# Zeigt her eure Fusions



## VitaminFR (30. April 2005)

zeigt mal all' eure Fusions


----------



## Barracuda_de (30. April 2005)

VitaminFR schrieb:
			
		

> zeigt mal all' eure Fusions


 
Klickst du Foto <==== siehst du Slash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (30. April 2005)

Hallo @ all,
das ist mein:
Fusion Floyd 2005 noch mit Racing Ralph, jetzt mit Michelin XCR/AT



Rahmengrösse 47cm, Skareb/Fox/XT/Magura Marta,11,4kg 

von www.bike-activ.de

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (1. Mai 2005)

So, hier ist meins. Ich bin seit 2 Wochen stolzer Besitzer dieses Fusion Freaks in S. Ausstattungsvariante All Mountain Lite. Das heißt:

- RS Pike Team
- Fox Vanilla R
- Sram X.9 Schaltwerk und Trigger
- Race Face Atlas Kurbeln
- Magura Louise FR







In naher Zukunft werden die Racing Ralphs gegen Big Betties gewechselt. Ausserdem kommt ein neuer Vorbau (wahrscheinlich Easton Vice Freeride), ein neuer Lenker (Syntace Vector DH) und neue Pedale dran (Tioga SF-MX Pro)


----------



## spirit_de (1. Mai 2005)

@ Onkel

Hi was wiegt dein freak denn eigentlich mit der Ausstattung so ?

mfg
spirit


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (1. Mai 2005)

spirit_de schrieb:
			
		

> @ Onkel
> 
> Hi was wiegt dein freak denn eigentlich mit der Ausstattung so ?
> 
> ...



Ich habe es noch nicht gewogen. Werde ich in nächster Zeit mal machen und es dan posten.


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (1. Mai 2005)

So, habe mein Freak gewogen. Bringt 14,9 kg auf die Personenwaage. Etwas anderes hab ich nicht zum wiegen.


----------



## Greasy Pete (2. Mai 2005)

Ich alter Sack, letzten Herbst, auf irgendeinem Singlestrail:




Mein geliebtes Tourenfully

Gruß Pete


----------



## olivier (2. Mai 2005)

Meine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau! 
Auf dem Bild ist das Raid noch im Rohbau, inzwischen sind XT Kurbeln dran und der Schaft ist abgelängt. Hörnchen hatts trotz aller Kommentare auch dran. Es ist ja klar, dass es besser runter kommt als das alte HT, aber letztes Wochenende hab ich die Strecke des lokalen Fun Marathons gefahren und mit dem VRO Vorbau unten geht das genial. Bei ganz steilen Anstiegen die Gabel noch abgesenkt (konnte ich beim HT nicht) und es steigt wie eine Ziege (eine mit schwachen Beinen, zugegeben  )






Werd das bei gelegenheit mal updaten, hab noch keine Digitalkamera.


----------



## Greasy Pete (2. Mai 2005)

Weil es so schön ist, mal ohne Fahrer aber mit Dreck:





Gruß Pete

PS: Ich muss den Sattel so fahren, liegt an meinem Hüftproblem...


----------



## Dark-Syndicate (3. Mai 2005)

Meins noch halb fertig. Hab noch keine Fotos vom fertigen Zustand. Komm vor lauter fahren und Bikepark-heizen nicht zum Fotografieren und wenn ist´s dreckig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibor-sonic (3. Mai 2005)

Shit, mein Freak ist immer noch nicht da, versprochen auf letzte Woche.
Hat mir von den Freak Fahrern unter euch den Sattelstützdurchmesser?

max


----------



## öcsi (3. Mai 2005)

Was soll ich sagen, meins schaut aus wie Greasy Pete´s  Na ja, bis auf ein paar kleine Teile. Leider kam es an und der Dämpfer war kaputt. Wenn der wieder da ist mach ich mal ein Foto.

@Greasy pete: wie kriegst du da eine Flasche rein/raus mit dem normalen Flaschenhalter?? Oder ist das ne 1/2 Liter Flasche?

Gruss
Öcsi


----------



## Greasy Pete (4. Mai 2005)

öcsi schrieb:
			
		

> @Greasy pete: wie kriegst du da eine Flasche rein/raus mit dem normalen Flaschenhalter?? Oder ist das ne 1/2 Liter Flasche?



Hallo Ösci,

habe eine normale 0,75er Flasche da drinn. Keine Probleme    Knapp aber passt. Beim rausziehen leicht schräg, aber geht gut.

Gruß Pete


----------



## Spessart-Biker (4. Mai 2005)

@greasy - wo ist denn dein blaues hingekommen


----------



## Lupo (4. Mai 2005)

jo, da will ich mein raid auch mal hochschieben  

so sauber isses allerdings längst nich mehr


----------



## Greasy Pete (6. Mai 2005)

Spessart-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> @greasy - wo ist denn dein blaues hingekommen




Ja, doofe Story, war ich selber schuld.
Ich habe mich doch in der Rahmenhöhe vertan. Das in Grösse M (dieses)ist für mich das passende. Das L war in blau,richtig, da habe ich mich leider mit verkauft. 
Und das M war nur in dieser Farbe gerade auf Lager. Passt schon  

Da sieht man mal, ich arbeite selbst in der Radbranche, habe schon hunderten von Menschen das richtige Fahrrad verkauft, wenn es um mich selbst geht mache ich die einfachsten Anfängerfehler..   Ich hätte gleich auf meine innere Stimme hören sollen  Grösse M !!

Gruß Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juppzupp911 (11. Mai 2005)

Hier mein 2004er Whiplash.........







geiles Bike.......aber mir hätte auch ein Freak gereicht, gab es zu der Zeit aber noch nicht


----------



## Bodo Probst (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo sibor-sonic,
der Sattelstützendurchmesser ist 30,9. Was die Lieferzeiten angeht - die Auslieferung der Freaks beginnt nun definitv Ende kw 20/anfang kw21.

Es tut mir wirklich leid das Du solange auf dein Bike warten musst. Sorry.

Bodo





			
				sibor-sonic schrieb:
			
		

> Shit, mein Freak ist immer noch nicht da, versprochen auf letzte Woche.
> Hat mir von den Freak Fahrern unter euch den Sattelstützdurchmesser?
> 
> max


----------



## Jaw (13. Mai 2005)

Bodo Probst schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo sibor-sonic,
> der Sattelstützendurchmesser ist 30,9. Was die Lieferzeiten angeht - die Auslieferung der Freaks beginnt nun definitv Ende kw 20/anfang kw21.
> 
> Es tut mir wirklich leid das Du solange auf dein Bike warten musst. Sorry.
> ...




Hallo Bodo,
was bedeutet denn die Auslieferung *beginnt* in der 21 KW? Bis wann kann es denn noch dauern?

Jaw


----------



## le duy nhut (13. Mai 2005)

Hoffe das mein bestellter Freak - Rahmen auch dabei ist. 

Wäre echt genial. Aber für handgearbeitete Produkte Made in Germany wartet man gerne auch ein wenig länger.  

Gruß


----------



## sibor-sonic (14. Mai 2005)

Bodo Probst schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo sibor-sonic,
> der Sattelstützendurchmesser ist 30,9. Was die Lieferzeiten angeht - die Auslieferung der Freaks beginnt nun definitv Ende kw 20/anfang kw21.
> 
> Es tut mir wirklich leid das Du solange auf dein Bike warten musst. Sorry.
> ...



Kein Problem, hatte nur schon aus Angst (Geld ist schon auf dem Konto beim Händler) 
bei euch angerufen, und eine nette Person sagte mir fast das Gleiche,
somit bin ich wieder beruhigt, und dreh mir solange meinen Sattelstütz Adapter mit den 30,9 mm.
Muß halt noch mein altes Bike herhalten.

Gruß  Max


----------



## pansho (14. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,
nachdem mir mein Bergwerk Pfadfinder aus der Garage geklaut wurde, bin ich beim Fusion Freak in Größe L als "Ersatz" gelandet. Muss sagen, dass ich diese Entscheidung bisjetzt nicht bereut habe


----------



## krautj (16. Mai 2005)

Was die Lieferzeiten angeht - die Auslieferung der Freaks beginnt nun definitv Ende kw 20/anfang kw21.

Hallo Bodo, ich wäre ebenfalls glücklich, wenn auch mein Freak-Rahmen in Größe M dabei ist. War ja schon mal auf Ende März angekündigt. 

Gruß krautj


----------



## jakob (19. Mai 2005)

Hier ist mein Whiplash, noch etwas gezeichnet vom letzten Einsatz...
für mich das beste Rad wo gibt


----------



## KeTaNeST (20. Mai 2005)

dann post ich auch mal mein baby...demnächst mit schönerem hintergrund =)


----------



## epic2 (20. Mai 2005)

KeTaNeST schrieb:
			
		

> dann post ich auch mal mein baby...demnächst mit schönerem hintergrund =)




hi
 Trau ich meinem Augen nich is da ein HRV Dämpfer drin?
Ja und wie fährt es sich so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeTaNeST (20. Mai 2005)

@epic2: nope, das ist ein normaler german a., aber fahren tuts sichs traumhaft hihi


----------



## epic2 (21. Mai 2005)

KeTaNeST schrieb:
			
		

> @epic2: nope, das ist ein normaler german a., aber fahren tuts sichs traumhaft hihi




moin


Schade hätte mich mal gern interessiert wie sich das bike mit einem HRV Dämpfer fahren tut.
Du hast trotz der Probleme einen german a.dämpfer genommen aber naja schlechter als FOX   kann er nicht sein in meinem Augen!!!!!!!!!!!

achnochwas Was wiegt es, und was fährst du damit??


----------



## KeTaNeST (21. Mai 2005)

hmm ich muss sagen wenn er funktioniert ist der german a ein sehr guter dämpfer, imho besser als 4-way oder sonstsowas, muss allerdings sagen den vanilla bin ich nur kurz in nem anderen bike mal gefahren, hat mir aber auch gefallen.

woher kommt eigentlich deine abneigung gegen fox?   ich finde die machen recht gute dämpfer und super gabeln.
aber schlechte erfahrungen macht jeder mal mit irgendwas 
 

wiegen tuts 14,5 kg so wies dasteht, mit mallet m pedalen in der enduro pro ausstattung und pike team.

fahren tu ich damit alles von bisher max. 60k/800hm bis zur minitour zum haustrail,in den bikepark darf es demnächst auch mal, das limit ist halt bei mir immer der fahrer, sowohl hoch als auch runter. das bike ist halt wahnsinnig vielseitig, n echtes enduro halt =)

es gibt sicher bikes die besser klettern, das hat was mit dem winkel des oberrohrs zu tun, man kommt recht weit nach hinten, aber man schafft trotzdem noch jeden anstieg und ausserdem ist dieser winkel und der dadurch resultierende schwerpunkt ja auch für das phänomenale trail- und berbabverhalten verantwortlich. (dazu gibts glaube auch nen post von bodo)


----------



## KeTaNeST (21. Mai 2005)

hmm wie kann man den bilder in ner annehmbaren grösse hier rein packen? nur über nen link?

ich versuchs derweil mal mit den 2 "thumbnails" hier =)

also, wie versprochen, mein baby vor schönerer Kulisse


----------



## epic2 (21. Mai 2005)

Ich habe rein von der Funktion her nix gegen fox aber was nützt es wen der rest nich stimmt wie Haltbarkeit und Service.

Zu den german a., da hat eine Sponsoren-Zeitschrift behauptet geschrieben das er sehr zäh gegen ende arbeiten würde und somit würde nich der gesamte FW ausgenutzt werden


----------



## KeTaNeST (21. Mai 2005)

ja, es steht geschrieben dass der german a. gegen ende ein wenig progressiv wird, was imho auch stimmt, allerdings raubt einem das nicht wirklich federweg wie ich finde, natürlich abhängig von der verwendung, zum gemässigten trail fahren brauchst die 15cm eh nicht und bei nem drop nutzt der german a. was er hat, sofern natürlich gut abgestimmt...


----------



## GoldenerGott (21. Mai 2005)

Mein Schatz:

Raid (L)


Z1 Drop Off, Sram X9, Louise FR 210/180
Änderungen gegenüber dem Bild:
Thomson Vorbau 90/15°
am Vorderrad Schwalbe Big Betty (passt hinten *leider* nicht wegen 4mm fehlender Kettenstrebenbreite)
Thomson Sattelstütze, die auch ohne Hülse in den Rahmen passt. Vielen Dank nochmal für die extrem freundliche Kulanzabwicklung, Herr Probst!

*Wunsch:*
Ich hätte gerne Kettenstreben, in die auch ein Big Betty passt, weil er einfach nochmal viel besser dämpft und greift als ein Fat Albert.


----------



## JoolstheBear (23. Mai 2005)

Denn will ich meins doch auch ma dazustellen : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wie schaut das eigentlich aus mit dem Hellfire ... ihr sagt ja ihr schweisst alles selber .. nur hab ich den auch schon bei www.dual-faces.de als diabolo gesehen ... gebts zu der is zugekauft


----------



## le duy nhut (27. Mai 2005)

hallo, 

habt ihr eure freak-rahmen bzw. freak-bikes schon erhalten??

sie waren ja auf ende kw. 20 anfang kw. 21 angekündigt. 

nun haben wir ende kw. 21 und ich habe meinen bis jetzt noch nicht.

wie schauts bei euch??

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krautj (27. Mai 2005)

le duy nhut schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> habt ihr eure freak-rahmen bzw. freak-bikes schon erhalten??
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ne, nix da - Ende KW22 ist neuer Termin (diesmal Ankündigung mit umfangreicher Entschuldigung) - ich bin schon etwas (an)gespannt.

Gruß


----------



## sibor-sonic (27. Mai 2005)

Hi !
auch noch nicht erhalten,
aber Info das Team Rot KW 22 entsteht, und mein schwarzes danach in KW 23, hätt ich doch ein rotes bestellt!


----------



## le duy nhut (27. Mai 2005)

aha. woher habt ihr die info mit kw 22 bzw. 23 ??

ohje, am ende wird dieser termin wieder verschoben und schwupps..... sommer 2005 ade.

gruß


----------



## cube-rider2610 (29. Mai 2005)

mein whiplash. ist ein echt geiles rad. respekt an fusion


----------



## fat-tire-flyer (1. Juni 2005)

So, dann will ich mich auch nicht lumpen lassen und mein Schätzchen mal vorführen.  

Nachfolgend mal zum "prollen" die Ausstattung meines Floyd´s: 
Floyd Rahmengröße "L"
Fox Float F 100 RL Gabel
DT Swiss 225 Federbein
selbstgedengelter Dämpferschutz aus Echt-Carbon
DT XR 4.1 D Laufräder mit Huegi 240-Naben
Tune AC 16/17 Schnellspanner
Ritchey WCS Motovader-Reifen
Schaltwerk SRAM X.0 mit X.0-Grip-Shiftern
XTR-E-Type Umwerfer
XT-9 fach-Kassette
HG 93-Kette
Race Face Evolve XC-Kurbeln
Shimano 959-Pedale
Nokon-Schaltzüge
Magura Louise FR-Scheibenbremsen
Syntace VRO 254 Vorbau nebst Lenker
USE-Carbon-Sattelstütze
Tune Würger- Sattelklemme
Tune Speedneedle-Sattel
Race Face Deus Steuersatz

Gewicht (wenn meine Waage nicht spinnt?) 11,4 kg


----------



## MacJagger (2. Juni 2005)

Was wiegen denn eure Raids so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibor-sonic (4. Juni 2005)

So, nun hat mir der Postmann heute was mitgebracht,
ich habe es eigentlich erst in zwei Wochen erwartet. Juhu  

So wie es da steht, mit Fox Stahlfederdämpfer 14,5 Kg,
aber noch ohne Pedale gewogen, die hab ich danach erst montiert.

Sonst funktioniert es klasse, zumindest im Hof  ,
erste Tour steht morgen an.


----------



## le duy nhut (4. Juni 2005)

glückwunsch zum neuen bike. 

sieht wirklich spitze aus, besonders mit der fox-gabel!   

habe zu dazu noch ne frage, wie breit ist der lenker??


happy trails

le duy nhut


----------



## sibor-sonic (5. Juni 2005)

Lenker "nackt" ohne Griffe 64 cm, und ist ein Maniac in oversize.


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (5. Juni 2005)

sibor-sonic schrieb:
			
		

> Lenker "nackt" ohne Griffe 64 cm, und ist ein Maniac in oversize.



Der gleiche Mist wie bei mir. Mir ist der Lenker viel zu schmal. Vor allem da ich noch den PopLock-Hebel der Pike dran habe. Naja, eine Syntace VRO-Kombi ist schon bestellt. Dann habe ich volle 70cm.

Dein Rad sieht aber extrem gut aus. Fast so schön wie meins


----------



## le duy nhut (5. Juni 2005)

Onkel_Fungus schrieb:
			
		

> Der gleiche Mist wie bei mir. Mir ist der Lenker viel zu schmal. Vor allem da ich noch den PopLock-Hebel der Pike dran habe. Naja, eine Syntace VRO-Kombi ist schon bestellt. Dann habe ich volle 70cm.



hmm, dass macht mich jetzt wirklich stutzig.   

habe mir einen (100mm) race face vorbau und einen syntace vector dh lenker (kröpfung 12°, breite 700mm) gekauft. 

auf fast jedem bild ist ein kürzerer vorbau zu erkennen, der syntace lenker kommt mir auch etwas breit vor. 

was meint ihr dazu, ist der vorbau etwa zu lang?? den lenker könnte man notfalls ja kürzen.

gruß


p.s. meins bekommt ne sonderlackierung   , wenns endlich kommen würde.


----------



## sibor-sonic (5. Juni 2005)

Und weil es meine Kumpels schon nervt,
muß ich hier noch mal den super Hinterbau loben.
Kein Wippen im stehenden Wiegetritt, doch super sensiebel,
alle Achtung.
Die Gabel ist auch klasse, dank low speed Zugstufe wippt da auch nichts,
und Berg ab bügelt sie alles weg.
Hab noch Crossmax xl und hinten eine 180 er Scheibe montiert.
 
 Float Link ist geil


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (6. Juni 2005)

le duy nhut schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, dass macht mich jetzt wirklich stutzig.
> 
> habe mir einen (100mm) race face vorbau und einen syntace vector dh lenker (kröpfung 12°, breite 700mm) gekauft.
> 
> ...




Ich verstehe zwar die Frage bzw. Aussage von dir nicht ganz aber ich schreibe jetzt einfach mal, mit was mein Freak ausgestattet ist, ab Werk. Vorbau und Lenker jeweils Maniac. OS-Klemmung. Vorbau ca. 60mm lang und Lenker 640mm. Wird bei mir aber durch die Syntace VRO-Kombi, in S, getauscht. Da ist der Lenker 700mm breit. Der andere ist mir einfach zu schmal.


----------



## le duy nhut (6. Juni 2005)

sorry 

doppel-post.. gelöscht.


----------



## le duy nhut (6. Juni 2005)

Onkel_Fungus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe zwar die Frage bzw. Aussage von dir nicht ganz aber ich schreibe jetzt einfach mal



ist ein 100mm vorbau zu lang fürs freak?

viele fahren einen kürzeren 60, 70, 80mm.

gruß

_____________

noch keine spur vom freak!


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (6. Juni 2005)

le duy nhut schrieb:
			
		

> ist ein 100mm vorbau zu lang fürs freak?
> 
> viele fahren einen kürzeren 60, 70, 80mm.
> 
> ...




Also 100mm wären mir zu lang. Habe im Moment noch den werksseitig montierten Maniac Vorbau drauf. Der ist 70mm lang. Das ist eigentlich optimal. Aber wenn man den Schwerpunkt vor allem auf Touren legt, sollten 100mm auch ok sein. Da bekommt man auf jeden Fall gut Druck aufs Vorderrad. Ich mag es aber lieber etwas kompakter und nehme Abstriche in der Uphilltauglichkeit gerne in kauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## le duy nhut (6. Juni 2005)

vielen dank   , jetzt ist alles geklärt. 
dann warte ich erstmal bis der rahmen kommt und probiere es mit dem 100mm vorbau. 
falls er zu lang ist, werde ich auf einen syntace mit 70mm umsteigen.

mfg

le duy nhut


----------



## Chucky69 (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

jetzt ich.

Heute mein Floyd.











Beste Grüße

Mein Raid wird auch bald ausgestellt.


----------



## Ryder (9. Juni 2005)

Hier mal ein Beitrag von mir;

mein "Frührentner"   


P.S. Grüsse an alle Odenwälder Forstryder!


----------



## boettgeri (11. Juni 2005)

Okay, dann will ich auch mal mein Raid herzeigen:

MyRaid

_(Partliste hab ich aufs Bild geschrieben)_

ciao,
boettgeri


----------



## PetrolG (15. Juni 2005)

Sooo, das ist mein heißgeliebtes Whiplash...und natürlich meine ebenso sehr geliebte Süsse...

Das bike wiegt gerade mit den Al Mightys drauf und paar weiteren teilen 19,4 kg.
Trete damit aber trotzdem noch ganz gut den Berg hoch.
So wie es auf dem Bild zu sehen ist wiegt die Karre ca. 17 kg

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Turbinehead (17. Juni 2005)

Sodala, hab gestern mein Fusion abgeholt. Hat die erste Nacht natürlich erstmal im Wohnzimmer verbracht . Freu mich schon aufs Wochenende.

Mal gucken ob das mit den Dateianhängen klappt...

Turbinehead


----------



## MartinFörster (23. Juni 2005)

Hi Jan,

...sag mal, welche Größe hat dein Schatz eigentlich (ich meine dein Whiplash  ) Ist es L??? Und wenn, wie groß bist du?? 

Gruss Martin


----------



## PetrolG (23. Juni 2005)

MartinFörster schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jan,
> 
> ...sag mal, welche Größe hat dein Schatz eigentlich (ich meine dein Whiplash  ) Ist es L??? Und wenn, wie groß bist du??
> 
> Gruss Martin




Tag Martin...

Ja ich fahre das Whiplash in der Größe L
Meine Wenigkeit ist 1820 mm hoch. Komme damit gut klar...

Grüße zurück, Jan


----------



## MartinFörster (24. Juni 2005)

PetrolG schrieb:
			
		

> Tag Martin...
> 
> Ja ich fahre das Whiplash in der Größe L
> Meine Wenigkeit ist 1820 mm hoch. Komme damit gut klar...
> ...




....Supi!!! Da kann ich mir auch sicher sein das L für mich passt (bin1870)...
Hatte (bis jetzt) noch zweifel...Jetzt steht meiner Bestellung nichts mehr im weg...Vielen Dank für dein Feedback: Ich freu mich!!!!  

Grüße zurück und weiterhin viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freemax (15. Juli 2005)

So hier mal mein Whiplash, ein absolutes Prachtstück wie ich finde.



Parts:

Breakout Plus--Vanilla RC--Single Track mit Hügi FR--Hayes MAG HD--Saint Schaltwerk und Kurbelgarnitur--Big Bettys--Syntace VRO 1.5 mit Lowrider--Kore Stütze--XT Shifter und Kassette

Mein absoluter Traum ;-))))))))


----------



## TO283 (15. Juli 2005)

Hi,

wenn ihr auf der Linken seite einmal auf Fotos klickt sehr ihr mein geliebtes Fusion Hellfire, wo es noch ne Z1 Bam hat, die aber wahrscheinlich gegen eine Psylo mit u-turn ersetzt wird.

mfg To283
P.S. Bin bewertungen und kritiken nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## le duy nhut (15. Juli 2005)

Welche Feder fahrt Ihr in eurem Freak bei welchem Körpergewicht??


----------



## Chris82 (16. Juli 2005)

Das gehört hier nicht hin mach dafür einen neuen Post auf! dann werden dir auch sicher mehr Antworten.


----------



## MartinFörster (16. Juli 2005)

So, hier ist jetzt endlich mein heißgeliebtes Whiplash!!
Sherman Breakout, Vanilla RC, Louise FR 210/190, X.9 Schaltwerk und Trigger, Hone Kurbelgarnitur und Umwerfer, Sun Single Tracks, Big Betty's, FSA Vorbau, Maniac Lenker und Sattelstütze.....


----------



## extreme-tom (18. Juli 2005)

Greasy Pete schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ösci,
> 
> habe eine normale 0,75er Flasche da drinn. Keine Probleme    Knapp aber passt. Beim rausziehen leicht schräg, aber geht gut.
> 
> Gruß Pete



hey pete, sag mir lieber woraus du den spritzschutz fürn dämpfer gebastelt hast 
sterbe vor neugierde! ein besseres foto wäre auch was ...

kette rechts!

tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giromechaniker (21. Juli 2005)

mein altes fusion bonebreaker.ahb ich leider net mehr   , aber war nen geiler rahmen


----------



## Hans (24. Juli 2005)

hallo,
am Freitag hab ich mein Freak in Einzelteilen bei meinem Händler geholt - am Samstag nachmittag dann die erste Probefahrt   
Auch mein Ziel hab ich ereicht - fahrfertig wie am Bild mit Schutzblech und Pedale nur 13,85 kg und das mit Stahlfeder, Gabel und Dämpfer.


----------



## extreme-tom (24. Juli 2005)

hallo, 
habe mein fusion floyd montags bestellt und am freitag abgeholt (rahmen+gabel kit).
nach der ersten (6std    ) probefahrt gester fehlen mir die worte...

das system arbeitet perfekt, ich hätte es nie für möglich gehalten, dass ein fully (ohne massenträgheitstricks und lock-up) sich im wiegetritt SO ruhig verhalten kann. gute arbeit fusion   

bild folgt bald (morgen?) wenn ich meinen schatz wieder mal etwas durch den matsch prügeln werde.

tom


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Hier mal mein RAID

Mal etwas anders, als die meißten hier.

Nämlich eher etwas "racelastiger".

Fühle mich super wohl darauf!!!!!!



[


----------



## Brice (25. Juli 2005)

Mein Floyd ist auch fertig.


----------



## Greasy Pete (26. Juli 2005)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Hier mal mein RAID
> 
> ...



Sehr schöne Farbe !! Hätte mir auch gefallen 

Pete


----------



## zoomi (26. Juli 2005)

O.k - da will ich mein neues Whiplash auch mal posten. Weiss-schwarz, Fox 36 Van, DHX 5.0, Race Face Atlas, Formula Oro, X9, big bettys etc.

Fährt sich super - Kompliment an Fusion

Ride on

Zoomi


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (26. Juli 2005)

Greasy Pete schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schöne Farbe !! Hätte mir auch gefallen
> 
> Pete



Danke !!!!    Hat mir auch gleich gefallen. So das ich es gleich so aus dem Laden weg gekauft habe.
Kommt übrigens aus deiner Nähe - Gundernh. bei Jörg -

Gruß Lucky-Luke


----------



## tool (26. Juli 2005)

@zoomi

Wo hast Du denn bitteschön die Gabel her? Dachte, die gibt`s erst 2006?
Ach so: geil aufgebaut 
Aber der Vorbau ist ein wenig zu lang, oder?


----------



## zoomi (26. Juli 2005)

Danke !!  Es gab schon ein paar Exemplare bei Shock Therapy, ich war auch überrascht. Der Vorbau hat nur 75mm Länge vielleicht täuscht das Bild etwas.

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sporty (27. Juli 2005)

So, dann reihe ich auch mal in die Fusion Raid Fahrer ein.









Gruss Jörg

P.S. hat jemand ein Manual für den Airforce reloaded Dämpfer ?


----------



## hankpank (28. Juli 2005)

zoomi schrieb:
			
		

> O.k - da will ich mein neues Whiplash auch mal posten. Weiss-schwarz, Fox 36 Van, DHX 5.0, Race Face Atlas, Formula Oro, X9, big bettys etc.
> 
> Fährt sich super - Kompliment an Fusion
> 
> ...




Boah... das sieht ja mal richtig edel aus. Was wiegt die Kiste denn?


----------



## Garfieldzzz (30. Juli 2005)

die Whiplash´s sehn ja mal alle geil aus , muss mich direckt ein wenig ärgern das isch mir ein bullit gekauft hab. -> letztens hab ich ein echtes gesehen, hätt ich mir doch nur eins gekauft


----------



## le duy nhut (31. Juli 2005)

Hier mein Freak, dass nun endlich zur Vollendung gekommen ist.   

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/medium/IMGP0899.JPG

Ganz groß

gruß


----------



## zoomi (31. Juli 2005)

@hankpank

Hab´s leider noch nicht gewogen, sollte aber so um die 16 Kg liegen.

gruß

Zoomi


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (31. Juli 2005)

le duy nhut schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein Freak, dass nun endlich zur Vollendung gekommen ist.
> 
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/medium/IMGP0899.JPG
> 
> ...



Hat aber lange gedauert. Bei mir im Fotoalbum hast du vor  Ewigkeiten geschrieben, dass es bestellt ist und jetzt ist es erst gekommen?! Bei mir hat es nur 1,5 Wochen gedauert. Aber trotzdem ein sehr schönes Rad. Wobei mir meins besser gefällt


----------



## Rinsenknierz (4. August 2005)

Sooo,

hier nun unsere Fusions....


----------



## hankpank (4. August 2005)

juppzupp911 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein 2004er Whiplash.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




fährst du hinten 24" ??? Weißt du zufällig wie hoch deine Gabel baut? Habe die neue z1 150 und weiß nicht ob der Lenkwinkel zu steil wird. Wollte damit ab und zu auch mal in den Park oder DH fahren.
Allerdings ist mir 24" für touren zu blöd. Was wiegt das Bike?


----------



## vogtebomber (5. August 2005)

@ Hankpank

Den Rahmen von Juppzupp911 fahre jetzt ich...  
Habe ihn allerdings bei Fusion in Team Weiß-Rot umlakieren lassen!
Es sind Single Track 26" drin und eine Boxxer Ride...

Aloha...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2 (5. August 2005)

Hi @Rinsenknierz 

Mmmmmmmm lecker fusions spezial das freak, zum raid hätte ich da eine frage WARUM IS DA EINE REBA DRIN   eine MZ mit 130mm würde dem bike besser stehen?  


gruss.......


----------



## Rinsenknierz (5. August 2005)

Hi, ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, was die Marzocchi wiegt...

Meine Freundin fährt das Raid und da sie gewichtsmäßig nicht so reinhaut und eine leichte Gbael wollte, haben wir die Reba genommen. Ich vertraute da auf die Beratung unseres Händlers.


----------



## Hallis (5. August 2005)

Wir sind seit dieser Woche stolze Besitzer von zwei wunderschönen Fusion Raid im toller Lackierung mit Fox-Talas RL, Fox-Float-R, Sram-XO-Schaltung mit Grip-Shift, Magura Louise FR, Race-Face-Parts und Mavic-Crossmax-Laufrädern.   
Es hat zwar ein wenig Zeit in Anspruch genommen - aber Fusion konnte alle unsere Wünsche erfüllen.
Dass sich die Bikes super fahren lassen, haben wir schon beim Testen festgestellt!   
S & M Hallis


----------



## zoomi (5. August 2005)

sehr geil die beiden Raids.

ride on 

Zoomi


----------



## Mugnog (5. August 2005)

Also ich verfolge nur sporadisch den Thread, aber die beiden Kisten von Halli finde ich auch gelungen 8okay, ich hätte einen anderen Sattel, Sattelstütze und Reifen genommen). 

Auch die Tatsache, sich das mit der Mutti zusammen zu kaufen ist ein interessanter, gar taktisch sehr vernünftiger Schachzug. Respekt   .
Grüße


----------



## pw262 (5. August 2005)

Hallis schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind seit dieser Woche stolze Besitzer von zwei wunderschönen Fusion Raid im toller Lackierung mit Fox-Talas RL, Fox-Float-R, Sram-XO-Schaltung mit Grip-Shift, Race-Face-Parts und Mavic-Crossmax-Laufrädern.
> Es hat zwar ein wenig Zeit in Anspruch genommen - aber Fusion konnte alle unsere Wünsche erfüllen.
> Dass sich die Bikes super fahren lassen, haben wir schon beim Testen festgestellt!
> S & M Hallis


Respekt, wo kommen die den her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TO283 (5. August 2005)

Hi,

hier mal mein Fusion Hellfire was im Umbau is.
Es kommt noch nen Easton Vice Vorbau und Easton Monkey bar Lenker sowie andere griffe, ne rr Kasette und nen rr Schaltwerk, sowie ne andere Kurbel (XT oder Saint) und nen neuer Sattel

mfg To283
p.S. Wenn wer ne andere günstige, gute und leichte idee hat für Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe, Kasette, Schaltwerk, Kurbel und Sattel bitte sagen

BILD:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/153529/cat/2/page/12


----------



## Hallis (5. August 2005)

Mugnog schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich verfolge nur sporadisch den Thread, aber die beiden Kisten von Halli finde ich auch gelungen 8okay, ich hätte einen anderen Sattel, Sattelstütze und Reifen genommen).
> 
> Auch die Tatsache, sich das mit der Mutti zusammen zu kaufen ist ein interessanter, gar taktisch sehr vernünftiger Schachzug. Respekt   .
> Grüße



Der Schachzug war nicht notwendig   
Die Mutti hatte die ganze Sache mit den Raid's forciert.
P.W. der Bikehändler unseres Vertrauens   hat zwar auch gemeint, dass mein Sofa-Sattel nicht ganz dazu passen würde aber wenn Du als Frau 4 Stunden den San Giovanni hochgefahren bist dann wird ein Sofa-Sattel sehr geschätzt.

Ride on....


----------



## sporty (5. August 2005)

Hallis schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind seit dieser Woche stolze Besitzer von zwei wunderschönen Fusion Raid im toller Lackierung mit Fox-Talas RL, Fox-Float-R, Sram-XO-Schaltung mit Grip-Shift, Magura Louise FR, Race-Face-Parts und Mavic-Crossmax-Laufrädern.
> Es hat zwar ein wenig Zeit in Anspruch genommen - aber Fusion konnte alle unsere Wünsche erfüllen.
> Dass sich die Bikes super fahren lassen, haben wir schon beim Testen festgestellt!
> S & M Hallis



Respekt !!

Zeig doch noch mal das rote    im Detail !


----------



## le duy nhut (6. August 2005)

Onkel_Fungus schrieb:
			
		

> Hat aber lange gedauert. Bei mir im Fotoalbum hast du vor  Ewigkeiten geschrieben, dass es bestellt ist und jetzt ist es erst gekommen?! Bei mir hat es nur 1,5 Wochen gedauert. Aber trotzdem ein sehr schönes Rad. Wobei mir meins besser gefällt



Ja das kann man sagen. Habe von anfang März bis Ende Juli auf den Rahmen gewartet. Also ca. 5 Monate. Dazu kommt noch die Krönung, die Feder des Dämpfers ist zu viel zu hart. Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Rad sehr zufrieden.   

gruß


----------



## Hallis (7. August 2005)

sporty schrieb:
			
		

> Respekt !!
> 
> Zeig doch noch mal das rote    im Detail !



Das rote Raid kannst Du Dir in unserem Fotoalbum anschauen!   
Gruß Halli


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. August 2005)

Hier mein Fusion:





ach, falsches Bild, hier:





(zum Glück)


----------



## RaidStar (23. August 2005)

Als stolzer Besitzer eines 2006-er Raid will ich Euch das gute Stück nicht vorenthalten:


----------



## tool (25. August 2005)

Mein Traum... Whiplash


----------



## Johnnybike (25. August 2005)

Wow! Hammer!
Das Whiplash sieht echt geil aus. Welche Boxxer ist das? Was ist das für eine Kettenführung und wie funktioniert sie und wie schwer ist dein "Traum". Ich muss leider noch etwas auf meins warten, dafür krieg ich dann schon eins mit 2006er Farben und Ausstattung. Hoffentlich ist die neue Boxxer Ride dann schon im Programm.

Gruss Johnny


----------



## tool (25. August 2005)

Boxxer Race. Zur KeFü: nennt sich Heim3Guide und schaltet 3 Kettenblätter, soll auch noch mit zusätzlichem Rockring funktionieren, ich probier das demnächst mal aus. Bis jetzt (3 Wochen Dauereinsatz) ist die Kette nicht einmal unten gewesen... Gewicht:18KG, liegt an den Gustls und Sun S-Type Laufrädern, aber gute Bremsen und Haltbarkeit waren mir wichtiger als das ein oder andere Kilo. 
Mit etwas Bums in den Beinen lässt sich das Rad aber dank des wirklich antriebsneutralen Hinterbaus gut Bergauf bewegen...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ippu (26. August 2005)

Meins


----------



## jackiex (5. September 2005)

Alle Fusions hier find ich sehr gelungen.
Halt viel understatement...so muss das sein  

Sogar die Freaks sehen ziemlich geil aus.

Ich glaub, je mehr ich ihr lese, desto mehr verfestigt sich meine Meinung n´ Whiplash zu holen.

Haben wollen  
Scheiß auf den Führerschein und n Auto....  

Bitte postet noch mehr Bilder.


----------



## apache (7. September 2005)

hi,
bin neu hier im forum un stell gleich mal mein bike rein hoffe es tut.





mfg chriss


----------



## matthes_f (20. September 2005)

Ich bin seit letzter Woche stolzer Besitzer von einem Raid. Und was soll ich schreiben, einfach genial. Man sitzt super bequem, die Federung ist ein Traum und die Bremsen holen einen sicher und unnachgiebig bei Abfahrten aus dem Geschwindigkeitsrausch zurück. Für mich gibts zur Zeit kein besseres Rad - und ich bin einige Probe gefahren...

Die Farbe ist sicherlich Geschmackssache, aber mir gefällts.


----------



## Dark-Syndicate (23. September 2005)

So nun muss ich mein Baby auch mal herzeigen, voll Touren-und Bikepark-tauglich


----------



## Chrisman (25. September 2005)

Mahlzeit,

erster Versuch ein Bild zu posten, also bitte nicht traurig sein, wenn's schief geht.

Das sollte man sehen:
Whiplash in L/XL
mit Fox Vanilla RC Dämpfer
und Fox 36 Van RC Gabel
und Gustav M Bremsen

Gesamtgewicht mit Pedale: 16.65 kg !

Hab damit auch schon 4-stündige Touren bergauf und bergab durch den Taunus überstanden....
Leider werden die "normalen" Downhills jetzt echt langweilig....
;-)

Beste Grüße

Chrisman


----------



## Didgi (25. September 2005)

Chrisman schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> erster Versuch ein Bild zu posten, also bitte nicht traurig sein, wenn's schief geht.
> 
> ...



Hi,

schickes bike. Das ist ein 2005er Promoline, nur getuned oder?

Daniel


----------



## Chrisman (25. September 2005)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> schickes bike. Das ist ein 2005er Promoline, nur getuned oder?
> 
> Daniel




Hi Daniel,

freut mich, daß es Dir gefällt!

Nein, nix getunte Promo-Line.... ist komplett selbst zusammengestellt.
Das ist zwar leider der teure Weg, aber wenn ich sowieso schon so viel Geld in die Hand nehmen muß, dann will ich auch keine Kompromisse machen. Alle Teile also "handverlesen".

Zugegebenermaßen fährt es sich sehr "unauffällig": eher wie ein schweres Enduro. Man muß es schon sehr krachen lassen um zu bemerken, daß da etwas mehr Federweg zur Verfügung steht als an einem Tourenbike.

Und falls mich mal jemand nach der 36 Van RC fragt: für meinen Geschmack kann man auf das "C" getrost verzichten. Eine Zugstufendämpfung reicht völlig, Druckstufe braucht kaum einer an 'ner Gabel, ich hab sie so weit wie möglich rausgenommen.

Bin gespannt auf meinen ersten Ausflug in einen Bikepark... 
wird wahrscheinlich aber erst nächstes Jahr werden...

viele Grüße

Chrisman


----------



## zoomi (26. September 2005)

> für meinen Geschmack kann man auf das "C" getrost verzichten



Da sind meine bisherigen Er"fahrungen" (Taunus/Portes du Soleil/Bikepark) ganz anders. Die 36 Van federt fürchterlich linear (im gegensatz zur normalen 36 Talas), das ist im Taunus absolut o.k, aber im Bikepark und insbesondere in steilem/stufigem Alpengelände nicht so toll. Da ist die doppelte Druckstufe zur Abstimmung wirklich hilfreich, hängt natürlich (wie immer) von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab. 

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morphe72 (29. September 2005)

@Chrisman:

Welchen Steuersatz hast du verbaut? 

CU

morphe


----------



## marco (5. Oktober 2005)

na dann zeige ich euch mal gleich 2 Fusions.

Mein Freak:





und das Raid von meiner Frau:


----------



## Mugnog (5. Oktober 2005)

Fein, fein. Die Farbe des Raids ist für ne Frau mal was feines. Bin immer noch unentschlossen ob Raid oder Freak (dann aber mit anderer Gabel ). Wir werden sehen. Nächstes Jahr hau ich hier hoffentlich mein Bild rein.
Grüße


----------



## OrlandoMTB (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo ins Fusion-Forum !

Frage: Besitzt einer von Euch ein Slash Rahmenfarbe rot/weiss ?
Wenn ja, postet doch mal ein Foto !

Vielen Dank schon mal !

Flo


----------



## Barracuda_de (6. Oktober 2005)

OrlandoMTB schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ins Fusion-Forum !
> 
> Frage: Besitzt einer von Euch ein Slash Rahmenfarbe rot/weiss ?
> Wenn ja, postet doch mal ein Foto !
> ...


 
Meinst du den dies jährigen Teamrahmen? Der weis / rot / dunkelrot war / ist?
Kann dir das Bild aus dem Katalog ein scannen!

Ein Bekannter fährt den in dieser Farbe! Meiner ist weis mit schwarzen Ausklebern! Gibt es meines Wissens nur zwei mal  in dem Design

Gruß


----------



## Barracuda_de (6. Oktober 2005)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> na dann zeige ich euch mal gleich 2 Fusions.
> 
> Mein Freak:
> 
> ...


 
Tolles Foto, das von deiner Frau. Ich mein jetzt nicht nur deine Frau sondern alles Rad / Frau / Baum / Licht alles halt.  

Kompliment, bin grade auf deiner HP muß das Kompliment noch etwas aus dehnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OrlandoMTB (6. Oktober 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du den dies jährigen Teamrahmen? Der weis / rot / dunkelrot war / ist?
> Kann dir das Bild aus dem Katalog ein scannen!
> 
> Ein Bekannter fährt den in dieser Farbe! Meiner ist weis mit schwarzen Ausklebern! Gibt es meines Wissens nur zwei mal  in dem Design
> ...



Hi Barracuda !

Genau den mein ich. Wäre echt super wenn mir das Bild einscannen könntest !

Danke schon mal vorab !

Flo


----------



## Barracuda_de (7. Oktober 2005)

OrlandoMTB schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Barracuda !
> 
> Genau den mein ich. Wäre echt super wenn mir das Bild einscannen könntest !
> 
> ...


 
Hi Flo,

ist leider in schwarz/weis im Prospekt, hab die mal ein Freak in der Farbe gescannt und die zwei neuen Slash's

Ich kann die die Bilde ja mal etwas größer zu mailen wenn du interesse hast!

Gruß


----------



## saschabecker (11. Oktober 2005)

Tach zusammen,

hier kommt dann mal mein kleines Floyd:






Grüße
Sascha


----------



## gerald_elber (12. Oktober 2005)

Moin moin,

am Freitag kann ich endlich mein neus Floyd posten das ich am Donnerstag abhole. Wird nur noch ein gekröpfter Lenker drangemacht.
Wenn dann noch die Erkältung bis zum WE weg ist, wird ausgiebig testgefahren...

Grüsse,
Gerald


----------



## Bartenwal (14. Oktober 2005)

Endlich (fast) fertig:






Heute habe ich die erste größere Tour durch den Schönbuch gemacht und bin  mit dem Fahrverhalten zufrieden. Die ideale Sitzposition habe ich leider noch nicht gefunden, aber ich arbeite daran. 

Teileliste:
Rahmen: Fusion Raid L in mattschwarz
Gabel: Magura CP 125
Dämpfer: Fox Vanilla R mit 500/2.3er Feder und 8mm Vorspannung (für 0.1T)
Steuersatz: FSA 
Vorbau: Syntace 254   150mm
Lenker: gekröpft, Humpert Downhill
Griffe: Biogrips
Hörnchen: Ritchey WCS
Sattelstütze: Maniac 400 mm
Sattel: Flite Titanium
Naben: Dt Swiss Onyx
Speichen: DT Competition 2.0/1.8
Felgen: Tandem Plus 21-559
Schläuche: Continental mit Sclaverand-Ventil
Reifen: IRC Mythos XC
Bremsen: Magura Gustav M 190/160
Kurbel: LX Hollowtech II
Kette: SRAM PC 59
Kassette: Shimano LX 11-32 9f
Umwerfer: XT
Schaltwerk: XT
Schalthebel: LX 9f
Pedale: Shimano PD-M 727

Schutzbleche: SKS Shockboard + Xtradry
Dämpferschutz: SKS Chrusher + Cateye-Schelle
(spart hoffentlich das Putzen   )


----------



## Mugnog (14. Oktober 2005)

Also nicht böse sein, aber das Rad mit diesem ewig langen Vorbau und dazu noch Schutzbleche ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig     .

Die Sitzposition ist auch apart...

Grüße


----------



## pisskopp (15. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Herr Dr.
nun sind wir ja gespannt wie denn das eigene Bike abgelichtet wurde, nach soviel konstruktiver Kritik, ist das Teil bestimmt der Hammer.


----------



## Mugnog (15. Oktober 2005)

pisskopp schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Herr Dr.


  

Also Herr Pisskopp, nur nicht böse sein wegen meiner letzten Spitze, war doch nur Spass Jung. Wer so einen Namen hat, muss damit wohl auch rechnen.
So jetzt zum Thema: 
Habe doch nur geschrieben "gewöhnungsbedürftig". Also immer ruhig bleiben. Bin doch (noch) überhaupt nicht im Besitz eines Fusions, und meine Sau ist jederzeit im Alutech Forum einsehbar....Moment, suche mal für Dich Heulsuse:
Wildsau
Und wie ein Breezer aussieht, solltest Du als alter Fachmann ja sicherlich wissen.Genug offtopic.

PS: Ist bei euch zu Hause eigentlich verpönt seine Meinung zu äußern? Na dann...(Sorry, der musste einfach sein   )

Grüße


----------



## pisskopp (15. Oktober 2005)

Hab euch auch alle Pippi !


----------



## cyclo (16. Oktober 2005)

Fusion Wiplash - Das Bild ist von meiner heutigen Freeridetour! Ein absolut gutes Bike!

Gruss Cyclo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald_elber (18. Oktober 2005)

So das isses jetzt. Mein neues Fusion Floyd CC Pro mit Reba Team Air Pop Lock. Die einzige Veränderung gegenüber Serie ist ein anderer Lenker. Nach den ersten Fahrten muss ich sagen: nie mehr mit schmalen Lenker!
Jetzt muss nur noch ein Dämper-Schutz her und dann ist es perfekt.

Das Bild ist von der allerersten Ausfahrt in der Rhön....

Gruss,
Gerald


----------



## Johnnybike (31. Oktober 2005)

So, ich hab's auch noch geschafft mein Bike zu Fotografieren. 

So sieht es aus wenn ich uphill fahre...





...und so wenn ich downhill fahre





*Modell:* Whiplash 47cm
*Ausstattung:* Thrasher Pro: DHX 3.0 Dämpfer, Saint Schaltwerk, Bremsen, Naben, Kurbelgarnitur, Sun MTX S-Type Felgen, Big Betty Reifen, Syntace Vorbau und Lenker, Maniac Sattelstütze, Sattel Dean Elektric Chair (glaub ich)
*Gabel:* 2006er Boxxer Ride mit U-Turn, Rebound, Compression, Flood Gate und Maxxle Steckachse (optional)
*Farbe:* Verkehrsorange matt (optional)

Es sind noch Änderungen vorgesehen. Zuerst wird der grosse Zahnkranz gegen einen Bashguard ersetzt und das mittlere 32er gegen ein 36er. Wenn möglich behalte ich das 22er, wenn es nicht schaltbar ist muss es einem 24er weichen.

Die ersten Fahreindrücke sind mit grandios bis orgasmisch-geil zu bezeichnen. Die Gabel ist der Hammer und der Hinterbau arbeitet so was von suerän, allerdings ist die 500er Feder für mein Gewicht von komplett ca 85kg am oberen Ende. Mehr als eine Umdrehung Vorspannung (vorgeschriebenes Minimum) liegt nicht drin. So ist der Sag mit ca 23% an der Grenze. Die uphillfähigkeit ist trotz 18,5kg inkl Pedale (PD-M647) super! Der Hinterbau wippt nur in extremem Wiegetritt und die Gabel ist durch die Druckstufe blockierbar. Ich bin wirklich positiv überascht. Bergab ist es über alle Zweifel erhaben. Schnelle Downhills, kurvige Trails, Drops, alles wie Butter. Nur in extrem steilen 180° Kurven macht sich das eher lange Oberrohr bemerkbar. So, ich geh fahren! 

Peace und so, Johnny


----------



## tool (31. Oktober 2005)

Da isses ja endlich. Herzlichen Glückwunsch, hast ja lange genug drauf gewartet... Geile Kiste  

Stefan


----------



## abiot (31. Oktober 2005)

Johnnybike schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich hab's auch noch geschafft mein Bike zu Fotografieren.
> 
> So sieht es aus wenn ich uphill fahre...
> 
> ...




is das a 2006er rahmen?


----------



## zoomi (31. Oktober 2005)

Glückwunsch - geiles Whiplash !

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## olivier (1. November 2005)

so, endlich das update zu meinem fertigen Raid. Ist eher am oberen Rand vom Einsatzspektrum angesiedelt, mit Louise FR 210 und MZ AM 1


----------



## Johnnybike (2. November 2005)

abiot schrieb:
			
		

> is das a 2006er rahmen?



Da sich beim Whiplash eigentlich nichts verändert hat was den Rahmen betrifft, ist ausser den Farben alles gleich wie in diesem Jahr. Ich glaube es ist auch ziemlich ausgereift. Also bis jetzt habe ich an der Geometrie nichts auszusetzen. Aber Offiziell ist es ein 2006er.

Gruss Johnny


----------



## Thomas L (4. November 2005)

Hi Oliver

Super, bis auf die Farbe. Will mir event. auch ein Raid mit MZ AM ? holen. Bin noch auf der Suche nach Infos. 

Baut die AM nicht zu hoch oder isses gewollt? Benutzt Du das ETA häufig oder könnste auch darauf verzichten? Wie fährt sich´s mit der Gabel? Passt Dein Rahmen, der Vorbau sieht so lang aus?

Jetzt die wichtigsten Fragen: Welche Reifen fährst Du und warum diese? Was hast Du für eine Felgenbreite und wie biste damit zufrieden?

Mit den letzten Fragen bin ich auch im Fred Raid Fragen über Fragen vertreten. Würde gern Betty oder Diesel fahren. Aber Vorsicht! Langer Text. wär prima, wenn du dich dort beteiligen könntest. Hätt gern Deine Meinung dazu.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## le duy nhut (4. November 2005)

Thomas L schrieb:
			
		

> Mit den letzten Fragen bin ich auch im Fred Raid Fragen über Fragen vertreten. Würde gern Betty oder Diesel fahren.
> Grüße Thomas



Einen Schwalbe Big Betty oder Conti Diesel am Raid zu fahren halte ich für sehr übertrieben. Bei diesen Reifen handelt es sich um pure Freeride Modelle, die überhaupt nicht in das Konzept des Fusion Raid passen. An deinem PKW fährst du sicherlich auch keine Traktorreifen, oder?

An meinem Freak fahre ich Schwalbe Fat Albert Reifen in der größe 2.35. Es sind richtig gute Allrounder. Auf der Straße haben sie einen relativ geringen Rollwiderstand und im Gelände bieten sie guten Grip. Anstelle deiner beiden genannten, geht meine Empfehlung an den Fat Albert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas L (6. November 2005)

Hallo le duy nhut

Bin voll Deiner Meinung!
Wenn ich im schönen Alpenland zu hause wäre würde ich auch zum FA als Ganzjahresreifen greifen und würde auch den BB nicht fahren, ohne Frage. Bei mir im Mittelgebirge greife ich lieber zum Nic (auch gerne Vertikal). Im Urlaub is er mir aber etwas schwach (bin ihn aber noch nicht gefahren). Um im Urlaub auf FA zu wechseln ist mir der Unterschied zu klein und könnte mir das eher sparen. Deshalb wollte ich im Regal zum Kaliber größer greifen und bin bei BB und Diesel hängengeblieben. Die Konzeptfrage ist klar und auch, dass das durchaus übertrieben ist. Weiterhin ging es mir darum, dass mein nächstes Neubike, was zukünftige Reifenkonzepte (was immer das sein wird) betrifft, dem keine Grenzen setzt (wer hätte vor Jahren vorausgesehen, dass es einen 2,4 Lihgt-Allrounder geben wird?).

Auch an Deinem Freak würde ich wahrscheinlich genauso zum FA als Ganzjahresreifen greifen. Finde den sehr gut, kommt auf den Einsatz an.

Hilfe, keiner versteht mich   

Grüße Thomas


----------



## le duy nhut (6. November 2005)

Ja richtig, wobei es auch am Freak kaum möglich ist einen breiteren Reifen als den FatAlbert (2.35) aufzuziehen. Zwischen Kettenstrebe und Reifen sind etwa 3mm Platz. 
Drücke Dir die Daumen, dass du Fusion insbesondere Bodo Probst dazu bringst die Kettenstrebe etwas breiter auszufertigen.


----------



## Thomas L (7. November 2005)

Hallo le duy nhat

3 mm sind ja beim FA arg knapp. Gibts damit Probleme? Wie verhinderst Du Unwuchten?

Grüße Thomas


----------



## le duy nhut (7. November 2005)

Habe mal just ein Foto gemacht. Hoffentlich passt die Betty noch rein.


----------



## Thomas L (8. November 2005)

Hallo le duy nhat

HUuuuH!!!  *Welche Felgenbreite fährst Du denn?* Bodo schrieb mir ja, dass dass bei der Sun S-Type der BB im Raid (wahrscheinlich nur das neue SL?) noch 4mm Platz hat. Für meine Urlaubswoche reicht mir das auch.

Ein anderer Radius am Stollenbereich würde die Platzprobleme dort prima lösen. Das ist ja DAS was ich mir von Fusion wünsche. 

nochmal meine Fragen: >>>*Gibts damit Probleme? Wie verhinderst Du Unwuchten?*<<< 
Und *Was is im Dreck? kommst Du da noch vorwärts oder biste sunshinebiker?*  

Danke für das Foto.  kannste noch eins auf der rechten Seite machen (mit der Kette vo+hi ganz innen)? wär prima

Grüße Thomas


----------



## le duy nhut (8. November 2005)

Thomas L schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo le duy nhat
> 
> HUuuuH!!!  *Welche Felgenbreite fährst Du denn?* Bodo schrieb mir ja, dass dass bei der Sun S-Type der BB im Raid (wahrscheinlich nur das neue SL?) noch 4mm Platz hat. Für meine Urlaubswoche reicht mir das auch.
> 
> ...




Es handelt sich um eine Sun Single Track Felge mit 31mm Breite.
Dreck bleibt ab und zu an der Kettenstrebe hängen, verliert sich aber wieder. 
Den Reifen habe ich wie jeden Anderen auch ganz normal eingebaut, dass re/li Spiel beträgt ca. 1mm. 

Ein Problem habe ich jedoch des öfteren, was aber nichts mit Reifen und Felge zu tun hat. Die Kette springt beim Schalten vom Mittleren auf das kleine Kettenblatt der Kurbel zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kurbel, verkratzt somit den Rahmen   
Bilder folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (8. November 2005)

Kleines Kettenblatt an Rahmen, Da solltest Du den Anschlag (Madenschraube) an der Schaltung einstellen....

Welchen Reifen hats Du auf der Singletrack? 

@Thomas  "Was is im Dreck"   hmmm viele Exkrement, nehm ich an..


----------



## le duy nhut (8. November 2005)

pisskopp schrieb:
			
		

> Kleines Kettenblatt an Rahmen, Da solltest Du den Anschlag (Madenschraube) an der Schaltung einstellen....
> 
> Welchen Reifen hats Du auf der Singletrack?
> 
> @Thomas  "Was is im Dreck"   hmmm viele Exkrement, nehm ich an..



Gummifetzen vom Reifen  

Da ich das Werkzeug für die "neue" XT-Kurbel nicht habe, hat mir mein Händler Umwerfer und Kurbel angebaut.

Fat Albert 2.35

Hier die Bilder:











Das Letzte ist in meiner Galerie.


----------



## Thomas L (8. November 2005)

Danke le duy nhat  

aahh Staudruck, es passt!  is zwar knapp aber geht schon. Meine Wunschfelge ist die Xtreme funride Disc FR. Die SUN Single Track Disc is fast dasselbe, prima. Schau nachher gleich ma Deine Galerie durch.

@pisskopp
Bei uns is entweder Muschelkalk oder Lehmboden. Wenns da regnet haste 23"er Reifenbreite, seeehr ägskrementich und seehr ägskrementiche Fahrwiderstände.  Deswegen brauch ich grooße Löcher, damit der Gummi reinpasst un dann kanns richtig nasss werden.


----------



## Dondomatic (9. November 2005)

So, ich als Softwareniete habe es endlich auch mal geschafft, einen .jpg runter zu tranferieren. Also voilà mein Freak!

Gruß von der Bergstraße

Lars


----------



## Seraph56 (12. November 2005)

Hier isch mein Freak isch nur ein bissel dreckig

http://pinkupload.ath.cx/upload/files/118_1868.JPG


----------



## le duy nhut (12. November 2005)

Ist das Rahmengröße L?

Was für eine Gabel hast du dir gegönnt? zufrieden?

MfG


----------



## Hardgainer (14. November 2005)

Hallo,

dann stell ich mein Baby doch auch mal zur Schau


----------



## Halli-S (14. November 2005)

pw262 schrieb:
			
		

> Respekt, wo kommen die den her?



Das kann man auf den Fotos sehen!!!


----------



## Bartenwal (15. November 2005)

Habe den silbernen Vorbau gegen einen schwarzen Vorbau getauscht. Sieht einfach besser aus:





Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## pisskopp (15. November 2005)

[@T(H)omas
Das Mit dem grossen Gummi kenn ich, bei mir sind die Löcher schon feucht wenn ich nur auf die Piste gehe, nehme an, es hat vorher ein Kieslaster getropft.
Es verklebt mir dann immer die Augen, wegen des Spritzens.

WasnfürneFelgemitWelchemSchlappen? Sag jetz! Bild.

@Seraph56  Wieviel Federweg hat die Gabel und funktioniert die Geometrie noch ? Warum hast kein Whiplash genommen ?

Hab euch Pippi

www.bassdrive.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fivepole (15. November 2005)

Hi Hardgainer,

dein Freak mit Rohloff sieht verdammt elegant aus. War das Serie oder selbst angebaut?

Wenn zweiteres, dann gib mal ne Info, was das gekostet hat. Das brauch ich fast auch so.

Cheerio ...


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (15. November 2005)

Mich würde ja mal die linke Seite des Rohloff-Freaks interessieren. Zugverlegung usw. Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir mittelfristig auch mal eine Speedhub zuzulegen.


----------



## Thomas L (16. November 2005)

@pisskopp
wenn´s Fahrwerk optisch und technisch passt, kannste auch in Badehose riden, mit versenkter Sattelstütze. Setz halt ma n Drecksbild rein.  

@Seraph56
Würde mich auch mal interessieren, wie sich dein Freak mit der Gabel fährt. Ich möchte mir ein Raid holen, jedoch nicht mit einer Talas oder Revelation, sondern mit einer MZ AL mit ETA oder mit einer NIXON mit IT. Die Gabeln bauen im Raid auch etwas höher (was mir lieber ist), sind dafür aber mit einer prima Kletterhilfe ausgestattet. Wenn´s bei E ein Schnäppchen gibt, dürfte es eventuell auch ein Freak sein (nur dann). Das Raid von Oliver (s.o.) in XL und mit kürzerem Vorbau kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen. Wegen meiner eigenen Geo habe ich einen anderen Geogeschmack als Seriengeos. Aber das ist eher ein eigenes Thema für einen anderen Fred als hier.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Hardgainer (16. November 2005)

Hi

Nachdem ich mit meinem ersten Bike (welches den Namen verdient) ganz tief in die ******* gegriffen hab, wollte ich was ordentliches was auch ne Weile hält. Nach längerer Suche bin ich bei Fusion gelandet. Ich war dann auch gleich beim Händler meinses Vertrauens und hab ihm meinen Wunschzettel hingelegt. Der hat mir dann einen Preis jenseits 
der 5000  Grenze genannt, so das ich das Bike eigentlich schon abgeschrieben hatte.   
Dann blieb nur noch selberbauen.
Ich habe dann aber glücklicherweise über verschiedene dubiose Kanäle und Freunde das Rad doch noch bekommen. Zu einem von mir bezahlbaren Preis   
Ist allerdings nicht so haltbar wie gedacht. Ich hab die Pedale gewechselt, weil die Xpedos nach einer Woche im Arsch waren und die Gabel war schon zwei Wochen bei Manitou   

Ich hab auch noch ein paar Bilder wegen der Zugverlegung. Sind leider nicht die Beste Quali, ich hoffe es reicht.

Grüße


----------



## sporty (27. November 2005)




----------



## Freeerider81 (27. November 2005)

Mein Whiplash als es neu war.
Einfach nur genial


----------



## FFreak (27. November 2005)

Hier mein Freak nach ner Putzorgie und gut 2000km Einsatz in dieser Saison.
Nach ein paar kleinen Änderungen ein absolut geniales Bike!!!


----------



## Anbipa (5. Januar 2006)

Das super Whiplash  



  nicht von der Stange ​


----------



## RaidStar (5. Januar 2006)

Glückwunsch - Geiles Bike!

Gibt es die Farbe Uni-Schwarz (metallic?) jetzt direkt bei Fusion, oder war das Bike beim Lackierer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styles (6. Januar 2006)

jepp! schwarz ist ne standartfarbe beim whiplash  
ist aber kein metallic......

@andy
hast du noch ein bild vom whiplash promoline in dieser oliv-metallic farbe?


----------



## Anbipa (7. Januar 2006)

Sorry ist schwarz matt kein metallic spiegelt nur vom Schnee.


----------



## ronnyleknuz (7. Januar 2006)

in kürze erschein hier eine orange bombe.... der countdown läuft... 

grins freu


----------



## Freeerider81 (8. Januar 2006)

@ronnyleknuz
Da bin ich aber mal gespannt! Welche Gabel nimmst jetzt?

Bin gestern das Erstemal mit dem neuen Rahmen gefahren. Einfach nur geil, jetzt weis ich erst, welches Potential ein Whiplash hat. Einfach nur Geil!!!!!

Gruß Alex

P.S.:
Hab noch nen Whiplash Rahmen in L/XL, matt schwarz daheim liegen. Sehr guter Zustand. Wer ihn will, einfach melden!


----------



## N-Rico (8. Januar 2006)

Anbipa schrieb:
			
		

> Das super Whiplash
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 104280
> 
> nicht von der Stange ​


Traumbike!

Welchen Eindruck hast du von den Spank Felgen?


----------



## Anbipa (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo N-Rico
die Felgen machen einen sehr stabilen Eindruck.
Sind gut verarbeitet die Aufnahmen für die Nippel sind auch asymmetrisch angeordnet 
Ergibt mehr Stabilität.
Grüße aus dem Allgaü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusion-elch (8. Januar 2006)

he andy das kommt echt hammer das bike


----------



## rfgs (9. Januar 2006)

das gewicht is wahrscheinlich  so extrem niedrig wie das rad g... ist,oder lieg ich falsch?


----------



## ronnyleknuz (10. Januar 2006)

hey freeride 81,

also ich werde nun doch erst mal die travis nehmen ( 180 singlecrown) und in der freeride pro ausstattung.... meine füße kribbeln schon...also können wir es bald krachen lassen...

der countdown geht weiter... 

ach ja wir haben auch noch im januar unser testbike im laden stehen ..also wenn du mal wieder im lande bist komm vorbei... 

p.s. uwe hat am samstag geburtsag und feiert daheim...

gruss ronny


----------



## koan (15. Januar 2006)

Whiplash 2006 + Marzocchi 66 light ETA


----------



## styles (15. Januar 2006)

echt lecker das bike!
in welcher ausstattung hast du das whiplash vorkonfiguriert?
die marzocchis sehen eben um ein vielfaches besser aus als manitou und co. und ersteinmal mit fender


----------



## koan (15. Januar 2006)

> in welcher ausstattung hast du das whiplash vorkonfiguriert?



frame only inkl. DHX5


----------



## N-Rico (16. Januar 2006)

Anbipa schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo N-Rico
> die Felgen machen einen sehr stabilen Eindruck.
> Sind gut verarbeitet die Aufnahmen für die Nippel sind auch asymmetrisch angeordnet
> Ergibt mehr Stabilität.
> Grüße aus dem Allgaü


Hört sich gut an, will die mir auch besorgen, aber in weiß.

Viele Grüße
Enrico


----------



## fusion-elch (17. Januar 2006)

boar koan das ist hammer geil 
was hast alles drinne


----------



## styles (17. Januar 2006)

N-Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich gut an, will die mir auch besorgen, aber in weiß.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Enrico



bitte warten......kannst so gegen mitte feb. mein weißes sehen. wurde am 11.01. bestellt, brauch nur 4 wochen wegen sonderlackierung


----------



## styles (17. Januar 2006)

shice, wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.....du meintest ja die spank felgen  
egal......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N-Rico (22. Januar 2006)

Auf ein weißes Whiplash bin ich aber auch gespannt! Mit 66 RC2X und den Spankfelgen? 

Viele Grüße
Enrico


----------



## N-Rico (22. Januar 2006)

Und das orangene von koan sieht auch genial aus, ich hab gedacht es gäbe nur das Extreme in orange. Bekommt man alle Bikes in allen angebotenen ackierungen? Gibt hier eigentlich schon jemanden der das Extreme gefahren ist?

Viele Grüße
Enrico


----------



## styles (22. Januar 2006)

N-Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Auf ein weißes Whiplash bin ich aber auch gespannt! Mit 66 RC2X und den Spankfelgen?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Enrico



nee, nee, nee keine spank, sun mtx in winter - night - wie auch immer - camo
das spank bei "bike" ist der lenker + vorbau!


----------



## Tr4xXx (22. Januar 2006)

hui ist das Whiplash besser als das SC Bullit? Und kann man auch harte sachen mit dem Whiplash machen?


----------



## Urlauber (23. Januar 2006)

Hardgainer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> dann stell ich mein Baby doch auch mal zur Schau



echt herrliches Bike. wie schwer ist denn das Baby?


----------



## JoolstheBear (23. Januar 2006)

Mal nen update zu meiner Street Schüssel :


----------



## styles (23. Januar 2006)

Tr4xXx schrieb:
			
		

> hui ist das Whiplash besser als das SC Bullit? Und kann man auch harte sachen mit dem Whiplash machen?



vom design her, sicher  , denke auch das du mit dem floatlink klar im vorteil (z.b. uphill) gegenüber dem bullit bist (ist glaub ich "nur" nen eingelenker?)
natürlich kannst du mit 180mm "harte" sachen machen. schau mal in dem "was kann ein whiplash alles ab - oder so" thread 

hier noch ein paar bewertungen vom bullit:
http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum1_833.htm


----------



## sidekicker (24. Januar 2006)

Anbipa schrieb:
			
		

> Das super Whiplash
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 104280
> 
> nicht von der Stange ​




find ich ma hammer...


----------



## rfgs (25. Januar 2006)

ich blaub muss meine schwarze schönheit auch mal ablichten und hier reinsetzen.die whiplashs hier sind echt g***


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (25. Januar 2006)

@koan
wie isses denn bei dir mit der reifenfreiheit am hinterrad mit der felgen/reifen kombi, wie auf foto zu sehen?


----------



## rfgs (25. Januar 2006)

mein whiplash,

ach ich bin zu blöde,auch wurscht schauts in mein album


----------



## koan (25. Januar 2006)

rfgs schrieb:
			
		

> @koan
> wie isses denn bei dir mit der reifenfreiheit am hinterrad mit der felgen/reifen kombi, wie auf foto zu sehen?



jeweils 5mm mit Maxxis Minion 2.5DH auf EX729, völlig problemlos.


----------



## OrlandoMTB (31. Januar 2006)

So !
Jetzt mal zwischen die Freeride und Downhill-Boliden ein Race-Hardtail,
daß leider nicht meins ist  (wär eh zu klein ...)






[/IMG]


----------



## cyclo (2. Februar 2006)

habs zwar schon mal gepostet, jedoch habe ich einiges verändert. Sieht schon noch etwas anders aus. ;-)






gruss,
cyclo


----------



## j.jekyll (11. Februar 2006)

Hallo Urlauber,
will mir mein Freak auch mit einer Rohloff Nabe aufbauen.
Eine frage, hast Du vorne eine Kettenführung? Oder nur hinten einen Kettenspanner? Danke J.Jekyll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Humer (20. Februar 2006)

koan schrieb:
			
		

> Whiplash 2006 + Marzocchi 66 light ETA



Booohha 
in orange  
mit Marzochi 66 ligth ETA  
auch in schwarz ganz net


----------



## styles (28. Februar 2006)

wie versprochen.... das weiße whipi 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/227421/cat/500/ppuser/34252


----------



## styles (28. Februar 2006)

so ist das besser   biddeschoen.......


----------



## tool (28. Februar 2006)

Allerobermegaerstesahne das Teil...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (28. Februar 2006)

also eure fusions gefallen mir ja alle sehr gut aber dieses weiße sahnestück ist ja der absolute oberhammer. wirklich sehr, sehr schön.
dann wünsche ich sehr viel spaß mit dem schmuckstück.


----------



## cyclo (28. Februar 2006)

*@styles*
  Dein Whiplash ist einfach ein Augenschmaus!


----------



## zoomi (28. Februar 2006)

@styles 

Sehr, sehr schön !!!!!! 

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## Mr_Schizo (28. Februar 2006)

fehlen nur noch die weißen Spank Stiffy Felgen-dann waere es ziemlich exakt so wie ich es selbst auch aufbauen wuerde


----------



## N-Rico (1. März 2006)

@styles: Echt der Hammer! Fehlen echt nur noch weiße Felgen, und ein paar rote Details, z.b. hab ich an beinem Bike schöne rote Schraubgriffe von Syncross, die kann ich nur empfehlen. Oder ne rote Aheadkappe oder Pedale!

Viele Grüße
Enrico


----------



## styles (1. März 2006)

danke....danke erstmal  

hatten rote salsa lock on griffe getestet....sah aber irgendwie....naja sagen wir mal "unstylisch" aus.......
wenn ich mal viel, viel, viel gespart habe spiele ich mit dem gedanken an einen rocco und den roten dt swiss fr50XX felgen.....aber irgendwann muss mal schluss sein und umso schöner es wird umso mehr tuts weh, wenn das teil nen macken oder sonstige unschönheiten bekommt  

ist immer noch ein gebrauchsgegenstand 

..... und danke an andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (7. März 2006)

styles schrieb:
			
		

> so ist das besser   biddeschoen.......



Einfach nur ober fett das whipi!!! 

Ich finde es mit Abstand das schönste Whiplash hier im Forum!

greetings from ffm


----------



## mr.naga (14. März 2006)

hier mal meins in schwarz:





wär nett wenn sich das weiße mit dem schwarzen paaren könnte... dann könnt man die brut verkaufen in schwarz-weiss...


----------



## Kerschi (14. März 2006)

Das schwarze sieht geil aus, ein richtiges Black Beauty!

Ich hab auch ein Black Beauty, aber nicht von Fusion... (Nicolai Helius DH)
... mein Terminator wird silber-blau!


----------



## ronnyleknuz (17. März 2006)

Whiplash ich liebe dch .... foto folgt


----------



## styles (17. März 2006)

ob schwarz oder braun.....ich liebe alle frau(e)n ääähhhhhhhh whipis


----------



## fusion-elch (18. März 2006)

schick das black bike


----------



## fusion-elch (18. März 2006)

[/url][/IMG]

Mein schnucki!!!

danke andy ^^


----------



## styles (18. März 2006)

.....ich spreche hier wohl jedem aus der seele, wenn ich behaupte "die schönsten bikes findet man im fusion-forum"  

@freeridegott - der H A M M E R


----------



## mr.naga (18. März 2006)

sehr geil mit den camouflage-felgen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomi (19. März 2006)

Da man wirklich nie genug Whiplashs posten kann, kommt hier meine aktuelle Ausbaustufe - einentlich ist das Rad nun fertig 






[/url][/IMG]

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## fusion-elch (19. März 2006)

nicht schlecht was wiegt es sind ja leichte teile dran oder teuscht das


----------



## le duy nhut (19. März 2006)

Ich glaube ich sehe schlecht. Du hast den DHX Air verbaut? Laut Bodo passt der Dämpfer nicht? Passt er möglicherweise auch in´s Freak?


----------



## zoomi (19. März 2006)

Gewicht liegt bei 15,2 Kg. 
Der DHX Air passt nur mit einigen Tuningmaßnahmen am Umwerfer, d.h abdremeln und etwas nach hinten versetzen. 


gruß

Zoomi


----------



## Hansman77 (20. März 2006)

An mr.naga:

was is`n das für ne schaltbare Dreifach-Kettenführung, die am Whiplash passt??? Sieht schick aus   und wär noch ne sinnvolle Tuning-Möglichkeit für mich  

Gruss Hansman


----------



## WhiplasH21 (20. März 2006)

Hello from spain!  

here me and my fusion whiplash, first ride, on "Bardenas Reales" in north of spain. Beautiful place for freeriding!!

May be this is the first whiplash and the only one of spain.

I looked very good photos of fusion bikes in this foro.

Greetings.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.naga (20. März 2006)

Hansman77 schrieb:
			
		

> An mr.naga:
> 
> was is`n das für ne schaltbare Dreifach-Kettenführung, die am Whiplash passt??? Sieht schick aus   und wär noch ne sinnvolle Tuning-Möglichkeit für mich
> 
> Gruss Hansman


 
die heißt heim3guide und funktioniert bis jetzt einwandfrei... frag mal bei deinem händler nach, oder gibs mal hier im forum in der sufu ein, da wurde das ding schon öfter besprochen!!!

cheers naga


----------



## Humer (21. März 2006)

zoomi schrieb:
			
		

> Gewicht liegt bei 15,2 Kg.
> Der DHX Air passt nur mit einigen Tuningmaßnahmen am Umwerfer, d.h abdremeln und etwas nach hinten versetzen.
> 
> 
> ...



kanns du da mal eine oder ein paar nahaufnahmen ins netz stellen

danke und cu


----------



## styles (21. März 2006)

@ WhiplasH21
this pic looks awsome..... 
with a clear blue sky it could be a "photo of the month"
......why it should be the first / only fusion in spain? didn´t have fusion a distributer for spain in the past??

regards


----------



## El Papa (24. März 2006)

Er schreibt first Whiplash, ein Freak gibt es ja auch noch  . Auf Anfrage bei fusion bei der Eurobike soll es einen Vertrieb in Spanien geben, wir haben die Rahmen aus D bezogen. Mein Freak gibt es hier die Tage, wenn mein Steuersatz endlich da ist.


----------



## styles (25. März 2006)

El Papa schrieb:
			
		

> Er schreibt first Whiplash, ein Freak gibt es ja auch noch  . Auf Anfrage bei fusion bei der Eurobike soll es einen Vertrieb in Spanien geben, wir haben die Rahmen aus D bezogen. Mein Freak gibt es hier die Tage, wenn mein Steuersatz endlich da ist.



 ja dann.......kann ich nur sagen: have fun


----------



## Beach90 (26. März 2006)

lang ehrsehnt und endlich da , mein A-team bike    




..ich mache bald auf mal bilder wenn´s in freier wildbahn ist 

achso ...die pedale werden noch durch eggbeater ersetzt


----------



## Echo (27. März 2006)

Maaaaaaaaannnnnnn, hast dus gut!
Hat jemand denn sein floyd schon?
ich warte immer noch und werde wöchentlich vertröstet:-/.


----------



## crunch (28. März 2006)

meins....


----------



## JoolstheBear (29. März 2006)

crunch schrieb:
			
		

> meins....



joa , geiles mopped (haste mal ne Teileliste ?) 

Hab meins jetzt auf SSP umgerüstet :


----------



## Google (30. März 2006)

Mein Neues auch reinstellen will   






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (30. März 2006)

Sehr schön Google!!!!!!! Wünsche Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## föhnflieger (30. März 2006)

Hi ....

ist zwar nur das Foto von der Fusion Seite....aber es sieht (fast) genauso aus  mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen...
z.B. Formula ORO Disc und X9 Schaltwerk....

und Namen hat es auch schon einen ... Cappuccino....warum wohl


----------



## Humer (30. März 2006)

föhnflieger schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ....
> 
> ist zwar nur das Foto von der Fusion Seite....aber es sieht (fast) genauso aus  mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen...
> z.B. Formula ORO Disc und X9 Schaltwerk....
> ...



OK 

Cappuccino
mit schokostaub  

Sram gute wahl viel besser  

cu und viel Spaß

PS hoffentlich kommts bald


----------



## föhnflieger (30. März 2006)

@ Humer:

Es steht bereits im Keller und scharrt an der Türe dass es raus darf 
Leider hat´s bei uns noch sooo viel Siffe und Schnee rumliegen - wer will sein neues Bike schon damit einsauen


----------



## gmwormsi (31. März 2006)




----------



## gmwormsi (31. März 2006)

Mein Geliebtes Fusion!


----------



## styles (4. April 2006)

gmwormsi schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Geliebtes Fusion!



sieht nach der beschriftung zu folgern....nach nem 06er rahmen aus....oda?
 schick mit der fox


----------



## El Papa (5. April 2006)

Ich habe fertig:









ca. 15,5kg Fahrspass, Danke Fusion  .

Ciaole


----------



## styles (6. April 2006)

wie geil.........  
mein kleiner bruder   mit rohloff und pike..........

S A U B E R !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmwormsi (7. April 2006)

Das ist der 05 Rahmen.
Das Freak sieht NICE aus, hätte allerdings ne FOX 36 verbaut anstatt der Pike, aber aus so geiles Teil.


----------



## Up&Down (7. April 2006)

hallöle,
nach langem  bangem warten steht nun auch bei mir die niederkunft meines raid sl bevor. aufbauziel ist "leicht aber stabil". einsatzgebiet "trailsurfing". was soll ich lange schwätzen, hier die teileliste. pix gibts nächste woche!

kommentare erwünscht!






grüßle
up&down


----------



## Google (7. April 2006)

Also mein gepostetes Raid von Beitrag 227 wiegt ja satte 14,3 Kg (ohne Satteltasche) ! Hat mich ganz schön (negativ) überrascht weil ich das bei einem Fusion einfach nicht erwartet habe und mein altes, im Vergleich günstiges Univega 700 gramm leichter ist  Bin kein Leichtbaufreak aber auf 13 Kg würd ich es auch gerne runterbekommen. Jetzt hab ich ja ne Liste was ich verändern könnte Noch ein paar andere effektive Tipps ?


----------



## Up&Down (7. April 2006)

naja - das sind ja erstmal schätzungen mit dem gewicht, wobei ich versucht habe, immer die beste quelle zu finden und im zweifelsfall aufzurunden. kann also schon etwas über der magischen 13 kg liegen - aber ich bin kein leichtbaufreak - also so what!

mit revelation statt pike und schmaleren reifen wäre locker nochmal ein halbes kilo weniger drin. aber ich will ne fette gabel und fette reifen, da traktion und spursicherheit nur so zu kriegen sind. bikepark habe ich nicht vor (sonst hätts ein freak sein müssen).

u&d


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. April 2006)

Up&Down schrieb:
			
		

> hallöle,
> nach langem  bangem warten steht nun auch bei mir die niederkunft meines raid sl bevor. aufbauziel ist "leicht aber stabil". einsatzgebiet "trailsurfing". was soll ich lange schwätzen, hier die teileliste. pix gibts nächste woche!
> 
> kommentare erwünscht!
> ...


das klingt doch alles schon mal sehr gut durchdacht. nur wie wären noch latexschläuche? da könntest du noch ein paare gramm sparen und hättest zugleich ein mehr an performance


----------



## Up&Down (7. April 2006)

@max2k
gute idee - danke für den tipp! hab gleich mal die sufu verwendet und hier überzeugende argumente gefunden!
ist also auf meiner to buy-liste fürs upgraden. 
grüßle
u&d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Commo07 (8. April 2006)

Hier ist meine neues RAID :













Kompletter Eigenaufbau. Ca. 10 Monate lang alle Teile zusammengetragen und noch 1 Monat geschraubt (und auf den XTR-Umwerfer gewartet ) Gewicht: ca. 13,2 KG


Lenker ist noch ein bisschen zu breit (wird noch gekürzt)
Ja, die Bar Ends sehen sch*** aus, in dem Fall ist mir Komfort jedoch wichtiger als Optik
An der Bremse vorne kommt noch ein 90° Abgang dran. Die war ursprünglich "nur" mit 180mm Scheibe geplant - dann hätte es so gepasst.


----------



## Johnnybike (8. April 2006)

Up&Down schrieb:
			
		

> hallöle,
> nach langem  bangem warten steht nun auch bei mir die niederkunft meines raid sl bevor. aufbauziel ist "leicht aber stabil". einsatzgebiet "trailsurfing". was soll ich lange schwätzen, hier die teileliste. pix gibts nächste woche!
> 
> kommentare erwünscht!
> ...



Die Ergon-Griffe würde ich nicht für's Gelände empfehlen. Sobald man die Griffposition etwas verändern muss ist es eher ein Nachteil.

Johnny


----------



## Up&Down (8. April 2006)

@johnny,
das hab ich auch schon überlegt. aber eine reihe von teilen sind übernahmen von meinem vorgängerbike. und mit den griffen bin ich SEHR glücklich. hatte früher immer schmerzen in den kleinen fingern, die schliefen ein, waren z.t. nicht mehr richtig zu bewegen nach langen touren - richtig übel. nachdem ich auf syntace + ergon umgestiegen bin hab ich NULL probleme mehr. daher werde ich die erstmal weiterfahren. 

wenn sie beim technischen biken zu sehr stören (bisher komm ich zurecht), dann kommen die ergon enduro-griffe dran.

@Commo07
schönes bike, gratuliere. das mit den hörnchen ist doch ok so. diese blöden style-diktate sind doch nur lachhaft. style hat, wer sein eigenes ding durchzieht! und da das ja nun kein high-riser-lenker ist, sind hörnchen doch ok. 

genau die kombi bin ich am hardtail auch gefahren. seit ich aber den syntace-lenker habe und dazu ergon-griffe fahre, benutze ich die hörnchen kaum noch. die standard-griffposition ist einfach top. deswegen kommen bei mir die hörnchen ab.

was mich noch bei deinem bike stört, ist der spacer-turm. den bin ich los, seit ich den vro-vorbau mit 20° winkel habe. das bringt dir +3 cm höhe. wenn das nicht reicht, nimm noch die schellen vom vro-eco. die sind 4 statt 3 cm hoch. macht also zusammen 4 cm mehr höhe im vergleich zum normalen vro. und es sieht VIEL besser aus als 4 cm spacer!

fährst du ne kombi XTR + SRAM rocket? selten, aber interessant!

viel spaß beim perfektionieren und vor allem beim fahren!

grüßle
u&d


----------



## R73GG (8. April 2006)

Und hier mein neues Raid 






R73GG


----------



## Hemme (10. April 2006)

Wird mal wieder Zeit für ein Hardtail hier:


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (10. April 2006)

Hemme schrieb:
			
		

> Wird mal wieder Zeit für ein Hardtail hier:



Sieht auch sehr schöööööööööööööööön aus.
Schööööön clean und schörkellos.
Einfach nur schnell.

Was wiegt die Racerakete???????

Gruss L-L-03


----------



## Hemme (10. April 2006)

10,5 kg (ohne Pedale).


----------



## Commo07 (11. April 2006)

Up&Down schrieb:
			
		

> @johnny,
> das hab ich auch schon überlegt. aber eine reihe von teilen sind übernahmen von meinem vorgängerbike. und mit den griffen bin ich SEHR glücklich. hatte früher immer schmerzen in den kleinen fingern, die schliefen ein, waren z.t. nicht mehr richtig zu bewegen nach langen touren - richtig übel. nachdem ich auf syntace + ergon umgestiegen bin hab ich NULL probleme mehr. daher werde ich die erstmal weiterfahren.
> 
> wenn sie beim technischen biken zu sehr stören (bisher komm ich zurecht), dann kommen die ergon enduro-griffe dran.
> ...



Ja das mit den Spacern ist noch nicht optimal, da muss noch was geändert werden. Hab ich nur erstmal so gemacht, damit ich den Gabelschaft nicht abschneiden muss, aber danke schon mal für deine Tipps! 

Für alle, die es interessiert: Die Kombi mit SRAM Rocket Triggern und XTR funzt bombig! Finde die SRAM Trigger viel hochwertiger als die von Shimano, schön aus alu und nicht aus Plastik. Mit den Nokon-Zügen flutscht das echt super!

Alles in allem ist das Raid ein Superbike! Kompliment an Bodo / Fusion


----------



## Echo (11. April 2006)

Hier endlich mein Fusion...ist heute eingetroffen, jupie. Wenn auch nicht ganz...hats die POST nicht hinbekommen, die beiden Pakete mit der selben Adresse und Paketnummer auch an den selben Ort zu schicken. Somit kommt der Laufsatz noch. Trottels!


----------



## KeTaNeST (12. April 2006)

sehr schöne lackierung, ich mag diesen schlichten retrostyle!

hoffe meinem baby gehts bald wieder besser, dann gibts auch ma wieder paar fotos =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lazybiker (13. April 2006)

@Echo
Sehr schönes Rad
Ist das erste Fusion ohne integrierten Steuersatz
Ist das jetzt immer so?
greets
Felix


----------



## Echo (18. April 2006)

@lazybiker
keine Ahnung...das Whiplash vom Freund hat auch keinen integrierten Steuersatz...frag Fusion direkt, ich weiss nicht ob das nun normal ist oder nur kurzzeitig. Ich hab lediglich ein Bike und das ist super!


----------



## Up&Down (1. Mai 2006)

so hier ist es nun, mein neues fusion raid sl in liebevoller selbstzusammenstellung. eingeweiht auf den holy trails liguriens. und: es ist SUPER!!!






weitere pix im album!

grüßle
up&down


----------



## Bogie (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

dann möchte ich mein selbst aufgebautes Raid SL doch auch mal allen Fusion-Liebhabern vorstellen. Ich hab es jetzt seit ca. 4 Wochen im Einsatz und bin von den Fahreigenschaften wirklich begeistert!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/246263/cat/11792


----------



## zoomi (1. Mai 2006)

Hey Wolfgang,

gut schaut´s aus  

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (1. Mai 2006)

Bogie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> dann möchte ich mein selbst aufgebautes Raid SL doch auch mal allen Fusion-Liebhabern vorstellen. Ich hab es jetzt seit ca. 4 Wochen im Einsatz und bin von den Fahreigenschaften wirklich begeistert!
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/246263/cat/11792



Glückwunsch zu deinem SEHR, SEHR schönen BLACK-RAID.
Kannst du etwas zu dem Gewicht des Rades sagen?

Ansonsten weiterhin viel Spaß damit!!!!!!!!!

Gruss Raid05bikerauchsuperzufrieden


----------



## Bogie (2. Mai 2006)

hallo lucky luke,
ich habe keine richtige bike-waage - aussage also ohne gewähr. habe das rad grade auf eine personenwaage gestellt. das gewicht liegt wohl zwischen 12,5 und 13 kg.
gruß


----------



## Commo07 (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo Bogi,

was für einen Lenker hast du verbaut? Ich sehe, daß es ein Syntace VRO System ist, aber welcher Lenker genau (Kröpfung und so)?

Gruß
Commo


----------



## Bogie (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo Commo07,
das ist der Vector Lowrider Carbon von Syntace. Auf der page von Syntace findest du alle Angaben dazu.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Commo07 (3. Mai 2006)

Wie stark ist die Kröpfung? (steht drauf)

Gruß
Commo


----------



## Bogie (4. Mai 2006)

hallo como.
12 grad


----------



## dr.svenson (8. Mai 2006)

So, das lange Warten hat sich gelohnt! Mein Raid SL ist fertig und fährt sich großartig! Und so sieht das gute Stück aus:

PS: Sagt mal, wie funktioniert das eigentlich, die großen Bilder hier direkt reinzuflunken, statt diese kleinen Anhänge zu erstellen???


----------



## KeTaNeST (8. Mai 2006)

Nachdem mein Baby wieder aus Rodgau zurück ist und sich ein wenig was verändert hat poste ich auch mal wieder n paar bilder =)











mehr und schönere 2 come =)


----------



## Humer (8. Mai 2006)

KeTaNeST schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem mein Baby wieder aus Rodgau zurück ist und sich ein wenig was verändert hat poste ich auch mal wieder n paar bilder =)
> 
> mehr und schönere 2 come =)



walhalla ride

drops, treppen, wald,..... 
alles was das herz begehrt

schönes bike
cu


----------



## KeTaNeST (10. Mai 2006)

ja, das ist echt ein wunderschöner trail, nur ein wenig kurz, aber dafür hat man mehr training weil man so oft hochkurbelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erzengel.ch (10. Mai 2006)

Hot Chocolate! Mal schauen wie lange die customized Stance hält...


----------



## styles (10. Mai 2006)

Humer schrieb:
			
		

> walhalla ride
> 
> drops, treppen, wald,.....
> alles was das herz begehrt
> ...



wat??? ich wusste gar net das man an der walhalla fahren kann??? ist doch donaustauf net war?? gebt mal bitte genauere infos "will auch"

D A N K E !


----------



## styles (10. Mai 2006)

@ erzengel:

farbe ist echt gewöhnungsbedürftig.....aber hat was  
was hast du an der stance geändert...die tauchrohre sehen nicht nach standart aus??


----------



## Erzengel.ch (10. Mai 2006)

styles schrieb:
			
		

> @ erzengel:
> 
> farbe ist echt gewöhnungsbedürftig.....aber hat was
> was hast du an der stance geändert...die tauchrohre sehen nicht nach standart aus??



Wegen dem braun: Kuck mal die Bilder in meinem Album an. Je nach Licht siehts aus wie Schoggi oder Kacke . Laut RAL definition ist es mahagonibraun.

Die Tauchrohre und Lager sind ausgetauscht. Das Ganze nennt sich dann Manitou Stance Fusion Custom. Kuckst du:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=212355


----------



## ainschel (12. Mai 2006)

hier mein freak 3 tage alt!!!


----------



## ainschel (12. Mai 2006)

mit den bilder funzt nicht!!!


oohh doch jetzt gehts, schaut meine "fotos" (links) an


----------



## ainschel (15. Mai 2006)

hier mein freak
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/249862/cat/500/ppuser/63473


----------



## sporty (15. Mai 2006)

ainschels Freak, geht doch :







[/url][/IMG]

Schick !

Viel Spass mit dem geilen Hobel


----------



## ainschel (16. Mai 2006)

@sporty,
vielen dank, wie hast du das hingekriegt?


----------



## markusgo14 (16. Mai 2006)

An alle die ein Raid Sl fahren,

berichtet doch ma über eure Erfahrungen mit dem Bike.


Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ainschel (17. Mai 2006)

hier nochmal ein bild vom freak


----------



## KeTaNeST (20. Mai 2006)

so, da muss ich doch auchmal noch 1-2 bilder posten =)


----------



## Diaz (20. Mai 2006)

da muss ich auch fragen--was kann man an der walhalla so alles fahren.
nur die treppen oder sind da auch naturdrops oder ähnliches aus stein.wenn ja wie hoch/weit....los sag hab nur 30min hin...


----------



## KeTaNeST (21. Mai 2006)

am ende des trails gibts nen drop ders aber net so hoch ca. nen m oder so aber scheiss anfahrt, gibt auch noch nen alternatives ende von dem aus man recht hoch droppen kann wenn mans kann =P
ausserdem gibts grad umme ecke ne dh-strecke mit 3 drops/kickern


----------



## Diaz (21. Mai 2006)

muss ich mir echt mal anschaun.bekommt man keinen ärger wenn da fährt-oder fährts du nur um 6uhr morgens??


----------



## KeTaNeST (21. Mai 2006)

auf dem trail fährt/läuft fast nie jemand und die treppen waren spgar heute am sonntag ohne props (fussgänger) fahrbar!
wennde inner nähe bist kannst dich ja melden =P


----------



## der-silberfisch (27. Mai 2006)

Nach Jahren mit einem Uralt-Dawes jetzt endlich was feines:


----------



## one.a-one.k (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo an alle Fusionäre,

habe hier echt tolle Freak´s, Raid´s und Whiplash´s gesehen. Kann es kaum erwarten meins ins Forum zu stellen. Bin leider noch am warten bis mein Händler mich anruft und mir sagt ich kann mein Freak abholen.

Ich hoffe die Farbe wird so wie ich sie mir vorstelle, naja bin mal gespannt.


----------



## FFreak (13. Juni 2006)

Hier ein kleines Update meines 2005er Freaks.
Die 180er Scheibe hinten war dringend nötig, ebenso eine vernünftige Kurbel (Race Face Atlas), denn meine XT lockerte sich regelmäßig    und rutschte schon mehrmals von der Kurbel  , so dass ich den linken Arm am Fuß hängen hatte......zum Glück nix passiert....
Aber das ist ja nun vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anturner (4. Juli 2006)

Hey anbei ein paar Bilder meines Freaks..


----------



## MB-Locke (4. Juli 2006)

anturner schrieb:
			
		

> Hey anbei ein paar Bilder meines Freaks..



hi, leider kann man keine erkennen


----------



## le duy nhut (5. Juli 2006)

KeTaNeST schrieb:
			
		

> so, da muss ich doch auchmal noch 1-2 bilder posten =)
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e158/Snyg/6e933948.jpg[/IMG]
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e158/Snyg/23a68416.jpg[/IMG]
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e158/Snyg/e47e7edc.jpg[/IMG]



Was für einen Vorbau fährst du am Freak (Länge)?


----------



## JoolstheBear (5. Juli 2006)

mal son neuster Stand , wobei der lack mittlerweile ziemlich angegriffen is ...


----------



## PeteyPablo (17. Juli 2006)




----------



## pornobombasti (18. Juli 2006)

hi
alles sehr schöne bikes  

ich wäre an nem fusion whiplash interessiert. gibt es den rahmen auch einzeln zu kaufen? oder in ner rahmen-gabel kombination?
habe mir das whiplash promoline angesehen aber mir taugt die daran verbaute gabel nicht.

kann mir da jem helfen?

basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## godshavedaqueen (18. Juli 2006)

http://www.fusionbikes.de/service/download.html

damit wirst du wohl glücklicher werden   Lade dir das 'Preisliste und Ausstattungsliste fusion 2006' runter und blättere auf seine 23 oder 25. weis jetzt nicht genau


----------



## pornobombasti (19. Juli 2006)

dankeschön


----------



## le duy nhut (19. Juli 2006)

peteypablo: Mach mal kleiner, die sind vieeeel zu groß...

huch, die hintere Bremsleitung der Hayes ist aber eng geraten....


----------



## rfgs (20. Juli 2006)

ich will n extreme sehn!ich will n extreme sehn!ich will n extreme sehn


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Juli 2006)

ist zwar kein extreme, dafür aber meins!

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/IMG_3908_small.jpg


----------



## PeteyPablo (20. Juli 2006)

PeteyPablo schrieb:
			
		

>



Dazu muss ich sagen 

1. Bester Fusion Händler ist im Allgäu in Sulzberg bei Andy`s Bikes & Parts ;-P
2. Das mit der Bremsleitung ist in Ordnung sieht nur so kurz aus
3. Das Fahrrad ist der Hammer da Ärgert mich nur eins das ich no net so gut  
   fahren kann, aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.
4. Bald kommen noch andere Fotos die werden kleiner und schöner.

Greez ausm Allgäu!!


P.S. DANKE ANDY ;-P


----------



## pornobombasti (20. Juli 2006)

was hatn der esel gekostet wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Grüne Fee (21. Juli 2006)

Hier mal mein Raid:    





Ich muss sagen: bis jetzt hat das Raid meine Erwartungen bei Weitem übertroffen!


----------



## MB-Locke (21. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leutz,

sehr schöne Fusions sieht man hier...   so muss es sein!

Heute Abend folgt hier an gleicher Stelle mein Freak, welches seit ca. 8 Wo im Einsatz ist... es ist einfach super!

Und nachher holen wir das Whipi von meinem Kumpel ab... let´s rock! 

MB-Locke


----------



## löösns (2. August 2006)

@oldrizzo:

SEEEEHR GEIL! *sabber*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joerghag (4. August 2006)

Nach langer Zeit mal ein Update meines 2003 Raid der ersten Serie.











Mittlerweile mit diversen "Verbesserungen"
z.B. dem höheren unteren Lagering (Vielen Dank an Bodo Probst). Jetzt paßt sogar eine Pike unter dem Unterrohr her, ohne den Knopf abzureißen!






oder dem Schaltaugenschutz (vom Spezialized Enduro)






und der Louise Version 2000, die mittels Hope-Adapter und 180mm Scheibe immer noch super funktioniert und nicht schleift






Gruß Jörg
P.S.: Der alte Deore Daumenschalter dient nun als Steuerung der Pike. So läßt sich die Druckstufe in 7 Stufen von offen bis zu einstellen!)


----------



## hankpank (4. August 2006)

sieht mal echt hübsch aus  

ist nur noch eine frage der zeit bis ich hier endlich mein whipi posten kann


----------



## LTS-Spinner (7. August 2006)

@Joerghag: Echt fett geworden Dein Bomber! Schreib doch mal hier was die Kiste wiegt! Bin schon gespannt auf unseren ersten gemeinsamen Ausritt mit der neuen PIKE....


----------



## joerghag (8. August 2006)

...
ist kein Leichtgewicht mehr! UST-Reifen, Stahlfeder-Pike und
Pedale zollen Tribut. Aber 13,5 Kg gehen bei der Performance
absolut i.O.

Gruß Jörg
P.S.: Der Ausritt wird bestimmt spaßig, aber nicht mit deinem LTS


----------



## hankpank (15. August 2006)

Moin,
seit samstag glaube ich auch an das Gute    allerdings könnte ich dem wetterpeter da oben eine schallern...









der Rahmen ist einfach der Hammer. Spricht bei kleinen Schlägen nich ganz so sensibel an wie mein altes Univega (jaja, lacht nur), aber dafür sind es Welten... ach... Galaxien was Geometrie, Antriebsneutralität, Gewicht UND OPTIK (!!!) angeht. Kein Schaukeln, kein Wippen, super unauffälliger Hinterbau... Einfach n Traum !!!    



Danke Fusion


----------



## ainschel (15. August 2006)

@ hankpank

klasse bikes,diese fusions!!!!!!
was hast du für bremsen drauf?
zufrieden?

mfg ainschel


----------



## rfgs (15. August 2006)

hankpank is das ein 04er rahmen?willkommen im club der schwarzen schönheiten.
muss ja ziehmlich zackig gehen deine karre,wegen dem steilen lenkwinkel,oder täuscht da das foto?

roland


----------



## olivier (15. August 2006)

joerghag schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ist kein Leichtgewicht mehr! UST-Reifen, Stahlfeder-Pike und
> Pedale zollen Tribut. Aber 13,5 Kg gehen bei der Performance
> absolut i.O.
> ...



Schwere Raids mit LTS sollte gehen, bei der Kombi Schwere Raids (MZ AM1, Louise 210/160,...)  mit TST kommt was schlimmes raus


----------



## hankpank (16. August 2006)

@ainschel
die bremsen sind hayes hfx-9. mit den aktuellen bremsen kann sie nicht mithalten. würde mich an deiner stelle nach ner oro oder juicy umgucken. bin jetzt lange kein dh mehr gefahren (was sich jetz wieder ändern wird  ) von daher reicht die power vollkommen aus.

@rfgs
jor die gabel is definitiv zu kurz für den rahmen. werde die gute nochn jahr fahren und nächstes jahr dann wohl die qual der wahl haben. lecker wär ne totem oder die 66SL aber vorher erfahrungsberichte studieren und bis dahin vor allem erstmal FAHREN FAHREN FAHREN!!! 


boah ...was für ein katertag :kotz:

PS: Teileliste und Gewicht kommt die Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnnybike (17. August 2006)

hankpank schrieb:
			
		

> @rfgs
> jor die gabel is definitiv zu kurz für den rahmen. werde die gute nochn jahr fahren und nächstes jahr dann wohl die qual der wahl haben. lecker wär ne totem oder die 66SL aber vorher erfahrungsberichte studieren und bis dahin vor allem erstmal FAHREN FAHREN FAHREN!!!



Die Domain gibt's übrigens auch als 180er und kostet die Hälfte der Totem, für solche, die noch nicht so weit sind mit sparen. Allerdings gibt's die dann glaube ich "nur" als 1 1/8" Motion Control und U-Turn. Auf jeden Fall ein Preistipp.

Johnny


----------



## hankpank (17. August 2006)

hmm. wollte mir dann schon was edeles zulegen. so ne art milchgebende eiersau. vor allem sollte das teil nich so schwer sein. das ist das einzige manko an der totem. Denke mal die 66sl wird bei 2,7 liegen.
Aber ich warte mal ab, ist ja lange noch nicht so weit und wenn erstmal die Gewichte bei marzocchi raus sind und hier ein paar leute erfahrungen gepostet haben oder ich selber in den genuss komme die gabeln zu fahren wird die entscheidung wohl auch leichter fallen.


@rfgs 
jo is der '04er. hab ich hier ausm bikemarkt.


----------



## Johnnybike (17. August 2006)

hankpank schrieb:
			
		

> hmm. wollte mir dann schon was edeles zulegen. so ne art milchgebende eiersau. vor allem sollte das teil nich so schwer sein. das ist das einzige manko an der totem. Denke mal die 66sl wird bei 2,7 liegen.
> Aber ich warte mal ab, ist ja lange noch nicht so weit und wenn erstmal die Gewichte bei marzocchi raus sind und hier ein paar leute erfahrungen gepostet haben oder ich selber in den genuss komme die gabeln zu fahren wird die entscheidung wohl auch leichter fallen.
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Marzocchi sind die Gewichtsangaben oft deutlich zu tief. Ich würde dann auf eine unabhängige Messung warten. Ich glaube nicht, dass die 66SL leichter wird als die Totem, zudem hat die Totem die deutlich innovativere Technik und sieht im Whiplash sicher geil aus mit ihren 40mm Standrohren. 

Johnny


----------



## hankpank (17. August 2006)

die gewichtsangaben auf der homepage waren 2006 soweit ich weiß alle korrekt. denke schon, dass die 66sl leichter als die totem wird, aber abwarten ob sie die gleiche performance bringt.
die 66sl von diesem jahr wiegt 2,6kg, wenn ich mich dran gewöhnen kann touren ohne absenkung zu fahren, werd ich sie mir vielleicht im ausverkauf angeln 

..ist natürlich alles geschmackssache bzw. vielleicht wird aus auch was mit 160mm. bin heute das erste mal mit dem bike DH gefahren und muss sagen dass die gabel auch erstmal ausreicht. 
naja. bringt ehh nix darüber nachzudenken wenn man noch nich die kohlen dafür hat


----------



## rfgs (17. August 2006)

wird scho wern sagt frau kern.
habe die 05er 66 drin,die hat aus der edlen tasche raus exact 3,25 kg gewogen.merkt man schon,man spart sich aber die mukki-bude,hä

roland


----------



## zoomi (21. August 2006)

Etwas verspätet unser Familienzuwachs - ein Freak in S  







[/url]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoXx (22. August 2006)

Ja Holla die Waldfee, schönes Freak. In S sieht das ja mal echt hot aus.  

Wo kann man denn bitte sein Dämpfer "PUSHEN" lassen ? Könnte ich mir auch gut für mein neues Strangler vorstellen. Der normale Float R geht schon ganz gut, aber von PUSH hört man ja nur positives feedback.


----------



## Erzengel.ch (22. August 2006)

zoomi schrieb:
			
		

> Etwas verspätet unser Familienzuwachs - ein Freak in S



Schönes Teil! Ich würd nur schauen dass dein Kettenstrebenschutz bis ganz nach vorne geht, sonst schlägt dir die Kette auf kleinem Ritzel auf die ungeschützte Stelle. Frag mein Whiplash


----------



## Santa Cruiser (22. August 2006)

RoXx schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann man denn bitte sein Dämpfer "PUSHEN" lassen ?


TF Tuned Shox


----------



## DJT (24. August 2006)

Servus zusammen!

Hier endlich ein Bild meines Raid  
(Hoff des klappt mit dem Bild laden






P.S. Sind letzte Woche eine Transalp gefahren und hab nur ein einziges Fusion gesehen (Freak) !?! Sonst hauptsächlich die Ami-Marken die mit "S" anfangen.
Ging's euch auch so ??


----------



## Condor (24. August 2006)

joerghag schrieb:
			
		

> oder dem Schaltaugenschutz (vom Spezialized Enduro)


Cool, kann man den auch einzeln kaufen (für 12mm Steckachse?... hmm wird wohl nichts)?
Hätte mein Vp-Free bitternötig.

Gruss
Condor


----------



## olivier (25. August 2006)

Den Schaltaugenschutz habe ich glaubs gestern im Rosekatalog-Herbstupdate gesehen. 



			
				DJT schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst hauptsächlich die Ami-Marken die mit "S" anfangen.
> Ging's euch auch so ??



Fällt mir gerade nur Spezialiced ein, da Scott eine Schweizer Firma ist die für den Ami-Namen eine Lizenzgebühr bezahlt. Die haben halt in einer anderen Zeit angefangen Bikes zu bauen, da musst noch alles nach usa klingen.


----------



## DJT (25. August 2006)

o.k. dann eben die Ami- und Schweizer-Marken die mit "S" anfangen
(auch die mit Si )


----------



## der-silberfisch (25. August 2006)

olivier schrieb:
			
		

> Den Schaltaugenschutz habe ich glaubs gestern im Rosekatalog-Herbstupdate gesehen.



Hier ist er.

Gruß Robert


----------



## Up&Down (26. August 2006)

also leutz, das schaltauge ist eine "sollbiegestelle", damit der rahmen keinen schaden nimmt. wenn man jetzt schläge aufs schaltwerk mit einem solchen "schutz" in richtung rahmen (ausfallende) umleitet, dann kann doch der rahmen beschädigt werden oder das schaltwerk verbiegt sich selber, weil es nun stärker fixiert ist. in beiden fällen wird es viel teurer als ein neues schaltauge ...
u&d


----------



## EVO 1 (1. September 2006)

Das ist mein neues Spielzeug ein Wiphlash XT. 

Es Wiegt etwa 18,4 Kg.

Mist kriege die Bilder nicht kleingenug ???

Sind bei meinen Fotos zu Finden zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFreak (2. September 2006)

Ja, auch solche FREAK´s gibts - net nur blankpoliert......sind ja schließlich zum fahren da!   
War nach der 58km Runde des swe.pp Bike Marathon 2006 in Erfurt. Ist zwar nicht das übliche Einsatzgebiet, aber bei dem Wetter und Streckenzustand kam nur das FREAK in Frage! 










Und es funktioniert DOCH!!


----------



## rfgs (3. September 2006)

EVO saugeile karre!
wennst mal ein bißchen was erzählen willst zu deinem feuerstuhl,schau bitte mal im whip und whip ex thread vorbei.da sind garantiert noch andere ausser mir spitz drauf ein paar praxiserfahrungen zu hören äh lesen

roland


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. September 2006)

FFreak schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, auch solche FREAK´s gibts - net nur blankpoliert......sind ja schließlich zum fahren da!
> War nach der 58km Runde des swe.pp Bike Marathon 2006 in Erfurt. Ist zwar nicht das übliche Einsatzgebiet, aber bei dem Wetter und Streckenzustand kam nur das FREAK in Frage!


Ein sehr schönes BIke hast du. Wie gefällt dir der Stahldämpfer im BIke und wieviel KG bringt das gute Stück auf die Waage?


----------



## FFreak (5. September 2006)

Max2k schrieb:
			
		

> Ein sehr schönes BIke hast du. Wie gefällt dir der Stahldämpfer im BIke und wieviel KG bringt das gute Stück auf die Waage?



Moin!

Den Dämpfer geb ich net mehr her - funktioniert einwandfrei. Bergauf wie bergab! Ob kleine oder große Brocken - er hat bisher alles glatt gebügelt. 
Wiegen, nun ja also gute Kondi brauch man schon bergauf....wiegt 15,6kg - ohne Schlammpackung    Ist Rahmengröße "L", gekauft 12/2004.

MfG Stefan.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (5. September 2006)

Vielen Dank dir für die schnelle Info. Das wird ja wirklich eine schwierige Entscheidung: Entweder ein leichtes komplett luftiges Liteville-"Enduro" oder ein leicht gewichtsoptimiertes stahlgefedertes Freak . Also Stahldämpfer mit Pike und das ganze in L wäre meine Wahl. Ich würde damit aber gerne unter 15 kg kommen . Meinst du, das ist möglich. Ich denke dabei an Hope Pro 2 Nabe mit DT 5.1, Sram X.0 und Formula Oro. Beste Grüße


----------



## MB-Locke (6. September 2006)

mit leichten Parts ist ein Aufbau unter 15kg bestimmt möglich u. wenn der Einsatzbereich auch dementsprechend ist, auch bestimmt problemlos. Manche mögens so, manche so...

So und jetzt Schluß mit OT    Wir wollen weitere tolle Bilder von noch tolleren Fusions sehen!


----------



## olivier (6. September 2006)

MB-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollen weitere tolle Bilder von noch tolleren Fusions sehen!


 
Dann bring ich mal als update meine Strandschönheit. Bei meinem Beitrag auf der ersten Seite war der Gabelschaft noch nicht abgelängt und auch sonst war es noch nicht komplett.


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (6. September 2006)

Ich möchte mein Freak auch mal wieder hier einstellen. Hat einen neuen Sattel bekommen.


----------



## JoKo1988 (12. September 2006)

naja ich will mein whiplash auch keinen enthalten^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anturner (12. September 2006)

JoKo1988 schrieb:
			
		

> naja ich will mein whiplash auch keinen enthalten^^
> 
> 
> Hey -  die Farbe ist der Hammer wie heisst die denn?
> ...


----------



## anturner (12. September 2006)

Hier mein 13.95kg Freak


----------



## JoKo1988 (12. September 2006)

die farbe heist nach Fusion gelb-oliv glanz^^
finde die farbe richtig schick.
is net so die typische bike farbe, wie schwarz,weiss oder silber


----------



## sideshowbob (13. September 2006)

anturner schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein 13.95kg Freak



komplett gewogen?????
Rahmengröße?
Teileliste?

sieht nämlich bezahlbar aus *gg*


----------



## anturner (18. September 2006)

sideshowbob schrieb:


> komplett gewogen?????
> Rahmengröße?
> Teileliste?
> 
> sieht nämlich bezahlbar aus *gg*



Komplett gewogen M

Tune Naben - Competition Speichen - 5.1 Felgen - 2.4 Nobby Nic - 2,4 Big betty vorne
XO schaltwerk - X9 Shifters
Syntace superforce - EASTON EC 90 low riser
Fox Talas II RLC 2007
XT Kurbel- umwerfer - Kassette
Haessliche Fusion stuetze - SLR T1 Sattel
ORO K24 200/180 Scheiben
Crankbrother Mallet Pedale - die sind qualitativ nicht sehr zu empfehlen aber Funktion ist gut

Rahmen sehr leicht mit ca 3250 inkl Daempfer Float R

Mit Reifen- Schlaeuchen - Kurbel und Shifter liegen ca nochmals 500g abspecken ohne Funktionsverlust drin. Wers braucht..


----------



## Kanventsmann (19. September 2006)

anturner schrieb:


> K
> Fox Talas II RLC 2007



Das ist aber schon die 36'er, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anturner (20. September 2006)

Breagel schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon die 36'er, oder?



Ja klar die 36 mit Steckachse..


----------



## Trekbiker (21. September 2006)

Hier mal endlich n Pic von meinem Bike, hatte einfach viel zu tun und dir Rennen waren auch nicht wenig ;-)


----------



## koan (26. September 2006)

Ein paar aktuelle Bilder vom Fusion Whiplash am Semmering (A):


----------



## rfgs (26. September 2006)

koan,saugeile bilder!geiles rad!
is dir beim ersten drop die düse gegangen,oder nimmst du sowas schon zum frühstück mit?
die highspeed sprünge sind genau das was ich vor meiner haustür haben möchte.
wie schnell is mann denn da so?
lohnt es nach semmering zu fahren?
grüße


----------



## pisskopp (26. September 2006)

Goile Sache die Weitsrung Dinger...
Lecker


----------



## koan (26. September 2006)

rfgs schrieb:


> is dir beim ersten drop die düse gegangen,oder nimmst du sowas schon zum frühstück mit?



der ist nicht wirklich schwierig  liegt aber größtenteils daran, dass er nur 2.5m hoch ist, das Bild wirkt durch die weitwinkelperspektive nur um einiges besser. 



rfgs schrieb:


> wie schnell is mann denn da so? lohnt es nach semmering zu fahren?



also die weitsprünge dürften so etwa optimal um die 50km/h gehen, auf den bildern leider nur ca. 11-12m weit, optimal bis ca. 15m, darüber wirds happig...






den Bikepark Semmering gibts seit heuer und wird wohl in den nächsten jahren ausgebaut, momentan Freeride Strecke (siehe Bilder) und Downhillstrecke auf ca. 350Hm.

in einem eventuellem Roadtrip in Österreich unbedingt miteinbauen!


----------



## Diaz (27. September 2006)

geiler speed jump...erinnert mich an crappabel hits in whistler,das sind auch so vollgas teile sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
beim anfahren denkt man sich -******** viel zu schnell- und in der luft dann -ohh da wär noch was drin gewesen-


auf jedenfall lob an der fotografen


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. September 2006)

Freak 2005




WhiplashEX 2007


----------



## rfgs (28. September 2006)

dein freak bekommt ne 1+ und warum?weils dreckig is!


----------



## Anbipa (29. September 2006)

Hier ein 2007 Whiplash EX
Totem 2Step Air 
Kettenführung E13
Oro GM 
440 Hügi FR Naben 
und andere schöne Sache.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/297665/cat/2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (29. September 2006)

@ Anbipa,

scheenes Whip EX, mir bleibt die Spucke weg   !
Bist Du beide Versionen vom Whiplash (normal/EX) mal im Vergleich gefahren? Falls ja, kannst Du bitte was zu den sicherlich unterschiedlichen Fahreigenschaften sagen - wäre für mich ganz interessant wegen Kaufentscheidung!

Grüsse
NoStyle


----------



## raschaa (30. September 2006)

Mein neues Bike.....Totem 2-Step ist der Hammer!!


----------



## raschaa (30. September 2006)

Mein neues Bike.....Totem 2-Step ist der Hammer!!


----------



## rfgs (1. Oktober 2006)

willkommen im klub!sehr schön.die totem sieht im whip erstaunlicherweise gar nicht sooo wuchtig aus.viel spaß beim heizen


----------



## Wern (4. Oktober 2006)

ich glaub ich seh mein Traumbike.  
Was wiegt der Spass und was kostets?


----------



## raschaa (4. Oktober 2006)

so wie es auf dem bild dasteht 17,4 kg auf der Tune digi waage, allerdings mußten die bettys nem satz highroller weichen wegen besserem grip in kurven. der preis ist nicht realistisch nachvollziehbar weil ich ursprünglich mit boxxer ride bestellt hatte aber nach langer wartezeit sich rausstellte daß diese nicht mehr erhältlich ist und ich ein sehr günstiges upgrade angebot auf die totem bekommen habe. schätze der listenpreis mit totem wird sich wohl um 4200,- bewegen.


----------



## Diaz (4. Oktober 2006)

und wie ist die totem im whip?
ansprechverhalten bei abgesnektem federweg?
viel spass und ride on


----------



## raschaa (4. Oktober 2006)

guckste
Rock Shox Totem Review


----------



## Anbipa (4. Oktober 2006)

*Hier ein 2007 Whiplash EX*
Totem 2Step Air 
Kettenführung E13
Oro GM 
440 Hügi FR Naben 
und andere schöne Sachen​





[/url][/IMG][/CENTER]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diaz (5. Oktober 2006)

ich hab auch an schwarz mit orange gedacht. ist das serie 07 oder costum farbe? Ist es das orange vom ex 06 oder etwas heller?
Kampfgewicht so wie´s steht ?
Kettenführung gut? Wie wird die montiert? Auch an normalem 07 Whip möglich? Umwerferprobleme? Körbchengrösse...ähhh falsches Forum


----------



## raschaa (5. Oktober 2006)

Hey AnBiPa,

wie habt ihr das Problem mit der 200er scheibe der Oro und der 8" postmount aufnahme gelöst. Bei mir gucke die Beläge 1,5mm über die scheibe raus?


----------



## Kriz (5. Oktober 2006)

Gibt's schon Fotos vom 2007er Whippi in anthrazit/moosgrau anthrazit? Irgendwie schaffen's die Fusion Leute nicht, Fotos auf die WebPage zu stellen. Das ist ärgerlich. Jetzt weiss ich nicht, wie die Farbe mit der schwarzen Totem zusammenpasst.


----------



## El-Ollinero (5. Oktober 2006)

Das wird sich so schnell nicht lösen lassen.
8" sind ja 20,32cm und für diese Scheiben ist die Aufnahme ausgelegt.
Das hat mir so auch der nette Herr von Sram gesagt.
Die ORO Scheiben sind etwas zu klein.
Alternative die neuen Scheiben von Formula mit 220er Durchmesser und Adapter.


----------



## raschaa (5. Oktober 2006)

Ja, schon von gehört, nur haben die auch nen 8"pm adapter? und wo gibts die.


----------



## ibislover (5. Oktober 2006)

El-Ollinero schrieb:


> Das wird sich so schnell nicht lösen lassen.
> 8" sind ja 20,32cm und für diese Scheiben ist die Aufnahme ausgelegt.
> Das hat mir so auch der nette Herr von Sram gesagt.
> Die ORO Scheiben sind etwas zu klein.
> Alternative die neuen Scheiben von Formula mit 220er Durchmesser und Adapter.


3,2mm im durchmesser sind 1,6mm beim radius. das dürfte nicht wirklich was ausmachen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knurrhahn (5. Oktober 2006)

Diaz schrieb:


> ich hab auch an schwarz mit orange gedacht. ist das serie 07 oder costum farbe? Ist es das orange vom ex 06 oder etwas heller?
> Kampfgewicht so wie´s steht ?
> Kettenführung gut? Wie wird die montiert? Auch an normalem 07 Whip möglich? Umwerferprobleme? Körbchengrösse...ähhh falsches Forum



Es gibt kein Serienmodell des EX 06. Das was ich habe, ist ein EX07 in den 06er Farben.


----------



## raschaa (5. Oktober 2006)

ibislover schrieb:


> 3,2mm im durchmesser sind 1,6mm beim radius. das dürfte nicht wirklich was ausmachen!?



   wie, nicht wirklich was ausmachen? logisch macht das was aus...es gucken die beläge 1.6mm über den scheiben aussenrand raus, demgemäß entwickelt sie nicht die volle bremsleistung, kerbt die beläge ein bis der rest der oben stehen bleibt jeweils links und rechts am bremsbelag die halbe bremsscheibenstärke beträgt und die sich dann berühren und die bremszange daran hindern die bremsscheibe korrekt "in die zange zu nehmen"........

also, ich weiss ja nicht wie du dir das vorstellst aber MIR macht das was aus wenn meine bremse irgendwann unangekündigt einfach nicht bremst.


----------



## ibislover (5. Oktober 2006)

raschaa schrieb:


> wie, nicht wirklich was ausmachen? logisch macht das was aus...es gucken die beläge 1.6mm über den scheiben aussenrand raus, demgemäß entwickelt sie nicht die volle bremsleistung, kerbt die beläge ein bis der rest der oben stehen bleibt jeweils links und rechts am bremsbelag die halbe bremsscheibenstärke beträgt und die sich dann berühren und die bremszange daran hindern die bremsscheibe korrekt "in die zange zu nehmen"........
> 
> also, ich weiss ja nicht wie du dir das vorstellst aber MIR macht das was aus wenn meine bremse irgendwann unangekündigt einfach nicht bremst.


LOL! also ich will ja nicht sagen dass du darüber mal vorher nachdenken hättest sollen... 

also an meiner oro sind die 1,6mm locker drin. die beläge sitzen ja sonst aich nicht spitzaufknopf am rand der scheibe!   

und wenn es bei dir anders sein sollte, oder du dir zuviel sorgen machst, müssten unterlegscheiben auch funktionieren, oder nicht?


----------



## Pitbulltrader (6. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, Hier ist mein  Freak 2006
Rock Shox Lyric U-Turn
Magura Louise 07 203/185
DT340 mit DT 5.1 und Nobbi Nic 2.25
Schaltwerk X.O mit XO Drehg.
Rest XT, Ritchy usw.
Ritchy SC Vorbau 90mm war zur Zeit nicht lieferbar,
weswegen ich den Schaft noch nicht gekürtzt habe. 
Gr.S
Ohne Pedale 13,7 Kg


----------



## raschaa (6. Oktober 2006)

ibislover schrieb:


> LOL! also ich will ja nicht sagen dass du darüber mal vorher nachdenken hättest sollen...
> 
> also an meiner oro sind die 1,6mm locker drin. die beläge sitzen ja sonst aich nicht spitzaufknopf am rand der scheibe!
> 
> und wenn es bei dir anders sein sollte, oder du dir zuviel sorgen machst, müssten unterlegscheiben auch funktionieren, oder nicht?



hmmm, irgendwie haben wir hier ein missverständnis am start. meine beläge stehen aussen 1,6mm über den max. durchmesser der scheibe raus. unterlegscheiben helfen nur dann wenn sie zuweit innen stehen, ich müsste theoretisch von der PM aufnahme 1,6mm wegfräsen (was ich natürlich nicht tun werde). wenn die beläge aussen nicht abgebremst werden, berühren die sich irgendwann mal an dieser stelle wo sie kein kontakt zur scheibe haben weil ja dort kein verschleiss stattfindet. 

desweiteren, warum sollte ich mir darüber gedanken machen, daß ein hersteller mir ein fahrrad aufgebaut liefert bei dem eine technische "feiinheit" übersehen wurde. bei einem bike für 4k erwarte ich, daß der HERSTELLER sich gedanken macht, welche komponenten er kombiniert und ob diese auch harmonieren. beim anruf auf der fusion hotline waren sie auch sehr dankbar für den hinweis, da sie es wohl selber noch nicht gemerkt hatten. übrigens gibt es auch 203er scheiben von formula, halt nur als zubehör und nicht im gesamt paket.

nichts für ungut
ra


----------



## godshavedaqueen (8. Oktober 2006)

ne lyrik und dei dünnen nn? geht das gut? warum kein 2.4er nn?


----------



## Commo07 (9. Oktober 2006)

@Pittbulltrader:

Du hast einen S rahmen? Wie groß bist du?

Gruß
Commo


----------



## oldrizzo (11. Oktober 2006)

kleines update:

thomson elite 
fox dhx 5.0 air

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/302079


----------



## zoomi (11. Oktober 2006)

@rizzo

Sehr hübsch - die Fotolocation kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor   Hast du den 216/63 oder den 222/68 montiert und wie hast du´s mit dem Umwerfer gelöst ?

Nachbarschaftliche Grüsse

Zoomi


----------



## oldrizzo (11. Oktober 2006)

griess ditsch...

das müsste der 222/68 sein.... ja doch... und mit dem umwerfer habe ich gar nichts lösen müssen... sollte ich? muss noch ein bisschen das setup des dämpfers optimieren, aber vorsichtig. erstmal einlesen...

aber die sache (was auch immer) mit dem umwerfer interessiert mich doch. habe ich was übersehen? funzt eigentlich alles!

um aufklärung bittet

rizzo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomi (12. Oktober 2006)

DHX Air - bei mir schlägt der Umwerfer am Dämpfer an wenn ich auf das kleine Blatt schalten will - also Schaltprobleme. 

gruss

Zoomi


----------



## oldrizzo (12. Oktober 2006)

wow... ich habe gerade mal nachgesehen. bei mir auch. ich kann zwar schalten, aber der dämpfer hat an besagter stelle jetzt auch ne macke...

naja, dann werde ich doch gleich mal bei der fachwerkstatt die den dämpfer eingebaut haben nachhaken, was man da tun kann....

danke @ zoomi


----------



## Kanventsmann (13. Oktober 2006)

Pitbulltrader schrieb:


> Hallo, Hier ist mein  Freak 2006
> Rock Shox Lyric U-Turn
> Magura Louise 07 203/185
> DT340 mit DT 5.1 und Nobbi Nic 2.25
> ...



Schönes Bike!
Kannst du bitte mal eine Aufstellung aller Komponenten (wenn möglich mit Gewicht) machen. Ich will mir eventuell auch ein Freak zulegen aber ich dachte mit der Lyrik wären auch noch unter 13Kg drinne. OK, du hast die Uturn, die ist am schwersten. Mir würde die 2Step reichen.
Danke schon mal.

Gruss
B.


----------



## fivepole (13. Oktober 2006)

Mann, mein Freak wiegt ohne Pedale, ohne Reifen, ohne Lenker und ohne Kurbel 10,34 kg. Unfassbar. Ich bin so froh darüber.

Was ich damit sagen will: Leute, Gewichtsangaben ohne Pedale sind irgendwie völlig sinnlos. Und ja, ich weiß, manche Leute schreiben Pedalen.

Cheerio ...


----------



## Pitbulltrader (15. Oktober 2006)

godshavedaqueen schrieb:


> ne lyrik und dei dünnen nn? geht das gut? warum kein 2.4er nn?




weil ich für den bikepark einen satz sun single track mit big betty vorne und fat albert hinten nutze   

fürs cc usw. reicht mir der 2,25 völlig


----------



## Pitbulltrader (15. Oktober 2006)

Commo07 schrieb:


> @Pittbulltrader:
> 
> Du hast einen S rahmen? Wie groß bist du?
> 
> ...



172cm mit 80er schrittl.
für cc usw. benutze ich aber eine gerade sattelstütze weil ich mit der geköpften stütze zu weit hinten sitze.

gruß
norbert


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
hier mein neues Raid von S-Tec. Finde die Farbkombi echt klasse, sieht man nicht alle Tage und das Grau beim Fusion Schriftzug ist fast das gleiche wie bei der Fox-Gabel (ist aber sicherlich nicht jedermanns Sache). 
Wiegt ohne Pedals 12,6 kg. Specs: Fox Talas RL Gabel, Fox Float R Dämpfer, Magura Louise FR 180/160, X.O. Grip Shift, X.O. Schaltwerk, Mavic Crossmax Enduro UST, Nobby Nic UST 2.25, Syntace Lenker und Vorbau, Ritchey Comp Stütze (bin auf der Suche nach der Syntace P6 in Alu, gibt´s aber leider nur als OEM, ich hoffe, in EBay mal eine zu finden), Selle Signo Sattel. Fahr-Bericht kann ich leider noch keinen abgeben, da wg. Folgen einer Achillessehnen-OP noch immer kein Biken möglich.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. Oktober 2006)

FreeFlowFusion schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier mein neues Raid von S-Tec. Finde die Farbkombi echt klasse, sieht man nicht alle Tage und das Grau beim Fusion Schriftzug ist fast das gleiche wie bei der Fox-Gabel (ist aber sicherlich nicht jedermanns Sache).
> Wiegt ohne Pedals 12,6 kg. Specs: Fox Talas RL Gabel, Fox Float R Dämpfer, Magura Louise FR 180/160, X.O. Grip Shift, X.O. Schaltwerk, Mavic Crossmax Enduro UST, Nobby Nic UST 2.25, Syntace Lenker und Vorbau, Ritchey Comp Stütze (bin auf der Suche nach der Syntace P6 in Alu, gibt´s aber leider nur als OEM, ich hoffe, in EBay mal eine zu finden), Selle Signo Sattel. Fahr-Bericht kann ich leider noch keinen abgeben, da wg. Folgen einer Achillessehnen-OP noch immer kein Biken möglich.


das  raid gefällt mir optisch sehr gut. nur wie wäre eine thomson elite anstatt der p6 stütze . halt mal die augen bei den französischen ebayern offen .


----------



## anturner (23. Oktober 2006)

fivepole schrieb:


> Mann, mein Freak wiegt ohne Pedale, ohne Reifen, ohne Lenker und ohne Kurbel 10,34 kg. Unfassbar. Ich bin so froh darüber.
> 
> Was ich damit sagen will: Leute, Gewichtsangaben ohne Pedale sind irgendwie völlig sinnlos. Und ja, ich weiß, manche Leute schreiben Pedalen.
> 
> Cheerio ...



Am Samstag habe ich mein Freak auf Diaet gesetzt:

Es war mit Big Bettys 14.46 kg

neu
XO Trigger
XTR 07 Kurbel
NN 2.4 mit Extra light Schlaeuchen
Easton EA 70 Zero Stuetze
Eggbeater

nun ist das Baby 13.36kg schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (24. Oktober 2006)

Mach doch noch Rennradreifen dran, dann wirds noch leichter


----------



## gerbine1 (24. Oktober 2006)

FreeFlowFusion schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier mein neues Raid von S-Tec.



Nur so am Rande

Ich hoffe du hast keine Pobs. mit dieser Firma. Hatten mir bei Neukauf eines Bikes ein def. Bike geschickt und dann noch die Frechheit mir dafür bei der Rückerstattung des Kaufpreise nicht alles zurückzubezahlen. 3 Monate Stress mit dieser Firma. 
Hab noch nicht entschieden ob ich klagen soll oder nicht


----------



## Whiplash 87 (24. Oktober 2006)

Möchte mal mein Schätzchen posten.

Habe aber jetzt noch ne Carbon Kettenführung und ne Rennradkasette dran gemacht. Wiegt 17,8-18,2 kilo kommt drauf an ob ich trocken oder Nass Laufradsatz drin habe.





Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## gerbine1 (25. Oktober 2006)

Sehr fesches Teil Simon


----------



## olivier (25. Oktober 2006)

Whiplash 87, wie kommst du mit dem Sattel klar? 
Ich hatte den (SLR XP?!) nicht im Gelände im Einsatz aber schon probiert. Ich habe mir überlegt, dass der seitlich ziemlich unbequem ist, wenn man steht und das Bike etwas mit den Beinen rumdrücken will. Ich suche drum grad einen neuen Sattel der nicht zu schwer sein soll für Trail und Touren.


----------



## rfgs (25. Oktober 2006)

whip 87,ansehnliches gerät!
bist du hauptberuflich verpackungskünstler?is n spaß,weil du deinen Hb so sorgfältig mit schläuchen eingepackt hast.

roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (25. Oktober 2006)

Hi, also ich nutze das Bike im Dh und deswegen ist es so gut eingepackt (mein Bike klappert auch kein bissl oder so). Der Sattel ist echt gut den hatte mein Bruder noch an seinem cc Bike und es ist eigentlich egal was man da für nen Rennradteil dran macht weil er nur 3 Funktionen haben muss. 
1. Billig sein
2. nit sofort kaputt gehen 
3. schön leicht sein

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Riding Cat (25. Oktober 2006)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> Hi, also ich nutze das Bike im Dh und deswegen ist es so gut eingepackt (mein Bike klappert auch kein bissl oder so). Der Sattel ist echt gut den hatte mein Bruder noch an seinem cc Bike und es ist eigentlich egal was man da für nen Rennradteil dran macht weil er nur 3 Funktionen haben muss.
> 1. Billig sein
> 2. nit sofort kaputt gehen
> 3. schön leicht sein
> ...



Und 4. nicht gleich den Arsch kaputt machen, falls man mal unkontrolliert auf ihm landet!!!

Hast du noch vergessen


----------



## Tub123 (26. Oktober 2006)

Ab letzter Woche gehöre ich auch zur Gemeinde ... 





Floyd aus 2005, 12,1 Kg (mit Pedale)  

Habe gestern damit Schmidt´s  Katze überholt 

Grüße Tub


----------



## Sinja (26. Oktober 2006)

Was ist das denn für eine hübsche Farbe?

Sieht nach einem Weiß mit metallic Effekt aus


----------



## InSanE888 (26. Oktober 2006)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> Möchte mal mein Schätzchen posten.
> 
> Habe aber jetzt noch ne Carbon Kettenführung und ne Rennradkasette dran gemacht. Wiegt 17,8-18,2 kilo kommt drauf an ob ich trocken oder Nass Laufradsatz drin habe.
> 
> ...



  Sehr Geil!!!


----------



## Tub123 (26. Oktober 2006)

Sinja schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine hübsche Farbe?
> 
> Sieht nach einem Weiß mit metallic Effekt aus



Es ist eher ein mausgrau ... bei Licht glitzert es ein wenig ...


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (27. Oktober 2006)

Tub123 schrieb:


> Ab letzter Woche gehöre ich auch zur Gemeinde ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Tub, 

kannst du mal die Ausstattung posten, 12,1 kg incl. Pedals, da werde ich richtig nedisch mit meinen 13,2 kg (siehe Bild etwas weiter oben im thread)  

grüsse aus dem saarland
3F (Free Flow Fusion)


----------



## dooley242 (27. Oktober 2006)

FreeFlowFusion schrieb:


> Hi Tub,
> 
> kannst du mal die Ausstattung posten, 12,1 kg incl. Pedals, da werde ich richtig nedisch mit meinen 13,2 kg (siehe Bild etwas weiter oben im thread)
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal, Tub´s Floydrahmen dürfte schon leichter sein als Dein Raidrahmen.


----------



## Tub123 (28. Oktober 2006)

FreeFlowFusion schrieb:


> Hi Tub,
> 
> kannst du mal die Ausstattung posten, 12,1 kg incl. Pedals, da werde ich richtig nedisch mit meinen 13,2 kg (siehe Bild etwas weiter oben im thread)
> 
> ...



Rahmengröße L
Fox F100RL
SSD 225
Mag Louise
LR D2s XC mit XT Nabe (ist wohl ein Fusionprodukt, sagt mir leider nichts)
Conti Explorer 2.1
Truevativ Stylo
Selle Flite
Sram x9
Thomson Elite 
Richey WCS Vorbau und Lenker
Candy SL

So, ich glaube, dass ich alles habe ... 

Gemessen habe ich mit einer digitalen Waage aus dem Anglergeschäft, gibt´s da für 29,95 , man kann Fische bis 40 Kg dranhängen  

Grüße Tub


----------



## Johnnybike (28. Oktober 2006)

Tub123 schrieb:


> LR D2s XC mit XT Nabe (ist wohl ein Fusionprodukt, sagt mir leider nichts)
> 
> Grüße Tub



Die Felgen sind von Sun, dem wahrscheinlich zweitgrössten Hersteller nach Mavic. Qualität ist etwa gleich, Preise etwas günstiger.
Johnny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeFlowFusion (29. Oktober 2006)

Hi Tub, 
o.k. Grossteil wird wohl Rahmen (Floyd anstatt Raid) und Pedale ausmachen. 
Vielen Dank mit dem Tip bzgl. Waage, gute Idee fÃ¼r 29,95 â¬.

GrÃ¼sse
3 F (FreeFlowFusion) 

Verkaufe mein Steppenwolf Tycoon SL  (http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=28096&sort=1&cat=all&page=1)


----------



## ac-aachen (29. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, 

ich wollte mal nach fragen ob es sinnvoll ist, das Freak mit einer Marzocchi All Mauntain 2 zu fahren? (Federweg 150 mm) 
Wo liegen falls die Nachteile dieser Gabel?
Oder ist es ratsam eine Gabel mit steckachse zu verbauen?

Ich danke im vorraus für Antworten


----------



## pisskopp (30. Oktober 2006)

150 mm sind top fürs Freak. Ob Steckachse oder nicht ist Geschmacksache.
Nimm die neue in Light mit 160mm, die ist travelbar.
Gruss


----------



## gerbine1 (30. Oktober 2006)

Sollte meiner Meinung nach kein Problem sein. Aber wie pisskopp vorhin schon schrieb würde ich auch die MZ AM light mit 160mmFW voschlagen.


----------



## ac-aachen (30. Oktober 2006)

Danke für die Antworten!!

Also macht es von der Steifigkeit keinen Unterschied,ob Steckachse oder nicht.

Wie sieht es von den Fahreigenschaften aus? Gibt es da Unterschiede?

MfG


----------



## pisskopp (31. Oktober 2006)

stechachse = steifer , verlangt mehr Druck beim lenken


----------



## ac-aachen (31. Oktober 2006)

was ist zu empfeheln?


----------



## gerbine1 (31. Oktober 2006)

ac-aachen schrieb:


> was ist zu empfeheln?


Wennst noch keine Gabel gekauft hast dann sind eig. alle top.
d.h Fox 36, MZ Z1 Light oder Allmountain Light (je nach Einsatz) oder RS Lyric (kenn ich pers. noch nicht). 
Entscheidung liegt bei Einsatzbedarf. Die MZ AM-light ist eher für Touren gedacht. Die Anderen sind mehr Enduro/Freeride wobei die Lyric, wie gesagt kenn ich nicht, schätze ich aber als top Touren/Endurogabel ein. 
Steckachse brauchst eher wennst harte DH fährst (steifer und spurtreuer). Wennst aufs Gewicht achten möchtest dann mit Schnellspanner.
am besten selber testen  (Freunde, Kollegen, Bikeshop, Verleih usw.)


----------



## ac-aachen (31. Oktober 2006)

Danke für die Antworten, ist gennau das was ich wissen wollte

Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MöchtegernFreak (1. November 2006)

grüß gott zusammen, werde mir anfang 07 warscheinlich n whiplash holen.
bin bis jetzt n kona stinky04 gefahren und da meine drops immer höher werden, bzw ich immer extremer unterwegs bin will ich mir n neues bike zulegen des meinen anforderungen entspricht, also meine drops sind jetzt so 3m + .  ich würde halt gerne n bike kaufen von dem ich lange etwas habe sprich genug reserven habe und nach dem was mir so im kopf rumgeht würde ichs gernemit ner 888 fahren.jetzt meine frage was würdet ihr mir empfehlen, des normale whiplash oder das whiplash extreme?

vielen dank scho im vorraus

gruß

patrick


----------



## C.Hill (1. November 2006)

Tag,

wollte hier Meins auch mal zur Schau stellen. Hab es jetzt schon seit einem halben Jahr und endlich geschafft es abzulichten:





Ach übrigens es fährt sich klasse!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. November 2006)

es ist eine schande, dass du uns schon ein halbes jahr lang dieses schmuckstück verheimlicht hast


----------



## pisskopp (2. November 2006)

Wie schafft ihr es nur, dass eure Hobel immer so sauber sind????
Krass, nicht einmal sichtbare Lackschäden?
Nicht mal die Kurbel ist abgescheuert...

Gratuliere


----------



## olivier (2. November 2006)

Mein Bike hat Schrammen und Wunden.

Ein Bike ohne Kratzer und Beulen ist nicht artgerecht gehalten!  

Auf den Fotos sieht man wahrscheinlich oft die Kratzer einfach nicht (hoff ich doch).


----------



## Johnnybike (2. November 2006)

MöchtegernFreak schrieb:


> grüß gott zusammen, werde mir anfang 07 warscheinlich n whiplash holen.
> bin bis jetzt n kona stinky04 gefahren und da meine drops immer höher werden, bzw ich immer extremer unterwegs bin will ich mir n neues bike zulegen des meinen anforderungen entspricht, also meine drops sind jetzt so 3m + .  ich würde halt gerne n bike kaufen von dem ich lange etwas habe sprich genug reserven habe und nach dem was mir so im kopf rumgeht würde ichs gernemit ner 888 fahren.jetzt meine frage was würdet ihr mir empfehlen, des normale whiplash oder das whiplash extreme?
> 
> vielen dank scho im vorraus
> ...



Hallo
Ich würde die Frage im "Whiplash und Whiplash Extreme" Thread stellen. Und übrigens: Ganz klar Extreme.

Johnny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C.Hill (2. November 2006)

hab auch erst 750km runter. und das vorwoegend auf touren / trails.
stehe eher auf die geschichten mit flow


----------



## ac-aachen (4. November 2006)

Hallo Freunde des Fusions,

habe noch eine Frage betreff Federgabel:

Es wurde mir bein Händler zum Fusion Freak eine Marzocchi 66 Ligth (Steckachse) mit 160mm empfohlen. Jetzt wollte ich mal eure Meinung zu dieser Empfehlung hören, inklusive Funktion, Vor-Nachteile dieser Federgabel.

Ich danke im Voraus


----------



## pisskopp (4. November 2006)

nehmen und feddig


----------



## Pitbulltrader (4. November 2006)

ac-aachen schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des Fusions,
> 
> habe noch eine Frage betreff Federgabel:
> 
> ...



Hallo,dieser Fred  heißt "zeigt her eure Fusions"und nicht, besser 5mal fragen als 5Stunden Gabeln und preise und Gewichte usw.im I-Net vergleichen


----------



## pisskopp (4. November 2006)

Firsch gepflegt, direkt mit dem Putzset von Fusion...
Nein, bitte fragt mich nicht nach dem Kettenöl.
Danke @ Fusion...







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## rfgs (4. November 2006)

pisskopp ich kann dir nicht ganz folgen,
AUßER du meinst die; ne andersherum
ich hab den fehler im bild gefunden!
man muß einfach geradlinig sagen was man so denkt.
sch****
ich hoff du schläfst noch gut heut nacht
wenn ich falsch liege und einer optischen täuschung aufgeseßen bin,dann wars wohl ein geiler tag im dreck!
roland


----------



## Pitbulltrader (4. November 2006)

@Pisskopp     Die Karre kannst du auch ohne Schloss am Bahnhof abstellen.Der Hammer ist der "Lackschutz"aus Klebeband :kotz:  :kotz:


----------



## pisskopp (5. November 2006)

Ha ha ha haha....,

@Pitbulraider...Wenigstens benutze ich mein Bock ..


----------



## rfgs (5. November 2006)

ich finds geil.nicht viel drum geben wies rad aussieht sondern heizen!!
meine karre sieht übrigens auch so aus und hat leider eine pflegeintensive kettenschaltung.

grüße


----------



## El Papa (5. November 2006)

Yoo, so muss ein Rad aussehen, dann klappt's auch mit der Nachbarin!  Artgerechte Haltung für ein Freak.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (5. November 2006)

ja aber nur wenn sie nen putzfimmel hat,oder schlammringerin ist!!


----------



## ac-aachen (5. November 2006)

Pitbulltrader schrieb:


> Hallo,dieser Fred  heißt "zeigt her eure Fusions"und nicht, besser 5mal fragen als 5Stunden Gabeln und preise und Gewichte usw.im I-Net vergleichen




Hallo, 

leg mal was Sozialkompetenz an den Tag, falls dir das Wörtchen was sagt!!!

Mehr ist zu dieser Aussage nichts sagen.


----------



## ac-aachen (5. November 2006)

Ich Danke diejenigen, die bereit waren Qualifizierte Aussagen beizutragen!!!


----------



## hankpank (5. November 2006)

so. hier mal n kleines update mit 66sl und oros. leider is das foto nich das schönste.... entgegen dem aufkommenden trend hab ichs mal geputzt. war voller hundekot :kotz: 







Rahmen: Fusion Whiplash
Dämpfer: Fox Vanilla RC PPD
Gabel: Marzocchi 66SL '06
Felgen: Mavic XM321
Speichen: DT-Champion 
Naben: DT Swiss Hügi FR
Reifen: Schwalbe Big Betty
Schläuche: Schwalbe Standard
Bremsen: Formula Oro K24 (200/200)
Steuersatz: Acros 1.5" --> 1 1/8"
Vorbau: Amoeba
Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller
Griffe: ODI LockOn
Innenlager: Shimano XT
Kurbeln: Shimano XT
Blätter: Shimano XT
Pedale: NC-17 Magnesium
Sattelstütze: Kore
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Titanium
Schaltwerk: Sram 9.0SL (2000)
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore LX E-type
Schalthebel: Sram x-9 Trigger
Kassette: Shimano DeoreXT 
Kette: SRAM

15,95kg mit Dreck


----------



## rfgs (5. November 2006)

sauber, in zweifacher hinsicht!
mich würde mal interessieren wie viele schwarze whips rumgurken!
da fällt mir gerade ein,daß man bei rocky für schwarzen lack ordentlich aufpreis zahlen muß.

gruß


----------



## pisskopp (5. November 2006)

Geil die braunen Schuhe !!


----------



## ac-aachen (5. November 2006)

Geiles Bike!!!!

Meins kommt in kürze, dann seht ihr es...... was fehlt ist die Gabel


----------



## hankpank (5. November 2006)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Geil die braunen Schuhe !!



die gehören meinem mitbewohner


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (5. November 2006)

hat das teil in komplett schwarz damals eigentich aufpreis gekostet? denn in letzter zeit gab es doch nur diese zweifarbigen lackierungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (6. November 2006)

ac-aachen
mach mal hinne du verpasst sonst zu viel!


----------



## spaceschleim (12. November 2006)

ins wohnzimmer darfs ja immer... die tage gabs neue laufräder und jezz darfs auchmal ins internet... et kleene  






nächste woche kriegtet noch ne drs drangeschraubt...


----------



## Grüne Fee (12. November 2006)

Nett...


----------



## InSanE888 (12. November 2006)

spaceschleim schrieb:


> ins wohnzimmer darfs ja immer... die tage gabs neue laufräder und jezz darfs auchmal ins internet... et kleene
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!!!Geilste Whiplash ever 

...die Bilder Combo im Hintergrund gefällt mir übrigens auch sehr gut


----------



## ronnyleknuz (12. November 2006)

will endlich mal mein whiplash zeigen


----------



## gigi (12. November 2006)

seit heute morgen meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris82 (12. November 2006)

Sher geiles Bike Spaceschleim

fehlenen nur noch diese Parts

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...bau-Lenker-Griffe-White-Collection::6533.html

und die passenden Felgen von Spank.

weisse Kurbel wäre dann auch sehr geil


----------



## pisskopp (12. November 2006)

seeehr geiles weisses Wippi..
Ist der Vorbau net etwas hoch?h


----------



## rfgs (13. November 2006)

sau g... outer space!
ein treffen aller whips und exs nächstes jahr is glaub ich mal schwer auf der programmliste!


----------



## rfgs (13. November 2006)

gigi,deine karre is auch äußerst delikat!
ist das zitronen gelb?


----------



## gerbine1 (13. November 2006)

Ein sehr feines Wip spaceschleim. Der weisse Lenker und die Pedale finde ich pers. schon etwas zuviel aber is halt Geschmackssache. 
Perfekt fände ich noch wenn du versuchen würdest das rot von der Marzoccci  auch auf den Rahmen zu bekommen, zb. der Fusion Schriftzug oder die Schwinge ... nur so als Tipp 

@gigi Könntes noch ein paar qualitativ besser Fotos hier reinstellen? Sieht sehr fein aus aber ihm detail net so gut zu erkennen.


----------



## gigi (13. November 2006)

ist schwefelgelb, werde heute abend detail pics machen und eine teileliste


----------



## gigi (13. November 2006)

das sind mal die detail bilder
Teileliste:
Rahmen - bekannt
Gabel - Fox Tallas RL
LRS - Mavic D321
Schaltung - Shimano 105 mit Sram Attack
Kurbel - Truvativ Holzfeller mit Howitzer Innenlager und Boxguide
Bremse - Hayes Hfx 9


----------



## spaceschleim (14. November 2006)

hab den/die (?www-wer-weiss-das-de) drs dran 

freu!!  


noch zu dem weisse felgen, weisse kurbel, weisse weissnichwas-topic:

weiss iss leider halt nich gleich weiss.... auf dem neun pic sieht man auch dass die pedale nich wirklich zum rahmen passen... wollt mal uU noch rote probiern ... bisl weiss ok... aber alles weiss sieht ******** aus... hab die spank felgen auch extra nich in weiss genommen... naja dasmit dem grünwürd wohl auch nich wirklich toll passn. ... n roter supercharger (der e13 bashguard) waere vielleicht ne idee... 

@gerbine1: mit dem rot aufm rahmen muss ich dir zustimmen... das ****t mich auch nochn wenig  ... hab schon aufkleber getestet. sah aber irgendwie dumm aus... vorschläge? 

@pisskopp: nochn treffer... oder sollte ich sagn versenkt  ... uU irgendwannmal nach nem vorbau mitn paar grad ausschau haltn...oder gibbtet vielleicht dickere spacer für 1 1/8?... find bei 1.5ern sehen die spacer besser aus...nja... und die gabel gehoert nochn stueck abgesägt... jaja...


----------



## Johnnybike (14. November 2006)

spaceschleim schrieb:


> @pisskopp: nochn treffer... oder sollte ich sagn versenkt ;) ... uU irgendwannmal nach nem vorbau mitn paar grad ausschau haltn...oder gibbtet vielleicht dickere spacer für 1 1/8?... find bei 1.5ern sehen die spacer besser aus...nja... und die gabel gehoert nochn stueck abgesägt... jaja... :)[/QUOTE]
> 
> Es gibt von Syntace fette Spacer in 1.5 breite, aber für 1 1/8".
> 
> Johnny


----------



## spaceschleim (14. November 2006)

kewl!

werd ich mal schaun müssn....

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RFR888 (20. November 2006)

hier mal mein freak
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/290360/cat/13736


----------



## MB-Locke (21. November 2006)

@rfr888: sehr schickes Freak, gefällt mir... ist schön Ri FR getrimmt 

Bleibst du mit dem langen u. nicht ganz "sicher" angebrachten Schaltzug denn nirgends hängen? Wie bist du mit dem Conti Diesel zufrieden? Hast du den "alten" 05er Hinterbau oder schon den "neuen" mit Fachwerk?? Wie groß ist dann denn der Abstand zu den Kettenstreben, schließlich ists ja ein 2,5er. Ich hab da mitm Fat Albert (u. den Sun SOS-Felgen) schon genug Probleme... 

weiterhin viel Spaß damit u. pass' gut drauf auf


----------



## bikulus (21. November 2006)

Hallo
wollte jetzt eigentlich mein aktuelles Freak mal vorstellen, wer sagt mir, wie ich das Bild da direkt reinbring??
Danke
Bikulus


----------



## fx:flow (21. November 2006)

auf der Seite, auf der Du dir das Bildchen ansiehst und die User es kommentieren können, ist direkt unter dem Bild der "Forum-Code:", diesen kopierst Du hier in deinen Beitrag.


----------



## bikulus (22. November 2006)

so jetzt sollte es doch klappen




seit 2 Tagen mit neuer XT Kurbel und 22/36 Kettenblatt.
Folgendes soll noch geändert werden:
Sattel
Lenker Vorbau
und am liebsten eine Lyrik 2 step, mal schaun wie es sich noch entwickelt


----------



## EL DIABOLO (23. November 2006)

Das sind meine..........


----------



## bikulus (23. November 2006)

Hallo El Diablo
gratuliere zu deiner netten Fusion Familie. 
würd mich mal interessieren für welche Einsatzzwecke welches bike dient?
Schöne Grüße
Bikulus


----------



## EL DIABOLO (23. November 2006)

Servus, Danke schön 

Freak : CC
Whiplash : Bikepark
Hellfire : Dirt & Street


----------



## gerbine1 (24. November 2006)

Alter... ham ma a bissl zuviel Geld?  Ich kann mir ja nicht mal gescheit einen dieser Hobel leisten und du hast gleich drei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL DIABOLO (24. November 2006)

Ne zuviel Geld hab ich wirklich nicht, geh dafür auch jede freie Minute arbeiten damit ich mir das leisten kann, man muß halt auf andere Sachen verzichten


----------



## Johnnybike (24. November 2006)

EL DIABOLO schrieb:


> Ne zuviel Geld hab ich wirklich nicht, geh dafür auch jede freie Minute arbeiten damit ich mir das leisten kann, man muß halt auf andere Sachen verzichten



Genau. Immer schön Fahrrad und ÖV fahren, Bier für in Ausgang vorher im Supermarkt kaufen,... 

P.S. Ich muss mir auch bald ein brauchbares CC- und Touren-Bike zutun. Freak wäre ganz nett. Oder Giant Reign. Oder doch ein Liteville 301 mit Lyrik drin?

 

Johnny


----------



## bikulus (24. November 2006)

Liteville mit Pike schaut ja noch ganz gut aus, aber mit Lyrik das ist doch Vergewaltigung!
Dann nimm doch das Freak und baus dir schön leicht auf, gibt bestimmt ne tolle CC-Feile  
So long
Bikulus


----------



## Johnnybike (24. November 2006)

bikulus schrieb:


> Liteville mit Pike schaut ja noch ganz gut aus, aber mit Lyrik das ist doch Vergewaltigung!
> Dann nimm doch das Freak und baus dir schön leicht auf, gibt bestimmt ne tolle CC-Feile
> So long
> Bikulus



Das ist ja erst ein Plan. Kann noch bis nächsten Sommer dauern, bis da was draus wird. Aber Lyrik im Liteville geht schon. An der Eurobike waren am Syntacestand jeweils ein Liteville 301 mit Fox 36 Talas und Magura Wotan zu sehen. Das sah nicht mal übertrieben aus.

Johnny


----------



## EL DIABOLO (24. November 2006)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Genau. Immer schön Fahrrad und ÖV fahren, Bier für in Ausgang vorher im Supermarkt kaufen,...
> 
> P.S. Ich muss mir auch bald ein brauchbares CC- und Touren-Bike zutun. Freak wäre ganz nett. Oder Giant Reign. Oder doch ein Liteville 301 mit Lyrik drin?
> 
> ...



Ne ganz so schlimm ist es auch net, Auto usw. kann ich mir schon noch leisten..........


----------



## raschaa (25. November 2006)

Ok, jetzt wo es nicht mehr im Auslieferungszustand ist und schon ein paar Hm gesehen hat (bergab natürlich), dachte ich mir ich zeigs hier mal:






mehr bilder vom Whip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikulus (25. November 2006)

Hallo Rascha

gratuliere das sieht echt toll aus und die Totem macht sich super!!
Welches "Schutzblech" hast du denn da verbaut, bin nämlich auch noch auf der Suche nach einem passenden Teil

Bikulus


----------



## raschaa (25. November 2006)

self-made ausm alten vorderrad schutzblech.......


----------



## EL DIABOLO (25. November 2006)

raschaa schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt wo es nicht mehr im Auslieferungszustand ist und schon ein paar Hm gesehen hat (bergab natürlich), dachte ich mir ich zeigs hier mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht echt super nice aus..........


----------



## Johnnybike (26. November 2006)

@raschaa
Wie ist das so mit 225mm Scheibe? Schleift das stark? Ist die Bremskraft spürbar mehr? 

P.S. Nächste Woche sollte endlich meine Totem kommen...

Johnny


----------



## EL DIABOLO (26. November 2006)




----------



## raschaa (26. November 2006)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> @raschaa
> Wie ist das so mit 225mm Scheibe? Schleift das stark? Ist die Bremskraft spürbar mehr?
> 
> P.S. Nächste Woche sollte endlich meine Totem kommen...
> ...



nee, schleift überhaupt nit! dank der schwimmenden scheibe richtet sie sich von selbst aus. wenn sie ein schlag von der seite kriegt schleift sie leicht, ist aber nach 2,3 bremsungen wieder weg  

was die bremskraft betrifft...ich bin halt bekennender GustavM fan, mit der 225er scheibe würde ich sagen kommt die oro fast ran an die gustl. was die standfestigkeit betrifft, muss sie sich noch bewähren. hatte noch keine möglichkeit zu mehr als 300-400hm am stück.

adapter anpassen ist halt bisserl fummelig.......


----------



## Diaz (1. Dezember 2006)

@rascha
wieviel wiegt deine kiste so wie sie steht?


----------



## Anbipa (10. Dezember 2006)

Hier noch ein Bike aus meinem Laden

Ein Freak 2006


"


----------



## raschaa (10. Dezember 2006)

Diaz schrieb:


> @rascha
> wieviel wiegt deine kiste so wie sie steht?



17,8 kg


----------



## Diaz (12. Dezember 2006)

leichter wie gedacht.
bin bei meinem whip mit big betty bei 16,9kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (15. Dezember 2006)

Mein neues ,altes Rad :


----------



## Diaz (18. Dezember 2006)

bist du zahnputz fetischist oder warum liegen bei dir 11 zahnbürsten in der werkstatt?? ;-)


----------



## Ortanc (18. Dezember 2006)

@Diaz: da sind sogar 12 Stück????


----------



## Beach90 (18. Dezember 2006)

Ne ,kein Fetischist ,aber Ordnung muss sein , vor allem bei so nem bike


----------



## thomlau (24. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Biker!!
Gehöre jetzt endlich zum Kreis der FUSION FREAKS. Was ein geiles 
Fahrgefühl.Mein Votec steckt jetzt in der Kiste!!
Hoch lebe FUSION!!!


----------



## gerbine1 (28. Dezember 2006)

schönes bike thomlau, gewichtsmäßig schätze ich so bei 14,5 kg oder? 
Viel Spaß mit deinem Freak


----------



## thomlau (28. Dezember 2006)

Hey Gerbine,

Danke!Gewicht liegt -mit Personenwaage gewogen- bei genau 15,0 kg. Werde die Schwalbe Space gegen Big Betty tauschen. Das spart 340 Gramm ohne weh zu tun! Ich bin kein Leichtbau Freak!!! 
Wer Gewicht sparen will, sollte sich ein Raid kaufen oder noch mehr Geld in teure/leichte Teile stecken.Mein Freak ist Custommade by  thomlau!!!


----------



## racing_basti (28. Dezember 2006)

einmal die Marathonversion




und einmal die um paar Triathleten auf der Radstrecke zu ärgern


----------



## Florsky (4. Januar 2007)

Hier mein neues Schaetzlein, was puenktlich zu Weihnachten am 20.12.06 hereinschneite, damit in den Weihnachtsferien der Taunus samt Feldberg entjungfert werden konnte. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/326535/cat/500/ppuser/63153

Ein Lob an http://www.roysports.de/, die sich maechtig ins Zeuch gelegt haben, damit das Rad auch puenktlich kommt. Und danke an die Fusion-Leute. Das Rad ist ein Traum. Nur muss ich mir nun schwierigere Strecken suchen, da die alten Trails langweilig sind da das Rad von selber alles wechbuegelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB-Locke (4. Januar 2007)

Hi Florsky,

einmal Gratulation zu nem wirklich "netten" Bike u. das andere Mal zu ner guten Entscheidung 

Wo in LB wohnst du denn? Man könnte so langsam mal ein Fusion-Treffen bzw. - Ausfahrt für die in LB/WN machen, da kommen so einige Leute zusammen... 

Grüße u. stets heile Fahrt,

MB-Locke


----------



## Florsky (4. Januar 2007)

Hy MB-Locke!
Ich wohne direkt in LB. Ich fahre haeufiger Kernen, Korber Kopf und Solitude. Wuerde aber gerne weitere Strecken kennen lernen. Wo wohnst Du ?? 
Gruesse!


----------



## 0815p (4. Januar 2007)

super Bike, werd mirs in ca 6 wochen auch bestellen, selbe farbe,schaut irgendwie lustig aus. muss mich nur noch endscheiden welch gabel ich nehm, fox 36 oder rock s lyrik u- turn. Und  natürlich nen stahlfederdämpfer,  mir were am liebsten der fox van, muss mal sehen, ob er verbaut wird
tschau peter


----------



## thomlau (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo Peter,

ich hatte auch erst überlegt eine Rock Shox Domain 320 U-Turn zu verbauen.Da ich aber einen Narren an Marzzocchi gefressen habe,kam nur eine All Mountain 2 mit Steckachse (160mm Fdw. bei 551mm Einbauhöhe) oder eben die Z1 Light ETA(150 Fdw bei 538mm Einbauhöhe-aber robuster gebaut für Freeride) in Frage.Für was ich mich entschieden habe sieht man ja.Die Gabel ist ein Traum.Super Ansprechverhalten,geile Absenkung während des Fahrens und endlose Einstellparameter für Druck/Zugstufe,Progression und Dämpfung.Bei RockShox gehen nur 40mm Federwegverkürzung durch drehen!
Der Luftdämpfer funktioniert tadellos(superb).Mein Händler, mit dem ich Sonntags bike, hat den FOX FLOAT R schon seit 2 Jahren ohne Probleme in seinem Freak.Ich baue mir gerade eine Halterung für meinen Cyclo ALTI auf dem Vorbau.Am Lenker links wie rechts sieht echt besch.... aus!!!Ist halt ein Custommade Bike durch und durch!
Dann wünsche ich Dir schon mal viel Spaß mit Deinem Freak!!!
Gruß thomlau


----------



## zoomi (4. Januar 2007)

Sehr schöne Freaks - Gratulation  
Ich kann Thomlau nur beipflichten - der Float ist der wesentlich bessere Dämpfer, der Vanilla liegt nur noch als Ersatz rum.

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## barrett (13. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 
muss mich jetzt auch mal vorstellen, bzw. mein Freak.
Habe es euch viel zu lange vorbehalten: Ist mittlerweile etwa 5 Monate alt:





Durfte auch im November schon das Gardasee Panorama genießen 




Geile Sache, sag ich euch. Die unbeschwerte Leichtigkeit des Radelns...
Grüße
barrett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InSanE888 (13. Januar 2007)

schönes Bike , schöne Fotos


----------



## Riding Cat (13. Januar 2007)

barrett schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> muss mich jetzt auch mal vorstellen, bzw. mein Freak.
> Habe es euch viel zu lange vorbehalten: Ist mittlerweile etwa 5 Monate alt:
> 
> ...



Da will man doch schnellstens den Sommer zurück, so die Sache mit dem Winter nicht klappen will!


----------



## Florsky (15. Januar 2007)

Willkommen im Club der Freaks! Super Kulisse! (Neid!)


----------



## barrett (15. Januar 2007)

Danke, danke...
Ja, wird Zeit, dass die Saison wieder los geht. Bin im Übrigen super zufrieden mit dem Bock!


----------



## Diaz (16. Januar 2007)

saison losgeht ?? man es hat draussen 10 grad plus....die saison hat doch noch gar nicht aufgehört .....;-)
ach ja schönes bike...perfekt für gardasee....welcher trail ist das?


----------



## barrett (16. Januar 2007)

Hey Diaz,
vom Wetter hast du auf jeden Fall recht, zum biken kanns gar nicht besser sein! Ich bin nur ein bissal im Lernstress, deshalb startet bei mir die Saison erst nach den Prüfungen.
Das Bild müsste am Passo Rocchetta geschossen worden sein, der St. 422 also, war auf dem Weg vom Tremalzo runter nach Riva. Geniale und super abwechlungsreiche Strecke...


----------



## BananaJoe (21. Januar 2007)

Leute es ist da. Mein erstes Whiplash!!!
Nächste Woche wird geschraubt. Weitere Fotos werden folgen.
Vielen Dank an Andy - Andy Bikes and Parts - für die gute und perfekte Beratung. Nur zu empfehlen dieses Haus. Super netter Mensch. Habe mein Rad nach drei Wochen Bestellzeit schon in den Händen.
Bis dann Leute
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Diaz (22. Januar 2007)

gratulation zum bike....ist das verkehrsorange??


----------



## MB-Locke (22. Januar 2007)

Hi BananaJoe,

Gratulation zu einem tollen Bike, auch die Farbkombi gefällt sehr  
Bin schon gespannt, wie es fertig aussieht!

Viel Spaß damit u. happy Trails

MB-Locke


----------



## Anbipa (22. Januar 2007)

Hallo BananaJoe,
hoffe es passt alles, viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Bike. 

Andy
P.S.
 Für alle die es wissen wollen es ist Verkehrsorange/ Signalweiß Sonderfarbe normal 4-5 Wochen Lieferzeit.
Es geht auch schnell bei Fusion.
Ich habe da keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konacoiler360 (22. Januar 2007)

Hey bananaJoe!!!!

Es wird ne geile Saison und wir werden die Berge rocken!!!! Auf nach Whistler 

Dein Bike wird ein Kracher!!!


----------



## zoomi (22. Januar 2007)

So nochmal das Posting im offiziellen Post-Thread. Auch von mir vielen Dank an Andy´s Bikes & Parts für die kompetente Beratung bezüglich Kettenführung und den schnellen Versand  

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## thomlau (22. Januar 2007)

Hey zoomi,

ein geiles Whiplash Ex hast Du da!! Bin schon mal eins unseren Hausberg abgeschreddert.Geiles Feeling!!!FUSION eben!!
Gruß thomlau


----------



## EVO 1 (22. Januar 2007)

Hi zoomi,

dein XT ist echt der Hammer.
Vieleicht sehen wir uns mal am Franky.


----------



## zoomi (25. Januar 2007)

Danke für die Blumen  
Aber hier sind eigentlich nur geile Räder gepostet.

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## pisskopp (26. Januar 2007)

Jawoll, nur geile Bikes: Meines zum Bleistift 
Jetz mit neuen Speichennippeln


----------



## BananaJoe (26. Januar 2007)

Ich find auch, dass die Fusions alle ihren Reiz haben. Klasse, dass durch die Custom Option die Vielfalt gegeben ist. Einige Hersteller bieten nur ein oder zwei Farboptionen, da sehen die Räder oft alle sehr ähnlich aus.
Danke auch nochmal für die netten Bewertungen.
Fotoupdate folgt...

Bis dann

Bananananana


----------



## quert ziopi (27. Januar 2007)

Gewicht 1: 16,74 kg mit Highroller XC
Gewicht 2: 17,64 kg mit WetScream DualPly DH Karkasse (s. Bild)


----------



## pisskopp (28. Januar 2007)

Dat iss schon schick...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fivepole (28. Januar 2007)

Hey, hat dein Terminator ne goldene Kette oder ist das Ding schlichtweg rostig?

Und ist das so ne Art Vorserienbike? Kettenstreben sind anders und Wippe scheint "gewichtsoptimiert".

Cheerio ...


----------



## Diaz (2. Februar 2007)

noch 2-3 wochen bis mein neues whip kommt.....hoffe bloss dass meine totem funktioniert was ich doch arg bezweifle...


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. Februar 2007)

Meine beiden Stühle:

leicht





schwer


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Februar 2007)

sehr schön. und wie macht sich der neue dämpfer im freak?


----------



## quert ziopi (4. Februar 2007)

fivepole schrieb:


> Hey, hat dein Terminator ne goldene Kette oder ist das Ding schlichtweg rostig?
> 
> Und ist das so ne Art Vorserienbike? Kettenstreben sind anders und Wippe scheint "gewichtsoptimiert".
> 
> Cheerio ...



mehr oder minder, ist ein 2005er und ich find er schaut besser aus als die neuen, und nein: die kette ist gold und nicht rostig


----------



## BananaJoe (5. Februar 2007)

Es ist fertig!
Danke nochmal an Andy! Das Orange ist in real einfach nur klasse. Haben wir gut gemacht!  Danke dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hankpank (5. Februar 2007)

Hammer!!! Gratuliere. Sieht wirklich sehr sehr lecker aus


----------



## Diaz (6. Februar 2007)

jo schöne farbe das orange
nimmst du dein whip nur fürn bikepark? wegen dem einem kettenblatt mein ich.
meins kommt hoffentlich auch schon bald.
funzt die totem bei dir wenn du den druck unter 100psi senkst?


----------



## raschaa (6. Februar 2007)

Nettes Bike....die Lackierung ist echt hammer!


----------



## Florsky (6. Februar 2007)

Ein obergeiles Whiplash! Gratuliere und viel Spass damit!  Die "Orange-Reihe" von Fusion ist echt gelungen! Have Fun !


----------



## BananaJoe (6. Februar 2007)

@DIAZ
Ich fahre meistens im Bikepark. Slopestyle und Freeride ist mein Bikeleben.
Ich habe dieses teure System und den Federweg nicht zum Walddurchqueren gekauft!!! 
Da hätte auch ein Stevens Fully mit 130mm gereicht. 
Tut mir leid, ich konnte meine Totem noch nicht richtig nutzen. Arbeite mometan einfach zu viel. Ich bin aber eh über 80Kilo schwer und habe sie über 100psi.
Freu mich riesig auf die Saison. Hoffentlich läuft das System 100%...
Wir werden sehen.

FR Grüße


----------



## MB-Locke (6. Februar 2007)

Gratuliere, ein wirklich sehr schönes Exemplar! 

Ich denke, er meinte das mit dem Bikepark nicht als "Angriff" oder so, sondern, weil du nur ein Kettenblatt montiert hast... und somit ja relativ schwer bergauf kommst.

Grüße

MB-Locke


----------



## Diaz (7. Februar 2007)

....manchen menschen genügen 130mm für nen 10meter drop...
aber ich weiss was du meinst.
probier die 2 stepp mal lieber gleich aus denn wenn sie fehlerhaft ist kommts sowieso und lieber jetzt als in der saison wenn dann wirklich alle kommen.


----------



## BananaJoe (7. Februar 2007)

Nein, sorry. Auf gar keinen Fall fühl ich mich angegriffen. Und wollte auch niemanden angreifen. Entschuldigt. Nein, bloß nicht denken. Ihr habt mir hier alle so klasse geholfen als ich noch am suchen war. Das wäre eine Sünde jetzt hier auf dicke Hose zu machen.

Ich möchte das mit dem Kettenblatt einfach mal so ausprobieren. Hier in Hamburg gibt es eh keine Berge und ich fahre hier halt nur im local Park oder in Winterberg. Vielleicht schaffe ich es dieses Jahr nach Porte Solail. Dann sieht die Sache anders aus.

Ich werde die Gabel diese Woche nochmal ausgiebig prüfen. Wie werde ich auf die Probleme aufmerksam? Muß ich das 2Step öfter nutzen oder reichen ein paar schöne Einschläge nach 10Treppenstufen-Sprüngen?

Viele Grüße und nochmal sorry


----------



## Diaz (8. Februar 2007)

....ich hab keine so dünne haut keine angst.
der 2 step bug kommt meistens so:
-gabel auf unter 100 psi druck 
-gabel mit 2 step einfahren
-gabel ausfahren(kann sein das es öfter o.p. funzt)
-gabel kommt nicht mehr den vollen federweg raus

durch eine undichte dichtung (wahrscheinlich-weiss keiner so genau) kommt öl in die luftkammer und dadurch kann die gabel nicht mehr ganz ausfahren.
bei 6 von 6 gabeln von freunden wars so.
probiers mal aus auch wenn du normalerweise über 100 psi fährst weil sonst erwischts dich irgendwan in der saison.
rs ist total überfordert und weiss auch nicht an was es liegt.
die letzte aussage von rs an einen freund, der die gabel schon 2 mal eingeschickt hatte, dass er jetzt eine gabel der 2 generation bekommt. tja kann sein aber nach 2 ausfahrten wars wieder das selbe.
ich hab zwar auch ne totem bestellt aber rechne schon mal mit umtausch auf ne 66 mit eta.
les dir mal den totem review thread durch dann hast du mal nen eindruck von dem chaos....
gruss und viel glück mit der 2bug totem (wenn deine funzt,funzt vielleicht auch meine...;-)


----------



## BananaJoe (9. Februar 2007)

Am Wochenende nehme ich mir mal Zeit dafür.
Wann soll dein neues Whip bei dir sein? Meins hat nur drei Wochen auf sich warten lassen.
Wäre eigentlich ein Whiplash Treffen in Winterberg nicht mal ganz lustig???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brausa (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

hier mal meines.

Uphill und Downhill






dann noch so





Geändert werden noch die Griffe, es kommen Syntace Moto drauf.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Februar 2007)

ein wunderbares radel 
danke, für den erfahrungsbericht und viel spaß.


----------



## ibislover (11. Februar 2007)

Brausa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal meines...


sehr schön! ist das ein L oder M?

btw, deine lyrik ist wohl leider auch "abgesoffen"... 

greetz,
phil


----------



## MB-Locke (11. Februar 2007)

Ein super Exemplar, einfach klassisch schöne!  10Pkte!

Hoffentlich hast du keine Probs mit der 2-Step!


----------



## Diaz (11. Februar 2007)

whip steht fertig bei fusion, die warten nur noch auf den evolver.
ich denk mal 1-2 wochen dürfte ich es haben....yessssss


----------



## hankpank (11. Februar 2007)

fett. darf ich dann um einen evolver erfahrungsbericht bitten?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (11. Februar 2007)

Hi, hier mal mein Whip. Bis auf den Vorbau (kommt nen syntace Superforce) bleibt alles so. Ist einfach der knaller. Bevor ihr fragt, die Carbon Führung funktioniert 1A und ich ich fahre mit dem Bike keinen uphill. Sattelstange ist nur noch 120 lang (Gewichtsersparnis), 12-26 Rennradkasette und vorne 42er Kettenblatt (also nur noch Downhill).




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/337859/cat/500/ppuser/56810


----------



## Brausa (12. Februar 2007)

ibislover schrieb:


> sehr schön! ist das ein L oder M?
> 
> btw, deine lyrik ist wohl leider auch "abgesoffen"...
> 
> ...



Hi, eigentlich nicht. Es fehlen zwar ein paar mm zum Neuzustand aus der Schachtel, aber die 160 ist zu sehen. So lange das so bleibt bin ich zufrieden. Durch das Eigengewicht vom Rad fährt sie nicht komplett aus - wenn man es aufheben kommt die Gabel noch 2-3mm raus.


Danke für den Lob! Das Rad ist Größe L


----------



## derfreaker (13. Februar 2007)

Hi fans, bin neu im fusions-forum.
habs endlich auch zu hause, das 07er freak mit lyrik 2step und kefü e13(bild sollte in die tage noch folgen). 2step noch nicht abgesoffen?!? bei mir ist sie auch bis zum "strich" zu sehen. ich denke, dass ist einstellungs-sache. bin aber auch noch auf der suche nach dem optimum, da bei diesem sauwetter noch keine ausgedehnte tour möglich war...und soo vile knöpfe und schalter und versteller,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diaz (13. Februar 2007)

....der 2 step bug ist sicher keine einstellungssache sondern ein produktionsfehler von rs.


----------



## pisskopp (14. Februar 2007)

ein Bug??  
Die Dinger sind falsch bedruckt worden, daher ist der Strich nicht zu sehen.


----------



## ibislover (14. Februar 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> ein Bug??
> Die Dinger sind falsch bedruckt worden, daher ist der Strich nicht zu sehen.


laber rabarber....


----------



## Diaz (15. Februar 2007)

...lol...genau, dass ist der erste metamorphose druck der selber entscheiden kann ob er mal weiter oben oder unten ist...rs kann sowas


----------



## dgeneration (18. Februar 2007)

Seit gestern besitze ich auch ein Fusion Raid. Es besteht aus einem SRAM X- 9, Shimano XT Antriebsmix. Die Federgabel ist eine RS Revelation 426 UTurn Air. Ich haben einen DT Swiss EX 5.1 D Felgen, XT Naben LRS verbaut. Bremsen sind die neuen Louise. Nach der ersten Tour mit dem neuen Bike bin ich absolut zufrieden. Es macht jede Menge Spaß bergauf, bergab und auf den Trails.










Viele Grüße, 
Lorenz


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Februar 2007)

lorenzo, du bist und bleibst eine coole type


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florsky (18. Februar 2007)

Wunderschönes Fusion ! Am besten ist die "Biene", die den CW Wert natürlich voll in den Keller zieht  , aber wegen des Designs volle Daseinsberechtigung hat ! Viel Spaß & Happy Trails!


----------



## dumabrain (19. Februar 2007)

hey ho. Jetzt wollte ich auch mal mein Fusion offiziel der Öffentlichkeit vorstellen. Grad steht es geputzt in der Gerage, aber meist sieht es dann doch so aus.


----------



## fivepole (20. Februar 2007)

Und genau so muss es auch bei artgerechter Haltung aussehen


----------



## JoKo1988 (20. Februar 2007)

sauberes bike = eisdielen bike

okay meins is oft sauber, aber ich wasche es auch fast nach jeden ausritt


----------



## Anbipa (20. Februar 2007)

Whiplash EX 2007






[/url][/IMG]


Hier ein von mir neu aufgebautes 
Whiplash EX


----------



## derfreaker (25. Februar 2007)

hi dgeneration, sieht`s raid immer so schöööön blau weiss aus. oder macht das der wannsee im hintergrund?


----------



## dgeneration (25. Februar 2007)

derfreaker schrieb:


> hi dgeneration, sieht`s raid immer so schöööön blau weiss aus. oder macht das der wannsee im hintergrund?



Momentan sieht das Raid noch so schön, sauber Blau- Weiß aus- aber bestimmt nicht für immer. Doch das Foto aber wird auch ein wenig durch den Hintergrund, wie Du es sagst, verschönert. Aber nur "ein wenig"  

Gruß dg.


----------



## derfreaker (25. Februar 2007)

dgeneration schrieb:


> Momentan sieht das Raid noch so schön, sauber Blau- Weiß aus- aber bestimmt nicht für immer. Doch das Foto aber wird auch ein wenig durch den Hintergrund, wie Du es sagst, verschönert. Aber nur "ein wenig"
> 
> Gruß dg.


na dann iss ja alles toll. wenn du dann in bayern tourst, kann das teil ja mit dem blau weissen himmel um die wette strahlen...


----------



## dgeneration (25. Februar 2007)

derfreaker schrieb:


> na dann iss ja alles toll. wenn du dann in bayern tourst, kann das teil ja mit dem blau weissen himmel um die wette strahlen...



In Berlin haben wir aber auch manchmal gutes Wetter. Aber mein Raid passt schon eher zu euren Landesfarben. Doch ich möchte den Bären nicht missen 

Gruß dg.


----------



## pisskopp (25. Februar 2007)

ja ja ja laber rabarber
@anipa watt sind dass  den für Bräeks? Sehn aus wid Guschtls...
Wir warten auf Äktschen Bilder, bei sonem Bike erhoffe ich ain fetten TailWipp aus 3m..
Greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (26. Februar 2007)

mahlzeit, hilfe und vieles sch....,
würd gern mal en paar fotos ins forum reinstellen,
aber irgendwie funzt das nicht so.
beim hochladen zeigt das system mir jedesmal an, das die bild-grösse(j.peg)
über 60KB ist. hab mir andere billa reingezogen und angeguggt; sind teilweise doch auch >60 KB. wie gedn dass mit den dingern?


----------



## ibislover (26. Februar 2007)

derfreaker schrieb:


> mahlzeit, hilfe und vieles sch....,
> würd gern mal en paar fotos ins forum reinstellen,
> aber irgendwie funzt das nicht so.
> beim hochladen zeigt das system mir jedesmal an, das die bild-grösse(j.peg)
> über 60KB ist. hab mir andere billa reingezogen und angeguggt; sind teilweise doch auch >60 KB. wie gedn dass mit den dingern?


du kannst die bilder direkt an das post anhängen, dann gibt es die größenbeschränkung auf 60kb, oder du lädst sie vorher in deine gallery (keine größenbeschränkung soweit ich weiß) und kannst sie dann verlinken, über den "Grafik einfügen Button".

benutz mal die suchfunktion. ist ettliche male gut beschrieben wie es geht mit bilder in gallery und dann in den post einbauen. 

viel erfolg,
phil


----------



## Anbipa (26. Februar 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> ja ja ja laber rabarber
> @anipa watt sind dass  den für Bräeks? Sehn aus wid Guschtls...
> Wir warten auf Äktschen Bilder, bei sonem Bike erhoffe ich ain fetten TailWipp aus 3m..
> Greets



Ich baue diese Bikes und verkaufe sie!


----------



## derfreaker (26. Februar 2007)

ibislover schrieb:


> du kannst die bilder direkt an das post anhängen, dann gibt es die größenbeschränkung auf 60kb, oder du lädst sie vorher in deine gallery (keine größenbeschränkung soweit ich weiß) und kannst sie dann verlinken, über den "Grafik einfügen Button".
> 
> benutz mal die suchfunktion. ist ettliche male gut beschrieben wie es geht mit bilder in gallery und dann in den post einbauen.
> 
> ...


ich denk, ich habs so halb gecheckt... danke nochmals


----------



## ibislover (26. Februar 2007)

derfreaker schrieb:


> ich denk, ich habs so halb gecheckt... danke nochmals




schönes freak!
an die farbkombo gewöhne ich mich langsam auch. 











lg,
phil


----------



## le duy nhut (26. Februar 2007)

Ist des ein Freak EX? 

Weil die Sitzstrebe relativ hoch ist...


----------



## Fusionrider (26. Februar 2007)

nee, sonst würde es ja draufstehen !
Außerdem gibt es das Freak EX meines Wissens noch überhaupt nicht oder?


----------



## MB-Locke (26. Februar 2007)

Hi,

nein, es ist kein EX, Bodo sagte doch, dass sich die Auslieferung verzögern wird...

Die Sitzstrebe wird deshalb so "hoch" ansetzen, weil es vllt. ein Rahmen in Größe "S" ist?? 

Das Bike ist wirklich schön, wobei mir die Fox 36 farblich dazu besser gefällt... von der Funktion her aber so eh top, schon klar 

Grüße,

MB-Locke


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. Februar 2007)

wow sehr schön 
ist das eine lyrik uturn oder 2step?
edit: ah ich sehe schon - eine 2step?
ich finde die kurbeln ein bisschen too much aber sonst...top

hat denn jemand von den lyrik 2step fahrern aus dem fusionforum probleme mit der gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deerk (26. Februar 2007)

so hier meins 

zwar "nur" ein 05er aber dafür frisch aufgebaut...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry foto ist nicht das beste aber ich ich kann komischerweise nichts mehr 
in mein fotoalbum hochladen 

ride on
D.


----------



## derfreaker (27. Februar 2007)

Max2k schrieb:


> wow sehr schön
> ist das eine lyrik uturn oder 2step?
> edit: ah ich sehe schon - eine 2step?
> ich finde die kurbeln ein bisschen too much aber sonst...top
> ...



hi max2k, kurbel hab ich drangeschraubt, da 2-fach mit e13 kefü und war grade damals im angebot für 100 umel.  war ne xt drauf. fehlen noch die 5050x pedals.
gabelmässig kann ich noch nix sagen. hab das teil noch nicht so richtig rangenommen, da immer noch sch... wetter
und mb-locke: ist eins in "S". passt schon,ich bin grössenmässig bei 173cm stehengeblieben :hab auf einem "L" ne probefahrt gemacht=> was soll ich sagen . brauchte fast ne aufstiegshilfe


----------



## MB-Locke (27. Februar 2007)

Hey Freaker,

bitte nicht falsch verstehen... sollte kein "Angriff" sein! 
War nur als Erklärung fürn le duy nhut gedacht... Hau rein u. lass es krachen mit deinem Freak 

So, u. nun weiter im Text... äh mit den Pics meinte ich!

MB-Locke


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. Februar 2007)

hallo freaker, das ist natürlich ein argument. auch wenn ich lieber eine hone genommen hätte  
na dann lass mal bitte von dir hören, wie sich die gabel im richtigen einsatz macht, wenn es soweit ist 
bei meinem freak kann es sich nur noch um monate handeln..


----------



## Anbipa (16. März 2007)

Ein weiters Fusion Whiplash EX !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## derfreaker (16. März 2007)

Max2k schrieb:


> ...na dann lass mal bitte von dir hören, wie sich die gabel im richtigen einsatz macht, wenn es soweit ist
> bei meinem freak kann es sich nur noch um monate handeln..


hi max2k, gabel funzt. bin die woche nach dem droppen volle kanne auf die gabel vorne aufgeschlagen und die hat das locker weggesteckt! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaber:
nachdem sich die gabel -nach dem absenken von 115mm- auf den ganzen hubweg(165mm) wieder in die ausgangsstellung bringen soll, muss ich doch mit ein wenig wippen  nachhelfen ,so 1 bis 2x durch eintauchen der gabel, dass sie wieder bergab den vollen federweg zur verfügung stellt.
seh ich aber nicht als problem an. blockiermechanik nutz ich eigentlich fast gar nicht, da ich keine trassen/ breite forst -oder waldwege hochdudele.
ich geh jetzt biken ...schöne wochenende nach draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (16. März 2007)

@Anipa Allmählich werde ich neidisch !
Schmier Wurst


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. März 2007)

Hi Freaker,
na das freut mich für dich. Dann hast du ja quasi eine der sechser im Lotto 2-Step Gabeln, die ernsthaft funktioniert .
Weiterhin sehr viel Spaß mit dem Radel .
Ein schönes Wochenende,


----------



## rfgs (16. März 2007)

nicht nur du pisskopp!


----------



## Diaz (17. März 2007)

so nu endlich da.
farbe passend zum moped.
totem abgesoffen wie zu erwarten.
ansonsten sehr geil nur dämpfer braucht scheinbar noch zuwenden. scheinbar bin ich der erste evolver fahrer im forum und bräuchte doch ein paar tipps....
teileliste im whip fred


----------



## quert ziopi (18. März 2007)

mittlerweile endlich fertig, gewicht liegt bei 17,4 kg


----------



## rfgs (18. März 2007)

boaa,waden muß (der)mann haben,bei dem ritzel bizl


----------



## Diaz (18. März 2007)

wow 17,4 reeeespeeeekt.
mit anderen reifen bekommt mein 16,77kg whip echt schwierigkeiten.ok ich kann auf meinem sattel auch länger wie 5 minuten sitzen ;-)


----------



## pisskopp (18. März 2007)

@Diaz, nein Du bist nicht der einzige mit dem Dämpfer, siehe Freak Thread (Dämpfer Thread)
Fahre den jetzt mit 10.x bar und die Dämpfungsprog auf 2.5 (von 4) gestellt.
Wozu ist das Ventil in der kleinen Kammer?


----------



## hankpank (18. März 2007)

das ventil is für die plattform. war keine anleitung dabei?
die ersten meinungen klingen ja schon überzeugend. genial is die idee mit der volumenverstellung. da warte ich ja schon ewig drauf.


----------



## Diaz (19. März 2007)

das ventil im piggyback ist plattform (brauchen wir bei fusion bikes ned wirklich) aber auch durchschlagschutz weil es die progression in den letzten 50% des federweges kontrolliert.
3,5-12 bar einstellbereich. mit der schnellverstellung am piggypack veränderst du das volumen so kann man auf dem trail die plattform/durchschlagschutz ändern. nur leider wird der dämpfer mit mehr druck im piggy auch etwas unsensibler. hab meinen momentan auf 4,5bar und stufe 1, wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht ganz ausreichen für härtere sachen.
wie lange hat deiner einfahrzeit gebraucht und hattest du bis jetzt probleme?

@hankpank: die anleitung ist absolut fürn a...
ein anfänger kann damit nie den dämpfer einstellen. keine einzige empfehlung für den druck in der hauptfeder pro körpergewicht.
oder wird einer aus dem satz schlau: 
...spv druck zwischen 3,5-12bar einstellen. der druck sollte auf einen wert zwischen 50-70% ihres körpergewichts eingestellt werden.....
hääääääääää? soll ich jetzt 50-70% meines körpergewichts in bar umrechnen und dann einstellen oder was zum geier ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (19. März 2007)

Änfänger tun sich wirklich hart mit dem Einstellen von dem Manitou - Dämpfer.
Sind Richtwerte und richtig Eingestellt wird es dann nach ein paar Fahrten. Eher so ein "Grundsetup" was bei mir ganz gut passt.

1 - 7.5 % - 10.5 % von Deinem Körpergewicht in bar in die SPV Kammer pumpen. (bei weniger spricht er besser an aber dafür ist die Platform schlechter)

2 - SAG einstellen mit der Hauptluftkammer (hab meinen so auf 30-35% gestellt)

3 - SPV Volumen auf 1 (nach Druchschlag kann man es erhöhen.)

Haut eingentlich ganz gut hin.
Viel Spaß in Finale!!!!


----------



## bruchpilot1 (19. März 2007)

Na dann werd ich hier mal mein nicht ganz neues Fusion reinstellen!


----------



## pisskopp (19. März 2007)

Mein Dämpfer hat kein SPV ! nur instrinct.
Einfahrzeit 1x
Einstellungs dauer 3 Min (Einfacher gehts nicht)
Dämpfungsprogression auf 2.5 gestellt (Nach dem ersten gröberen Sprung)
Wie ist der Minimaldruck im Piggy Pack ( = Losbrechmoment?)
Danke


----------



## Diaz (19. März 2007)

3,5bar minimaldruck im piggy


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. März 2007)

na prima. dann führt wohl kein weg im moment am evolver isx4 im freak vorbei 

@ diaz, hast du eigentlich auch den 4er oder 6 verbaut? auch von mir sehr viel spaß in finale. dein neues whiplash ist ja mal wieder richtig lecker


----------



## Diaz (20. März 2007)

@max2k. danke mir gefällts auch sehr gut und ich hoffe auf trockenes wetter in finale.
ich hab den 4er. eigentlich wollte ich den 6er aber jetzt bin ich ganz froh drüber weil der 4er eigentlich reicht und du weisst ja: wo man viel einstellen kann kann man auch viel verstellen ;-) plus es können schon wieder 2 knöpfe mehr kaputt gehen....


----------



## hankpank (20. März 2007)

@pisskopp 
soweit ich weiss is intrinsic spv-based (wasfüreinwort)
wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe sitzt dabei vor dem spv-ventil (das innere) ne luftkammer um ein feines Ansprechverhalten zu erhalten. Erst wenn dies Luftpolster komprimiert wird macht das spv auf.
würde mich wundern wenn dein evolver keine plattform/spv hätte.


----------



## MB-Locke (20. März 2007)

Ja, Hankpank hat Recht, das Instrinct ist ein weiterentwickeltes, verbessertes SPV... scheinbar funzt es prima 

Nun, back to Pics


----------



## derfreaker (21. März 2007)

hi männers (und evtl frauens...) gibt`n extra thread für dämpfer  und so en gedings.. nicht in allen foren schreiben, sonst verlieren wir noch den überblick
und müssen überall nachschauen und nachlesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anbipa (25. März 2007)

[/url][/IMG]

Hier ein neues Sahnestück aus meinem Laden.
Freak 2007 Gr.S 
Gewicht 13,9kg
Ausstattung:
DT Swiss 1750
Bremse Formula ORO K24 200/180mm
Sram X9 
Lyric U-Turn 160-115mm
Big Betty´s

Euer Andy


----------



## El Papa (25. März 2007)

Lieber Andy , wenn Du noch ein paar Räder aus Deinem Laden hier postest brauche ich eine wasserdichte Tastatur, die meinen Sabber aushält.

WUNDERSCHÖN!!!

Weiter so   (auch wenn Du hier irgendwie Schleichwerbung betreibst  )


----------



## MB-Locke (25. März 2007)

Hi Andy,

das ist wirklich fies, da kann man an seinem eigenen immer rumtüfteln, "tunen" u. irgendwie ist man immer wieder deprimiert... 

Ein absolut wunderbares Exemplar dieser "Gattung" Freak    Zum Träumen schön...

Weiter so!

MB-Locke


----------



## sideshowbob (26. März 2007)

So und jetzt auch endlich mal meines ...






Freak 2007 ... 14kg ... mein Traum ...


----------



## MB-Locke (26. März 2007)

Hey Side,

Gratulation, endlich mal wieder ein schönes Freak im klassischen Team-Look!

Schön aufgebaut, so auf den ersten Blick was man erkennen kann. Hoffentlich hält deine 2-Step-Lyrik durch!

Grüße,

MB-Locke


----------



## Florsky (26. März 2007)

So! Das Freak ist schon an Weihnachten gekommen. Die N'Duros haben noch etwas auf sich warten lassen - hat sich aber gelohnt! Nun ist die Veredelung perfekt! 





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/351958/cat/500/ppuser/63153


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florsky (26. März 2007)

Son' Mist ! Ich weiss immer noch nicht, wie ich die grossen Bilder einfuegen kann. Ich habe alles möglich versucht, aber entweder kommt nur der Link oder irgend ein anderer Mist ! Kann mir mal jemand den Link dazu schicken wie das genau geht (habe schon danach gesucht - ist aber so unübersichtlich...) oder mir das Mysterium erklären?? Jetzt hat man schon ein Fahrrad auf das man stolz ist und bekommt nur so micktige Fotos hin oder nur Links !!! Ich will auch so grosse Fotos einstellen !! Bitte Hilfe!!! Danke!


----------



## sideshowbob (26. März 2007)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Hey Side,
> 
> Gratulation, endlich mal wieder ein schönes Freak im klassischen Team-Look!
> 
> ...



Danke für die Blumen ...
Also bisher nach ca. 500km einschließlich der rauheren gangart hält die gabel!!!  

Zum Aufbau:

Freak in M
Lyrik 2-step mit immernoch 160mm FW  
Float R XV (der wie die Gabel viel zu Linear ist!)
Hope Pro 2 mit DT EX 5.1 und DT Comp
SRAM X.9
Formula K18 (wegen der Farbe)
XTR-Kurbel (auch wegen der Farbe)  
Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe und Sattel sind von Specialized...

PS: spiele mit der Überlegung mir eine Maverick Speedball zuzulegen... oder eine Sattelstütze mit HALTBAREN Markierungen!
Hat da jemand vorschläge?!?!


----------



## Chris82 (26. März 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3472722&postcount=7234

Checkb is ein guter Freund von mir (auch wenn er Liteville fährt) und wenn er vor mir fährt und sich beim fahren zwischen die Beine greift, dann geht das Rohr hoch oder runter. Lohnt sich aber, wie er selber schon sagt, nur wenn man alle paar Kilometer rauf oder runter fährt. Für Hochgebirge, wo es Vormittags hoch und Nachmittags runter geht, is es unnütz.

Wenn ich 200 zuviel hätte würd ichs mir auch kaufen.


----------



## Beebob (26. März 2007)

sideshowbob schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen ...
> Also bisher nach ca. 500km einschließlich der rauheren gangart hält die gabel!!!
> 
> Zum Aufbau:
> ...




Tip!

scalierte Sattelstütze gibt es von Race Face Diabolus oder von Roox


----------



## sideshowbob (26. März 2007)

danke für die tips ... aber anscheinend gibts jetzt die syntace p6 auch in 30,9 samt passendem schnellspanner mit dichtlippe!  

da ist die entscheidung einfach ... muss jetzt nur noch sparen ... der preis treibt mir nämlich die tränen in die augen!


----------



## Mugnog (26. März 2007)

Chris82 schrieb:


> wenn er vor mir fährt und sich beim fahren zwischen die Beine greift, dann geht das Rohr hoch oder runter.



Ihr sollt MTB fahren und nicht an euch rumfummeln, pfui...


----------



## frme80 (26. März 2007)

sideshowbob schrieb:


> So und jetzt auch endlich mal meines ...
> 
> Freak 2007 ... 14kg ... mein Traum ...



ÄÄÄÄäääääääääääähhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, 

bist DU GEIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL Alter     

NEID, NEID, NEID und nochmals NEID ......

Aber vor allem auch Freude:

mit Dir : Ride them all!
mit mir : hoffentlich hab ich Ende April auch so ein Ding ....


Viel Spass damit....


----------



## big-p-fan (26. März 2007)

So, anbei endlich mal zwei Bilder von meinem neuen Spielzeug. 

Der Vorbau wurde bereits gegen einen kürzeren getauscht und ´ne Roox-Stütze liegt auch schon bereit. 





Nach den ersten Rides: 



 

Habe es noch nicht gewogen, denke aber mal, dass es sich so bei 14 -14,5kg einpendeln sollte. 

Macht auf jeden Fall richtig Laune ....


----------



## derfreaker (27. März 2007)

big-p-fan schrieb:


> So, anbei endlich mal zwei Bilder von meinem neuen Spielzeug.
> 
> Der Vorbau wurde bereits gegen einen kürzeren getauscht und ´ne Roox-Stütze liegt auch schon bereit.
> Nach den ersten Rides:
> ...


hallo big-p-fan, so muss ein bike aussehen nach dem trail, dann hat`s auch spasssssssssss gemacht und alles hat gefunzt. gewichtsmässig denk ich, kommst du eher an die 15 kg ran, wenn ich mir die schweren sun sos felgen und die nic`s so auf`m startbild betrachte.
mach weiter so


----------



## MB-Locke (27. März 2007)

derfreaker schrieb:


> hallo big-p-fan, so muss ein bike aussehen nach dem trail, dann hat`s auch spasssssssssss gemacht und alles hat gefunzt. gewichtsmässig denk ich, kommst du eher an die 15 kg ran, wenn ich mir die schweren sun sos felgen und die nic`s so auf`m startbild betrachte.
> mach weiter so




Hi,

also ich weiß nicht, wo du die "schweren" SOS-Felgen siehst... ich erkenne da SingleTrack unter dem Dreck, oder nicht?  Außerdem sind die SOS so schwer nicht, nur geringfügig mehr als ne DT5.1. Die NNs in 2.4 sind außerdem auch recht leicht für diese Reifengröße, die FAs oder BBs sind ja ein ganz anderes Kaliber... nix für ungut 

@big-p-fan: schön dreckig, so sieht artgerechte Haltung aus Happy Trails u. knitterfreie Fahrt auch weiterhin! Mit dem Einfahren der Federelemente wird das Bike noch viel agiler u. spritziger, man merkt es deutlich...

MB-Locke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. März 2007)

ihr habt tolle freaks, sehr schön.

gestern bin ich dgenerations raid probe gefahren. ein geiles bike. stärkt mich immer mehr im zukünftigen kauf des freaks .

mal kurz off-topic: wie gefallen euch denn die sos felgen im freak? ich überlege, mir einen laufradsatz mit diesen felgen für mein anderes all-mountain-fully zu kaufen.


----------



## hankpank (27. März 2007)

Saugeile Freaks  
bei felgen kann ich mavic xm321 oder ex721 empfehlen. die sind für 570g bzw. 590g echt stabil!
Werd bald auch mal n update von meinem Schätzchen posten


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. März 2007)

prima danke. ich habe mich jetzt für die 321er entschieden. dann bin ich mal auf dein "gepimptes" whiplash gespannt .


----------



## pisskopp (27. März 2007)

@Big-p Fan, achte auf die Zugverlegung, oder die Gabel ist bals angescheuert!
Ist die Scheibe hinten grösser als die vorn???

Nett, Greetz


----------



## Anbipa (27. März 2007)

Schon wieder ich aber mit einem Floyd SL






[/url][/IMG]

Gewicht: 10,9Kg


----------



## JoKo1988 (27. März 2007)

also langsam braucht man net mehr auf die fusion HP gehen 
einfach mal hier reinschauen und die bikes von Anbipa betrachten


----------



## backi (27. März 2007)

Hallo ihr! Langsam (fahre es nun schon knapp 2 Jahre  ) wird es zeit mein Raid auch mal hier zu verewigen:


----------



## big-p-fan (27. März 2007)

@pisskopp 

Scheibe vorn und hinten sind gleich groß --> 203mm


----------



## Florsky (27. März 2007)

So, mit etwas Nachhilfe von EL PAPA (Wie passend! Vielen Dank!) hier nun der erste Test:





Do sieht das veredelte Freak mit DT N'Duros aus ! Dazu noch Schnee am 25.3.07! Geile Jungfernfahrt! Die Felgen lohnen sich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anbipa (1. April 2007)

Ohne Wort ist meins und wird auch nicht verkauft.





[/url][/IMG]
13,3kg Sahnestück
Meins euer Andy


----------



## timhau (1. April 2007)

Hallo Fusionisten,

hier mein Custom-Freak. Das Grinsen auf und nach dem Trail weicht nur sehr sehr langsam aus meinem Gesicht.

Gruß
timhau


----------



## MB-Locke (2. April 2007)

sehr schöne Freaks sieht man hier, super!

Auch die Z1 ein weiß passt hier super rein u. dazu ne lecker Rohloff drin!


----------



## gerbine1 (2. April 2007)

Anbipa schrieb:


> Ohne Wort ist meins und wird auch nicht verkauft. Meins euer Andy



Echt schönes Teil. Sag mal, mich wundert's ein wenig dass du die Wotan verbaut hast. Dachte die Lyric ist derzeit DIE Gabel schlecht hin.   Oder gehts dir ums Gewicht?

Aber echt geiles Teil


----------



## ibislover (2. April 2007)

gerbine1 schrieb:


> Echt schönes Teil. Sag mal, mich wundert's ein wenig dass du die Wotan verbaut hast. Dachte die Lyric ist derzeit DIE Gabel schlecht hin.   Oder gehts dir ums Gewicht?
> 
> Aber echt geiles Teil


denken is nicht wissen. die wotan rockt gewaltig. leider kann ich meine aufgrund momentanem finanziellen engpass nicht behalten.


----------



## olivier (3. April 2007)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> sehr schöne Freaks sieht man hier, super!
> 
> Auch die Z1 ein weiß passt hier super rein



Die passt auch woanders super, nämlich in mein neues Spielzeug!
Einmal wars schon im Dreck und in 5 Stunden gehts nach Finale  









Der Vorbau wird in ein paar Wochen natürlich noch gekürzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diaz (3. April 2007)

lass es gleich mal dreckig für finale--waschen lohnt sich für die nato base trails definitiv nicht....


----------



## olivier (3. April 2007)

schon gewaschen. Es wird IM (und nicht am oder auf) Auto transportiert!


----------



## timhau (3. April 2007)

olivier schrieb:


> Die passt auch woanders super, nämlich in mein neues Spielzeug!
> Einmal wars schon im Dreck und in 5 Stunden gehts nach Finale
> 
> 
> ...



Der Fender an der Z1 gefällt mir ja auch noch gut. Hält der Dein Gesicht einigermaßen sauber?

Gruß
timhau


----------



## olivier (3. April 2007)

Bei der ersten ausfahrt schon. War aber wegem tiefen schlamm nur langsam unterwegs. Muss mal schauen wie das bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten aussieht. 

So, die nächsten 7 Tage gibts von mir keine wortmeldung mehr  

schöne ostern


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. April 2007)

viel spaß olivier,

endlich sieht man auch mal dein schönes freak .


----------



## pachauer (6. April 2007)

Endlich, mein erstes Fusion!

gebraucht gekauftes Whiplash (Bj2004) Rh47, Marzocchi Z1 FR150 (2005er), Magura Gustav M und Louise, Mavic Laufräder mit Maxxis Minion DH 2,35. Aufgebaut aus Tourenfully, derzeitiges Kampfgewicht: etwa 15,5 kg.  Es kommt noch eine Teleskopsattelstütze und ein kürzerer und flacherer Vorbau. Das Hinterrad wird ebenfalls bald ausgetauscht.


----------



## Diaz (7. April 2007)

ist dass schwarz matt?
wenn ja wie bekommt man das so sauber ?????????
ich mein nach 3 jahren und ohne jeden grauschleier.


----------



## deerk (7. April 2007)

15,5kg ??? wieso wiegt mein freak dann 15 kg ? LOL 

entweder ist meine waage kaputt oder ich hab was falsch gemacht  

ride on
D.


----------



## thomlau (7. April 2007)

deerk schrieb:


> 15,5kg ??? wieso wiegt mein freak dann 15 kg ? LOL
> 
> entweder ist meine waage kaputt oder ich hab was falsch gemacht
> 
> ...



Servus deerk,

daß ist mir auch unverständlich.Zumal man keine Leichtbauparts erkennen kann.
Mein Freak wiegt auch 15 kg!!!Da hast Du nichts falsch gemacht. Ich bin aber auch kein Leichtbaufetischist, sondern Endurist und Freerider.Da steht die Halt/Belastbarkeit im Vordergrund!!

Gruß thomlau


----------



## JoKo1988 (7. April 2007)

ihr glücklichen mit euren 15kg 
mein whiplash wiegt 19,5 kg  

aber baue es auch auf stabilität und net leichtbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (7. April 2007)

19.5 Kilo, das ist doch nicht schlimm... dafür sind wir schneller als du.


----------



## pachauer (8. April 2007)

Diaz schrieb:


> ist dass schwarz matt?
> wenn ja wie bekommt man das so sauber ?????????
> ich mein nach 3 jahren und ohne jeden grauschleier.



Ja, das ist matt schwarz. Habs den Rahmen so vom Vorbesitzer gekauft. Der ist wohl nicht viel gefahren. Selbst kleinste Lackschäden muß man mit der Lupe suchen. Hatte wohl Glück  
Natürlich hatte ich´s fürs Foto auch geputzt.
lg.gerd.


----------



## Diaz (12. April 2007)

schade ...ich dachte schon du hättest dass ultimative matt-farben-grauschleier-entfernungsmittel.....


----------



## hankpank (12. April 2007)

hehe das such ich auch noch... 

@pachauer
wie kommst du mit dem steilen Lenkwinkel klar? Hatte letztes Jahr auch noch die Z1 im 04er, aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir die Lenkung mit der 66 immernoch n Tick zu direkt 

möchte jemand evtl. nen 05er gegen nen mattschwarzen 04er Whipi-Rahmen tauschen?


----------



## JoKo1988 (13. April 2007)

update von meinen baby^^


----------



## mr.naga (14. April 2007)

welche kettenführung hast du da verbaut?


----------



## JoKo1988 (14. April 2007)

is ne truvativ shiftguide, aber man musste die bearbeiten, weil die mit den umwerfer zusammenstieß

kann shiftguide nur empfehlen 

preiswert,leise und macht ihren dienst ohne probleme


----------



## przybo (17. April 2007)

Hier mal meins................


----------



## El Papa (17. April 2007)

Sehr schön, in freier Wildbahn  , ist es eine domestizierte Art?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (18. April 2007)

przybo schrieb:


> Hier mal meins................


hi przybo, ne glatte zehnkommanull , frage: was hass`dn für pedale drauf, die machen ja einen super schlanken fuss und was bringen die so auf die waage. hab` selber die schweren crankbrothers 5050. bin aber schon wieder auf der suche nach anderen flatpads...


----------



## przybo (18. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

@el papa: .........eher gezügelt, da uphill einstellung  

@derfreaker: DMR Plattform Pedal V 12, Gewicht: ca. 500gr.

und danke für die Blumen..........


----------



## Trekbiker (21. April 2007)

Ich send auch mal neues Bild von meinem Bike







und auch noch mal hier


----------



## Fusion-Racer (21. April 2007)

Hier mal ein Bild von einem Fusion-Hardtail .
Slash Sl in A-Teamlackierung;9,8 Kilo .


----------



## frme80 (23. April 2007)

​Glaub ich hab mich verliebt:
in das Design / und die (vom ersten Eindruck sehr gute) Fahreigenschaft eines Raid.
Habs mir dann auch bestellt ...   

Hoffe das es dann bald ankommt, werde dann hoffentlich schoene Bilder und noch schoenere, haertere Touren machen!

Ach haett ichs doch schon ....


----------



## Phywe (24. April 2007)

Hey Fusion-Racer,
endlich auch mal jemand mit nem Slash SL ....
Das Blau sieht auch richtig fein aus, ich selber habs in Rot  .

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anbipa (8. Mai 2007)

Fusion Slah Ulimate 9,4kg



Euer Fusion Händler im Allgäu


----------



## Tim777 (10. Mai 2007)

Nun versuche ich mal, Bilder von meinem Fusion einzustellen, mal sehn, obs klappt






[/url][/IMG]




Grüße, Tim777


----------



## ulrich (10. Mai 2007)

Anbipa schrieb:


> Fusion Slah Ulimate 9,4kg
> 
> 
> 
> Euer Fusion Händler im Allgäu



hi, hätte mal ne frage zu dem carbonbike: wird der rahmen exklusiv für fusion hergestellt? und was wiegt der rahmen solo.

danke für hinweise

U.


----------



## Johnnybike (11. Mai 2007)

ulrich schrieb:


> hi, hätte mal ne frage zu dem carbonbike: wird der rahmen exklusiv für fusion hergestellt? und was wiegt der rahmen solo.
> 
> danke für hinweise
> 
> U.



Ich denke das wäre nicht bezahlbar eine eigene Serie machen zu lassen mit vielleicht 100 Stk. Irgendwie kommt mir der Rahmen bekannt vor. Vor allem wegen dem leichte Schwung im Steuerrohr. Mir fällt nur nicht mehr ein woher. 

Johnny


----------



## frme80 (11. Mai 2007)

​
Hab gestern mein Raid geholt....
Kann leider erst naechstes Wochenende fahren...
Bis dahin... freu...

Vielleicht schaffe ich es auch mit den Bildern...


----------



## frme80 (14. Mai 2007)

Da guckts raus !!!!!

Guck....

Und da aufn See .........

See...

Fahren, knechten,
streicheln,auspeitschen, 
küssen, verachten,
respektieren, treten,
bewundern, verfluchen,

und alles andere...
... kann ich leider erst naechste Woche ....    



P.S.:
Bestellabwicklung war super (http://www.fome.de), exakte Einhaltung der Lieferzeit (was manchmal hier beanstandet wurde kann ich nicht bestätigen), gute Beratung. Sehen mal weiter was die Technik so macht, wenn ich ein paar mal gerattert bin...


----------



## spambu (15. Mai 2007)

Die frage ist warscheinlich schon oft gestellt worden. Sorry ! Aber wie kann ich ein bild von meinem neuen baby ( Whiplash EX ) hier reinstellen ? Das ich heute bekommen habe


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. Mai 2007)

du nutzt entweder das hochgeladene bild bei ebay, oder du lädst das bild hier ins fotoalbum. solltest du das bild bei ebay nehmen: rechtsklick -> eigenschaften und dann die adresse des bildes kopieren. dann gehst du hier im schreibfenster auf "Grafik einfügen" das ist diese gelbe Postkarte rechts neben der Weltkugel und dann fügst du dort die Adresse ein. et voila .


----------



## spambu (17. Mai 2007)

Danke Max2k !
Lange darauf gewartet ! Jetzt hab ich´s mein Fusion
Mal schauen ob es funst, das mit dem hochladen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Mai 2007)

na da hat sich das warten ja gelohnt. sehr schön. nur ich bin nach wie vor hasser der camo felgen.. hat sich ein kumpel jetzt auch gekauft  aber geschmäcker sind ja nunmal verschieden. dann viel spaß mit dem super gefährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (18. Mai 2007)

Hi Spambu,

Chef-Bike hast Du da - Gratulation  

Was hat Dein Rahmen für eine Farbkombination? Finde die sehr schön ...

Viele Grüsse
NoStyle


----------



## spambu (19. Mai 2007)

Danke ..danke !
Farbe sollte eigentlich schwarzmatt/beigegrau matt werden.
Hatt nur ein problem:
Die farbe die ich bestellt hatte sah etwas anders aus und die farben waren gerade umgedreht. Das schwarz war beige und beige war schwarz. Obwohl ich zugeben muß das der graue schriftzug ein wunsch von mir war, wäre sonst orange geworden. 
Farbe ist trotzdem der hammer, gefällt mir auch besser als das was ich bestellt hatte
Naja... war hoffentlich verständlich, meine antwort 
Gruß spambu


----------



## NoStyle (19. Mai 2007)

Hi Spambu,

kenne die Farbkombi (Deine ursprünglich bestellte) vom Messebildern, aber die Farbumkehrung und der graue Schriftzug kommt noch viel besser - netter Fehler  !

So, und jetzt aber, husch husch, in den Wald damit  

Viele Grüsse
NoStyle


----------



## Bogie (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
nachdem sich hier seit einigen Tagen nix mehr tut, zeige ich einfach mal ein paar neuer Fotos von meinem Schätzchen. Habe das Rad zwar schon mal gezeigt, habe aber einige "kleinere" Veränderungen vorgenommen........

Gruß Bogie


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (28. Mai 2007)

Was sind denn das für Carbonhebel an der Louise und was kann man da einstellen?


----------



## kuka.berlin (28. Mai 2007)

Onkel_Fungus schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Carbonhebel an der Louise und was kann man da einstellen?



Das sind die Hebel der 2007er Magura Louise BAT! An dem rotem Einstellrädchen kann man den Druckpunkt variieren!


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (29. Mai 2007)

Super geil!!!!!!!!!!
So muss ein Raid aussehen!!!!!!!!!!
Was wiegt das gute Stück so?????
Gruss Lucky-Luke




Bogie schrieb:


> Gruß Bogie


----------



## Bogie (29. Mai 2007)

hallo lucky-luke,
inkl. pedale ohne werkzeugtasche genau 13,36 kg.
gruß bogie


----------



## lassereinböng (31. Mai 2007)

na dann sagt mal was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (31. Mai 2007)

wow das ist ja mal ganz was anderes hehe. aber es gefällt. schick!


----------



## pisskopp (1. Juni 2007)

Porno!


----------



## NoStyle (1. Juni 2007)

@ Lassereinböng

Coole Farbe - endlich mal nicht immer dieses Weicheierkocherbabyblau  
Ist das ein Rahmen älteren Jahrgangs oder ein neuer?
Übrigens nette Gegend da ...  

Grüsse
NoStyle


----------



## lassereinböng (1. Juni 2007)

Danke! 

Der Rahmen ist zwei Jahre alt.

Kann es sein, das ich dich schonmal am Decksteiner Weiher hüpfen gesehen habe?


----------



## Toni Montana (1. Juni 2007)

So und das ist mein BIKE!!!!!


----------



## quert ziopi (2. Juni 2007)

mein neustes gefährt, bilder sind recht mies aber bessere kommen nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Juni 2007)

schön. was ist aus dem terminator geworden?


----------



## quert ziopi (2. Juni 2007)

is auch noch da,


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Juni 2007)

sehr gut


----------



## cyclo (2. Juni 2007)

Gruss
cyclo


----------



## frme80 (2. Juni 2007)

Heut hab ichs dreckig gemacht .....


----------



## NoStyle (4. Juni 2007)

lassereinböng schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Der Rahmen ist zwei Jahre alt.
> 
> Kann es sein, das ich dich schonmal am Decksteiner Weiher hüpfen gesehen habe?



Jepp, bin da auch mal zu Gange, wenn´s die Zeit erlaubt. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort mal - würde das Whip gerne mal Probefahren, weil das mein nächster Wunschrahmen wäre.  

Viele Grüsse
NoStyle


----------



## RoXx (6. Juni 2007)

Also irgendwie sind mir hier zu wenig Stranglers unterwegs 
Deswegen muss ich mal meins posten. Sorry 56K User  

Ene, mene, miste, das ist mene Kiste 

Rahmen: Fusion Strangler
Dämpfer: Fox Float R
Gabel: Fox Talas RL @ 100mm
Steuersatz: Chris King NoThreadset
Naben: DT Swiss 240s 32Loch
Felgen: DT Swiss EX 5.1
Bereifung: VR Bling Bling oder HighRoller 2.35 / HR Larsen TT 2.35
Vorbau: Thomson X4 50mm
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Schnellspanner: Salsa
Sattel: Fizik Gobi
Lenker: Easton MonkyLite Lowriser CNT
Kettenführung: E13 LG-1
Kurbel: Race Face Atlas
Kettenblatt: E13 38z
Pedale: Tioga SF-MX Pro
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0 
Schalthebel: SRAM X.0
Bremsen: noch Hayes ( Hope Mini Custom sind schon unterwegs)


----------



## quert ziopi (6. Juni 2007)

definitiv sehr geiles Strangler!

nochmal bessere bilder von meinem:













somit sind nun offiziell 3 Strangler im Forum am Start.


----------



## Fusionrider (6. Juni 2007)

Hab mal ne Frage an die Strangler Besitzer:
Fahrt ihr eigentlich nur Dirt und Fourcross damit, oder kann man mit dem Strangler auch mal ne spaßige Runde im Wald fahren?


----------



## quert ziopi (6. Juni 2007)

also ich habs eher allroundmäßig aufgebaut (schlägt sich dementsprechend auch im gewicht nieder), also ich sags mal so: es gibt bessere bikes für ne waldausfahrt, aber ich komm mit meinem super zurecht und es macht tierisch spaß zu fahren, ich fahr auch den downhill auf unseren hometrails damit und auch sonst alles, aber wie gesagt dazu wurde es ja nicht konzipiert, man sollte eben nicht moshen, und eher clean fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (7. Juni 2007)

clean fahren... Thats it.....


----------



## koan (15. Juni 2007)

Kleine Vorschau:







hinterrad/kettenstrebenschutz sind momentan notlösung


----------



## Anbipa (16. Juni 2007)

Ein Crest in Sonderfarbe!
So ist es schon verkauft.


----------



## Anbipa (16. Juni 2007)

Noch eines von den verkauften Bikes!
Es ist immer mit dem Einverständnis des Käufers.
Nur das alle mal sehen was bei Fusion alles geht.


----------



## frme80 (16. Juni 2007)

Man sieht: 
Auch in der Promoline Version kann man eine Sonderlackierung haben  

(Obwohl ich bei mehr Liquiditaet meinerseits mir doch die SL Version geordert haette, mit knapp 14kg ist es doch etwas schwer...)

(Und des weiteren: nicht nur Andipa als Haendler kann das ordern....
siehe meine Bitch hier   




​


----------



## Anbipa (19. Juni 2007)

Ich habe nie behauptet nur ich könnte so ordern diese kann jeder
Fusion Händler!
Man kann alle RAL Farben bei Fusion bestellen sowie die Farbe der Aufkleber und ob matt oder glänzend.
Euer Andy


----------



## Johnnybike (19. Juni 2007)

So hier mal ein Update von meinem Whiplash:
















Änderungen:
-Totem Solo Air
-e.thirteen DRS
-Muddy Mary triple Compound
-Thomson Elite 400mm gekürzt auf 370mm
-Thomson X4 1.5, 45mm
-Easton EA70 Oversized, Lowrise
-Selle Italia SLR T1
-FSA Orbit Extreme 1.5
-Sram X9 Schaltwerk Short Cage (2007)
-Sram X9 Trigger (2007)
-Alutech 10mm Schnellspannsteckachse
-36Z XT-Kettenblatt  anstatt 32Z Saint, Truvativ-Bashguard anstatt 42Z Saint

Gewicht mit Shimano PD-M647 Pedale: 18,4Kg. Mit Big Betty 17,4...

Was gibt's noch zu sagen? - Ach ja, es fährt sich geeeeeiiiiiiillll

Zukünftige Tuningmassnahmen: 
-Saintnaben gegen Hope Pro II oder DT Swiss 440 wechseln weil zu schwer
-Funktionierende 2-Step-Totem einbauen (hatte schon mal eine nicht funktionierende...), weil dass das grösste Manko beim Uphill ist. Reifen sind nicht so schlimm.
-Fox DHX 3.0 gegen Manitou ISX 4 oder 6 wechseln wegen 400 bis 500g weniger Gewicht
-Rahmen gegen neue Version wechseln welche dann dickere Hydroforming Rohre hat (Träum...)

Johnny


----------



## hankpank (30. Juni 2007)

hübsch . 
is der rahmen eigentlich l/xl?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (30. Juni 2007)

So wie auf den Fotos wiegt das Biek 18 kilo. Mit big bettys rechnet die reifen runter und mit Muddy mary dann bissl mehr.

Das Gewicht habe ich durch die Kettenführung ( ohne Rolle 70g), Truvativ Dh Kettenblatt ausgefrößt, Syntace Vorbau Lenker, Mallet M PEdale, Schwalbe Av 13, Slr Sattel, Oro Bremsen, Rennradkasette und Löcher im Schalthebel *gg* so runter bekomemn

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnnybike (30. Juni 2007)

hankpank schrieb:


> hübsch .
> is der rahmen eigentlich l/xl?



Jawohl. Ideal für meine 186cm. 

Johnny


----------



## BananaJoe (1. Juli 2007)

Hier ist meins auch nochmal.
Hatte es gerade geputzt... verzeiht. Sieht nicht immer unbenutzt aus.


----------



## unchained (6. Juli 2007)

das zusammenspiel der farben, traumhaft


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. Juli 2007)

ja - sehr schöne farben. ist das denn eine totem luft?


----------



## BananaJoe (6. Juli 2007)

Jo, ich habe die Gabel jetzt erstmal als Solo Air. Keinerlei Probleme bisher.
Ich muß auch sagen, dass der Rahmen ein Traum ist. Ich mache damit wirklich schon recht viel. Hab mich auch schon übel gelegt und er hat nicht mal nen Riss im Lack. Ich liebe mein Rad.


----------



## ocp (13. Juli 2007)

so, hier mal mein altes Whip mit neuen Parts... jegliche Schalt- und Kettenprobleme gehören jetzt hoffentlich der Vergangenheit an  











hmm und irgendwie denk ich jetzt auch noch über 'ne neue Gabel nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (13. Juli 2007)

Sali Schick,
ZEig mal bitte die andere Seite, möchte gerne sehen wie Du die Rohloffzüge verlegt hast.

Greets & Merci


----------



## rfgs (13. Juli 2007)

ein ur-whiplash,sehr schön,die erste generation mit federwegsverstellung.

roland


----------



## ocp (13. Juli 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Sali Schick,
> ZEig mal bitte die andere Seite, möchte gerne sehen wie Du die Rohloffzüge verlegt hast.
> 
> Greets & Merci



bitteschön:


----------



## oldrizzo (17. Juli 2007)

guden,

habe ein paar details an meinem whip geändert. neuer lrs (hope pro II, dt 5.1, st competition), neue lenker/vorbau-kombi (syntace superforce, syntace vector (in gold weil ich nach drei monaten wartezeit immer noch keinen schwarzen bekommen habe)), xt-kurbel, sram pg 990, hope sattelklemme und schnellspanner hinten.

gewicht aktuell: 16.3 kg mit big bettys. als nächstes kommt vermutlich ein neues schaltwerk, neue reifen (?)


----------



## raschaa (17. Juli 2007)

hey ole rizzo,
du alter cross-poster du 
wie wärs mit tubeless-kit, sind nochma ca. 250g...
der LRS ist stylish! gefällt mir gut, ausser das der frielauf so SAU laut ist bei den dingern, will hoffen das die 5.1 die bikepark einsätze überstehen....

übrigens kriege ich gerade meine totem endlich in den griff (mit hilfe von einem freundlichen TFTuned mechaniker per tel.-support)


----------



## oldrizzo (17. Juli 2007)

für den bikepark nehme ich weiterhin den alten lrs....


----------



## raschaa (17. Juli 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> für den bikepark nehme ich weiterhin den alten lrs....



du alter fuchs...


----------



## pisskopp (18. Juli 2007)

Furchtbar der Schnellspanner!
Das ist jetzt ein kastrierter Freerider


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Juli 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Furchtbar der Schnellspanner!
> Das ist jetzt ein kastrierter Freerider



findest du? ich hatte vorher einen schnellspanner mit 10 mm achse, der war nicht wesentlich stabiler. oder was meinst du?


----------



## pisskopp (19. Juli 2007)

Der Schnellspanner an sich ist ja geil, aber nur an einem Classic-Hardtail.
Ob Stabil oder net weis ich nicht, mit Spannern hatte ich nie Probleme.

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derpedda (26. August 2007)

Dann will ich auch mal mein Fusion hier präsentieren.
Zuvor eine kleine Entstehungsgeschichte: 1998 hab ich mit dem DH Racing aufgehört und hatte damals ein Scott Octane DH (gelb mit blauen Hinterbau, Baujahr 1996) mit einer Boxxer 1997. 
Mit dem Bike bin ich noch ein paar Jahre ab und zu durch den Wald in der nähe gefahren. Mit ca. 16,5kg war es noch relativ leicht nur war eine Montage einer Dreifach Kurbel nicht möglich. Schlussendlich wurde mir das Bike dann noch geklaut  
Mein Traum war es also schon immer ein Bike mit ca. 150mm Federweg und 24 bzw. 27 Gängen, wenn´s geht etwas leichter wie mein altes Oktane DH.

In der BIKE 02/2007 war dann der test der Enduros, genau das was ich immer gesucht hatte. Da ich seit dem Whiplash schon immer ein Fusion fan bin musste ein Freak her. 
Nur die Farbe gefiel mir nicht so recht und auf der suche nach anderen Farben bin ich erst auf dieses Forum gekommen. Als ich dann sideshowbob´s Freak  gesehen habe war die Farbwahl auch klar.

Das Freak fährt sich einfach Traumhaft. Der Hinterbau Arbeitet absolut unauffällig und schluckt alles  

Nun gut! jetzt auch mal was für`s Auge


----------



## gerbine1 (27. August 2007)

Sehr schönes Teil... schreib doch bitten noch ein paar Eckdaten dazu (Gewicht, Ausstattung usw. )


----------



## pisskopp (27. August 2007)

Viel mehr Dein Set up vom Dämpfer...


----------



## heitzer (28. August 2007)

Hier mal ein Fusion Hardtail, dies ist meiner Freundin 9,2 kg


----------



## derpedda (28. August 2007)

@gerbine1: leider keine verlässige Waage zu Hand  und Ausstattung:
Ritchey WCS Lenker und Vorbau, X0 Schaltung, Tune Naben mit Sapin CXray Speichen und DT 5.1.Den Rest Kann man ja sehen. Wenn noch fragen offen sind,einfach melden! 

@pisskopp: Ja ich weiß das es dich brennend interessiert wie andere den Dämpfer eingestellt haben   Ich hab nur noch nichtz dazu geschrieben weil ich das Fahrwerk noch nicht bis ans Limit und so nicht wirklich ein gutes Setup empfehlen kann. Nur schon mal soviel: Ich wiege ca.90Kg und Fahre so mit 30% sag. Nicht ein einziger Durchschlag bisher. Genaue Daten Schreibe ich später, versprochen  

@heitzer: Echt ein Schmuckstück das Slash   Besonders die Farbe gefällt


----------



## pisskopp (29. August 2007)

Das Slash ist Sahne!! Erinnert fast an ein gutes altes Rocky... Da kommt die Lust aufs CC-Wiederr...

@der Pedda  30%?? Wow ich fahre höchstesns 20% Sag... und nutze den Federweg auf meiner Hausstrecke zu 98 oft bis zu 100%.
Bin gespannt


----------



## derpedda (29. August 2007)

Ich möchte gerne mal auf deiner Hausstrecke Fahren  
Bis jetzt hat das Freak nur gemütliche Touren gesehen und ich möchte endlich mal ordentlich ins Gelände damit. Leider fehlt mir etwas die Zeit dazu  

In Sachen Dämpfer Setup schreiben wir lieber in "Welcher Luftdämfer für das Freak?"


----------



## derfreaker (30. August 2007)

derpedda schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne mal auf deiner Hausstrecke Fahren
> Bis jetzt hat das Freak nur gemütliche Touren gesehen und ich möchte endlich mal ordentlich ins Gelände damit. Leider fehlt mir etwas die Zeit dazu
> 
> In Sachen Dämpfer Setup schreiben wir lieber in "Welcher Luftdämfer für das Freak?"


hi derpedda, seh grade dein freak, goile lackierung lass mal ordentlich krachen, damit das "fahrwerk" mal freigefahren wird. das braucht das teil . frage: du hast einer der "neueren" satelstützen von race face drauf. bei mir hat die auf`m freak richtige knarzgeräusche gemacht. manchmal so richtig geschrieeeen.
hast du damit keine probleme? und wenn ich schon dran bin am tippen, grad mal allgemein: kann die stütze komplett versenkt werden. bei meinem 06er freak klemmt da nach ca.100 mm was und das teil geht nicht bis ganz runter


----------



## oldrizzo (30. August 2007)

@pisskopp: nutzt du die heidi kettenführung? ich habe mom. eine alte mrp, aber die passt nicht richtig und scheuert am rahmen... ausserdem sitzt sie zu tief und damit ist die gefahr, dass sie verbiegt recht hoch (ist auch schon passiert)... infos auch gerne per pm. danke im voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (30. August 2007)

TADA: da ist mein neues Whiplash 

irgendwie glaub ich man hat den Aufkleber vorn vergessen??
oder ist der 2007 nicht mehr drauf ??




















ist es nicht wunderschön 
es fehlt aber noch die 66RC2X weil der Reduziersteuersatz noch nicht da
ist.


----------



## derpedda (30. August 2007)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> irgendwie glaub ich man hat den Aufkleber vorn vergessen??
> oder ist der 2007 nicht mehr drauf ??



Bei meinem ist vorne ein Aufkleber drauf  

Dein Whiplash sieht auch zum  aus. Schön mal ein Whip 2007 in der Team Lackierung zu sehen.






derfreaker schrieb:


> bei mir hat die auf`m freak richtige knarzgeräusche gemacht. manchmal so richtig geschrieeeen.
> hast du damit keine probleme?


Wenn man mit der Hand kräftig am Sattel Zieht Kommt schon mal ein Knacks, mehr aber nicht und beim Fahren gar nicht.


----------



## publicenemy (30. August 2007)

BananaJoe schrieb:


> Hier ist meins auch nochmal.
> Hatte es gerade geputzt... verzeiht. Sieht nicht immer unbenutzt aus.



wow! zieh dir nen paar muddy marrys drauf und es sieht bombe aus!


----------



## rfgs (31. August 2007)

sehr schön,wie aus einem hochglanz prospekt!
was ich interessant finde,daß am whip07 von skeletor,über dem wippensockel am sitzrohr ein verstärkungsblechlein angebracht ist.

grüße


----------



## smouki (31. August 2007)

Das VerstÃ¤rkungsblech habe ich auch am Whip05 â dafÃ¼r ist keine Rede mehr von Hochglanz...


----------



## der_niederbayer (31. August 2007)

Ich nenne seit einiger Zeit ein
*Fusion Floyd Marathon Pro*
                          mein eigen

Ein tolles Bike, welches mich speziell bei Abfahrten über Wurzstöcke überzeugt   .... der reine Wahnsinn ....
    

Gewicht ca. 11,8 Kg (incl. Pedale und Rahmengröße M)
Federgabel Fox F80X 
Dämpfer Fox Float R
Bremsen Magura Marta
Lenker Syntace Duraflite Carbon
Vorbau Syntace F99
Naben Fusion Stiger S 
Felgen Sun DS 2
Schaltwerk SRAM X.0 Carbon
Umwerfer Shimano XTR
Kurbel und Innenlager RACE FACE Deus
Sattel Fizik Gobi
Schalthebel SRAM TRIGGER 9.0


Grüße vom Niederbayern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fivepole (4. September 2007)

Yoohaa, mein Freak im Park Modus  






Jawohl, das sind Nobby Nics. Ride smooth and clean  

Ist übrigens ein 05er Promo Line, bei dem aber nur mehr wenige Parts original sind.

Cheerio ...


----------



## Skeletor23 (15. September 2007)

So, jetz mal mein Whiplash (vorerst) fertig mit der richtigen Gabel


----------



## aju (15. September 2007)

Hier mein 2005er Whiplash,






das letzte Woche in der Schweiz mal wieder etwas ausgiebiger im Einsatz war. Fahrwerksmäßig einfach traumhaft, je größer die Brocken, je schneller, desto besser.
Leider  waren wir häufig auch auf langsamen, technischen Trails mit engen Spitzkehren unterwegs. Aber was solls, mit der richtigen Fahrtechnik kommt man auch mit dem Whipi durch jede Kehre


----------



## pisskopp (17. September 2007)

Sieht ja aus wie en Chopper.
Warum soo viele Spacer?


----------



## rfgs (17. September 2007)

schöne knobel-hobel ihr beiden!
@aju
hochtragen-runterfahren?
wegen den verpackungsuntensilien am unterrohr?
oder sind die steilstufen so extrem das du hin und wieder mal aufsetzt?
 grüße


----------



## The Passenger (17. September 2007)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> So, jetz mal mein Whiplash (vorerst) fertig mit der richtigen Gabel
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/whip31.jpg
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/whip16.jpg
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/whip42.jpg



Sehr schön


----------



## aju (17. September 2007)

@rfgs
Mit dem Verpackungsmaterial am Unterrohr trägt sich auch ein 18+ kg schweres Bike sehr angenehm, wie ich im Frühsommer am Gardasee festgestellt habe. In der Schweiz sind wir allerdings überwiegend mit der Seilbahn berghoch.


----------



## P.3'ler (25. September 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/420237/cat/500/ppuser/64865 so, nach ewiger Arbeit ist es endlich in meinen Besitz übergegangen.


----------



## hankpank (25. September 2007)

RRrrrrr    
es schreit richtig nach trails 
sehr hübsch


----------



## Moe's Tavern (25. September 2007)

...hier mal meins... frisch geputzt und triefend nass ;-)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=420279&cat=500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (25. September 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> ...hier mal meins... frisch geputzt und triefend nass ;-)
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=420279&cat=500







Schaut TOP aus!!!!!!!!!! 
Kannst du mir sagen, was das Bike so aufgebaut wiegt??

Danke


----------



## Moe's Tavern (26. September 2007)

habs 2mal mit personenwaage gewogen: zeigte 11,9 und 11,5 an... würde aber subjektiv sagen, das ding hat ein bissel mehr als 12kg


----------



## THdeluxe (5. Oktober 2007)

Hier ist mal mein Whiplash in Video-Form.
 Am besten den Film runterladen (ca 38MB)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2472744


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Thdeluxe,

dein Video ist richtig gut geworden. Der Anfang ist zwar recht langatmig aber eine sehr gute Idee. Die Kippe am Ende ist blöd. Aber alles in allem: tolle Arbeit


----------



## oldrizzo (5. Oktober 2007)

sauber die wurscht.... netter film über ein verdammt nettes bike.


----------



## fivepole (5. Oktober 2007)

THdeluxe schrieb:


> Hier ist mal mein Whiplash in Video-Form.
> Am besten den Film runterladen (ca 38MB)
> 
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2472744



1. Anfangssequenz laaangwelig
2. Zoom in - Schnitt - Zoom out sehr cool gemacht
3. Fahrsequenzen OK
4. Cannabis und Nikotin Propaganda dämlich

Cheerio


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (5. Oktober 2007)

fivepole schrieb:


> 4. Cannabis und Nikotin Propaganda dämlich
> Cheerio


stimmt. ganz vergessen. das war in der tat dämlich.


----------



## Johnnybike (5. Oktober 2007)

Wo seht ihr Canabis? Und wenn schon, wenn er jetzt ein Bier getrunken hätte fänden's alle normal.

Johnny


----------



## rfgs (5. Oktober 2007)

dann machts nächtes mal die augen zu!
evtl sieht euch dann keiner mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THdeluxe (6. Oktober 2007)

Leider mußte ich an dem Tag alles alleine machen (Filmen und biken). 
Deshalb hab ich auch nicht so viel Material zusammen bekommen.
Aber eigentlich ging es mir ja auch mehr darum, meinen neuen Camcorder Canon HV20 mal zu testen.Und dann noch ein neues Videoschnittprogramm, in das ich mich noch weiter einarbeiten muß.
_Aber ich gelobe besserung_. 
 _Weitere Filmchen werden folgen ... und dann _ohne _Kippen!!!_


----------



## DickesB (10. Oktober 2007)

Nun bekommt ihr endlich auch mal meins zu sehen, das ich mit viel Lehrgeld verbunden heute fertiggestellt hab...*g*
Nicht das Maul zerreißen über die Gabel, des passt so und hat zumindest bei mir nichts poser haftes... 
Mein Ziel war ein Allround Bikepark Fully für den härteren Einsatz, aber nicht zu extrem auf Downhill getrimmt... Das kam dabei raus und ist in der Zusammenstellung vorher mehrmals gefahren geworden und ich kann es nur jedem empfehlen, super wendiges Teil, das auch nem Downhill gewachsen ist, mitdem man aber auch auf Northshores, auf Tables und auf ner BikerX Strecke Spass haben kann...
Also hier das Bild... 
Wenn ihr euch über meine Zusammenstellung das Maul zerreißen wollt, nur zu, ich weis das ich mein Ziel ohne einbußen erreicht habe...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. Oktober 2007)

die gabel passt farblich nicht so ganz aber sonst: top


----------



## DickesB (10. Oktober 2007)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> die gabel passt farblich nicht so ganz aber sonst: top



Meistens passt die Fox Gabel von 2007 nicht ganz zu den Bikes, aber silber Oliv Gelb, geht schon, aber nunja des ist geschmacksache...*g*
Ich finds geil...*lol*
Außerdem soll sie so funktionieren wie ich mir des vorstell und net nur gut aussehen... Den Part sollen die Poser übernehmen...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. Oktober 2007)

Über die Funktion habe ich ja auch nichts gesagt  Also viel Spaß damit.


----------



## JoKo1988 (10. Oktober 2007)

geiles ding und have fun damit, ABER die farbe der griffe naja... und die aufkleber auf dem rahmen muss net sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (10. Oktober 2007)

Schönes Bike!
Die Gabel und Laufräder hätt ich auch noch gerne!
Dann sieht man sich ja demnächst vielleicht mal am KK?


----------



## raschaa (11. Oktober 2007)

nett.....unsere bikes sind sich recht ähnlich...hab nochn bischen auf gewicht geachtet..hatt auch mit der 40 geliebäugelt, aber die "erschlägt" optisch den filigranen whiplash rahmen...dennoch fahrn tuts sich bestimmt hammer...viel spass damit!


----------



## derpedda (12. Oktober 2007)

DickesB schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch über meine Zusammenstellung das Maul zerreißen wollt, nur zu, ich weis das ich mein Ziel ohne einbußen erreicht habe...



Ist doch Klasse geworden  
Sowas hätt ich ja auch noch gerne nur fehlt mir etwas die Zeit für reines FR und DH Biken


----------



## rfgs (15. Oktober 2007)

ich probiers mal


----------



## DickesB (21. Oktober 2007)

Hier nochmal, das es auch Online bleibt...*g*


----------



## harrypeter18 (28. Oktober 2007)

servus cyclo,
schönes bike hast du da !!!
darf man fragen was es wiegt ?
grüße harry


----------



## THdeluxe (29. Oktober 2007)

Hier die etwas längere Version meines Filmchens






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOludR0IFZM


----------



## zoomi (5. November 2007)

[/url]


Der Rahmen ist for sale - Zeitmangel.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160176144048&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=006

Vielleicht hat einer von euch ja Interesse.

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## derpedda (5. November 2007)

zoomi schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist for sale - Zeitmangel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Whiplash 87 (6. November 2007)

Hier ma mein Rad.
Ist ready to Race für nächste Saison



Updates
-2 Laufradsatz mit roten Hope Pro 2, Sapim Race Spokes 2.0-1.8-2.0 und mavic Ex 721
- Wenn verfügbar und schon ma getestet nen Rock Shox Vivid mit Titanfeder

ohne die updates wiegt es wie auf dem Bild 18,1 kg.

Das Ghost im Hintergrund ist nur für die Kondition, aber man sieht denke ich das es auf ner Rolle steht.

Mfg.

B.Simon               http://amok-racing.blogspot.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hankpank (6. November 2007)

sehr geil!
weisst du die geometriedaten von der xl-version? gerade die oberrohrlänge würde mich interessieren


----------



## Whiplash 87 (6. November 2007)

Danke 
Danke
Oberrohrlänge müßte ich messen weiß ich nicht ausm Kopf. Könnt das Rad auch gerne Bewerten  .


----------



## hankpank (6. November 2007)

das wär cool. frage mich allerdings warum fusion die xl-größe nich direkt ins programm übernimmt. die schweisslehre scheint ja zu stehen


----------



## Whiplash 87 (6. November 2007)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen warum die das nicht Standart Mäßig anbieten. Ich habe nummer 4 von 50  . Saß auch ma auf nem M und bin Froh das ich das L habe. Bin aber auch 1,93 und mag lange Räder.


----------



## gondelfahrer (6. November 2007)

Hallo,
2008er Whip (3 Größen), WhipEx  (2 Größen) und Terminator (3 Größen):


----------



## pisskopp (7. November 2007)

Jo das ist gepflegte Beauty


----------



## rfgs (7. November 2007)

du kopp!
sieht aus als ob du gelernter kabelverleger wärst ;-)
wenn ich mich täusche,ein   sorry
ansonsten: sauba sog i
grüße


----------



## pisskopp (7. November 2007)

nein, ist alles schon aufgeräumt.. ist ein altes Bild..
Züge laufen nun unter dem Tretlager...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. November 2007)

seit wann hast du denn einen neuen rahmen, pisskopp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (7. November 2007)

seit 4Monaten,ist aber noch immer ein FreA k


----------



## smouki (7. November 2007)

pisskopp/die Rahmenfarbe/geil/tauschen/Weiss/?/


----------



## pisskopp (8. November 2007)

Nein, nein, das passt zu mir, Assigrau, da sieht alles Dreck dran gut aus.
Keine Pflege ist die beste Pflege!


----------



## smouki (8. November 2007)

Yeah!


----------



## aju (8. November 2007)

rfgs schrieb:


> @aju
> hochtragen-runterfahren?
> wegen den verpackungsuntensilien am unterrohr?



hier die Verpackungsutensilien im Einsatz...


----------



## pisskopp (8. November 2007)

Links von den Treppen, kann man hochfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (8. November 2007)

aber nur wenn man n UNIMOG getriebe am HR verbaut hat!

schöne radeln allerseits


----------



## gondelfahrer (8. November 2007)

Moment, vielleicht ist er ja hochgefahren und trägt grade vorsichtig sein Rad runter...


----------



## Chris82 (8. November 2007)

Kommt ganz darauf an was man bis zu dieser stelle alles schon in den beinen hat, aber probiert hätte ich es auch. Bestimmt auch mal mit ordentlich Zucker an der Treppe.


----------



## sporty (9. November 2007)

November Rain........äh Raid


----------



## derfreaker (9. November 2007)

gondelfahrer schrieb:


> Moment, vielleicht ist er ja hochgefahren und trägt grade vorsichtig sein Rad runter...


...ist evtl. auch "vorsitzender" im transportgeschwader... 
wo war den dieses traumwetter gestern, hä?


----------



## pisskopp (9. November 2007)

He Sporty, alter Hevy-Mettler,

zeit für ein Freak !


----------



## sporty (11. November 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> He Sporty, alter Hevy-Mettler,
> 
> zeit für ein Freak !



Ach ne, beim Freak bricht ja immer der Hinterbau... 

Dann schon lieber ein Whiplash, als alter Metallica Fan (bis zur Kill`em all )
Im Ernst , das Raid reicht mir .


----------



## pisskopp (12. November 2007)

Reicht nicht...

Master of puppets ins Ohr und dannn, Oh ich sehe Du lebts in  Bochum..

Ok, Gröni rein und dann reicht auch dein raid


----------



## hankpank (12. November 2007)

LOL @ grönemeyer
...mit musik fahren geht nich ab


----------



## JoKo1988 (15. November 2007)

so mein update vom whiplash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (16. November 2007)

yeaaa


----------



## snorre (16. November 2007)

Na endlich! Nach ganzen 2 Monaten warten hab ich doch noch mein Freak bekommen. Gewicht laut Personenwaage 13,9 kg.





Viele Grüße, Snorre


----------



## snorre (16. November 2007)

OK, 2. Versuch.




Hoffentlich klappts jetzt. Tschööö!


----------



## thomlau (16. November 2007)

Hallo snorre,

geiles Freak hast Du da jetzt!!! 
Da wünsch ich Dir mal viel Spaß beim Biken.

Gruß thomlau


----------



## kubikjch (16. November 2007)

Servus Snorre,

na darauf hat sich das Warten doch gelohnt, oder.

Vielleicht kannst du ja bald mal eine Runde zusammen mit uns drehen.

Viel Spaß damit

Jochen


----------



## pisskopp (17. November 2007)

Yop, schön schlicht.

Und ab sofort auf die piste, möchte gerne wissen was die Reiffen taugen


----------



## Brausa (18. November 2007)

Schöne Farbe, auch die Aufkleber gefallen mir besser als bei den älteren Modellen. Ist das bereits ein '08er Modell?


----------



## snorre (19. November 2007)

Moin!
Danke für das Lob und die guten Wünsche.

@ Jochen:
Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Anhängerkupplung für den Fahrradträger (sonst bin ich ja schon kaputt, bis ich erst mal bei Euch bin), dann kann ich gern mal bei Euch mitradln.

@ Brausa:
Ja, ist bereits ein 08er Modell. Die Farbe ist die vom Floyd SL von der Homepage. Soll es aber auch so beim Freak (weiß, rot, metallic) geben. Nur leider ist das passende Bild noch nicht online.

Der erste Ausritt wird hoffentlich auch bald stattfinden. Schließlich muss man lt. Fusion die 08er Lyrik 20 Stunden einfahren.
Tschööö!


----------



## letzter (19. November 2007)

snorre schrieb:


> OK, 2. Versuch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, sieht gut aus. aber lass dir doch noch ein steuerkopfschildchen schenken - sonst siehts vorne so leer aus.

;-) Letzter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brausa (19. November 2007)

hat sich eigentlich technisch etwas zum 07er Modell geändert?


----------



## snorre (20. November 2007)

Von der Goe her hat sich anscheinend nichts verändert. Laut Bike o.ä. wurde der Hinterbau auf 165 mm angepasst.
Aber allgemein würde ich sagen, dass sich bis auf das (nun hoffentlich haltbare) Fräßteil der Schwinge nichts verändert hat.
Grüße, Snorre


----------



## RolandMC (20. November 2007)

Noch ein Freak aus dem Zweiradbunker:




Noch nicht ganz fertig. Bremsen Juicy 7, Sitz SQ - Lab, Reifen Maxxis Minion.


----------



## fivepole (20. November 2007)

White is nice ...

Größe S? Was ist das für ne Sattelstützenlänge?

Mario


----------



## RolandMC (20. November 2007)

fivepole schrieb:


> White is nice ...
> 
> Größe S? Was ist das für ne Sattelstützenlänge?
> 
> Mario



Hallo

ist ne 350 er steckt aber noch ca 11 cm tief. Notfalls ne 400


----------



## boettgeri (24. November 2007)

Hallo,
vor wenigen Wochen fertiggeworden ist das selbst aufgebaute 06er Floyd-SL in Gr. M für meine Frau (ich selbst fahre ein Raid )
Gewicht mit Anbauteilen, so wie's da abgebildet ist: 11,3 kg
...und weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (7. Dezember 2007)

So hier mal mein Whipi. Zwar nicht mehr das Jüngste, aber ein aktuelles Bild war schon lange mal fällig!


----------



## timhau (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mein Freak mit Schutzblechen von meinem alten Specialized Enduro.

Viel Spaß
timhau


----------



## smouki (8. Dezember 2007)

*Freaks & Romantik*
Bild von heute Nachmittag, direkt ab Handy (nix Bildbarbeitung und so)


----------



## DickesB (8. Dezember 2007)

smouki schrieb:


> *Freaks & Romantik*
> Bild von heute Nachmittag, direkt ab Handy (nix Bildbarbeitung und so)



schwärm, dahin will ich auch...
Wo is dat?
Wenn du da in der Nähe wohnst, Respekt... Geile Umgebung...


----------



## smouki (10. Dezember 2007)

@*B*
dat is in der Schweiz, Interlaken's Hausberg, der Harder:
Schöne Feierabend- oder wann immer man will Runde.
Gibt schon auch Trails hier...


----------



## olivier (10. Dezember 2007)

smouki schrieb:


> @*B*
> ... dat is in der Schweiz, Interlaken's  ...
> Gibt schon auch Trails hier...



Da komm ich auch grad ins Träumen und schwärmen  
Der illegalste und (einer der) schönste Trail der Schweiz: 
von Grindelwald, First, Bachalpsee, Schynige Platte, Interlaken!


----------



## rfgs (18. Dezember 2007)

nach ca 8 wochen nahezu kompletter sattelabstinenz mal ein foto
(hab ich das schon reingestellt?,na egal)





roland


----------



## derfreaker (19. Dezember 2007)

rfgs schrieb:


> nach ca 8 wochen nahezu kompletter sattelabstinenz mal ein foto
> (hab ich das schon reingestellt?,na egal)
> 
> 
> ...


na da ist doch die freundin hellauf begeistert, so en whipie auf`m parkett im "heiligen" wohnzimmer. cooler parkplatz! so ne partnerin hätt wohl jeder gerne...


----------



## rfgs (19. Dezember 2007)

hab keine eine feste beste! mehrere sind besser  
ist nur laminat;wasserfest,abwischbar und rostfrei
und bei mir riechts manchmal gut nach werkstatt,wobei das radl nur für stümperhafte fototermine und reperaturen ins wohnzimmer darf.
s nervt auf dauer wenns dauernd unter den schuhen knirscht.

merci


----------



## the me (26. Dezember 2007)

Zu Weihnachten gab's ne neue Gabel!!     
Jetz muss ich mein Whip auch mal posten. Hoffentlich klappts.









... und noch von der anderen Seite:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (26. Dezember 2007)

sehr schön!
wie ist die gabel so?
was hast du vorne fürn trumm scheibe?
noch weihnachtliche grüße


----------



## the me (26. Dezember 2007)

Die Gabel is einfach traumhaft!! Ich war schon immer Marzocchi Fan, und das wird sich auch nicht so schnell ändern!! Mehr als die RCV braucht kein Mensch. 
Und die Scheibe is eine 225er Hope; mit Formula Bremse gefahren, wie man vielleicht sieht. Die is unübertroffen!! Jetz isse auch endlich mal für die Gabel zugelassen!!    

Von mir natürlich auch noch Weihnachtsgrüße; wenn auch in letzter Minute.
keep riding


----------



## Whiplash 87 (27. Dezember 2007)

Der Aktuelle Stand meines Terminators  







Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## rfgs (27. Dezember 2007)

ui jui
sehr schee
besonders die heidy von den bergen

@the me
jaja die marzocchi fans, die gabel ist auch mein favorit fürs nächste jahr!


----------



## gerbine1 (27. Dezember 2007)

sehr schönes Teil "the me"
Die "orig." Fusion Teamlackierung gefällt mir pers. noch immer am Besten.


----------



## mx49 (28. Dezember 2007)

Hallo RolandMC,

warum ist dein Oberrohr zu tief gezogen?
Ist das bei den 08ern so?Sieht stark aus.

Grüße


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2007)

mx49 schrieb:


> Hallo RolandMC,
> 
> warum ist dein Oberrohr zu tief gezogen?
> Ist das bei den 08ern so?Sieht stark aus.
> ...



das ist ein S Rahmen. Ideal für technische Trails. Die Beinfreiheit ist durch die geringe Oberrohrhöhe optimal.

Roland


----------



## Anbipa (29. Dezember 2007)

Das erste Freak Team 2008
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/587]
	
[/URL]
Euer Andy


----------



## mx49 (29. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> das ist ein S Rahmen. Ideal für technische Trails. Die Beinfreiheit ist durch die geringe Oberrohrhöhe optimal.
> 
> Roland



Aha,soll heißen, nur bei S schauts so aus.
Bei den größern Rahmen fällt das nicht mehr so stark aus,richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerbine1 (29. Dezember 2007)

Hey Andy, hör endlich auf Fotos von so geilen Freaks hier reinzustellen. Mir drückts das Wasser in die Augen, hab noch immer kein Freak


----------



## snorre (30. Dezember 2007)

@MX 49
Servus,
stimmt - beim Freak in S siehts so aus, als würde das Oberrohr in die Sitzsteben übergehen (hat zumindest einigermaßen die gleiche Höhe). Mein Freak in zwei Nummern größer (L - ist irgendwo vorher hier im Thread zu sehen) und da ist das Oberrohr deutlich über den Sitzstreben.
Tschö, Snorre


----------



## pisskopp (30. Dezember 2007)

@Anpipa   Du Sack !
Immerhin hab ich euch auf der Bike Attack überholt )
Hoffe wir sehen uns wieder next Year


----------



## Sushi1976 (30. Dezember 2007)

Anbipa schrieb:


> Das erste Freak Team 2008
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/587]
> 
> [/URL]
> Euer Andy




Sieht super geil aus das Bike und was soll es kosten?

Gruss Sushi


----------



## Anbipa (30. Dezember 2007)

Der Basispreis  Enduro Lite ist 3899. in dieser Austattung.
plus 55 ATA 400.- plus DT 1750 600.- 
incl. Race Face Deus XC Sattelstütze und Selle Italia XC Kevlar.
Also Gesamt 4899.-

Wer möchte es haben?

Mehr Info bitte PM schreiben.


----------



## Sushi1976 (30. Dezember 2007)

Anbipa schrieb:


> Der Basispreis  Enduro Lite ist 3899. in dieser Austattung.
> plus 55 ATA 400.- plus DT 1750 600.-
> incl. Race Face Deus XC Sattelstütze und Selle Italia XC Kevlar.
> Also Gesamt 4899.-
> ...



Ich hätte interesse an nem Raid Team, ab wann ist das verfügbar?
Größe M oder L müsste ich testen bin 1,78m und Schrittlänge 82cm

Sushi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fivepole (31. Dezember 2007)

Anbipa schrieb:


> Also Gesamt 4899.-


----------



## Sladdif9 (31. Dezember 2007)

Mein Fahrrad


----------



## spaceschleim (31. Dezember 2007)

ui!

schick!


gutn rutsch!


----------



## Anbipa (3. Januar 2008)

*Heute Umgebaut auf 888 ATA WC mit Marzocchi Vorbau und Spank Lenker*

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/6833]
	
[/URL]
*Euer Andy*


----------



## apache (3. Januar 2008)

So, mal mein Bike, hoffe es klappt... und Felgen sind Geschmacksache aber mir gefallen sie


----------



## hankpank (4. Januar 2008)

langsam fang ich an mich an doppelbrücken-whiplashs zu gewöhnen. sieht echt nice aus


----------



## JoKo1988 (4. Januar 2008)

habe seit heute auch eine 888 drin^^
finde ne schwarze passt besser rein

also durch so eine gabel wird ein whiplash noch ein tick geiler wie ich finde.


----------



## DickesB (4. Januar 2008)

Um es nochmal an die Doppelbrücken Whipies anzuhängen mein Schatz... 






Kleines Update:
Crank brothers 5050xx 2008 
schmälerer Hinterreifen Maxxis Minion DH


----------



## JoKo1988 (4. Januar 2008)

super geiles bike, aber man könnte dich TÖTEN für die GRIFFE!!!! 

kannst mal später sagen, ob die pedalle was taugen, weil ich bin auf der suche nach anständigen^^


----------



## pisskopp (4. Januar 2008)

muss gestehen, mir gefallen die doppelbrücken net.
Die gelben Griffe sind gewagt.
Die Mallets sind gut, für den Downhill etwas zu weit, unbedingt Schuhe ohne Stollen nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DickesB (4. Januar 2008)

pisskopp schrieb:


> muss gestehen, mir gefallen die doppelbrücken net.
> Die gelben Griffe sind gewagt.
> Die Mallets sind gut, für den Downhill etwas zu weit, unbedingt Schuhe ohne Stollen nehmen



Also zu den Mallet hab ich das Update hinzugefügt und sie getauscht gegen 5050xx... Aber mit der Weite hattest du trotzdem Recht...

Wegen den gelben Griffen:
Wenn du meinen z.B. meine  helm kennen würdest wüsstest du wie gewagt ich wirklich bin... 

guckst du... Ich fall gerne etwas aus der Rolle und will nicht das was jeder hat...







Ich denke das beantwortet alles... 
Die Farben kommen viel greller raus wie auf dem Foto...


----------



## DickesB (4. Januar 2008)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> super geiles bike, aber man könnte dich TÖTEN für die GRIFFE!!!!
> 
> kannst mal später sagen, ob die pedalle was taugen, weil ich bin auf der suche nach anständigen^^



Die Mallet sind nemme dran und über die 5050xx gibts net viel zu sagen sie halten was sie versprechen, lediglich gibts den ein oder anderen dem sie zu bullig erscheinen...

Die griffe sind hammer... Wer hat das? Genau das ist das was ich will...
Auch wenn  du mich gleich zitierst "warum hat es denn niemand!?"...


----------



## Anbipa (5. Januar 2008)

Hier ein Freak EX Testbike von Fusion für meinen Shop und Team.
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/8151]
	
[/URL]

Danke an Fusion und den Tobi 

Auf eine erfolgreiche Saison Andy


----------



## Schreiner (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo Andy

ist das ein M?

Freu mich schon saumässig auf mein Freak EX


----------



## pisskopp (5. Januar 2008)

Ferkel seid Ihr!!!


----------



## BananaJoe (6. Januar 2008)

Ich finde die neue 66 auch richtig klasse. Passt zum Whiplash.
Mit meiner Totem werde ich eh nurnoch ausgelacht.
Mal sehen, ob ich mir dieses Jahr eine 66er gönne. Für meine Totem
bekomme ich eh fast nichts mehr.
Mal nebenbei:
Das mit dem Fotoalbum finde ich richtig schlecht. Warum konnten man denn die Bilder nicht ins neue Album konvertieren?
Habt ihr da Infos zu?
Grüße aus dem Norden.
Bananana


----------



## fivepole (6. Januar 2008)

DickesB schrieb:


> guckst du... Ich fall gerne etwas aus der Rolle und will nicht das was jeder hat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da explodiert gleich mein Bildschirm. Schnell weiterklicken.


----------



## Anbipa (7. Januar 2008)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Hallo Andy
> 
> ist das ein M?
> 
> Freu mich schon saumässig auf mein Freak EX



Hallo Schreiner, ja es ist die Größr M


----------



## JoKo1988 (13. Januar 2008)

Ein Whiplash mehr mit DC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joeddy (19. Januar 2008)

Das FREAK meiner 15jährigen Tochter!!Wie der Vater so ....


----------



## joeddy (19. Januar 2008)




----------



## fivepole (19. Januar 2008)

Wie der Vater so die Tochter!
Wie das Freak so die Tocher womöglich auch? 

Mein Anderthalbjähriger wollte im Herbst auch immer Freak fahren:


----------



## Flash Gordon (25. Januar 2008)

So, jetzt hab ich auch eins!!


----------



## fivepole (25. Januar 2008)

nice ...


----------



## lassereinböng (25. Januar 2008)

hier dann auch nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (25. Januar 2008)

neu und noch so sauber. lass es krachen


----------



## dumabrain (29. Januar 2008)

und noch ein whip:


----------



## JoKo1988 (29. Januar 2008)

lecka

alles sehr geile Fusions, wobei ich jetzt ein Totemhasser bin

@dumabrain: Ist das eine Point KeFü? Wenn ja, hast du sie gewogen?


----------



## Condor (29. Januar 2008)

haha joko stell Dir vor, ich hätte Dich vor nen Jahr nicht vom Totem-2step-Kauf abgebracht..... da wärst Du glaub ich vor Ärger explodiert! So gings doch noch mit der Coil...  (vor der Coil hatte ich Dich auch gewartet... )


----------



## rfgs (29. Januar 2008)

mei,lauta scheene radels!


----------



## dumabrain (29. Januar 2008)

@JoKo: das eine selfmade carbon führung... 130gramm

was gibt es an der totem auszusetzen? ich bin mit meiner voll zufrieden und hatte nie irgendwelche probleme...


----------



## JoKo1988 (29. Januar 2008)

Naja ich habe 4 Druckstufen, eine Dichtung und eine Buchse kaputt bekommen innerhalb von 7Monaten.
Die Totem hat mir sozusagen 2007 versaut

Aber wenn deine funktioniert, dann glück gehabt.

Was wiegt dein Whiplash überhaupt?(mit welchen Reifen^^)


----------



## dumabrain (29. Januar 2008)

mit den minion dh im mom ca. 17,4kg .. könnte noch gewicht sparen an sattel, stütze, lenker und vorbau sparen.. kennt jemand einen leichten 1.5 vorbau mit 31,8 klemmung und dazu passenden leichten lenker?


----------



## hankpank (29. Januar 2008)

die sunline-sachen sind recht leicht für 1.5 http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=53596
oder thomson http://bike-components.de/catalog/MTB/Vorbauten/Elite+X4+Vorbau++0%B0+OS+1%2C5%22


----------



## Bogie (30. Januar 2008)

jep, der thomson x4 ist absolut geil! aber bei chainreactioncycles ist er deutlich billiger! lenker hab ich den easton monkeylite. wird als dh-lenker verkauft.
gruß bogie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (4. Februar 2008)

so mein Whiplash ist jetzt fürs erste fertig
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/27434]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Konacoiler360 (4. Februar 2008)

Geil, Geil, Geil !! Mit Vivid und schöner T8 Forke, finde ich genial!


----------



## Hansman77 (5. Februar 2008)

So, hier mal meine zwei ...  

(Mann, freu ich mich auf die Saison  - Portes du Soleil, wir kommen  )


----------



## rfgs (5. Februar 2008)

schön schön!
bis auf die sättel,ich bitte um verzeihung,aber die sind zu klobig für die radeln,zumindest fürs terminator,beim whip kann mans noch verschmerzen

roland


----------



## Jan1210 (8. Februar 2008)

@ JoKo:
super schönes whiplash  
Hast du es schon getestet oder noch nicht?
greez jan


----------



## JoKo1988 (9. Februar 2008)

danke

habe heute mal gas gegeben und mal mein whiplash über steinfelder und schnelle kurven gejagt

der vivid funktioniert wunderbar. will nix anderes mehr fahren


----------



## Jan1210 (10. Februar 2008)

glaub ich dir!  
was sagst du zur Marzocchi 888?  
greez jan


----------



## fusion-elch (14. Februar 2008)

juhu endlich ist mein team terminator da *freu* by andys bikes & parts 
thx @ andy 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JoKo1988 (14. Februar 2008)

geiler Hobel!!!
welches Baujahr ist es denn?
und mach bitte einen vernünftigen Sattel drauf, so ein ding gehört nicht auf ein DH Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusion-elch (14. Februar 2008)

aber der ist weich ;-) bj ist 2007


----------



## fivepole (15. Februar 2008)

fusion-elch schrieb:


> aber der ist weich ;-)



Aber so ein Rad wird doch nicht im Sitzen bewegt. Weg mit


----------



## Schreiner (17. Februar 2008)

Mein neues Babe

Vielen Dank an Andy von Andy Bikes and Parts und an Tobi von Fusion.

Ein paar Updates kommen noch, Sattel, Lenker, Kefü und Bremsleitungen.


----------



## big-p-fan (18. Februar 2008)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Mein neues Babe
> 
> Vielen Dank an Andy von Andy Bikes and Parts und an Tobi von Fusion.
> 
> Ein paar Updates kommen noch, Sattel, Lenker, Kefü und Bremsleitungen.





Sieht gut aus !!!  

Freu mich auf die ersten Ausfahrten, wenn das EX in die freie Wildbahn darf...


----------



## Whiplash 87 (18. Februar 2008)

Hier mal mein Hobel jetzt mit Dhx 5 air und endlich komplett fertig. Wiegt wie auf dem Bild mit Pedalen 17,1 kg.




und eins im Einsatz




Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## fusion-elch (23. Februar 2008)

sry mein terminator ist schon bj 2008 
gruß 
domme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spex (23. Februar 2008)

Treuer Begleiter,
eins der allerersten Freak und natürlich noch top fit!




Gruß
Manfred


----------



## olivier (23. Februar 2008)

Du fährst einen Stahldämpfer? Zufrieden?
(Ich fand den Fox nicht so gut, hoff aber dass das Akira Tuning was gebracht hat. Morgen ist die erste Ausfahrt mit mehr Progression)

Wie findest du die Z1 Light? Ich hätte lieber eine etwas härtere Grundabstimmung, aber es gibt ja keine andere Feder von MZ für diese Gabel.

Wie schwer bist du? (Nur wegen der Gabel! )

Aber eigentlich ist es schon ein cooles bike, auch wenn mein Post etwas negativ klingt. Die absolute Perfektion lässt sich halt nur anstreben aber nie erreichen!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (24. Februar 2008)

fusion-elch schrieb:


> sry mein terminator ist schon bj 2008
> gruß
> domme



Wie soll ich das verstehen?

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## gondelfahrer (3. März 2008)

fusion-elch schrieb:


> sry mein terminator ist schon bj 2008
> gruß
> domme



Sicher? Falls ja, in welcher Größe ist der?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Anbipa (3. März 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe dieses Bike verkauft.
Es ist ein 2007/2008 Rahmen bei Fusion gibt es nur Detailänderungen.
Der Rahmen ist in Größe  M 
Es wird einen S, M und L  geben. 
Also früh ordern den der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm( Terminator). 
Andy


----------



## free-wheelz (4. März 2008)

Hallo Fusion Liebhaber, 

Meine bikes..

Ein prototype Strangler (Von Guido Tschugg gewesen) Ich habe es seit 3 jahre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hier mit die neue coating..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und meine Terminator 2007





Entschuldigung fur meines Deutsch, ich komme aus die Niederlande.

Martijn


----------



## pisskopp (4. März 2008)

Das mit dem abgekratztem Lack find ich irgendwie klasse.
Wo benutzt Du dein terminator in denNL ?
Dein Deutsch ist bestens für uns


----------



## free-wheelz (4. März 2008)

Das war wenn ich den lack "removed" fur die neue powdercoating.
Die Strangler geht mit nach dem einigen 4x track in die Niederlande, welche ich zusammen met freunden "designed"  Es liegt in Groningen (oben in Holland) und wir organisieren auch 4x races...  Check www.bikepark.nl mal fur mehr info. Und naturlich auch in die bikeparken in Dld.

Die Terminator wird meistens in Dld, France und so wieter gebraucht. Dafur ist die Niederlande zu flache..

T.


----------



## fivepole (4. März 2008)

free-wheelz schrieb:


>



Nice


----------



## hankpank (5. März 2008)

jo. gefällt sehr !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (5. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Hier mal wieder in Bild von meinem Whiplash. Jetzt mit neuer Gabel! Die 66er ATA ist ein Traum!! Im Vergleich dazu das Freak EX vom Schreiner, das jetzt auch ne Kettenführung bekommen hat. 
An dieser Stelle möchte ich nochmal Andy danken, dass es mit der Gabel so gut geklappt hat!!!


----------



## Schreiner (5. März 2008)

Boah eyh obwohl ich das dickere Unterrohr habe habe ich nen zahnstocher als Gabel.

Tobi darf ich ne 66 ins Freak EX machen


----------



## derfreaker (5. März 2008)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Boah eyh obwohl ich das dickere Unterrohr habe habe ich nen zahnstocher als Gabel.


die "weisse" tät auch optimässig besser zum freak passen. ansonsten: schönes ensemble...


----------



## gerbine1 (5. März 2008)

@ Schreiner Dann bau dir doch ne "66" ein. Gewichtmäßig wird nicht soviel um sein


----------



## EVO 1 (7. März 2008)

Hier mal wieder mein kleines Spielzeug    

vorher:




und jetzt:




zum Gewicht: vorher 18,9kg und jetzt 17,9kg 
Leider fehlt mir noch die Bestellte Syntace Lenker, Vorbau Kombi .
Nen Evolver soll auch noch rein kommen, aber für den muß ich erst ma wieder nen bischen Geld Verdienen  .
Aber morgen werden erst ma Gabel und Bremsen ausgibig getestet.
Have a nice day, Oli.


----------



## publicenemy (7. März 2008)

sieht gut aus , mach aber die sticker  von den felgen runter , das rot und gelb kommt voll schlecht und verdirbt alles meiner meinung nach ... das auf der gabel reicht schon


----------



## fivepole (7. März 2008)

Gott sei Dank war das erste Bild nicht aktuell. Mir fiel nämlich spontan "Mensch, mach doch ne Single Crown Gabel rein" ein. Feines Teil


----------



## Konacoiler360 (7. März 2008)

Finde die DC besser. Gerade für das EX! Aber trotzdem cooles Bike


----------



## apache (7. März 2008)

beides toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BananaJoe (7. März 2008)

Ich sehe, dass du deinen Achsenhebel vorn auch nicht nach oben gedreht bekommst. Das mit dem Hebel find ich nicht so schön, da er sich so doch schnell verkannten könnte.
Gruß
Banana


----------



## the me (8. März 2008)

Das Problem hatt ich am Anfang auch ... und als dann der Reifen mal locker war, und ich festgezogen hab, hatt ichs wohl ein bisschen zu gut gemeint; und das war auch wirklich gut so!! Dann rastet der Hebel der neuen Marzocchi eine Stufe weiter!! Und man kann ihn somit drehen wohin mal will!! Einfach "zu feste zumachen"!! 

cheers


----------



## EVO 1 (8. März 2008)

Hi Leute,

Danke für die Blumen.
Ich habs heute richtig getestet und muß sagen die Entscheidung für die 66er war genau richtig, is ne 1a Gabel.    

@: Konacoiler360
Die 888 war ok, hat mir aber einfach zu hoch gebaut. Durch die 66 und dadurch das ich keine obere Brücke mehr hab,
kann ich endlich den Lenker tief montieren was besser past.

@: BananaJoe
Das mit dem Hebel hat mich anfangs auch sehr gewundert, aber dann is mir das selbe wie the me passiert.
Umd jetzt is der Hebel da wo er sein soll, Probiers einfach mal aus.

Gruß Oli


----------



## BananaJoe (8. März 2008)

Ich werds mal ausprobieren. Der Hebel muß bei mir auch nach oben. Sieht man einen von euch im April in Winterberg?


----------



## quert ziopi (9. März 2008)

hier und da nen update. mein 2005er terminator:


----------



## Skunkworks (10. März 2008)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Boah eyh obwohl ich das dickere Unterrohr habe habe ich nen zahnstocher als Gabel.
> 
> Tobi darf ich ne 66 ins Freak EX machen





gerbine1 schrieb:


> @ Schreiner Dann bau dir doch ne "66" ein. Gewichtmäßig wird nicht soviel um sein



nee, auch das Freak EX darf nur die 55er fahren, hab ich schon bei Tobi gefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (10. März 2008)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> nee, auch das Freak EX darf nur die 55er fahren, hab ich schon bei Tobi gefragt.



Das war schon klar, deswegen der Smily, ne 66 würde auch ca 65° Lenkwinkel ergeben das währe des guten dann einfach zu viel ;-)

Gestern knapp 80KM mit dem EX gefahren werde langsam wikeder fit und fange an jedes Gramm an dem teil zu Lieben


----------



## boettgeri (1. April 2008)

So, dann will ich heute mal mein neustes Projekt vorstellen, welches gerade erst vor ein paar Stunden in den Grundzügen fertig geworden ist. Die Komponenten sind zum Teil von meinem "alten" 2004er Raid zum anderen Teil neu.
Gefahren bin ich es noch nicht. Muß morgen erst noch das Setup durchfüren, dazu bin ich heute nicht mehr gekommen.
Nachfolgend ein paar Bilder vom Aufbau bis zur vorläufigen Endversion mit 11,8 kg  fahrfertig, so wie abgebildet (Komponentenauflistung: auf letztes Bild klicken).

Gruß
boettgeri


----------



## DJT (1. April 2008)

schickes Bike   viel Spaß damit!


----------



## boettgeri (7. April 2008)

DJT schrieb:


> schickes Bike   viel Spaß damit!



Danke, hab's jetzt noch etwas schicker gemacht wie ich meine und dabei nochmal 120g eingespart:


----------



## Schreiner (7. April 2008)

fein fein, Sattel sieht extrem aus aber passt gut, gefällt mir.


----------



## Brausa (7. April 2008)

Da mit Fahren bei der aktuellen Schneelage nicht viel los ist, war zumindest mal Zeit zum Putzen:


----------



## sasch12 (7. April 2008)

ich lieb diese Farbkombi...


----------



## gerbine1 (8. April 2008)

Nette Sattelstütze


----------



## gondelfahrer (8. April 2008)

> Nette Sattelstütze


Ja, aber falsch rum... 
Warum machst Du nicht 'ne grade rein und dafür einen kurzen Vorbau drauf?  
Dann sitzt Du zentraler und verbesserst das Handling...


----------



## gerbine1 (8. April 2008)

So hab ichs ja auch gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROKONE! (9. April 2008)

so: hier mal mein hobel! gerade aus dem winterschlaf erweckt! 
nun endlich auch mit neuer gabel! den totem2step alptraum 
wollt ich mir diese saison nicht mehr antun!


----------



## gondelfahrer (9. April 2008)

Sehr schön. 
Was hast Du denn da für eine schaltbare KF drauf? Komplett e13? Wie gut fkt. sie?
Und was für Mäntel sind das? Sieht nach Dirt aus?!?


----------



## boettgeri (9. April 2008)

gondelfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, aber falsch rum...
> Warum machst Du nicht 'ne grade rein und dafür einen kurzen Vorbau drauf?



...vielleicht weil er nur so die Kniescheibe ins Lot mit der Pedalachse bekommt?

war bei meiner Frau ihrem Floyd auch so. Habe dann eine U.S.E. Sumo eingebaut (1cm Vorwärtsversatz direkt an der Sattelaufnahme).
Bei meinem Raid Team reicht es gerade so, muß den Sattel jedoch auch ziemlich weit nach vorne stellen.

Gruß
boettgeri


----------



## gerbine1 (10. April 2008)

@boettgeri  Wird schon so sein wie du sagst aber wenn ich schon die Sattelstütze umdrehen muß, ist dann nicht der Rahmen zu groß? 
Da frag ich mich doch gleich weiters, warum überhaupt eine gekrümmte Sattelstütze? Wenn der Rahmen passt sollte doch keine gekrümmte Sattelstütze nötig sein. 
Aber egal, wenns hilft warum auch nicht.


----------



## boettgeri (10. April 2008)

gerbine1 schrieb:


> @boettgeri  Wird schon so sein wie du sagst aber wenn ich schon die Sattelstütze umdrehen muß, ist dann nicht der Rahmen zu groß?



...ich denke das kommt auf die jeweilige Rahmenkonstuktion an. Man könnte evtl. auch argumentieren, daß der Rahmen in diesem Fall zu klein ist, denn bei einem zu kleinen Rahmen muß man zwangsläufig die Sattelstütze mehr ausfahren und kommt durch Winkel des Sattelrohrs noch weiter nach hinten (vom Tretlagergehäuse weg). Maßgebend wäre hierbei die Fragestellung, inwieweit sich der horizontale Abstand Oberkante Sattelrohr zu Tretlagergehäuse bei unterschiedlichen Rahmengrößen verändert, oder ob er gleich bleibt. Natürlich müsste man auch berücksichtigen, ob jemand besonders lange oder kurze Beine im Verhältnis zum Oberkörper hat. Ich glaube jetzt wird's schon ziemlich kompliziert. Aber vielleicht kann ein anderer dazu ein fachkundiges Statement abgeben.

Grüße,
boettgeri


----------



## gondelfahrer (10. April 2008)

Natürlich spielen Faktoren wie Größe, Beinlänge, Oberkörperlänge und Armlänge eine Rolle. Aber ebenso die persönliche Vorliebe aufrechter oder sportlicher zu sitzen. Zudem ist die Auslegung des Rades (Tourer, Enduro, Freerider, ...) bedeutend. Die Vorgabe daß das Lot von der Kniescheibe durch die Achse fallen soll ist nur ein Richtmaß, kein muss. Wenn man "hinter" oder "vor" der Achse sitzt und sich wohl fühlt und keine Probleme bekommt ist das auch ok. Es gibt also keine Formel wie man sitzen soll. Natürlich kann man vorne mehr Druck aufbauen (Rennrad), bergrunter purzelt man dann vorne über... 
Fast alle Hersteller liefern daher Geometriedaten ihrer Rahmen, da gibts dann auch den Sitzwinkel, Oberrohrlänge, .... Bei manchen Herstellern kann man sich die Theorie veranschauen lassen.
Aber alles bleibt graue Theorie, man muss selber Probefahren und Eindrücke sammeln.


----------



## Brausa (11. April 2008)

Ich hatte dazu vor einigen Monaten schonmal geschrieben. Je höher bei einem Fusion (oder einem anderen Bike bei dem die Sattelstützenachse die Tretlagerachse nicht schneidet) der Sattelstützenauszug, desto weiter hinten sitzt man (der "effektive Sitzwinkel wird flacher"). Meiner Meinung sollte dieser nicht vom Einsatzgebiet abhängen, da ich mit dem Enduro oder Tourenfreerider genauso pedaliere wie jemand mit einem Tourenradel mit weniger Federweg. (Ausnahme sind natürlich reine Downhiller, welche teilweise ja auch als Freerider bezeichnet werden oder reine CCler, die evtl. sehr weit vorne sitzen).

Genaugenommen wird der Endurist anstrengendere und längere Touren machen als der gemeine Hardtail-Tourenfahrer. Von daher muss der Vortrieb passen. Es ist meiner Meinung nach ein Schmarrn, wenn man auf einem Freak in Relation zum Tretlager weiter hinten sitzten soll als auf einem Raid. Für den Downhill steht man eh, da spielt die Sitzposition ja keine Rolle.

-> Daher bleibt mir bei meinem Auszug (90er Schritt -> 400er Stütze nötig) gar nichts anderes übrig.

Wie das mit den neueren Bikes ist weiss ich nicht, da Fusion leider überhaupt keine (vernünftigen) Geometriedaten diesbezüglich angibt.

Aber eigentlich sollte das Foto keine Geometriediskussion sein...


----------



## Toni Montana (17. April 2008)

Hallöle hier mein neues Freak!!!!
Gerade erst abgeholt


----------



## pisskopp (18. April 2008)

Junger wie hoch sitzt Du denn, da hast ja keine Kontrolle mehr...
Ist das ein Rahmen in S ?  Sonst schlicht und schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni Montana (18. April 2008)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Junger wie hoch sitzt Du denn, da hast ja keine Kontrolle mehr...
> Ist das ein Rahmen in S ?  Sonst schlicht und schick



Rahmengröße S
Für ne Tour Optimale Höhe


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Mai 2008)

Heute ist der Beste Tag meines Lebens. Dank der Schnellen und guten Arbeit bei Bike Activ bin ich ein neuer Besitzer eines Fusion Raid SL  

Will es euch natürlich nicht vorenthallten!!!!





Das Bike wiegt ohne Pedale 12.0 Kg.
Ein Paar mehr Bilder sind noch in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## Brausa (6. Mai 2008)

schöne Farbkombi!
Wenn du die Sattelstütze öfters versenkst, würd ich gleich mal eine Thomson auf den Wunschzettel schreiben. Meine Maniac war nach ein paar Monaten unansehlich, die Oberfläche der nachfolgenden Thomson Elite hat nach mindestens gleicher Nutzungsdauer im sichtbaren Bereich keinen Kratzer...


----------



## gondelfahrer (18. Mai 2008)

Grade im Garten gesehen 



In Natura ist das Orange, nicht rot. Was noch fehlt ist die Kettenführung


----------



## <JoKo> (18. Mai 2008)

schönes Whiplash, aber F40 und 3Kettenblätter?

Du willst doch nicht mit dem Ding Berge bezwingen oder etwa doch?


----------



## gondelfahrer (18. Mai 2008)

Doch, geht prima  , 3h Grundlagen ist kein Problem. Natürlich bin ich damit nicht so schnell wie mit einem CC Bike, aber das ist mir egal, der Trainingseffekt ist der Gleiche. Außerdem kann man an jeder (un)möglichen Stelle rumspielen 
Und mit KF ist mir die Kette noch nie abgesprungen, also warum ändern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (18. Mai 2008)

...alles neu, macht der mai!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## spaceschleim (18. Mai 2008)

sehr gute farbe......


----------



## BananaJoe (18. Mai 2008)

Die ganze Arbeit hat dich doch bestimmt 400â¬ gekostet? Warum denn jetzt verkaufen?


Greetz
Bananajoe


----------



## Anbipa (27. Mai 2008)

*Mein Terminator 2008 mit 17,48kg!!!!*
[URL="

"
Oberammergau ich komme.


----------



## Schreiner (27. Mai 2008)

So viel wiegt mein Freak EX ja schon 

Farbe is geil, würde in meine Küche passen ;-)


----------



## Hans (27. Mai 2008)

Schönes Bike !!!!!!!!!!!!!

@ Anbipa

hast Du zufällig einen Freak Team Rahmen rumhängen?

Mich würde mal das genaue Gewicht in der Rahmengröße S intressieren.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## fusionSupport (27. Mai 2008)

Gewicht Freak Team in S ist noch nicht gemessen - gab es bisher noch nicht. "S" wird leider auch erst ganz zuletzt gebaut.
In "M" wiegt er 2.800g - rechne mal mit 100g weniger.

Aktuell sind die Rahmen Freak Team und Raid Team komplett ausverkauft.
Nachschub kommt erst im Juli - aber das Warten lohnt sich!
Gruss!
Tobias


----------



## Hans (27. Mai 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort  
Das ist das Gewicht ohne Dämpfer, oder ?


----------



## fusionSupport (27. Mai 2008)

Nijet - ist mit Monarch 2.1 gemessen.
Gruss!


----------



## Hans (27. Mai 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (27. Mai 2008)

Anbipa schrieb:


> *Mein Terminator 2008 mit 17,48kg!!!!*
> [URL="
> 
> "
> Oberammergau ich komme.



sehr schön


----------



## Skeletor23 (27. Mai 2008)

hier mal mein Whiplash etwas upgegraded, jetz mit Shimano Hone Kurbel, e.13 DRS, Avid Code und Hussefelt Lenker


----------



## bikulus (28. Mai 2008)

Das rot/weiss ist einfach immer wieder schön und die Gabel harmoniert sehr gut damit
Bikulus


----------



## janekr123 (2. Juni 2008)

So...nun ist auch endlich meins fertig geworden, wird auch langsam Zeit, ich kann das Klapprad nicht mehr sehen 

schon leicht eingefahren :






und wieder etwas aufgehübscht:







ein paar sachen, wie leitungen ablängen, andere Schrauben und Discs kommen noch in nächster zeit...

Teile:

Rahmen:  Fusion Raid (M) 2005
Gabel:   Manitou Nixon Platinum IT Intrinsic '07
Dämpfer:  DT SSD 225
Laufräder: GID/DT Onyx/DT Champion/Mavic X317/Conti Mountain King 2,2"
Schaltung: x9 + XT Umwerfer
Bremsen: vo: Formula 4 Racing hi: Formula B4 Pro
Steuersatz: Maniac (Acros Nachbau)
Vorbau: Nox
Lenker: Schmolke
Kurbeln: XT HTII mit Aerozine Titan Lager
Kette: XTR
Kasette: XT 11-34
Sattel-/stütze:  Thompson Elite, Selle Italia Coda
Pedale: Crank Brothers Smarty

Gewicht: ??? was meint ihr? ist eigentlich zweitrangig 

Habt ihr noch sinnvolle verbesserungsvorschläge, die den Teilen entsprechend vorgegebenen Preisrahmen nicht groß sprengen? 

besten dank!

roll on


----------



## pisskopp (3. Juni 2008)

jetzt bitte keine Schutzblech diskussion..


----------



## gondelfahrer (3. Juni 2008)

Stimmt, hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr....


----------



## janekr123 (3. Juni 2008)

in der tat


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Juni 2008)

Hier mein Hobel - heute endlich fertig geworden. Nun fehlen noch der Tacho und Flaschenhalter. Die Leitungen werden natürlich auch noch gekürzt.









Rahmen: Fusion Slash A-Team
Gabel: Magura Phaon
Bremsen: Shimano LX (Centerlock)
LRS: Mavic Crossride Centerlock
Kurbeln: Shimano XT
Pedale: Ritchey V4 Comp
Umwerfer: Shimano XT Top Swing
Schaltwerk: XTR kurz
Cassette: Shimano Ultegra 11-23
Kette: Shimano XT (HG 93)
Vorbau: Smica Pro X-tra light
Lenker: NC-17 CC Pro
Griffe: Nope Lock on
Sattelstütze: Maniac Magic Stick
Sattel: Selle Italia SLK
Steuersatz: Cane Creek ZST2
Reifen: Michelin XC Dry²
Schläuche: Michelin C4 Aircomp Ultra-L
Sattelklemme: Hope


----------



## pisskopp (11. Juni 2008)

na denne.... Alter Käse stinkt auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Juni 2008)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Alter Käse stinkt auch



Und viel zu kleine Bilder ebenso.


----------



## pisskopp (11. Juni 2008)

Lieber kleine Bilder als ein unter 0grad vorbau Bäh


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Juni 2008)

Gleich wieder beledigt sein und komplett haltlose Vergleiche ziehen. Ich wollte dir nur mal damit sagen, dass du auch größere Bilder hochladen kannst, auf denen man was erkennt, sonst kann keiner was zu deinem Bike sagen...


----------



## derpedda (12. Juni 2008)

so ist es besser


----------



## fivepole (12. Juni 2008)

Hey derpedda,

was für ne krasse Software hast du geommen, um aus dem kleinen Bildchen ein so großes Bild aufzublasen, ohne dass dies nur noch aus Riesenpixeln besteht?

Thanx


----------



## cyclo (12. Juni 2008)

die krasse software heisst mtb-news fotoalbum von pisskopp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gondelfahrer (12. Juni 2008)




----------



## loti (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo, 
hier mein Fusion Raid, nach dem es mir endlich gelungen ist den Atomic-Lab-Laufradsatz mit Schwalbe Muddy Marry in Hinterbau und Gabel unterzubringen.
Natürlich dürft ihr auch lästern -
ein Raid mit Barends ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, gibt mir aber die notwendige  Länge um auch meinen Hausberg mit 25% hochzukommen
-  das Schutzblech ist auch kein optischer Genuss, bei dem Wetter der letzten Wochen, aber hilfreich.
Grüße
loti


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Juni 2008)

Die Barends find' ich absolut legitim, auch optisch keinerlei Probleme. Da stört das Schutzblech viel eher, auch wenn's seinen Zweck erfüllt. Dasselbe gilt für den Sattel. Wie kommen die Leute von Selle Italia auf sowas?
Aber davon mal abgesehen ein schönes Bike


----------



## janekr123 (15. Juni 2008)

barends sind okay, geht das raid im 08er jahrgang ja schon fast als cc weg


----------



## Chris82 (16. Juni 2008)

wieviel platz hast du mit den reifen noch bei den kettenstreben?


----------



## loti (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
schön, dass das Bike einigen gefällt. 
Den Sattel habe ich jetzt neu drauf gemacht, da sich mein  alter Flite in der Auflösung befindet. Die Farbe ist wie immer Geschmacksache. Ich wollte halt einen mit robustem Unterbau, der sich nicht nach dem ersten Sturz auflöst.
Die Muddy Mary in 2,35-Zoll passen in meinen Raid-2007-Rahmen problemlos durch den Hinterbau. Das größere Problem ist der Umwerfer, da hatte ich nur 5 mm Platz und mußte nacharbeiten. Bei meinem alten Raid-Rahmen, Jahrgang 2005, war schon bei 2,25-Zoll Schluss, da ging der Smart Sam gerade so durch.
Gruß
loti


----------



## pisskopp (16. Juni 2008)

warum diese reiffen?????


----------



## DJT (16. Juni 2008)

loti schrieb:


> Bei meinem alten Raid-Rahmen, Jahrgang 2005, war schon bei 2,25-Zoll Schluss, da ging der Smart Sam gerade so durch



Also in meinem Raid 2005 haben Fat Albert (bekanntlich 2,35) ohne Probleme Platz!


----------



## loti (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
zu DJT:
Ich mach immer wieder den Fehler, mein altes Raid als Baujahr 2005 zu bezeichnen. Es ist aber in Wrklichkeit Baujahr 2004 und da gab es noch einen anderen Hinterbau. Bei 2,25 Zoll war da Schluss.
pisskopp:
Ich habe schon alle möglichen Reifen getestet und da meine Erfahrungen gesammelt. An meinen alten Raid waren ursprünglich Michelin 2,1 Zoll Reifen dran. Die sind nicht schlecht, aber nicht für das Hochgebirge geeignet. Ich hatte 2006 einen heftigen Unfall mit Schlüsselbeinbruch in den Vogesen. Die Reifen spielten dabei nur die Rolle des Pünktchen auf dem i. Jedenfalls hat mir der Snakebite gereicht. Mit solchen Reifen fahre ich nicht im wilden Gelände. Dieses Jahr fahre ich in 14 Tagen in die Pyrenäen. Bei einer Etappe mit 20 km steiler Abfahrt auf grobstem Schotter hätte ich schon einen Reifen mit gutem Gripp und entsprechender Pannensicherheit. Aber auch in unserem Flachland zwischen Frankfurt und Darmstadt kommt mein Smart Sam an die Grenze. Ich bin mit ihm sehr zufrieden. Ich hatte keinen Platten bei 7000 km Strecke. Kein Vergleich zum Nobb Nic vorher, da hatte ich in 3 Monaten 7 Platten. 
Aber da ich immer mehrTrails fahre, kommt auch der Smart Sam an seine Grenzen. Leider haben wir immer wieder längere Schlammpassagen oder tiefe Sandabschnitte, da mußte ich öfters schieben. MIt dem Muddy Mary ist das deutlich besser.
loti


----------



## pisskopp (19. Juni 2008)

rollwiderstand??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo pisskopp,
beim Rollwiederstand besteht schon ein deutlicher Unterschied zum Smart Sam und Nobby Nic. Gerade auf Asphalt merkt man es deutlich. Im Gelände wird das schon wesentlich geringer. Aber die Spurtreue im schwierigen Gelände möchte ich momentan nicht missen. Wo andere im Sand und Schlamm nur rutschen und schwimmen, fahre ich wie auf Schienen.
loti


----------



## Moe's Tavern (23. Juni 2008)

fahre die mary in 2.35 und bin absolut zufrieden, egal ob trocken/nass...ein nobby hat dagegen nur nachteile! (gewicht ausgenommen)


----------



## BananaJoe (1. Juli 2008)

Meins nochmal....


----------



## Welli (1. Juli 2008)

Mein Freak Ex bei seiner Freeride-Feuertaufe am 28. Juni (!) 2008 in Ischgl.


----------



## Schreiner (2. Juli 2008)

bin am WE auch in Ischgl, wie schaut es da oben mit Schnee aus und kommt man mit den Liften schon ganz nach oben?


----------



## Welli (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo Schreiner,
die neue FIMBA-Bahn läuft (direkt im Zentrum v. Ischgl), die Silvretta-Bahn nicht. 1 Sessellift Hoch zum Idjoch läuft auch. Dies reicht für alle Freeride-Trails aus, ein paar Schiebepassagen so mit bis zu 100 HM sind allerdings dabei. Die Trails sind nicht beschildert und schwer zu finden. Du kannst aber ja unseren Spuren im Schnee folgen . Es sind nur noch wenige Schneefelder da, es macht Spaß, diese runter zu "surfen". Wir haben uns am 2. Tag einen genialen Guide gemietet und waren dann in der Gruppe geführt unterwegs. So konnten wir die besten Trails erkunden und kennen diese nun. Wenn Du interesse hast, sende ich Dir die Adresse / Tel. Nummer unseres Guides.
Grüße
Welli


----------



## hankpank (17. Juli 2008)

ma wieder n update vorm urlaub


----------



## pisskopp (17. Juli 2008)

nice


----------



## DJT (18. Juli 2008)

weshalb der FELT-Aufkleber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (19. Juli 2008)

so, auch mal fertig


----------



## hankpank (20. Juli 2008)

DJT schrieb:


> weshalb der FELT-Aufkleber?



um den riss darunter zu verdecken 

nee, Schaltzug hat an der Stelle geschubbert, aber hab das jetz einfach mal anständig verlegt 

PS: Les Gets und Bike isn Traum


----------



## lucinuggi (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,  hier mein Whiplash. Sind Fotos vom 13. Oktober 2007. Also ziemlich alt. Rockring + Kettenspanner wird noch installiert. Crank Brothers 5050xx  auch.


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (29. Juli 2008)

janekr123 schrieb:


> So...nun ist auch endlich meins fertig geworden, wird auch langsam Zeit, ich kann das Klapprad nicht mehr sehen
> 
> schon leicht eingefahren :
> 
> ...





servus, dieser beitrag ist zwar schon länger her, aber mich würde intressieren woher du dieses Schutzblech bekommen hast, und vielleicht noch wie es heißt.
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Skeletor23 (2. August 2008)

Hier auch mal wieder mein Whiplash, jetz mit schwarzer 66RC2Eta statt weißer RC2X.
Das letzte Bild zeigt was passiert wenn ihr mit euren Schaltzügen oder Bremsleitungen nicht aufpasst. Habs zum Glück noch erkannt bevor ein echtes Loch im Rahmen war.


----------



## Bartenwal (3. August 2008)

Prinz_Möhre schrieb:


> servus, dieser beitrag ist zwar schon länger her, aber mich würde intressieren woher du dieses Schutzblech bekommen hast, und vielleicht noch wie es heißt.
> Danke im Vorraus


Hi,
es handelt sich um die hintere Hälfte des SKS Chrusher Frontschützers. Ich fahre auch eines: 





Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (8. August 2008)

Hey Schreiner,

hier Dein neues Schätzle! Kannsch dir ja nachher auch Live anschauen! 











Bis später!

CU


----------



## Schreiner (8. August 2008)

Noch 60 min arbeiten dann komm ich


----------



## pisskopp (8. August 2008)

ferkel!!


----------



## Schreiner (8. August 2008)

Puh das war der Hammer, ich glaub die 66 bleibt dran, Gott war die Lyrik ein Müll.

Morgen gehts nach Lac Blanc i frei mi scho sooooo


----------



## sasch12 (29. August 2008)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Puh das war der Hammer, ich glaub die 66 bleibt dran, Gott war die Lyrik ein Müll.
> 
> Morgen gehts nach Lac Blanc i frei mi scho sooooo




@Schreiner
wie füht sich denn nun die 66er an, auch im direkten Vergleich zur Lyrik ?


----------



## derfreaker (29. August 2008)

sasch12 schrieb:


> @Schreiner
> wie füht sich denn nun die 66er an, auch im direkten Vergleich zur Lyrik ?


ja schreiner, los sag was: müssen wir die lyrik wegschmeissen und umrüsten?


----------



## Schreiner (29. August 2008)

Das kannst net wirklich vergleichen da meine Lyrik schon wieder defekt war.

Die 66 spricht halt super an und schluckt deutlich mehr weg.

Meine Lyrik wird momentan vom Händler meines vertrauens auf U turn umgebaut, werde die lyrik dann nochmal mit stahlfeder fahren aber ich glaub die 66 hab ich schon viel zu Lieb gewonnen.

Lenkwinkel und Höhe ist auf jeden Fall super am Freak EX des harmoniert sehr schön mit der 66.


----------



## sasch12 (29. August 2008)

demfall warten wir wohl noch mit entsorgen


----------



## big-p-fan (30. August 2008)

@ Schreiner

Schau an, schau an, wie die Zeiten sich ändern. Stahlfederdämpfer und U-Turn Lyrik im Freak. Kommt mir bekannt vor. 

Kann mich da noch dunkel erinnern... "ist zu schwer..."  

See you


----------



## eddy 1 (31. August 2008)

mein neues altes 9.3 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (4. September 2008)

Es gibt ja zwar auch den Freak-Fred aber ich poste es mal hier rein.
Hier mein neu aufgebautes Freak 05 mit Teamlackierung von 06 (noch jungfräulich  ).
Komponenten kann man ja auf den Fotos gut erkennen.
Die Gabel ist ne DT-Swiss EXC 150
Gewicht ohne Pedale: 12,9 kg










weitere Bilder im Fotoalbum


----------



## Freizeit-biker (5. September 2008)

@flowbike: Was ist das für eine Sattelstütze mit dem Roten Stellrad da unter dem Kloben?
Und ein Tip:
Leg den Schaltzug vorn am Steuerrohr  von der rechten auf die linke Seite um. Sonst scheuert er dir mit der Zeit die ganze Gabelkorne blank.


----------



## flowbike (5. September 2008)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> @flowbike: Was ist das für eine Sattelstütze mit dem Roten Stellrad da unter dem Kloben?
> Und ein Tip:
> Leg den Schaltzug vorn am Steuerrohr  von der rechten auf die linke Seite um. Sonst scheuert er dir mit der Zeit die ganze Gabelkorne blank.


Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Schaltzug, werde ich mir mal anschauen.
Die Stütze ist von NC-17, das Rädchen ist zur Einstellung der Sattelneigung.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...7-Empire-Super-Pro-2-Sattelstuetze::7906.html


----------



## derfreaker (5. September 2008)

flowbike schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Schaltzug, werde ich mir mal anschauen.
> Die Stütze ist von NC-17, das Rädchen ist zur Einstellung der Sattelneigung.
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...7-Empire-Super-Pro-2-Sattelstuetze::7906.html



he flowbike, das mit dem schaltzug rechts ist def. so, dass er auch am rahmen schabbert. hab ihn auch nach links verlegt und die zugführungsschelle ein wenig nach links gedreht- und ruhe ist und apropos sattelstütze: hat jemand erfahrung mit der kind schock absenkbaren stütze (wird von go cycle)  für schlappe 128 umel angeboten?


----------



## pisskopp (5. September 2008)

Die Bremsleitung, dise sollte rechts um die Gabel laufen. 
Farblich schön geworden.


----------



## flowbike (5. September 2008)

also wenn ich euch jetzt richtig verstanden habe, laufen dann Bremsleitung und Schaltzug über Kreuz nach der letzten oberen Zugführung?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (5. September 2008)

derfreaker schrieb:


> h apropos sattelstütze: hat jemand erfahrung mit der kind schock absenkbaren stütze (wird von go cycle)  für schlappe 128 umel angeboten?



Ich hab da 2 Leute im Bereich Wuppertal, die die Stütze seit kurzem fahren (Enduro/Freeride)

Schau mal unter www.SuZWuppertal.de im Bereich Forum unter SuZ Shopping Tip. Da werden sicherlich in nächster Zeit ein paar Erfahrungsberichte auftauchen. Sonst schreib die Leute mal direkt per PM an.


----------



## Schreiner (5. September 2008)

Ich fahr die Maverick und bin happy, würde mir jetzt auch die KS kaufen weil sie einfach viel viel billiger is aber gabs halt damals noch nicht.


----------



## DickesB (6. September 2008)

derfreaker schrieb:


> he flowbike, das mit dem schaltzug rechts ist def. so, dass er auch am rahmen schabbert. hab ihn auch nach links verlegt und die zugführungsschelle ein wenig nach links gedreht- und ruhe ist und apropos sattelstütze: hat jemand erfahrung mit der kind schock absenkbaren stütze (wird von go cycle)  für schlappe 128 umel angeboten?



Tach,
war am Donnerstag auf der Eurobike und hab die Kind Shock Sattelstütze genau angeschaut und hab mit einem gesprochen der sie hat.
1.) Hammer ist ja schon mal, das man sie 125mm absenken kann und net nur 75 wie die Joplin
2.) Gibt glaub bisher nur für 31,6 und 30,9mm!?!?
3.) Der mit dem ich gesprochen hab ist hell auf begeistert, Design passt und die Funktion soll auch tadellos funktionieren. Bei Kind Shock direkt haben sie gesagt das sie mal nen Fall hatten, das die Senk Funktion net richtig funktionierte und bei dem Fall gibts direkt ne neue...

Hoffe, das ich dir bissle helfen konnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVO 1 (9. September 2008)

Hier mal wieder nen kleines Update von meinem Spielzeug. 
Und ja der Sattel ist Mitgewogen, der hängt im Hinterbau, ging eben nich anders. 









Gruß der Oli


----------



## Osti (9. September 2008)

wow, wirklich schön


----------



## gondelfahrer (10. September 2008)

Gleiches Bike, andere Variante:


----------



## BananaJoe (11. September 2008)

Cool. Endlich tut sich hier mal wieder ein bischen was.
17,15 ist schon fürn Whip Ex ne echte Kampfansage. Ich bin auch grad dabei mein neues EX aufzubauen. Mehr dazu in ein paar Tagen.
Bilder folgen.... ....Daten auch.

Greetings an alle Fusionäre


----------



## tomb04 (11. September 2008)

Hallo Oli
Welche RAL Nr hat die Farbe deines Spielzeug


----------



## BananaJoe (11. September 2008)

Ich tippe auf Verkehrsorange RAL2009 in matt. Ich hatte die Farbe in glanz. Falls du einen Vergleich brauchst schau in meine Gallerie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVO 1 (12. September 2008)

Hi tomb04,

BananaJoe hat recht es ist Verkehrsorange.
@ BananaJoe: Da freu ich mich doch jetzt schon, viel spass beim Bauen!

Gruß der Oli


----------



## BananaJoe (16. September 2008)

Es ist soweit. Danke an Fusion und Andy. Das teil war innerhalb eines Monats bei mir.


----------



## gondelfahrer (16. September 2008)

BananaJoe schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Verkehrsorange RAL2009 in matt.


Laut Fusion nennt sich meins ebenfalls Verkehrsorange (RAL3020)....
Habe mir deshalb grade mal die RAL-Farbkarte angesehen, RAL2009 nennt sich Verkehrsorange, RAL3020 Verkehrsrot....
Na egal, mir gefällts so , passt gut zum Fox-Grau.


----------



## BananaJoe (16. September 2008)

Dein Rad ist definitiv stimmig. Sogar deine Bremsscheiben reflektieren das Fox Logo. Schöne Idee. Passt doch alles.
Du hast definitiv ein Rot und kein Verkehrsorange.


----------



## specnic (23. September 2008)

hammer ding!!


----------



## specnic (23. September 2008)

hier mal mein freak in action. ist eigendlich mein tourenbike, aber der dhiller war kaputt.


----------



## Riding-Rick (29. September 2008)

Hier mal mein neues Whiplash Extreme...


----------



## spaceschleim (1. Oktober 2008)

sehr schön!

was fuerne groesse ist das? s?


----------



## gondelfahrer (1. Oktober 2008)

Hey Rick, schöner Kalender im Hintergrund.... 
Wie fällt denn Dein Vergleich zu Deinem alten Specialized aus?
Und was wiegt das Bike (ist das eine 66 RV?)?


----------



## Riding-Rick (1. Oktober 2008)

Hehe, da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen gondelfahrer, ist leider kein Kalender mit nackigen Mädels wie es sich eigentlich für ne Werkstatt gehört  Ist leider nur ein hässliches Bild was da irgendwer aus langerweile mal hingehängt hat 

Zum Vergleich kann ich leider nichts sagen, bin das Bike noch nicht gefahren, da die passenden Kurbeln noch nicht da sind. Bislang erst 100 m auf der Straße und das hat sich guuuuuuut angefühlt! 

Die Gabel ist eine 2007er 66 RC2 ETA. Gesamtgewicht hat das gute Stück schlanke 18,9 kg. Werd´s wohl noch ein bissl auf Diät setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (1. Oktober 2008)

so hier mal mein hellfire mit nen paar kleinen updates
sattel, sattelstütze, vorbau und lenker sind neu


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Oktober 2008)

EVO 1 schrieb:


> Gruß der Oli



Wenn du dich im Wald Schrottest bleibst du auf alle fälle mit dieser farbe nicht lange unbemerkt.


----------



## C-Streets (3. Oktober 2008)

So ab heute gehöre ich wohl auch mit zu den Fusion´s Fahrern^^
Ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig, aber es rollt schon 
VG david


----------



## Zottlich (3. Oktober 2008)

Hier auch mal ein Bild von meinem Schätzle.
Frisch fertig gebaut! Lecker!
Und Fahrspaß pur.
Bild sind etwas schlecht, da meine Cam nicht so gut ist.


----------



## Riding-Rick (11. Oktober 2008)

gondelfahrer schrieb:


> ...Wie fällt denn Dein Vergleich zu Deinem alten Specialized aus?



Ich war heute das erste mal mit dem Moped unterwegs im Bikepark und ich muss sagen EIN TRAUM! 
Mit dem Specialized ist es überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen, ok, das war ach fast 5 kg schwerer und der Rahmen war größer. Aber alleine der Hinterbau, dagegen war das Big Hit ein Hardtail 
Beim Antritt, Wiegetritt oder so spürt man die hintere Federung gar nicht, wenn dann aber Hinternisse in den Weg kommen bügelt er alles weg. Echt ein Hammer Rahmen, hätte ich mir schon viel eher kaufen sollen! 

So long....


----------



## Schreiner (11. Oktober 2008)

Meine Worte 

aber verrat das nicht jedem es ist schön wenn nicht überall Fusions zu sehen sind


----------



## TheRacer (12. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt bin ich auch endlich einer von euch


----------



## BananaJoe (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag das Weiß am Whiplash einfach gern. - Hab ich ja selbst- Herzlichen Glückwunsch, sieht spitze aus.
Die Felgen sind klasse zum Weiß.


----------



## TheRacer (12. Oktober 2008)

Dankeschön.

Fährt sich auch richtig gut das Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gebirgsradler (12. Oktober 2008)

TheRacer schrieb:


> Dankeschön.
> 
> Fährt sich auch richtig gut das Teil.



Was ist denn dein Rahmen für ein Baujahr ?


----------



## spaceschleim (13. Oktober 2008)

saugutes rad.......

hatt auchn weisses mit der weissen 66..... werd richtig traurig....  ....

wurd geklaut.... verdammt.... naja... neues kommt so in 2-3wochen... ......

schwefelgelb.... wohl mit ner rc3...... mal sehn was sonst so drankommt... =)


----------



## TheRacer (13. Oktober 2008)

gebirgsradler schrieb:


> Was ist denn dein Rahmen für ein Baujahr ?



Ist ein '07 Rahmen.

Wieso ist das für dich so interessant ?


----------



## gebirgsradler (13. Oktober 2008)

TheRacer schrieb:


> Ist ein '07 Rahmen.
> 
> Wieso ist das für dich so interessant ?


Weil ich eine Reklamation laufen habe und sehnlich auf einen 08er Rahmen warte.

PS: Sieht wirklich hübsch aus dein Bike !


----------



## TheRacer (13. Oktober 2008)

Auch mit einem '07 Rahmen ?

Wenn ja wäre es interessant wegen was, dann kann ich gleich mal genauer schauen und aufpassen wenn was komisch ist.


----------



## pisskopp (13. Oktober 2008)

Hört Doch Auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gondelfahrer (13. Oktober 2008)

07er und 08er unterscheiden sich sowohl im Hauptrahmen als auch im Hinterbau, also nicht vergleichbar.
Habe in Bad Wildbad ein 07er WhiplashEx mit Riss gesehen, aber auch nicht vergleichbar...


----------



## TheRacer (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollte eigentlich wissen ob dein Rahmen, der jetzt bei der Reklamation ist ein 07ner oder ein 08er war.


----------



## BananaJoe (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich hau hier auch nochmal Spam rein:

siebzehnkommafünf Kilo


----------



## Konacoiler360 (15. Oktober 2008)

Geiles Whiplash EX, sehr guter Aufbau!! Gefällt mir


----------



## TheRacer (15. Oktober 2008)

sehr sehr schick.

Stimmig aufgebaut.
Eigentlich das 1. Mal wo mir die '08 66 richtig gefällt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Oktober 2008)

Sooo... nun auf dem aktuellen Stand, das Fusion Slash A-Team.






und von der "interessanten" Seite...


----------



## chri55 (30. Oktober 2008)

BananaJoe schrieb:


> Ich hau hier auch nochmal Spam rein:
> 
> siebzehnkommafünf Kilo
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/7/7/0/2/_/large/WhipEX06.jpg



also ich muss schon sagen...  sehr geil! 

das lupussche Slash gefällt mir ebenfalls gut.


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Oktober 2008)

Gedankt!


----------



## Hans (5. November 2008)

Hallo,

hier meines, neuer Rahmen und Gabel. Dämpfer kommt noch ein anderer rein. Gesamtgewicht incl. Tacho 13,42 kg. Bremse wechsle ich evtl auch noch - Formula The One, spart nochmal ca. 100 Gr.

Der Vorbau gefällt mir nicht besonders, ist zwar mit 107 Gr. recht leicht, schaut aber kümmerlich aus


----------



## BananaJoe (7. November 2008)

Weisse Bikes sind einfach Schlicht-Schick.
Glückwunsch! Viel Spaß mit der Kiste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonebreaker666 (11. November 2008)

Jetzt wo ich die nächste Zeit daheim bin, hab ich gedacht, ich meld mich auch mal an...
Hab auch ein Bild von meinem Bonebreaker gefunden, wenn auch aus '07, muss mal aktuelle machen:


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. November 2008)

Das schlechteste Bild seit langem...


----------



## bonebreaker666 (11. November 2008)

Tut mir leid werter Lupus, ein anderes steht z.Zt. leider nicht zur Verfügung.
Ich werde mich bessern und neue, GESCHEITE Bilder machen, sobald ich wieder einsatzfähig bin. So long, bis irgendwann...

EDIT: 



...besser geht's leider absolut nicht, da altes Handy-Bild...


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. November 2008)

Schei* dir doch nicht gleich ins Hemd.
Warum nicht gleich in der Ausführung? Qualitativ zwar auch nicht grad' der Brüller, aber wesentlich besser als das erste Bild.
Nebenbei gesagt ein schönes Bike. Gut, auch mal wieder jemanden mit HS33 zu sehen. 
Für meinen alten Herkelmann Rahmen bekomme ich vll. demnächst ein Fusion Hellfire im Tausch. 
Ist der Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr original so?
Was ist der Unterschied (außer dem Alter und den horizontalen Ausfallenden) zum Hellfire?


----------



## bonebreaker666 (11. November 2008)

Der Schriftzug war original so auf dem Rahmen...allerdings ist es eigtl. ein Vorserienrahmen, aber da hatte sich m.W. nach nix geändert.

Und was das Alter angeht, so weit auseinander sind Bonebraker & Hellfire ja nicht
Unterschiede sind neben den Ausfallenden noch der gesamte Hinterbau, Gewicht & Geometrie.


----------



## koRnetto (13. November 2008)

bin jetzt auch im club;-)

sattel ist nur provisorisch, bis mein i-beam zeug endlich ankommt.
gewicht knapp über 16kg










gruß kornetto


----------



## micha_b (15. November 2008)

hallo leute,

...seit dem trailer von nwd9 sind bei mir wieder die in den letzten jahren erfolgreich unterdrückten bedürfnisse nochgekommen, mich mal in die welt des freeride vorzuwaagen. 

...jetzt steht erstmal die suche nach dem geeigneten bike und den dazugehörigen komponenten an. konnte mich dabei an nen kollegen erinnern, der mir vor ein paar jahren zu einem fusion freak geraten hatte. und die geilen bikes, die ich hier im thread gesehen hab, haben mich mal richtig heiß auf ein freak gemacht!!!
*
...nun mal ein paar wichtige fragen an die freak-besitzer hier in forum:*

- welche rahmengröße *(S bzw M)* würde besser passen, bin selbst 1,74m

- *welche wesentlichen unterschiede/entwicklungen* bestehen zwischen den modelle von 2005 bis zu den aktuelen 2009er

- gibt es ausfallenden die für die montage von *12mm Steckachsen* am HR?

- was ist der maximale empfohlene Federweg für die Gabel *(150mm oder 160mm)*? gibts da unterschiede zwischen den jahrgängen?

- auf welches gewicht kommen eure freaks?

- zuletzt noch eine frage zur lackierung. anscheinend kann man seine bikes von fusion individuell gestalten lassen. kann man auch ein gebrauchtes zum lackieren einschicken?

...viele fragen, i know. aber die wahl des richtigen rahmens es ist ja auch essentiell für das letztendliche bike.

*
ich danke euch schon mal vorab für eure tipps!!! *


----------



## Osti (15. November 2008)

- bei 1,83m fahre ich das Freak in M, würde bei dir also das S empfehlen. 
- Gewicht liegt bei recht schwerer Ausstattung (siehe Gallerie) bei 16,8kg, allerdings auch mit 2ply DH-Reifen v+h
- fahre die 66 SL Ata, die kann man zwischen 140-180mm einstellen. Bergab finde ich die 180mm angenehm, in der Ebene ist das allerdings nichts. Da taugen 160mm am besten. Aber ich kann mir das ja passend einstellen. 

viel Spaß mit dem Rad, fährt sich echt genial


----------



## koRnetto (15. November 2008)

mein betrag geht leider nicht mehr zu editieren... ging das nicht früher immer so lange man wollte zu editieren?

hier jetzt mit richtigem sattel und nach der zweiten kleinen ausfahrt





gruß kornetto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (23. November 2008)

so erst mal mein altes ist leider von uns gegangen





9.5 kg war schon ganz o.k. aber da geht noch was !

der nachfolger




noch bei 9.4 kg und ein paar details müssen noch geändert werden

100mm Federweg im HT

musste aber erst mal fahren der rest kommt noch


----------



## Bademaista (24. November 2008)

gondelfahrer schrieb:


> 07er und 08er unterscheiden sich sowohl im Hauptrahmen als auch im Hinterbau, also nicht vergleichbar.
> Habe in Bad Wildbad ein 07er WhiplashEx mit Riss gesehen, aber auch nicht vergleichbar...


 
hmm ich bekomme nen neuen hauptrahmen, da im 07ner bei der umlenkung in der nähe ein riss aufgetaucht ist..

wenn sich aber auch der hinterbau ändert..dann würde das ja gar nicht passen..07er hinterbau und 09er hauptrahmen`?


----------



## gondelfahrer (24. November 2008)

Was für einen Hauptrahmen bekommst Du denn? 07er oder 09er?
Vlt. sind sie auch untereinander kompatibel... Wenn die Aufnahme sich nicht geändert hat...
Hast Du ein Foto vom Riss?


----------



## Bademaista (24. November 2008)

gondelfahrer schrieb:


> Was für einen Hauptrahmen bekommst Du denn? 07er oder 09er?
> Vlt. sind sie auch untereinander kompatibel... Wenn die Aufnahme sich nicht geändert hat...
> Hast Du ein Foto vom Riss?


 
ich glaube nen 08er, weiss es aber nicht so genau..

hier ein foto vom riss..ist aber grösser geworden, muss dann mal ein neueres foto raufladen:


----------



## gondelfahrer (24. November 2008)

Das WhipEx, welches ich gesehen habe, hatte den Riss ein klein wenig unterhalb.
Ich habe aber das hier noch gefunden:


----------



## Bademaista (24. November 2008)

hmm scheint ne beliebte riss stelle zu sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smouki (24. November 2008)

Bademaista: Fusion mÃ¼sste Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau passend liefern â ist ja eine ihrer Kernkompetenzen ;-) bzw. deine Frage zielt darauf ab, dass der gesamte Rahmen ersetzt werden mÃ¼sste?


----------



## Bademaista (24. November 2008)

ich hatte letzte woche mit fusion telefoniert, und die haben mir gesagt, dass sie nur den hauptrahmen ersetzen werden..

soll ich da jetzt nachhacken? wäre schon ne tolle sache den ganzen rahmen ersetzt zu bekommen..vorallem nach dem ich nun schon über 2 monate warte..


----------



## smouki (24. November 2008)

Bloss nicht hacken 

Aber nachfragen ist immer förderlich.


----------



## raschaa (24. November 2008)

gondelfahrer schrieb:


> Das WhipEx, welches ich gesehen habe, hatte den Riss ein klein wenig unterhalb.
> Ich habe aber das hier noch gefunden:



jo, ist meins...

habs im juli reklamiert und warte heut noch aufn rahmen


----------



## gondelfahrer (24. November 2008)

Bademaista schrieb:


> ..vorallem nach dem ich nun schon über 2 monate warte..



Ich sag Dir jetzt nicht wie lange ich gewartet habe, das wäre desillusionierend. 
Vlt. klappts ja schneller...


----------



## gondelfahrer (24. November 2008)

raschaa schrieb:


> jo, ist meins...
> 
> habs im juli reklamiert und warte heut noch aufn rahmen


Das Foto ist von Deinem Rad, aber das WhipEx mit Riss welches ich gesehen habe war ein anderes. Da war die Schweißnaht des "Stützbleches" einfach zu kurz.


----------



## Bademaista (24. November 2008)

Macht mir keine angst  ich find schon 2 monate ne frechheit..
bei nem regelrechten premiumprodukt sollte der support stimmen...

da schon einige die erfahrung mit dem rahmenriss gemacht haben..habt ihr alle nen kompletten rahmen erhalten, oder nur den hauptrahmen?


----------



## raschaa (24. November 2008)

Bademaista schrieb:


> Macht mir keine angst  ich find schon 2 monate ne frechheit..
> bei nem regelrechten premiumprodukt sollte der support stimmen...
> 
> da schon einige die erfahrung mit dem rahmenriss gemacht haben..habt ihr alle nen kompletten rahmen erhalten, oder nur den hauptrahmen?



kriege komplett.... irgendwann mal vielleicht


----------



## gondelfahrer (24. November 2008)

Bademaista schrieb:


> Macht mir keine angst  ich find schon 2 monate ne frechheit..
> bei nem regelrechten premiumprodukt sollte der support stimmen...


Da gabs doch schon mal ein Fred indem das Ganze rauf und runter geschrieben wurde... 
Benutz doch mal die SuFu, aber nur wenn Du Dich nicht aufregen magst...


----------



## Bademaista (24. November 2008)

ja, hab mal angefangen zu lesen, wird wohl der Freak Rahmenbruch thread sein, bin aber noch nicht so weit..sind schon einige posts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (24. November 2008)

hi fusioner, modell, ob whipi, freak, raid oder sonsiges bike ändert ja meiner erfahrung nix am procedere von fusion. iss halt so mit ständigem " am ball bleiben"


----------



## cdF600 (24. November 2008)

War nicht mal die Rede davon dass Fusion 2008 gar keine Whiplash liefern konnte? Könnte dann natürlich auch die Probleme bei der Rekla-Abwicklung erklären. Sonst hört man diesbezüglich ja eigentlich von gutem Service. Ihr habt mein Beileid!


----------



## Bademaista (24. November 2008)

hmmm gibts hier nen thread in welchem man direkt mit den fusion jungs schreiben kann? wäre schon noch gut zu wissen was da abgeht..sonst sind ja leider nicht so schnell mit antworten auf mails und das mit dem telefon ist auch so ne sache, habs bis jetzt einmal geschaft mit dem richtigen zu sprechen


----------



## gondelfahrer (24. November 2008)

Aus (jeder) Hersteller Sicht bestimmt nicht erwünschenswert....
Früher war Tobias hier aktiv, aber seit er nicht mehr bei Fusion ist, ist das eingeschlafen.


----------



## raschaa (24. November 2008)

so weit ich das verstehe ists so, daß der vermeintliche 08er rahmen (so wie er in der ein oder anderen zeitschrift getestet wurde z.b. MRM oder Freeride) der schon in winterberg beim saisonstart bei fusion rumstand, bis vor kurzem nicht die vorserien tests überstanden hat. aus welchen gründen auch immer sind wohl nur sehr wenige "neue" rahmen in die freie wildbahn entlassen worden, in erster linie an presse.

der neue rahmen (zitat fusion Mitarbeiter) hat einen neuen rohrsatz,
die schwachstelle am krückstock links wurde entsprechend geändert,
andere geo (lenkwinkel flacher, sitzwinkel steiler),
drei rahmengrößen (S/M/L),
schwinge/kettenstreben nun nicht mehr in gleichbleibendem durchmesser sondern verjüngend nach hinten,
das teil welches das federbein/schwingenlager/kettenstreben aufnimmt wurde geändert,
schwinge ist jetzt auch assymetrisch,
neue kinematik -> 190mm federweg
gusset zwischen ober und unterrohr ist weggefallen...
ach so, leichter wirds wohl sein.... angeblich 3580g MIT dämpfer in S (mein 07er mit dhx3 gewogen 4,2kg)... irgendwie schwer zu glauben

wer sichs mal grob anschauen will geht auf die fusion site, ruft das whiplash im "bike-configurator" auf und schaltet die farbe von weiss auf custom um (weiss=neu, custom=alt)

am end gibts noch weitere änderung, aber das obige ist so mein kenntnißstand. im grunde gabs dieses bike schon im frühjahr nur haben sie wohl nicht "gehalten" und es gab noch andere verzögerungen im bereich der produktion... so wird aus einem 08er rahmen jetzt ein 09er, so er bald mal an den endkunden ausgeliefert werden kann...

auch wenns schmerzt so lange auf ein rahmen zu warten kann ich es nur begrüßen, daß fusion jetzt dafür sorgen möchte, daß die rahmen auch wirklich halten... viel mehr negativ werbung können sie sich wohl kaum erlauben (und auch leisten im finanziellen sinne), interessanterweise sind die ersten produktionsjahre bis 04/05 am wenigsten betroffen...

my2cents


----------



## gondelfahrer (24. November 2008)

Ja, das sind auch meines Wissens die Unterschiede zwischen 07er und 08er Modell. Ich habe dieses Jahr kein 08er Whiplash in freier Wildbahn gesehen (was nicht heißen muss das keine geliefert wurden). Dann wirds wohl 2009 das 08er Modell geben. Dieses Jahr hatte Fusion (laut MA) Probleme mit falsch gelieferten Rohren und konnte daher nur sporadisch Rahmen bestimmter Modelle herstellen.
Ich habe dieses Jahr ein 08er WhiplashEX bekommen. Ich bin sehr zufrieden, es hält noch.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (24. November 2008)

Nur ma so nebenbei die kleine Zwischenfrage: was hat diese ganze Diskussion überhaupt in diesem Gallerie-Thread verloren?


----------



## gondelfahrer (24. November 2008)

Hier wurden halt defekte Fusions gezeigt und ein paar Fragen dazu gestellt.
Außer boah ey und geil man sollte auch das eine und andere Geschriebene erlaubt sein. Manchmal kommt man halt vom Hölzchen aufs Stöckchen, da hilft auch der dezente Hinweis auf die SuFu (#1051) nichts... 
Und da dieses Jahr anscheinend relativ wenig Fusions in die freie Wildbahn entlassen wurden und dementsprechend wenig Bilder hier auftauchen, wird das schon mal gerne durch Text kompensiert.


----------



## specnic (24. November 2008)

genau!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spaceschleim (25. November 2008)

HURRA!!!!
mein händler hatt grad angerufen...hat eben mit den fusion jungs telefoniert...... die warterei hat ein ende!!!

wird jezz heut zusammengebaut und morgen verschickt!!!! HURRA HURRA HURRA!!!     

whiplash in schwefelgelb..... totem coil und so'n kram......nehm mal an dann gibbts die woche nochn bilds...

HURRA!


----------



## poopdog (25. November 2008)

::



:


----------



## spaceschleim (25. November 2008)

genau!


----------



## pisskopp (25. November 2008)

Bravo schleimi ***


----------



## gebirgsradler (26. November 2008)

raschaa schrieb:


> ach so, leichter wirds wohl sein.... angeblich 3580g MIT dämpfer in S (mein 07er mit dhx3 gewogen 4,2kg)... irgendwie schwer zu glauben


Mein 05er Whiplash mit DHX 5 hat auch 4280 Gramm. 

Das Whiplash EX hat angeblich 4300 mit Dämpfer. Kann das jemand bestätigen, mit welchem Dämpfer (Stahlfeder?)


----------



## raschaa (26. November 2008)

gebirgsradler schrieb:


> Mein 05er Whiplash mit DHX 5 hat auch 4280 Gramm.
> 
> Das Whiplash EX hat angeblich 4300 mit Dämpfer. Kann das jemand bestätigen, mit welchem Dämpfer (Stahlfeder?)



wird wohl mit nem dhx coil eher in richtunh 5kg tendieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BananaJoe (29. November 2008)

Mein Ex wiegt inkl. DHX3 450er Feder und Steckachse 4,8KG.


----------



## Metallurgist (1. Dezember 2008)

Bademaista schrieb:


> Macht mir keine angst  ich find schon 2 monate ne frechheit..
> bei nem regelrechten premiumprodukt sollte der support stimmen...
> 
> da schon einige die erfahrung mit dem rahmenriss gemacht haben..habt ihr alle nen kompletten rahmen erhalten, oder nur den hauptrahmen?



Habe vor 2 Wochen nen kompletten, neuen 09er Whip Rahmen bekommen Aber über 2 Monate Geduld muss man schon haben, dafür passts dann! 

Für alle die noch warten - Seid gespannt auf die neue Geometrie! Ich sach nur "neues Rad". Muss man sich erst dran gewöhnen. Gibt bald mal Pics.


----------



## gondelfahrer (1. Dezember 2008)

Stell doch bitte mal ein paar Bilder rein, auch wenn's noch nicht komplett aufgebaut ist.


----------



## Metallurgist (1. Dezember 2008)

gondelfahrer schrieb:


> Stell doch bitte mal ein paar Bilder rein, auch wenn's noch nicht komplett aufgebaut ist.



Hier zwei erste Fotos vor der ersten kleinen Tour. Sind bis auf den Umwerfer alles Teile vom alten Rahmen. Der alte XTR Umwerfer passt am neuen nicht mehr.
Sieht mit dem dickeren Unterrohr nach meinem Geschmack besser aus als vorher.


----------



## BananaJoe (1. Dezember 2008)

Habe das Gefühl, dass das Unterrohr nun genauso stark ist wie bei meinem EX. Und die Verstrebungen an der Dämpferdurchführung liegen nun auch auf höherem Niveau. Sieht gut aus. Das sollte halten.
Glückwunsch.


----------



## gondelfahrer (2. Dezember 2008)

Das sieht doch aus wie das 2008er Modell... 
Wo liegt denn nun der Unterschied zwischen 08er und 09er?
Oder liegt der Unterschied darin das sie 2009 liefern können....


----------



## raschaa (2. Dezember 2008)

gondelfahrer schrieb:


> Das sieht doch aus wie das 2008er Modell...
> Wo liegt denn nun der Unterschied zwischen 08er und 09er?
> Oder liegt der Unterschied darin das sie 2009 liefern können....



im prinzip ja, ansonsten siehe mein post #1057


----------



## schaukelhannes (2. Dezember 2008)

Metallurgist schrieb:


> Habe vor 2 Wochen nen kompletten, neuen 09er Whip Rahmen bekommen Aber über 2 Monate Geduld muss man schon haben, dafür passts dann!
> 
> Für alle die noch warten - Seid gespannt auf die neue Geometrie! Ich sach nur "neues Rad". Muss man sich erst dran gewöhnen. Gibt bald mal Pics.



Und - hast du den Rahmen mal gewogen? Ist ja kaum zu glauben - 3580g m. Dämpfer...


----------



## specnic (2. Dezember 2008)

oha, wiegt ja kaum mehr als ein enduro rahmen


----------



## gondelfahrer (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe immer noch keinen 2009er Rahmen gesehen...
Alle o.g. Änderungen sind von 2008, auch auf den Fotos sieht man nichts Neues.
Oder ist der Rahmen einfach ausgereift? 
Sprach in der Vergangenheit für Fusion, nicht jedes Jahr einen komplett überarbeiteten Rahmen zu bringen, sondern immer nur im Detail zu verbessern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (2. Dezember 2008)

gondelfahrer schrieb:


> Ich habe immer noch keinen 2009er Rahmen gesehen...



es gibt auch keinen.... fusion hat noch nie modelljahr-politik betrieben, sondern aktualisierungen immer in die laufende produktion einfließen lassen. 

wenn du ein 09er rahmen haben willst musst du warten bis die 08 produzierten verkauft sind (auch wenn dann aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach kein unterschied bestehen wird)


----------



## Metallurgist (2. Dezember 2008)

schaukelhannes schrieb:


> Und - hast du den Rahmen mal gewogen? Ist ja kaum zu glauben - 3580g m. Dämpfer...



Nein, hab leider nicht gewogen. Werde mal das komplette Rad wiegen. Ist ja der gleiche Aufbau wie mit meinem 2007er Rahmen. Da war es ca. 16,5 kg.

Bzgl der Diskussion, ob 2008/2009er Modell kann ich leider nicht helfen. Es entspricht den Änderungen, die weiter oben mal gelistet wurden. Ob es das für 2008 schon gab, kann ich nicht sagen. Vielleicht ist es wirklich so, daß es so schon für 2008 geplant war, aber jetzt im Endeffekt erst ausgeliefert werden kann, und damit gleich zum 09er Modell wird. Was solls. Hauptsache, es hält! 
Ich werd in den nächsten Wochen leider nicht dazu kommen, es mal richtig zu fordern. Bin auf die Performance in engen kurvigen Trails bergab gespannt. Bergauf wie gesagt geradezu ne Rolltreppe im Vergleich zur alten Geometrie.


----------



## schaukelhannes (2. Dezember 2008)

Metallurgist schrieb:


> Nein, hab leider nicht gewogen. Werde mal das komplette Rad wiegen. Ist ja der gleiche Aufbau wie mit meinem 2007er Rahmen. Da war es ca. 16,5 kg.



Schade, das hätte hier sicherlich etwas Erhellung bringen können. Aber in etwa wird das genannte Gewicht ja wohl stimmen. Schönes Bike jedenfalls, Glückwunsch! Also mal ein Rahmenbruch mit gutem Ende...


----------



## Johnnybike (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich zweifle an der Gewichtsangabe. Wo wollen die so viel eingespart haben? Wird eher ohne Dämpfer sein.

Johnny


----------



## raschaa (3. Dezember 2008)

naja meins ist da, werds morgen wiegen und posten!


----------



## Bademaista (3. Dezember 2008)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Ich zweifle an der Gewichtsangabe. Wo wollen die so viel eingespart haben? Wird eher ohne Dämpfer sein.
> 
> Johnny


 
hey johnny..darf ich mal fragen wie schwer denn dein bike ist? meins wird so ziemlich nen ähnlichen aufbau haben


----------



## Johnnybike (3. Dezember 2008)

Bademaista schrieb:


> hey johnny..darf ich mal fragen wie schwer denn dein bike ist? meins wird so ziemlich nen ähnlichen aufbau haben



Mit FR-Reifen ca 17.6 kg, mit DH-Reifen ca 18.3 kg. Mit Pedalen (PD-M647)und Dreck...
Am meisten Potenzial steckt sicherlich in den Kurbeln und Naben.
Ah ja, ist ein L/XL-Rahmen.

Johnny


----------



## raschaa (4. Dezember 2008)

selber post wie im "zeigt her eure Fusions" thread...

das 08er whip mit der rahmennr. 15 

So, hier ein pic an der waage (4,37kg mit dhx3) und ein paar detail fotos vom hinterbau



 

 

 

 

nochmal hinterbau, hauptrahmen und komplett



 

 



als info kann ich schon sagen, daß die kefü, in meinem fall e13-DRS, an die kettenstreben schlägt da die schwinge jetzt assymetrisch ist und die rechte kettenstrebe deutlich tiefer liegt. auch musste ich vorne am unterrohr von der kefü was abfeilen da das rohr nun dicker ist und die alu grundplatte sonst dort anschlägt. auch ist das sattelrohr jetzt für stützen mit dem maß 30,9 anstatt 30,0.

der hinterbau und die bekannte "schwachstelle" sehen deutlich besser aus, sinnvolle verstärkung an einigen stellen. sieht alles deutlich "wertiger" aus als vorher.


----------



## hankpank (4. Dezember 2008)

sieht wirklich wesentlich ausgereifter aus als die alten Modelle.
und endlich 30,9er Sattelstütze! Gratuliere 
edit..
finds auch prima dass die schlammwanne über tretlager jetzt zwei Abflüsse hat. Da schiebt sich der Mock sonst immer zwischen Schwinge und Hauptrahmen. Scheint insgesamt auch schwerer geworden zu sein =) wenn der Riss an meinem endlich mal größer wird schick ichs auch ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hankpank (4. Dezember 2008)

hast du zufällig lust die wippenlagerung nochmal zu fotografieren? Das würde mich mal interessieren. Sieht auf jeden Fall massiver aus als bei den alten Modellen. Bei meinem 05er ist das irgendwie suboptimal gelöst finde ich.


----------



## gebirgsradler (4. Dezember 2008)

schaukelhannes schrieb:


> Und - hast du den Rahmen mal gewogen? Ist ja kaum zu glauben - 3580g m. Dämpfer...





			
				raschaa schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier ein pic an der waage (4,37kg mit dhx3) und ein paar detail fotos vom hinterbau:



na also, die Angeben laut Katalog stimmen eh fast


----------



## schaukelhannes (4. Dezember 2008)

gebirgsradler schrieb:


> na also, die Angeben laut Katalog stimmen eh fast



Sind doch grade mal schlappe 790g Differenz... 

Macht jedenfalls einen guten Eindruck (Stichwort 'behutsame Wieterentwicklung'). Und auf das 30.9er Sattelrohr bin ich ja besonders neidisch...  da hätte man dann auch endlich eine gewisse Auswahl an 'Vario-Stützen', die für mich als Mittelgebirgsradler schon einen gewichtigen Spaßfaktor darstellen...


----------



## raschaa (5. Dezember 2008)

hankpank schrieb:


> hast du zufällig lust die wippenlagerung nochmal zu fotografieren? Das würde mich mal interessieren. Sieht auf jeden Fall massiver aus als bei den alten Modellen. Bei meinem 05er ist das irgendwie suboptimal gelöst finde ich.



jo mach ich heut nachmittag, ist auch deutlich verändert gegenüber vorher...

wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass du den lagerbock am sitzrohr meinst und nicht die lagerung selber (will ich noch nicht auseinander nehmen  )


----------



## hankpank (5. Dezember 2008)

fein fein. nix auseinander nehmen! Nur mal das Lager von der Innenseite und Außenseite, den Rest kann man sich ja zurecht spekulieren


----------



## rfgs (6. Dezember 2008)

schön schön,bis auf die tatsache,dass es immer noch keine iscg aufnahme gibt?
die siffe ablauflöcher hab ich an meinem 05er auch schon,am 04er hatte ich die nicht und hab mich mal beim probst beschwert.war echt ein krampf wenns die kleinststeinchen in der kettenstrebenaufnahme zermahlen hat.

viel spass damit raschaa

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gondelfahrer (7. Dezember 2008)

rfgs schrieb:


> schön schön,bis auf die tatsache,dass es immer noch keine iscg aufnahme gibt?
> die siffe ablauflöcher hab ich an meinem 05er auch schon,am 04er hatte ich die nicht und hab mich mal beim probst beschwert.war echt ein krampf wenns die kleinststeinchen in der kettenstrebenaufnahme zermahlen hat.


Hi, kannst Du mal Fotos von "Deiner Problemzone" machen? Dann sehe ich welche Stelle Du meinst und mache mal Fotos von meinem Rad.


----------



## raschaa (7. Dezember 2008)

ja, gerade in anbetracht der hammerschmidt ist das fehlen der iscg natürlich bitter. whiplash mit hammerschmidt stelle ich mir ziemlich cool vor...


----------



## rfgs (7. Dezember 2008)

gondelfahrer ich bemühe jetzt mal deine Fantasie:
betrachte das dritte bild erste reihe von raschaa,da siehst du an den stützblechen der sattelstrebe so kleine löcher,die gabs früher nicht.
deshalb sammelte sich quasi der urschleim mit kleinen steinschen welche dann bei mir zwischen lagerbock und kettenstrebenabschluss verschwunden sind.es kam hin und wieder vor,dass ich diese steinschen dann mit einem kleinen inbus oder dergleichen herausfieseln musste.
@raschaa
hammerschmidt und direkt mount umwerfer sind gute stichworte,die anscheinend verhallen,leider

gruß


----------



## raschaa (7. Dezember 2008)

rfgs schrieb:


> @raschaa
> hammerschmidt und direkt mount umwerfer sind gute stichworte,die anscheinend verhallen,leider
> 
> gruß



ja, so sehr ich die doch etwas "konservative" modellpflege politik von fusion begrüße im gegensatz zu den jährlich komplett überarbeiteten modelle anderer hersteller, wären beide von dir genannte features schöne neuerungen gewesen die dafür gesorgt hätten, daß ein 08/09 whiplash später mit aktuellere technik hätte ausgestattet werden können...


----------



## gondelfahrer (7. Dezember 2008)

rfgs schrieb:


> @raschaa
> hammerschmidt und direkt mount umwerfer sind gute stichworte,die anscheinend verhallen,leider


Fusion hat mir Anfang dieses Jahres gesagt das sie vom FreakEX bis WhiplashEX eine Version für Hammerschmidt für Ende dieses Jahres planen. Und das sogar mit der Option, Hammerschmidt oder ISCG zu montieren (was immer das genau heißen mag). 
Soweit so gut, das Ende des Jahres naht....


----------



## Johnnybike (7. Dezember 2008)

Plus ein Jahr "fusion-Verzögerung" gibt Ende 2009...
@ fusion: Jungs die Website!

Johnny


----------



## raschaa (7. Dezember 2008)

gondelfahrer schrieb:


> Fusion hat mir Anfang dieses Jahres gesagt das sie vom FreakEX bis WhiplashEX eine Version für Hammerschmidt für Ende dieses Jahres planen. Und das sogar mit der Option, Hammerschmidt oder ISCG zu montieren (was immer das genau heißen mag).
> Soweit so gut, das Ende des Jahres naht....



hammerschmidt braucht iscg 05 zum montieren... und schließt das das normale whip mit ein? da sie das ding eh komplett neu gemacht haben hätten sie ja gerade noch ne iscg dran backen können


----------



## raschaa (7. Dezember 2008)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Plus ein Jahr "fusion-Verzögerung" gibt Ende 2009...
> @ fusion: Jungs die Website!
> 
> Johnny



also frühjahr 2010...

die internetpräsenz scheint der fa. fusion relativ wurscht zu sein, sieht man ja auch daran, daß seit der Tobias weg ist der support hier im forum gegen null tendiert, eigentlich schade...


----------



## spaceschleim (7. Dezember 2008)

quak.... solang die raeder zusammenschrauben und verschicken muessen,ist das schon ok so...... haett ich aber ganzschön nen hals, wenn sie an der inet seite rumbosseln und mtbnews zuspammen, und ich immernoch auf mein rad warte.........


----------



## gondelfahrer (8. Dezember 2008)

Die Lager sind ebenfalls geändert, siehe Lager Druckstrebe/Wippe (2tes Foto).
Machen die jetzt die Sachen die sie schon immer machen wollten, sich aber nicht getraut haben solange Bodo da war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BananaJoe (12. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht war Bodo zu sparsam!
Ich finde die Entwicklung gut. Warten wir es ab. Die Sommersaison 2009 wird spannend.


----------



## raschaa (13. Dezember 2008)

ok, endlich mal geschafft paar weitere bilder von der Wippe und vom komplett aufbau zu machen...


----------



## gebirgsradler (13. Dezember 2008)

raschaa schrieb:


> ok, endlich mal geschafft paar weitere bilder von der Wippe und vom komplett aufbau zu machen...


Was auch interessant wäre: wie fährt es sich den in dem Aufbau ?? 

Ist das mit der asymmetrischen Aufhängung vom Dämpfer (man sieht es am letzten Bild) jetzt neu ?


----------



## raschaa (13. Dezember 2008)

gebirgsradler schrieb:


> Was auch interessant wäre: wie fährt es sich den in dem Aufbau ??
> 
> Ist das mit der asymmetrischen Aufhängung vom Dämpfer (man sieht es am letzten Bild) jetzt neu ?



es fährt sich extrem gut, die geo fühlt sich, bedingt durch die längere gabel, sehr dh-mäßig an. ist aber nicht kippelig und weiterhin fühlt sichs sehr handlich an also auch auf techn. singletrail.
immerhin sind es ja hinten jetzt auch 190mm, zusammen mit der 888 fühlt sichs wirklich endlos an, noch antriebsneutraler als das alte whip aber subjektiv noch besser ansprechend und den federweg nutzend.

die assymetrische dämpfer aufhängung gibt mehr platz unten am umwerfer, evtl. für DHX Air??


----------



## spaceschleim (13. Dezember 2008)

hab grad gesehn, du hast des gekabels unterm daempfer ueber kreuz. passt das mit dem platz, wenn der daempfer voll einfedert? beim meinem 06er whip hattich da gequetschte kabel und  n bisl lack ab... habs dann oben gekreuzt, hatte mich aber geärgert... =)


----------



## specnic (13. Dezember 2008)

nice


----------



## Freeerider81 (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war diese Woche auch mal wieder etwas unterwegs. Einmal war der Schreiner auch dabei. Man siehts am Dreckgehalt der Bikes!


----------



## specnic (14. Dezember 2008)

war heute auch mit meinem freak unterwegs. das war 1000mal so schmutzig, als deins. aber trotzdem nice pic


----------



## raschaa (14. Dezember 2008)

spaceschleim schrieb:


> hab grad gesehn, du hast des gekabels unterm daempfer ueber kreuz. passt das mit dem platz, wenn der daempfer voll einfedert? beim meinem 06er whip hattich da gequetschte kabel und  n bisl lack ab... habs dann oben gekreuzt, hatte mich aber geärgert... =)



jo, paßt scho...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldduese (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Fusion Freunde,
gibt es auch Foto`s vom Floyd SL??
Oder vielleicht auch Fahreindrücke vom Rahmen Größe Large.
Vielen Dank im voraus..
Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes und sturzfreies 2009

Gruß 
Waldduese


----------



## larskugler (25. Dezember 2008)

Gestern mal wieder unterwegs, jetzt funzt der Dämpfer wieder . . . hab zusätzlich die Propedal Stufe von II auf eins setzen lassen . . .  hier ein paar Bilder!

schöne Feiertage aus Vorarlberg ;-))))


----------



## spaceschleim (27. Dezember 2008)

stand unterm baum:










         

kommt noch ne totem dran (war leider noch nich da.... danke an skeletor23, von dem hab ich die stance ) und der sattel muss nochn wenig runter......


----------



## Bademaista (27. Dezember 2008)

sieht schön aus in gelb, gefällt mir gut!

wie schwer ists denn im moment? und was fürne kefü ist dran und am wichtigsten..wie wurde kefü und umwerfer montiert?


----------



## spaceschleim (27. Dezember 2008)

gewicht weiss ich leider nicht..... wenn die totem dran kommt, und die sattelstuetze die richtige länge hat, werd ichs beim händler mal wiegen....

iss ne e13 drs etype...hatte die schon vorher (also vorher das alte modell) funktioniert einwandfrei.... daran einfach direkt den umwerfer montiert..... musst im gegensatz zum 06er whip auch nix feilen..... obwohl im kleinsten gang schleift die kette ein wenig... da koennte uU nochn mm runter.... mal sehn.....


----------



## gondelfahrer (27. Dezember 2008)

Nach dem Umbau

Enduro Setup:




DH Setup:



(Bremsleitungen werden noch gekürzt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spaceschleim (27. Dezember 2008)

mit den schwarzen laufraedern sehr geil..... iss des mit absicht von der andern seite, damit niemand meckert, dasses dh setup 3kb hat? =)


----------



## gondelfahrer (28. Dezember 2008)

So in etwa...  Ich dachte es passt gut zu den zwei Seiten des Bikes, auf der Enduro Seite ist der Antrieb nicht unwichtig, beim DH ist's die Bremse.


----------



## raschaa (28. Dezember 2008)

wie macht sich die dreist kefü, ist das ne e-type?


----------



## gondelfahrer (28. Dezember 2008)

Ja, ist eine Dreist E-Type. Die KF ist gut, bisher ist mir noch nie die Kette abgesprungen (WiBe, Willingen, Wildbad). Das einzig störende ist beim Tourenfahren, die Rolle ist recht laut. Ich will mir aber eine eigene aus anderem Material bauen, mal sehen. Beim Einbau musste ich die KF leicht anpassen.


----------



## rfgs (11. Januar 2009)

n abend leute
schöne räder hier!
ich bin begeistert,gebe meins aber zu gutem gebot ab !

hier der link

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/163792/cat/42

gruß

roland


----------



## lucinuggi (15. Januar 2009)

So,

auch mal mein Prachtstück:


----------



## raschaa (15. Januar 2009)

lucinuggi schrieb:


> So,
> 
> auch mal mein Prachtstück:



scheee, sieht nach "artgerechter" haltung aus


----------



## lucinuggi (15. Januar 2009)

raschaa schrieb:


> scheee, sieht nach "artgerechter" haltung aus


 
Hehe,
es wird auch gebraucht.
Aber glaub mir, es wurde danach wieder blitzblank geschrubbt


----------



## aju (25. Januar 2009)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Sieht ja aus wie en Chopper.
> Warum soo viele Spacer?



Du hast recht, mit tieferem Lenker fährt es sich besser. Hier der derzeitige Zustand mit auf negativ gedrehtem Vorbau und allen Spacern oben:




Die Octalink Kurbel ist mittlerweile gegen eine aktuelle Deore HT II mit außenliegenden Lagern getauscht.

Demnächst wird noch der Gabelschaft gekürzt und es gibt es einen neuen Vorbau (Syntace Superforce) und einen neuen Lenker (Syntace Vector Lowrider). Zusätzlich wird das SRAM X7 Schaltwerk gegen ein 2009er Saint getauscht und damit müssen dann auch die 1999er ESP Drehgriffe aktuellen Attack Drehgriffen weichen.


----------



## specnic (27. Januar 2009)

geiles bike. habe mein freak jetzt komplett getuned, bilder folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timhau (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo Freaks,

hier ein kleines Update: Neue XT Kurbel, Avid Elixir, XT Pedale und SLR Sattel. Alle Freeride Parts sind an meinen neu aufgebauten Freerider gewandert. Das Freak war mir für den Park doch zu schade und ein SC Bullit Rahmen konnte ich günstig in meiner Traumfarbe bekommen.









Wen es interessiert - Bilder vom Bullit gibts hier:





Gruß timhau


----------



## Bademaista (30. Januar 2009)

gefallen mir beide bikes gut, obwohl natürlich die bullit farbe doch ziemlich speziell ist  

wie schwer ist denn dein freak mit den neuen parts? hast du schon nachgewogen?

und falls dus getan hast, wirst du das bestimmt auch beim bullit gemacht haben..wie siehts denn bei diesem aus?


----------



## timhau (12. Februar 2009)

So... bin wieder im Lande, habe aber leider gerade keine geeignete Waage.
Das Bullit wiegt ca, 19kg genaue Gewichte folgen.

Gruß
Timhau


----------



## Toni Montana (21. Februar 2009)

So mein schätzchen!!!

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/288400]
	
[/URL]


----------



## TheRacer (21. Februar 2009)

Sehr schick.
Wie funktionieren denn die Luftdämpfer in den Fusions ???


----------



## Toni Montana (21. Februar 2009)

Perfekt!!!
Down- und Uphill 

Spricht super an


----------



## hankpank (21. Februar 2009)

richtig schickes freak 








17,2kg wie es steht
hinten noch die 5.1 drauf und statt dem umwerfer ne richtige kefü dann isses die milchgebende wolleiersau
oder so


----------



## cdF600 (23. Februar 2009)

Schönes Bike.
Aber der Felt-Aufkleber.......

@ Toni: Das schwarze Freak mit den silbernen Teilen find ich echt !


----------



## cdF600 (23. Februar 2009)

@ timhau: Was ist das für eine Abdeckung/Schutz hinter dem Dämpfer?
Kann man nicht genau erkennen. Detailfoto möglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni Montana (23. Februar 2009)

@hankpank

Danke deins ist aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern!!!

@cdf600

Soviel Silber ist nicht dran!! 
Falls du die Bremsen meinst die sind weiß!!


----------



## timhau (24. Februar 2009)

cdF600 schrieb:


> @ timhau: Was ist das für eine Abdeckung/Schutz hinter dem Dämpfer?
> Kann man nicht genau erkennen. Detailfoto möglich?








Mein Dämpferschutz gebastelt mit einem Stück aufgeschnittenem Schlauch und 2 Kabelbindern

Gruß
timhau


----------



## cdF600 (25. Februar 2009)

Das sieht interessant aus.
Bin jetzt zwar kein Pflegefetischist, aber der Bereich um den Dämpfer regt mich jedes mal auf.
Werd ich mal versuchen.
Ist so ein Stck Schlauch nicht zu schlabberig?


----------



## timhau (27. Februar 2009)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Das sieht interessant aus.
> Bin jetzt zwar kein Pflegefetischist, aber der Bereich um den Dämpfer regt mich jedes mal auf.
> Werd ich mal versuchen.
> Ist so ein Stck Schlauch nicht zu schlabberig?



Naja es ist leider keine optimale Lösung. In diesem Bereich bewegt sich der Schlauch sich ja immer mit. Er hält aber den größten Schlammbeschuß ab und die Lösung ist sehr billig. Nach jeder Fahrt wische ich kurz den Schlauch auf der Dämpferseite, daß dieser nicht dreckig am Dämpfer rubbelt.

mfg
timhau


----------



## bonebreaker666 (27. Februar 2009)

Wie wär's denn zusätzlich mit 'nem Neopren-Dämpferüberzieher?


----------



## derfreaker (27. Februar 2009)

hab aus nen alten sks schutz was abgeschnitten und an den hinteren rahmen mit kabelbinder zwischen reifen und dämpfer angebracht. siehe auch meine "alten bilder". das stück schlauch ist mittlerweile allerdings schon ab. brauch ich auch nicht...


"]

[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gondelfahrer (28. Februar 2009)

@bonebreaker666: Neoprenüberzieher haben sich nicht so bewährt, weil sich der Dreck darunter festsetzt und so kleine Kratzer verursacht.

Hinten hatte ich ebenfalls mal ein umgebautes SKS Schutzblech eingebaut, das hat aber beim DH gescheppert wie hömele....
Dann habe ich mir aus GFK etwas laminiert, aber gescheppert hat's immer noch. Druck- und Kettenstrebe bewegen sich nicht gleichmäßig, somit ist der Abstand variabel und die Befestigung muss das mitmachen. Zum Touren ging das noch, aber beim DH....

Hier mal meine Lösung, gemäß dem Motto was vorne seit längerem gut ist, kann auch hinten nicht so schlecht sein 

Vorne:




Hinten:








Es kommt noch ganz wenig Dreck auf das Ende des Ausgleichsbehälter, aber der Dämpfer (Feder & Kolben) bleibt sauber. 
Das geht somit wahrscheinlich nur für Stahldämpfer und nicht für Luftdämpfer, die anders herum eingebaut werden.


----------



## geländesportler (1. März 2009)

Hey ich weiß nicht was ihr habt, aber normal sind die Dichtungen beim Dämpfer und bei der Federgabel so konzipiert, dass sie keinen Schmutz durchlassen! und wenn man sie nach der Tour einfach sauber macht und ein wenig Gabeldeo drauf haut, dann reicht das meiner Meinung nach! 
Aber jeden das seine!


----------



## gondelfahrer (1. März 2009)

Vorne ist das eher eine Maßnahme für mich als für's Rad (beim DH), hinten für den Dämpfer. Wenn Du das ganze Jahr, selbst im dicksten Matsch, durchfährst, siehst Du am Ende der Saison beim Zerlegen schon einen Unterschied ob der Dämpfer in der Schusslinie lag oder nicht.


----------



## insider (1. März 2009)

@gondelfahrer

Der Schlauch vorne sieht echt porno aus, aber wenns hilft ist ja OK 
Die hintere Abdeckung werde ich aber trotz meinem Luftdämpfer mal probieren, hab ich so noch nicht gesehen.
Danke!


----------



## larskugler (1. März 2009)

Heute mal wieder ein paar Fotos . . .  



Freak vor der Arbeit . .  . .
















Und nach der Arbeit . . . . 











und . . . .


schön wars  . . .    ;-)


----------



## Freizeit-biker (1. März 2009)

Zum Dämpferschutz:

Bei Dämpfern ohne PiggyPck ist für die Lösung geügend Platz.
Ich hab mit einem Spreizkonus von den SKS Schutzblechen die in das Gabelschftrohr gesteckt werden eine Art Dübel gebaut, der von unten im Sattelrohr steckt. (mit 3 Lagen altem Schlauch um den Dübel passt der Duchmesser.
Daran hab ich einen Blech-Halter und ein Stück von einem Billig-Schutzblech als Dämferschutz montiert.
Man musss ein bischen anpassen, bis man die richtige Länge hat und nichts mit dem Umwerfer kollidiert. Hat 2 Jahre seinen Dienst getan. Steht jetzt mit dem Rahmen zum Verkauf.


----------



## hankpank (2. März 2009)

warum gibts eig keinen dämpferschutz den man direkt unter den federteller macht? oder ans dämpferauge... 
wär doch eig relativ simpel und würde für jeden (Stahl)dämpfer passen.


----------



## cdF600 (2. März 2009)

Die Lösung von Freizeit-Biker sieht echt gut aus.
Aber ich gebe Hankpank Recht. So ein Ding würde auch für versch. Rahmen funktionieren.


----------



## Tim777 (5. März 2009)

Toni Montana schrieb:


> So mein schätzchen!!!
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/288400]
> 
> [/URL]



Hi,

ist das Größe S? Baujahr?

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Toni Montana (5. März 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist das Größe S? Baujahr?
> 
> Grüße, Tim777



Ja es ist in Größe S
Bj. 04/ 2008 
1. Hand
Rostfrei und Bruchfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (6. März 2009)

Dann mach ma das hauptlager auf....


----------



## bonebreaker666 (15. März 2009)

Bin endlich mal dazu gekommen, Bilder von meinem treuen Bonebreaker zu machen:
(jaja ich weiß, müsst's mal wieder richtig putzen...)





Der Rahmen ist jetzt seit 07/2002 im Einsatz und hat bis jetzt alles klaglos weggesteck, ob Bikepark, Sreet, DJ, DH, Drops...er hält und hält


----------



## Tim777 (24. März 2009)

Kleiner Frühlingsgruß von 2008, wird schon bald auch dieses Jahr wieder werden,

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## spaceschleim (27. März 2009)

hier nochmal zum abschied mein altes.......







haben mir die schweine geklaut.... 

warn gutes..... 


morgen kommen ans neue die hope II ex721 und dann gibbtet nochn bild.... vermutlich mit minderwertigerer kulisse.....


----------



## Toni Montana (27. März 2009)

spaceschleim schrieb:


> hier nochmal zum abschied mein altes.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herzliches Beileid!!!

Was hast du den als nächstes genommen??


----------



## BananaJoe (2. April 2009)

Das Bild ist der Hammer!


----------



## Echo (3. April 2009)

Ich weiss, komplett unbrauchbares Bild, es war schon am Eindunkeln gestern, aber ich musste unbedingt eine Runde drehen mit meinem neuen Freak!
Bald mach ich dann noch anständige Bilder. 

Aber es ist zuuu geil! Endlich hab ich was, dass ich Hochtreten kann aber das bergab einfach saumässig Spass macht! Den Trail fand ich mit dem Floyd noch recht holprig, mit dem Freak wars einfach nur noch FLOW! *freudehab*


----------



## spaceschleim (9. April 2009)

hier ist das neue....... gsd hatt die versicherung bezahlt...... 






ist noch mit den mtx... bei gelegenheit mach ich ma noch bild mit den 721ern.......


nen schönen tach!


----------



## TheRacer (9. April 2009)

Hier auch mal rein:




einfach klicken für größer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spaceschleim (9. April 2009)

schoen schoen..... hatte bei deinem 2mal hingeschaut... sieht meinem (gezecktem) recht aehnlich......

ach die felgen sind sehr kewl dadran.....


----------



## TheRacer (9. April 2009)

thx.
Habst recht sehen schon sehr ähnlich aus.


----------



## pisskopp (10. April 2009)

dammi das whippi is scho geil.... Hab jetzt mal nen SOCOM, wenn das nix iss , dann hole ich mir nen FREAK-EX oder nen Whipflasch..
Greetz, Der Sommer ist da

Ta the racer, hast Du deine 66 verändert (ölstand, feder??) was wiegst und wieviel federweg nutzt du ?


----------



## Echo (10. April 2009)

So, hier nochmal ein Standbild von meinem freaky Freak.
Kommen noch andere Pedalen dran und mit der Gabel ist auch noch nicht ganz sicher, ob die bleibt, oder ob da ne Lyrik dran kommt. Aber eigentlich bin ich so ganz zufrieden . Ach ja, Laufräder kommen auch noch was leichtere dran.


----------



## missmarple (16. April 2009)

Der Vollständigkeit halber hier auch nochmal mein freak... 

Demnächst gibt's allerdings noch ein paar kleine bauliche Veränderungen (Bashguard, Kettenblatt, Pedale).


----------



## specnic (17. April 2009)

wie heißt denn das geile gelb da oben??? bzw. ral farbton??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hbstylahb (4. Mai 2009)

hallo alle zusamm bin aus bremen in umgebung von bremen kenn ich kein laden welches "fusion" anbietet wie und wo kann man sonst an die mtb rannkomm irgendwie zuliefern lassen etc wäre gut wenn ihr informieren könntet...

ps: als anfänger hab ich wneig ahnung von mtb wäre nett wenn ihr informieren könntet worauf man so achten sollte beim kauf


----------



## BananaJoe (4. Mai 2009)

Kauf einfach meins!


----------



## Schreiner (4. Mai 2009)

Oder meins *löl*


----------



## the me (4. Mai 2009)

Erst wärs mal nich schlecht, zu wissen, was du fahren willst, naja und dann solltest du das natürlich im entsprechenden Thread posten ... danke!!


----------



## hbstylahb (4. Mai 2009)

danke für eure angebote aber vorzeitig abgelehnt=)) "the man" fusion gefällt mir ganz gut so optisch ähnelt den bikes von "tomac" hinunhergerissen du haha schaun wa mal


----------



## daniel_k (5. Mai 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=162221&stc=1&d=1241520935


----------



## gondelfahrer (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo Daniel,
das wäre doch ein Foto für http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=331677


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Mai 2009)

Wieder etwas Aktuelles


----------



## geländesportler (6. Mai 2009)

Sorry klappte nicht


----------



## daniel_k (6. Mai 2009)

hier sieht man`s nochma besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted139849 (6. Mai 2009)

SUPER!
Und es geht doch weitaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

Leute, rafft Euch auf und zeigt Eure FUSIONS!


----------



## spaceschleim (6. Mai 2009)

jupp!

sehr gut!

weiter so!


----------



## FFreak (29. Mai 2009)

Habe mal ein paar Bilder nach ner mittleren Putzaktion gemacht:


----------



## acid-driver (31. Mai 2009)

hallo leute, baue mir gerade ein raid auf. hier erstmal der aktuelle aufbaustatus.






dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass das tretlagergehäuse eine breite von 71mm hat. 

wie habt ihr das gelöst? ich kenne nur 68 und 73mm gehäuse.


----------



## Freeerider81 (31. Mai 2009)

Servus,
ganz einfach, durch den E-type-Umwerfer wird es zu nem 73er Innenlager! 
Viel Spaß beim Aufbauen!


----------



## acid-driver (31. Mai 2009)

also muss ich zu dem e-type noch einen spacer-ring verbauen, richtig?

hoffe mal, das ganze rest-zeug kommt nächste woche


----------



## Deleted139849 (1. Juni 2009)

Sie ist noch etwa schüchtern, aber:
Nun ist endlich die Zeit gekommen, Euch meine neue FREUNDIN vorzustellen!

Detailierte Auflistung der Parts und weitere Bilder folgen...


----------



## Deleted139849 (2. Juni 2009)

In GROSS...


----------



## raschaa (2. Juni 2009)

mekoko schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 164446
> Könnt Ihr mir bitte kurz erläutern wie ich eine jpg. nicht als Anhang sondern als großes Foto in dem Beitrag visualisieren kann?



in dein album hier im forum hochladen und dann per BB-code einbinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted139849 (2. Juni 2009)

Danke für den Tip!








So, nun in GROSS...
Ist das nicht eine, kleine geile Sau...?


----------



## MichiP (2. Juni 2009)

Sehr schönes Teil,
jetzt noch den Maxxisaufdruck gleich ausrichten dann isses perfekt

Da ich ja nächstes Jahr ins Ü 40 Lager übertrete mach Dir schon mal Gedanken wie Du daraus eine Rennfeile machst, dann starten wir noch mal bei einen Jedermann-Rennen.

also bis denne.

gruß

Michi


----------



## gondelfahrer (2. Juni 2009)

mekoko schrieb:


> Ist das nicht eine, kleine geile Sau...?



Wenn's denn (hoffentlich) hält auf jeden Fall...
Ist das der Ardent? Falls, ja, hast Du bereits Erfahrungen damit sammeln können? 
Wie ist er im Vergleich zu anderen Mänteln die Du bisher gefahren bist?
Für welchen Bereich fährst Du ihn (CC, AM, ...)?


----------



## Deleted139849 (2. Juni 2009)

Ist der MAXXIS Ardent 60A 2.4
Rad hat bisher noch 0KM
Bisher: Schwalbe FatAlbert, Albert Alpencross, Continental Gravity
Für einen 2.4er jedenfalls nicht so breit wie der FatAlbert mit 2.35
Ich werde weiteres berichten
Auflistung der Teile folgt umgehend


----------



## Hurrycat (6. Juni 2009)

Sooo....

da ein Fusion mit der Zeit zu wenig ist, mussten es eben zwei sein... 
Durch Zufall fiel mir der zum Raid passende graue Slash Rahmen zu... 

Machen sich gut die zwei... und Fusion Nummer drei (Floyd SL)  ist auch schon im Aufbau... (diesmal aber nicht grau )


----------



## daniel_k (6. Juni 2009)

*

*



mal im stillstand und mit neuem dämpfer.nachdem der rocco in willingen nicht mehr wollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Juni 2009)

Das Terminator finde ich alles andere als schön - angefangen bei der farblich unpassenden Boxxer, über die vielen Aufkleber bis hin zur wirren Kabelei vor dem Lenker. Ach ja, und der Sattel sagt mir nicht zu. Generell ist es von der falschen Seite photographiert.


----------



## spaceschleim (6. Juni 2009)

ich finds cool.....

sieht schnell aus!


----------



## acid-driver (6. Juni 2009)

so, actionsports hat heute endlich mal geliefert. demzufolge ist mein raid endlich fertig geworden 






















ist das bei euch auch so, dass die kette leicht an der strebe schleift? oder habe ich irgendwas falsch zusammengebaut?


----------



## gondelfahrer (6. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ist das bei euch auch so, dass die kette leicht an der strebe schleift? oder habe ich irgendwas falsch zusammengebaut?


Bei meinem WhiplashEX schleifte die Kette leicht an der Schweißnaht (11er Ritzel). Nach dem Umbau auf ein Kettenblatt nicht mehr, ist wohl für Dein Bike keine Alternative


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Juni 2009)

Sehr schönes Raid!


----------



## Bogie (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo acid-driver,

schöner Aufbau.
Schon interessant wie jemand anders sein Rad aufbaut.
Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß damit.
Schleifen darf allerdings nix, war bei mir definitiv nicht der Fall.
Frage: Hast du hinter der Tretlagerschale außer dem E-Type-Umwerfer noch einen Spacer eingebaut?
Gruß Bogie


----------



## acid-driver (7. Juni 2009)

@bogie

heute ist die erste ausfahrt geplant 


ich habe rechts den etype und einen spacer.
erst hatte ich den spacer am tretlager, dann hab ich mal den spacer hinter den etype an die lagerschale gesteckt. damit war zumindest das schleifen an der metallplatte des umwerfers weg 

hast du noch ideen? bzw wie hast du das bei dir gehabt?


@lupus 
danke 

@gondelfahrer
nee, ein kettenblatt vorne ist wohl nicht so der hit. aber es schleift ja nur bei "kette rechts" auf dem kleinen und mittleren kettenblatt nicht.


----------



## raschaa (7. Juni 2009)

zwischen rahmen und umwerfer gehört auf keinen fall ein spacer und sonst brauchts rechts eigentlich gar keinen, wenn dann links. wenns am umwerfer schleift, umwerfer einstellen...


----------



## acid-driver (7. Juni 2009)

hat ja nicht am umwerfer geschliffen, sondern an der platte des etypes...

wenn ich den ring nach links baue, wirds an der platte auch wieder schleifen


----------



## raschaa (7. Juni 2009)

das sollte aber nicht.... was für ne kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (7. Juni 2009)

die oben abgebildete XT


----------



## raschaa (7. Juni 2009)

dat iss aber komisch...
ich würde mir wahrscheinlich nen dünnen spacer so um 1mm selber drehen  die standard spacer sind so um 2,5mm
ansonsten mal nen thread aufmachen a la "raid kette schleift an eType platte" hab selber kein raid vllt. hatte ein anderer raid fahrer schon damit zu kämpfen...
viel glück


----------



## acid-driver (7. Juni 2009)

naja ich hab jetzt den etype am rahmen, den kurbelspacer (2.5mm) danach und dann die lagerschale verbaut. die einstellung des umwerfers ist dann etwas kniffliger, aber ich glaube es funktioniert. 
gleich mach ich noch eine testfahrt, dann guck ich nochmal


----------



## acid-driver (7. Juni 2009)

so, es fährt.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (10. Juni 2009)

...würd eher sagen, es ruht sich aus


----------



## Echo (10. Juni 2009)

Das mit der schleifenden Kette hab ich jetzt grad mit meinem Freak, aber die Kette schleift am Rahmen nicht an der Platte. Folglich---Spacer zwischen Rahmen und Umwerfer? Nervt mich total, ich will FAHREN nicht BASTELN!
Ich hab einen LX Umwerfer montieren wollen. Federt der Hinterbau komplett ein, berührt aber die Umwerfer-Führung die Kettenstrebe. Es drückt nicht, berührt nur graf eben und ich fahr ja nicht komplett eingefedert...kann ich das so dulden oder wie kann ich das ändern?




Hurrycat schrieb:


> Sooo....
> 
> da ein Fusion mit der Zeit zu wenig ist, mussten es eben zwei sein...



DAS kenn ich, jetzt gammeln sie schon zu dritt in meiner Bude rum!


----------



## acid-driver (10. Juni 2009)

ich hab mir jetzt einen 1mm spacer drehen lassen und einen 1,5mm. 

den 1,5er hab ich auf der antreibsseite verbaut, den 1er an der linken.

klappt super.


----------



## Hurrycat (10. Juni 2009)

@Echo:.... Naja... ich hoffe nach Willingen ist die Gabelentscheidung für Fusion Nummer 3 gefallen... 
Dann sind's drei! 
Eins für Touren und Abfahrten, eins für Marathons und eins für's Training.


----------



## dirti (11. Juni 2009)

hi wie findet ihr marzocchi x4 2008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specnic (18. Juni 2009)

hey ho, verkaufe mein fusion freak gr. M . rahmen , oder auf wunsch auch mit anbauteile.......PM


----------



## Blondfeld (20. Juni 2009)

Hier ist mein treuer Begleiter.
Bissalang alle untaten ohne Murren mitgemacht.
Hoffe mal das es so bleibt.


----------



## Joachim1980 (21. Juni 2009)

.. in Action


----------



## raschaa (22. Juni 2009)

@ Blondfeld
schick mit der gabel in team lackierung...


----------



## missmarple (22. Juni 2009)

raschaa schrieb:


> @ Blondfeld
> schick mit der gabel in team lackierung...



Dem schliesse ich mich an!


----------



## gondelfahrer (22. Juni 2009)

raschaa schrieb:


> @ Blondfeld
> schick mit der gabel in team lackierung...



Ja, sehr schick.
Gabs keine Probleme nach dem Pulvern bezüglich verbogener Tauchrohre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sporty (23. Juni 2009)

Das beste Fully der Welt :


----------



## Blondfeld (23. Juni 2009)

nö ... farbe kam aus der Dose 

und Decals aus England 

Bis jetzt gibts aus noch keine probleme mit Haftung des Lackes.



gondelfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, sehr schick.
> Gabs keine Probleme nach dem Pulvern bezüglich verbogener Tauchrohre?


----------



## pisskopp (24. Juni 2009)

@sporty, noch immer net auf etwas grobes umgestiegen?? Komische Farbe der Hinterbau.. ha ha ha

1.Juli W.A.S.P Konzert


----------



## sporty (26. Juni 2009)

Pisskopp, wat wie ? noch härter als ein Raid ??
Das ist doch zu 99,9 % nicht nötig.
Ich hätte dazu schreiben sollen das es das beste Fully der Welt ist wenn es hält.
Und zur Zeit hält es...
Falls du es mal in den Ruhrpott schaffts sag Bescheid, dann drhen wir mal eine Runde zusammen :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF-AxT_6HPU"]YouTube - 090520 HB 01[/ame]


----------



## Deleted139849 (26. Juni 2009)

Pisskopp, wat wie ? noch härter als ein Raid ??
Das ist doch zu 99,9 % nicht nötig.

RICHTIG!!!


----------



## fivepole (26. Juni 2009)

sporty schrieb:


> Das beste Fully der Welt



Nee, das steht bei mir (und ist kein Fusion mehr)


----------



## derfreaker (26. Juni 2009)

fivepole schrieb:


> Nee, das steht bei mir (und ist kein Fusion mehr)


"dann haste aber glück gehabt und kannst dich richtig freuen..."


----------



## Pardus (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre seit Mai 2006 ein Fusion Raid und bisher hat es tadellos funktioniert und mir viel Freunde bereitet .... Der Hinterbau ist berab für mich nach wie vor das beste was ich so gefahren bin.

meins


----------



## Deleted139849 (28. Juni 2009)

FUSION RAID UPDATE!!!
So isses und so bleibt es von der Ausstattung!
Schaut Euch die weiteren pics im Album auch an!


----------



## Deleted139849 (28. Juni 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Juni 2009)

3 kleine Kritikpunkte:
- Griffe (farblich)
- fehlende Aufkleber an der Gabel
- Raid Schriftzug

Ansonsten ein sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## Commo07 (29. Juni 2009)

Sehr schick!
Würde mir überlegen an der hinteren Bremse eine Bremsleitung mit 90° Abgang zu verbauen, dann entfällt der große Bogen und somit auch die möglichkeit damit irgendwo hängenzubleiben.
Oder am Besten du verbaust gleich eine gescheite Bremse, aber da scheiden sich ja bekanntermaßen die Geister


----------



## geländesportler (29. Juni 2009)

hübsches Ding, mit gut gewählter Ausstattung! Würde nur die Bremsleitungen ein wenig kürzen und statt den weißen, schwarze Kabelbinder anbringen!


----------



## Deleted139849 (29. Juni 2009)

1. Fox Sticker an der Gabel sehen sch....e aus! Weniger ist mehr!
2. Die Maguraleitungen wollte und werde ich nicht kürzen, weil ich den Werkszustand (Vakuumbefüllung!) der Bremsen so lange wie möglich halten will. Die Längen finde ich 1A und der Leitungsbogen am HR ist so gewollt.
3. Für mich gibbet keine bessere als die Louise FR! 
Schöne ergonomische Bremshebel, Bremspower satt, schicke Bremscheiben. Für die Euros, die mich das Set gekostet hat, ein Schnäppchen. Keine andere Bremse paßte zudem von der Optik so geil ans RAID wie die Louise FR.
4. Die weißen Kabelbinder sind my favorite!
5. Was kann ich für den RAID Schriftzug? 
6. Die andere Version der Specialized Griffe (grauschwarz) ist eine Option.

Was noch gekürzt wird, ist die Schalthülle/ der Schaltzug zum Umwerfer. 
Kampfgewicht teile ich demnächst noch mit.
Ja, es sind DT 5.1 Felgen und ein King Cage Titan Flaschenhalter
Die Laufräder sind made by WhizzWheels
Lenker Sunline V-One, gekürzt auf 690mm, mit 19mm rise.
Vorbau Thomson Elite X4, 31.8, 80mm. Passend, Thomson Ahead Kappe und Chris King Spacer.
SItalia SLR Sattel auf Thomson Elite SStütze gehalten von Salsa LipLock Klemme.
Schwalbes Albert Alpencross auf DT 5.1 um DT 340er Naben kreisend.
Bremsscheibengröße: 190 / 190 ! 2x Adapter No. 15.
XTR Innenlager, XTR Kette, XTR Pedale, XT Kurbel und XT Kassettte.


----------



## derfreaker (29. Juni 2009)

mekoko schrieb:


> XTR Innenlager, XTR Kette, XTR Pedale, XT Kurbel und XT Kassettte.


hi mekko, haste wohl mit xt ah bisserl geld gespart... nee , iss schon ok so wie es einem gefällt


----------



## pisskopp (29. Juni 2009)

@Sporty, bin bald im Ruhrpott, dann melde ich mich.
zu den 99%, Wenn du  mich mal in der Schweiz besuchts, wiederlege ich diese These gern :-;

Greetz


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Juni 2009)

mekoko schrieb:


> 5. Was kann ich für den RAID Schriftzug?



Nichts, aber darf ich ihn deswegen nicht unschön finden?


----------



## Echo (29. Juni 2009)

Ich find den Schriftzug geil! Passend dazu wäre der Lyrik-Design-Schriftzug


----------



## -jo- (29. Juni 2009)

@mekoko, sporty, pardus

was fahrt ihr eigentlich für nen dämpfer im raid (nicht: sl)? nutzt der den federweg komplett?

ich hatte mal den dt ssd 225 drin, aber der konnte nur ca. 100mm rausholen. mit nem vanilla r scheint da mehr zu gehen, allerdings ist der doch echt sackschwer. 

eure erfahrungen? 
speziell beim fox float: welches propedal ist eingebaut, welche luftkammergröße...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P.3'ler (8. Juli 2009)




----------



## Pardus (9. Juli 2009)

-jo- schrieb:


> @mekoko, sporty, pardus
> 
> was fahrt ihr eigentlich für nen dämpfer im raid (nicht: sl)? nutzt der den federweg komplett?
> 
> ...




Hallo Mekko,

bei mir war der Fox RP 32 (genau Bezeichnung muss ich mal nachschauen) serienmäßig verbaut. Es hat ein bisschen gedauert, biss ich mich an den richtigen Druck herangearbeitet habe. Mit 7 bar nutze ich jetzt auch ca.90 % des Federweges ... bringe aktuell ca. 75 kg auf die Waage 

Du kannst ja mein Foto nehmen und rein zoomen, dann siehst Du, dass der schwarze Ring ziemlich weit unten sitzt...

Grüße
Guido


----------



## acid-driver (9. Juli 2009)

worin liegt denn eigentlich der unterschid zwischen raid und raid sl?

habe das noch nirgends gefunden


----------



## Pardus (9. Juli 2009)

ich glaube der Rahmen ist leichter, aber dafür auch bruchanfälliger ...


----------



## geländesportler (9. Juli 2009)

Unterschied zwischen normal und sl müsste der sein das andere Lager und leichtere Schrauben (Titan) verbaut wurden sind! Bruchanfällig waren bis jetzt alle, egal ob sl oder normal. Allerdings wurde da noch ein anders geschweißter Hinterbau verwendet, der aber dann auch problemlos ausgetauscht wurde!


----------



## -jo- (9. Juli 2009)

raid sl: 
-angeblich etwas leichterer rahmen
-sitzrohrwinkel nicht mehr ganz so flach wie beim raid aber immer noch ungewöhnlich flach (so dass bei zu klein gewählten rahmen und stark ausgezogener stütze der sattel weit hinten steht -> zitat bike: "rahmen eher größer wählen")
-leichte geometrieveränderungen um die steigfähigkeit zu verbessern
(kommentar bike: kaum spürbar)
-für luftdämpfer optimiert

raid:
-für stahlfederdämpfer optimierter hinterbau (linear)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (9. Juli 2009)

update meines 09er whiplash:


----------



## TheRacer (9. Juli 2009)

Schick, sehr schick.
Da gefällt mir sogar das weiß. An meinem gefällt es mir selber nicht mehr 

.....bist wohl auch nicht nur auf dem Bike unterwegs wenn man sich die Bremsen anschaut, oder einfach nur weil du schon immer so fährst ?!


----------



## raschaa (9. Juli 2009)

TheRacer schrieb:


> Schick, sehr schick.
> Da gefällt mir sogar das weiß. An meinem gefällt es mir selber nicht mehr
> 
> .....bist wohl auch nicht nur auf dem Bike unterwegs wenn man sich die Bremsen anschaut, oder einfach nur weil du schon immer so fährst ?!



nach 20 jahren MX will mer sich nicht mehr umgewöhnen (oder jedenfalls ich nicht)


----------



## Welli (9. Juli 2009)

...geile Möhre. Wo haste denn die aufgetrieben? Suche selbst seit einiger Zeit ein Whip, aber nicht einmal die Jungs von fusion konnten mir am Tel. weiterhelfen. So schiele ich gerade Richtung Lapierre oder Liteville...Obwohl meine fusion-Herz heftig rebelliert...Aber Händler gibts keine mehr. Oder kennst Du vielleicht noch einen ehemaligen fusion-Vertriebler, der so ein bis 2 Whips im Kofferraum mit sich rumschleppt, um damit entgagene Provisionen auszugleichen? Dann bitte PM mit der Tel.Nummer der Vertriebler!
Grüße!


----------



## acid-driver (9. Juli 2009)

nicolai helius FR?

auch made in germany.

ich hoffe ja mein raid hält noch sehr lange, richtig klasse bike.


----------



## Freeerider81 (10. Juli 2009)

@Welli

Als ich vor zwei wochen bei Andys Bike & Parts war, stand da noch ein Whiplash im Schaufenster!!

ruf einfach mal an, ich denk das steht da noch!!!
http://www.anbipa.de/


----------



## raschaa (10. Juli 2009)

Jo, wäre auch mein tipp gewesen! Andy hat auch wohl die besten kontakte zu fusion...

solltest aber guxke das du ein modellgepflegten rahmen kriegst (wie meins ) erkennbar daran, daß es kein gusset mehr hat zwischen ober- und unterrohr. siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5365844&postcount=1085

ansonsten, wenn du ein alternativ bergab-rad suchst das in germanien hergestellt wurde -> nicolai ion


----------



## CMM (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
echt tolle Bikes habe ich hier gesehen und jemand fragte zwischen Raid und CO nach einem floyd SL. 





Gruß
CMM


----------



## Hans (13. August 2009)

Hallo,

hier mein vor kurzem aufgebautes 2. bike


----------



## spaceschleim (13. August 2009)

09er freak?    sieht gut aus!

hab grad nochma die letzte seite geschaut... und hätte da mal ne frage: hat eigentlich jemand n aktuelles rad mit fusion-aufkleber aufm steuerrohr?

dachte ja, bei mir waere das irgendwie vergessen worden.... aber wie's scheint fährt man das heutzutage so....

edit: grad gesehen. hans, Du hast einen oder? iss wohl doch n 08er....... =) .. nee aber auf der seite davor das vom raschaa und ganz unten den floyd sl haben auch keinen.....  waren vielleicht nur kurzzeitig keine da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (13. August 2009)

meins ist ein 08er


----------



## pisskopp (14. August 2009)

mach sofort den vorbau runter und wird diese spacer weg...


----------



## Hans (14. August 2009)

gefällt die die Farbe des Spacer´s nicht ?

Der Vorbau gefällt mir sehr gut, sieht in echt edel aus und ist leicht bei einem Preis von 28,00 Euro - gut, er ist für ein Enduro mit 90 mm eigentlich zu lang, aber ich fahr mit 1,74m den S Rahmen (fahr gerne kleine Rahmen) und mit einem kürzeren past mir die Sitzposition nicht mehr.

Bin für Verbesserungsvorschläge dankbar 

Was ich noch tauschen werde ist die Kurbel - silber gefällt mir nicht. Da es ja mein 2. Rad ist, werd ich mir wahrscheinlich eine SLX für 79,00 holen.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## koRnetto (15. August 2009)

Für nen 2. Rad ein sehr schönes Freak.

Möchte meine Wollmilchsau hier auch noch mal mit den updates zeigen.
2010er Lyrik Solo Air Dh und Manitou Evolver Isx-6.
Fährt sich sehr gut in der Kombination.
Bin für Anregungen offen.
Als nächstes stehen bei mir die Laufräder auf der Liste. Bin jedoch bei den Felgen noch völlig unentschlossen.





Bis später


----------



## spaceschleim (15. August 2009)

kettenführung!


----------



## koRnetto (15. August 2009)

ja hab auch schon öfters über ne Kettenführung nach gedacht, aber ich muss sagen, dass mir bis jetzt innerhalb ca 1 Jahr nur einmal die Kette abgesprungen ist.


----------



## TheRacer (15. August 2009)

Bei den Felgen nimmst halt die Standart Verdächtige 721


----------



## gondelfahrer (16. August 2009)

Die Frage ist wohl erst mal wie und was fährst Du, wie schwer bist Du... Danach kann man die Felge angehen... Ist Dir bisher die Kette noch nie abgesprungen, lässt das auf eine gemäßigtere Fahrweise schließen, dann reicht u.U. eine leichte Enduro Felge...
Vlt. kommen auch zwei LR Sätze in Frage, eine leichter für Touren, ein stabiler zum Schreddern...
Pauschal lässt sich das nicht beantworten.


----------



## pisskopp (17. August 2009)

stahldämpfer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koRnetto (17. August 2009)

Ne, zwei Lrs ist nichts, weil ich ne längere Strecke mit bergauf zu meinem Homespot fahren muss und möchte. Daher muss es leicht genug sein um ne Tour und bergauf fahren zu können, und stabil genug für Fr/Dh und Bikepark.
Ich denke auch, dass die 721 da das beste ist. Hatte vor Jahren mal die d521 und war mit dieser auch sehr zufrieden.
Mir gefällt der Luftdämpfer sehr gut und 1000 mal besser als der olle Manitou Metel ist er sowieso.

Achja mein gewicht liegt so bei ca 75kg nackig;-)


----------



## gondelfahrer (17. August 2009)

stahldämpfer...


----------



## spaceschleim (17. August 2009)

war mir garnich aufgefallen.........


stahldämpfer.......

fjedn, alter =)


----------



## Blondfeld (16. September 2009)

Ein Freak in seiner natürlichen Umgebung in den Dolomiten beim Alpencross


----------



## -jo- (16. September 2009)

*aufgebrezeltes Raid*


----------



## Chris82 (19. September 2009)

Sehr interessante mechanische Sattelverstellung.
Funktionert es denn auch bzw wieviel cm?

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -jo- (19. September 2009)

Die Feder (Hite-Rite), Patent von Joe Breezer und Co. funktioniert super. Macht ca. 9cm aus.


----------



## TheRacer (19. September 2009)

Ich hab da auch noch eins gefunden:


----------



## Pardus (19. September 2009)

wenn es so ist... auf der Abfahrt vom Tarscher Pass ins Ultental vor 3 Wochen


----------



## Tim777 (21. September 2009)

schöne bilder, das whip von The Racer gefällt mir besonders gut.


----------



## TheRacer (21. September 2009)

Danke für die Blumen


----------



## derfreaker (15. Oktober 2009)

hoffe, das mit den bildern funzt? mist erst so winzig, jetzt so riiiiiesig?...
ist schon etwas länger her, war aber suppi!!


----------



## acid-driver (15. Oktober 2009)

ich darf mal?


----------



## MoP__ (1. November 2009)

Hier mal mein Whiplash:





Im Anmarsch befindlich ist eine Totem 2Step, ich hoffe die funktioniert 
Eine 2fach Kettenführung kommt auch noch dran.


----------



## namroN (29. November 2009)

Da ich günstig an nen älteren Whiplash Rahmen gekommen bin hier mal meins 

Hier mit Boxxer




Und hier mit 66




Vielleicht kann mir anhand der Gussets ja wer sagen um welches Bj. es sich handelt. Ich selber kann anhand der gelöteten Kabelführung nur sagen das er vor 2005 gebaut wurde.

Gruß Norm


----------



## raschaa (29. November 2009)

guck mal nach der rahmennr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## namroN (29. November 2009)

Die habe ich nach dem Abbeizen schon vergebens gesucht, habe den kompletten Rahmen abgesucht und nichts gefunden, dann habe ich geschaut ob da was weggefeilt wurde aber auch dafür gibt es keine Anzeichen :/ Hab auch noch nie nen Whiplash gesehen welcher auf der Antriebsseite nen Gusset vom Freak hat und auch die Gussets am Sitzrohr ähneln eher den 2 Blechen von Nicolai. Mein letzter Gedanke war dann eher die Richtung "Hey du hast nen Prototypen geschossen!  "

Original hatte er die Schwarz / Raw Optik




Gruß Norm


----------



## raschaa (29. November 2009)

schwer zu sagen... hier ist ein bild vom ältesten whiplash das ich finden konnte, dürfte eines der ersten aus 03/04 sein...

bei deinem sind die gussets am krückstock verdächtig kurz, das steuerrohr gusset sieht anders aus und das nach oben offene gusset am ober-/sitzrohr sehen wirklich nach prototyp aus, vorallem wenns keine rahmennr hat.

gerade nochmal ausgegraben, im bike workshop 2003 sieht das whip so aus wie auf dem verlinkten foto.


----------



## namroN (29. November 2009)

Also ist es ein Whiplash der ersten Generation 
Danke dir raschaa

gruß Norm


----------



## missmarple (30. November 2009)

Aktueller Stand meines Freaks: 





Änderungen zum letzten Stand:
- Dämpfer: Fox Van R mit 500er Feder
- Bremse: vorne 210er-Scheibe
- Antrieb: 36er-Blatt und Bashguard.


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Dezember 2009)

...hey , könnte glatt ein fusion sein ....


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Dezember 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...hey , könnte glatt ein fusion sein ....



Ist es aber nicht.


----------



## trek 6500 (28. Dezember 2009)

..aber genauso schön ..hehe .. spam ende .... viel spass noch mit euren fusions !! lg , k.


----------



## raschaa (28. Dezember 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...hey , könnte glatt ein fusion sein ....



im prinzip schon, stammt meines wissens auch aus der feder von Bodo Probst...


----------



## MX-Bubu (28. Dezember 2009)

find ich mal lustig.
die frage ist nur  wer wem was nachgemacht hat?
mein whiplash war auch raw/schwarz, ist jetzt weiß, die weiße 66 wurde jetzt gegen ne weiße boxxer getauscht und hab auch nen luftdämpfer!!!

Custom heißt nicht immer einzigartig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## namroN (28. Dezember 2009)

Hehe nur das ich den kleinen Rahmen habe  Passte die 66 bei dir ohne weiteres unterm Unterrohr durch?


----------



## MX-Bubu (28. Dezember 2009)

nee, passt nicht, hab aber auch nen sehr sehr flachen steuersatz


----------



## namroN (28. Dezember 2009)

Hatte leider das gleiche Problem daher dann auch die Boxxer


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Januar 2010)

@raschaa : eben ... ))


----------



## Dirt Kid (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo Fusion Freerider,

ich habe eine Race Face Diabolus Sattelstütze aus meinem Whipi über.

Die absolute hardcore Sattelstütze ;-)

Bei interesse einfach melden

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/237190/cat/500


----------



## acid-driver (9. Januar 2010)

ist das jetzt hier zum verkaufsthread mutiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt Kid (9. Januar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ist das jetzt hier zum verkaufsthread mutiert?



nein  soll es auch nicht werden.

Aber 30.0 mm Sattelstützen gibts nur bei Fusion, oder 

also muß die ansprechen die es betrifft 

Danke und ein Schönes Wochenende


----------



## namroN (9. Januar 2010)

Noe, Kona hat beim Stinky z.B. auch 30.0m Stützen 

Viel Erfolg beim Verkauf.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (10. Januar 2010)

...von heute nachmittag:


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Januar 2010)




----------



## Fusion-Racer (14. Januar 2010)

Ex A-Teamfahrer?

Sehr schönes Bike, nur die Felgenaufkleber und der rote Knop der Manitou stören, sonst top! ;9


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Januar 2010)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Ex A-Teamfahrer?
> 
> Sehr schönes Bike, nur die Felgenaufkleber und der rote Knop der Manitou stören, sonst top! ;9



Nö, hab's ganz normal erworben.

Danke. Bei den Einstellknöpfen an der Gabel bringst du mich auf eine Idee...


----------



## BananaJoe (13. Februar 2010)

Hier mal mein Rahmen pur. Eigentlich ziemlich schick...


----------



## namroN (13. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön, weiße Fusion Fullys sind schon schnieke 

Meins ist ja nun auch soweit fertig, weiss nur noch nicht ob ich das Casting silber lasse oder bei wärmeren Temperaturen weiß lackiere.


----------



## spaceschleim (19. Februar 2010)

endlich alles da und seit gestern auch dran... =)


----------



## poopdog (19. Februar 2010)

sauber, viel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BananaJoe (20. Februar 2010)

Ich knall mir auch eine Doppelbrücke an mein EX. Wollte eigentlich einen puren DH Rahmen kaufen, aber meinen Rahmen m;chte keiner kaufen...

Der EX muesste mich DH/technisch eingentlich aushalten. Sieht gut aus dein Whip.


----------



## spaceschleim (21. Februar 2010)

danke =)

aber dein ex rahmen ist auch sehr nett.... habbich die tage ja noch im bikemarkt gesehen.... leider wirkt die aktuelle "firmenpolitik" wohl leicht inflationaer auf rahmenpreise.....


----------



## BananaJoe (21. Februar 2010)

Es ist wirklich schade, da unser aller Rahmen dadurch an Image verlieren.
Würd ich im Lotto gewinnen, würd ich denen ein Angebot machen und alles komplett mit neuem Anstrich auf die vorderen Plätze puschen.

Ich werd meinen schweineteuren EX Rahmen nicht mal für 1000Euro los. Wo gibts denn sowas? Ich meine, das ist doch kein Big Hit...


----------



## Skeletor23 (21. Februar 2010)

BananaJoe schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich schade, da unser aller Rahmen dadurch an Image verlieren.
> Würd ich im Lotto gewinnen, würd ich denen ein Angebot machen und alles komplett mit neuem Anstrich auf die vorderen Plätze puschen.
> 
> Ich werd meinen schweineteuren EX Rahmen nicht mal für 1000Euro los. Wo gibts denn sowas? Ich meine, das ist doch kein Big Hit...



traurig...mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


----------



## pisskopp (1. März 2010)

für 500.- nehm ich den


----------



## BananaJoe (1. März 2010)

ich geb ihn dir für 450...


----------



## timadietschi (6. März 2010)

So hallo,

hier ist mal meins:













Gruß Matthias


----------



## Hans (6. März 2010)

sehr schön


----------



## xalex (6. März 2010)

schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (7. März 2010)

Schaut gut aus!
Gewicht mit der Domain?


----------



## timadietschi (7. März 2010)

Hi,

weiss nicht ganz genau, aber
so ca. 14 kg, wiege aber bei
Gelegenheit nochmal nach.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## BananaJoe (8. März 2010)

Hast du das zu heiss gewaschen, oder warum sieht es eingelaufen aus?
Zumindest in der Länge....


----------



## Sladdif9 (9. März 2010)




----------



## cdF600 (9. März 2010)

Das ist sehr geil!
Von wann ist denn der Rahmen?
Der hat schon die asymetrischen Kettenstreben, oder?


----------



## Sladdif9 (9. März 2010)

Sind asymetrische Kettenstreben.

Hab das Rad im Mai 2007 gekauft. Nachdem es ja lange keine Whiplash EX gab denk ich dass es ein Rahmen von ziemlich am Anfang der Produktion ist!?

Vielleicht weiss da jemand besser Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (9. März 2010)

Ist die Gabel schwarz wie der Rahmen?
Sieht durch die Lichtspiegelung irgendwie braun aus....
Gefällt mir wirklich gut.


----------



## Freeerider81 (9. März 2010)

das ist doch ne 66er RC3 Ti von 2010, oder? Wie bist du damit zufrieden?


----------



## Sladdif9 (9. März 2010)

Also die Gabel ist nicht schwarz wie der Rahmen.

Das ist die Farbe von der 66 RC3 Ti. Freerider81 hat Recht.

Die Gabel die ich hatte war eine 66 RC3 von 2009. Die ist grau. Dann wurde die Gabel im 

Rahmen vom Kundendienst zu Cosmicsports geschickt und die haben alles mögliche aus-

getauscht. Jetzt schaut sie so aus. Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe sind aber 

Teile vom Innenleben noch 2009. Standrohre, Tauchrohre und Krone sind getauscht 

worden. 

Das ist alles noch net lange her. So richtig bin ich noch nicht damit im Einsatz gewesen.

Deswegen kann ich zur Funktion noch nix sagen.

Die 66 RC3 2009 ging sehr gut. Wesentlich besser als die 2008er die ich davor hatte.


schöne Grüsse schlezzi


----------



## poopdog (10. März 2010)

BananaJoe schrieb:


> ich geb ihn dir für 450...



Du hast ihn doch wohl nicht wirklich für 450 verkauft?


----------



## namroN (10. März 2010)

Ich denke mal es war ironosch gemeint. 500â¬ sind eher utopisch und er sucht ja immernoch ne Boxxer


----------



## spaceschleim (10. März 2010)

nee... hatter nich.... ich hab auch extra nochmal nachgefragt.... 

er hatte ja auch keine smileys dran......

ich denk so 600 haettich auch bezahlt....  =)


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (10. März 2010)

hi @ all,

fahre momentan ein freak, abr selber aufgebaut.
will mir abr demnächst also im lauf dieses jahres einen freerider zu legen und das freak verkaufen
deshalb hab ich mal ne frage an die whiplasher unter euch.

wie viel haben eure wihps gekostet???
und wie ist die touren tauglichkeit???
(bin mir darüber im klaren das sie eingeschränkt ist, aber im vergleich zu anderen freeridern gleicher preiskategorie)

bitte nur vom normalen whiplash, nicht vom ex.

gruß und thx 

simon


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (10. März 2010)

und noch ne frage gibts für das freak ne breitere schwinge????
meine wird grad von meinen big betty durchgeschliffen.


----------



## wingover (10. März 2010)

Das Whiplash ist mein Tourenbike.
Der Unterschied vom Freak zum Whiplash wäre mir zu klein.

Dann lieber doch einen richtigen DH Trümmer, damit bist du nochmal deutlich sicherer/spaßiger unterwegs. 
Mit meinem Demo (19+ kg) bin ich, dank Teleskopsattelstütze, auch schon 35km/700hm gefahren, halt schön gemächlich.


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (10. März 2010)

ich hab noch ein 05 freak mit 140 mm.
da ists auf 180 doch ein guter sprung.

wie viel hat dein whip gekostet???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BananaJoe (10. März 2010)

Den Rahmen habe ich noch.  Aber lustig, dass ihr fragt. Wenn ich ihn nicht los werde, bau ich für nächste Saison eine Boxxer dran. Ein paar Schöne waren schon im Markt, jedoch wurden sie mir vor der Nase weggekauft, obwohl reserviert und so. Von wegen, wurde einfach an den schnellsten Abholer gegeben.
Ich nehm die Signatur gleich mal raus. Finde, dass die 2010 Team in weiss super passen würde. Mal sehen, ob ich nächsten Monat genug Geld über habe. 

@wicno: kann dir leider nur mein EX anbieten....


----------



## namroN (11. März 2010)

Die weiße Boxxer von 2010 passt perfekt, rascha hatte die doch verbaut


----------



## xalex (11. März 2010)

edith


----------



## Michael_MTB (13. März 2010)

Hi,
hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Freak Team was ich mir über den Winter aufgebaut habe.
Die Aufnahmen sind von vor 2 Wochen wo ich mit Freunden bei warmen 13 - 18°C am Gardasee war und es so richtig testen konnte.




Mein Freak und das Whiplash von meinem Kumpel




Erschöpft nach einer Tour an der Promenade in Torbole




Und noch eins im Einsatz





War eine gelungene Woche mit einem super Fahrrad was mich dieses Jahr bei vielen Touren und Enduroeinsätzen begleiten wird.

Gruß Michael


----------



## derfreaker (13. März 2010)

da sag ich doch mal super dazu! zur persönlichen zufriedenheit braucht`s nur 3 dinge: ein wenig zeit, ein gscheites bike und en bisschen kohle zum früjahrsausritt. weiter so... so und jetzt geh ich selber biken


----------



## derfreaker (13. März 2010)

dopellt post


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (13. März 2010)

geile bilder


----------



## geländesportler (16. März 2010)

hier mal nen floyd!


----------



## geländesportler (16. März 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/596318


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BananaJoe (24. April 2010)

Hier mit Boxxer 09


----------



## namroN (25. April 2010)

Schick isses geworden  Mal gut das du es nicht losgeworden bist


----------



## flowbike (7. Mai 2010)

namroN schrieb:


> Schick isses geworden  Mal gut das du es nicht losgeworden bist


is wieder zu haben ;-)
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/270314/cat/45


----------



## BananaJoe (9. Mai 2010)

Ja, ich bin trotz neuer Gabel nicht wirklich wieder mit dem Fahren angefangen. Hab grad keine Zeit zum fahren. Und bevor der Rahmen gar nichts mehr bringt, hau ich ihn jetzt günstig raus.


----------



## zaches (10. Mai 2010)

Moin zusammen!
Hier mal mein neues Spielzeug. Samstag frisch aufgebaut, gestern erste Testfahrt - könnte eine sehr spassige Beziehung werden.


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (10. Mai 2010)

dann viel freude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (10. Mai 2010)

hier mal mein aktuelles setup. Ganz neu: die Laufräder (nope 3way + ZTR flow) + die Griffe


----------



## Tim777 (17. Mai 2010)

zaches schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> Hier mal mein neues Spielzeug. Samstag frisch aufgebaut, gestern erste Testfahrt - könnte eine sehr spassige Beziehung werden.



Das würde mir auch gefallen.

@ flowbike: welche Rahmengröße hat dein Freak? (Bj 2005 aber 2006er Lackierung?)


----------



## cdF600 (17. Mai 2010)

2005 und 2006 waren soviel ich weiß die gleichen Rahmen.
2007 wurde das Freak dann geändert.


----------



## flowbike (17. Mai 2010)

Tim777 schrieb:


> ..
> @ flowbike: welche Rahmengröße hat dein Freak? (Bj 2005 aber 2006er Lackierung?)


Das ist ein 05er Rahmen mit 06er Lackierung 
Das Ding wurde vom Vorbesitzer reklamiert weil es wohl teilweise schlecht gepulvert war. Fusion hat das dann im 06er Design kpl. neu gemacht. Der Hinterbau ist ein 08er. Rahmengröße ist M


----------



## Hans (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo 

fall jemand Intresse hat, verkaufe meine Freak Rahmen "S" 2008, top zustand


----------



## BananaJoe (19. Mai 2010)

Leute, ich bin hier nun auch raus... Der Rahmen ist für nen Spottpreis über den Tisch gegangen. :-(


----------



## namroN (19. Mai 2010)

Da hätte ich es lieber behalten, man weiss ja nie was kommt  Ansonsten "Bike: auf der Suche..." schau dir doch mal Mondraer an, ich bin damit echt zufrieden


----------



## derfreaker (26. Mai 2010)

wenn`s so weitergeht, wird bald ein neues forum für alle ex-fusionsbiker augemacht...


----------



## acid-driver (26. Mai 2010)

tjoah, woran liegt das?

meins ist btw auch weg...


----------



## flowbike (26. Mai 2010)

hab mein Freak von hier eben mal gewogen.
So wie auf dem Foto: genau 13,50 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRacer (26. Mai 2010)

Da wir ja gerade beim Thema sind.
Ich bin auch weg von Fusion.

Hätte aber meinen Fusion Whiplash Rahmenkit noch zu verkaufen


----------



## 7upKG (27. Mai 2010)

ich bleib, solang mein freak und weim Whip ex noch funktionieren, 

mein freak wollte übrigens auch keiner mit ner top austattung 
1750 lrs 
x9 schaltung
lyrik 


usw


----------



## saturno (27. Mai 2010)

derfreaker schrieb:


> wenn`s so weitergeht, wird bald ein neues forum für alle ex-fusionsbiker augemacht...



wieso aufgemacht, du befindest dich bereits in diesem


----------



## oldrizzo (5. Juni 2010)

habe meins ja jetzt schon lange nicht mehr... und bereue nix, bis auf den kauf des bocks. der erlös beim verkauf war schmerzhaft, aber man muss auch loslassen können.


----------



## raschaa (16. Juni 2010)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> habe meins ja jetzt schon lange nicht mehr... und bereue nix, bis auf den kauf des bocks. der erlös beim verkauf war schmerzhaft, aber man muss auch loslassen können.



dito, selbes spiel bei mir, das 1 jahr alte whiplash mit ca. 60% verlust verkauft, will ja keiner geld für eine "aussterbende" marke ausgeben...

mein ion tröstet mich über den "verlust"...


----------



## missmarple (16. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab mein Freak noch - und werd's auch behalten! Es gab zwar mal recht nervige Probleme mit dem Dämpfer, nochmal mit dem Dämpfer und letztens mit der Gabel, das wurde aber alles auf Garantie behoben, insofern:


----------



## flowbike (16. Juni 2010)

missmarple schrieb:


> Also ich hab mein Freak noch - und werd's auch behalten! Es gab zwar mal recht nervige Probleme mit dem Dämpfer, nochmal mit dem Dämpfer und letztens mit der Gabel, das wurde aber alles auf Garantie behoben, insofern:


Dämpfer und Gabelprobleme habe ja jetzt nicht unbedingt was mit Fusion zu tun, wenn es aber über Garantie abgewickelt wurde, ist es ja prima.


----------



## namroN (16. Juni 2010)

Ich werd es fahren, bis es bricht


----------



## gondelfahrer (18. Juni 2010)

Ich fahre mein WhipEx jetzt die dritte Saison ausschließlich im DH Einsatz, ohne ein einziges Problem. Nicht mal die Lager mussten getauscht werden (was ich aber kommenden Winter sicherheitshalber machen werde). Es läuft und läuft.... 
Sowas gibts also auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (18. Juni 2010)

hab mir eben das verkorkste spiel angesehen. war ja wohl gar nix dolles!!!das einzig dolle in dieser woche war meine "neue austausch-schwinge, bin froh, überhaupt nach ca. 6 wochen abstinenz einen neuen hinterbau in meinem freak zu haben, wenn auch farblich nicht ganz pasend.






und noch eins:


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (18. Juni 2010)

warum hast du ne kettenstreben schutz an beiden seiten von der schwinge dran?? aber ansonsonsten geil


----------



## Jonney (19. Juni 2010)

namroN schrieb:


> Ich werd es fahren, bis es bricht



dann schau dich mal nach nem neuen um, dauert sicher nimmer lang


----------



## namroN (19. Juni 2010)

Ich hab ja schon nen anderes falls es bricht


----------



## derfreaker (20. Juni 2010)

w_I_C_N_O schrieb:


> warum hast du ne kettenstreben schutz an beiden seiten von der schwinge dran?? aber ansonsonsten geil


danke schön: ist 1. wegen evtl. felskontakte und 2. optik: die fusionsleute bekommen es anscheinend nicht hin, die passende farbe in "taubenblau" zu lackieren. ich wollte allerings nicht nochmal 5 wochen auf mein ersatzteil warten...


----------



## cdF600 (28. Juni 2010)

Ich bleibe auch bei meinem Freak. Sollte es wieder brechen gibts auf jeden Fall einen anderen Rahmen.
Die Fahreigenschaften sind nach wie vor einfach top!
Hab inzwischen schon mal ähnliche Bikes (Giant,Felt,Speci) ausprobiert, aber die waren alle nicht so gut wie mein Freak!
Ich hoffe es bleibt mir noch einige Zeit erhalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (29. Juni 2010)

geht mir eigentlich  auch so. Ich wüßte momentan kein Bike, was für mich so gut passt wie das Freak (in meinem Aufbau).
Ich hoffe, es hält noch seeehr lange.


----------



## toschi77-77 (30. Juni 2010)

Geht mir genauso.  Bin echt zufrieden!

und ich gehe auch nicht mit zimperlich um ;-)


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (5. Juli 2010)

ja das freak ist ohne zweifel eines der besten bikes.
egal ob beim bikepark dowhillen oder auf der tour mitm kumpels in die eisdiele. das freak passt immer und lässt einen nie im stich. auch trotz meiner frame set low budget ausfürrung


----------



## larskugler (10. Juli 2010)

. . . kann mich den letzten nur anschliessen!!
auch wenn Fusion keine bikes mehr baut (oder bald nicht mehr) - und einige gleich panikartig alles verkaufen wo fusion draufsteht - tolles design, super fahrwerk (spreche vom freak) was will man mehr!!
Ich jedenfalls habe das bike nicht zum verkaufen geholt, sondern zum Spass haben! - Wenn ich es je verkaufen sollte, (momentan gar nicht dran denken)  ist es mir wurscht ob ich evt. etwas weniger kriege als wenn Spezi, scott , . . . draufsteht. Es geht um die Zeit die ich JETZT damit habe, und die ist  

schöne grüsse aus dem heissen vorarlberg,
lars


----------



## toschi77-77 (11. Juli 2010)

Ja so ist das. Es wird leider immer nur geschrieben wenn was passiert ist. Die Leute die mit dem Bike zufrieden sind schreiben leider nie. Warum auch? Die sind beschäftigt mit biken ;-)
Wenn man überlegt das Fusion mehr wie 20 Freaks hergestellt hat ( das sind vielleicht einmal alle hier wo sich beschweren ) unzufrieden sind liegt das voll in der Toleranz!!
Egal ob Scoot (Ransom) auch ständiger Hinterbau bruch. Canyon, Colabüchsen (Umfaller, delle drin )  es gibt genug !! 
Das Fusion auch schwächen hat ist klar, möchte die auch nicht in den Himmel loben. 

Aber:  Ich bin zufrieden ;-)
Und...........meins hat bis jetzt gehalten!!!


----------



## Freeerider81 (11. Juli 2010)

Hier mal mein Whipi.

Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit der Geo und dem Hinterbau!









Nur irgendwie will ich bald mal was Neues und das wird aus ein paar Gründen kein Fusion sein. Ich hatte zum Glück selbst nie Probleme mit Brüchen, oder Rissen, aber ich kenne genug die Probleme hatten.


----------



## cdF600 (12. Juli 2010)

Sehr schönes Whip!


----------



## daniel_k (15. Juli 2010)

mein terminator hat ganze fünf monate gehalten wollt gern nen neues.hab aber von fusion mein geld zurück bekommen jetzt fahr ich nen schweres gambler*kotz*


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (15. Juli 2010)

warum haste von dem geld kein neues term gekauft?


----------



## daniel_k (16. Juli 2010)

die von fusion wollten mir kein neues mehr geben war schon das dritte was ich durchgebrochen hab.und wenn ich von nen neuen rahmen hätte haben wollen,dann hätte ich vorne weg 6 monate warten müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w_I_C_N_O (16. Juli 2010)

das spricht nicht sonderlich gut für fusion. 3 rahmen brüche an nem term ist glaube ih keine gute werbung. aber sie hätten dir doch sofort ersatz geben müssen wenn du drauf bestanden hättest oder??


----------



## daniel_k (18. Juli 2010)

ja normal schon.aber wer nicht will der hat schon.verkaufe mein gmabler wieder und kauf mir nen voltage dh das is leichter


----------



## Tim777 (19. August 2010)

manche fusions fahren noch, hier mal meins, eine schöne Tour zum Winterstein:


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (19. August 2010)

sehr nice

In den bildern mit sattel unten sieht man eben doch das in dem bike ein richtiger kleiner freerider drinsteckt


----------



## Tim777 (19. August 2010)

Danke für die Blumen. Sehr schön formuliert, genau deshalb fahre ich das Ding wieder so gerne.


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (19. August 2010)

haha

ich auch. das bike ist einfach das perfekte bike für jede tour egal in welchem gelände...


----------



## Joachim1980 (19. August 2010)

Ein Fusion in freier Wildbahn?! Vorsicht! Aussterbende Rasse. Wer ein Fusion da draussen findet, hat etwas sehr seltenes gefunden .-).


... und mein FreakEX Rahmen verstaubt gerade im Karton.


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (19. August 2010)

meins könnte grad garnicht einstauben. davor wird es von einer sehr dicken schlammschicht geschützt


----------



## Backwoods (8. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem mir jemand einen Freak Rahmen aus einer Garantieabwicklung megagünstik vertickt hat, ist die scheinbar austerbende Rasse der Fusion Fahrer doch um einen Biker größer geworden.

Ich hätte dach zwecks Aufbau bestimmt noch die ein oder andere Frage und stell die gleich mal hier, da im Service ja scheinbar nichts mehr los ist.

Das 2010 Freak hat einen semi integrierten steuersatz. kann ich da jezte einen beliebigen semi integrierten einbauen oder passen da nur bestimmte?
Ich würde gerne auf die Maniac Dinger verzichten,die Fusion verbaut und FSA treu bleiben. Ich hatte mit den "The Pig DH Pro" noch nie ein Problem und würde jetzt den FSA Orbit Z nehmen (wegen semi integriert passt der Pig leider nicht). Spricht da was dagegen?

Danke für die ein oder andere Info oder sonstige Tipps zum Aufbau des Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (8. September 2010)

Wilkommen in der aussterbenden Art! 

Wegen dem Steuersatz kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, ich weiß aber, dass es bei manchen Problemen mit der Gabel gab! Je nach Höhe des Steuersatzes kann es sein, dass die Gabel, Beulen in dein Unterrohr schlägt, wenn du voll einschlägst!
Entweder einer der Freakfahrer hier meldet sich und kann dir helfen, oder dir bleibt leider nur die möglichkeit des Testens.
Soweit ich weiß hängt es aber auch von der Rahmengröße ab. Je größer der Rahmen, destoweniger sollte es ein Problem geben!

Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg beim Aufbau und viel Spaß beim Biken!


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (8. September 2010)

willkommen auf der roten liste...

fahr leider ein 05er freak und kann dir da nicht helfen.

den einzigsten tipp den ich dir geben kann beruht auf erfahrung an meinem alten freak bei dem der lack sich schnell abreibt. also an stellen wo z.b. kabel streifen. also vorne bei den brems und schalt zügen/schläuchen, im bike park der bügel. deine kette an der ketten strebe und so weiter... die stellen habe ich mit einem ketten streben schutz bzw mit PVC folie abgeklebt. allerdings nach dem abschliff...


----------



## 7upKG (9. September 2010)

Hi, 

ich weis was zum Steuersatz: Man kann leider nicht jeden hernehmen es kommt auf die Einbautiefe des Steuersatzes an, es muss kein maniac sein. Ich hab zumbeispiel ein accros drin, welchen ich aber von fusion selber bekommen hab. Weil die keinen maniac hatten. 
Die wollten ungelogen 100.- von mir.

Mein freak fährt immer noch  und ich bin so zufrieden, wenn nicht das gefühl da wäre, "jetzt bricht er! oder? hoffentlich nicht biesesmal"

Von meinem Whip Ex hab ich jetzt schon lange nichts mehr gehört. Vielleicht weis mein Händler was. Will mir kein anderes bike kaufen  müssen.


----------



## cdF600 (9. September 2010)

Die neuen Freaks (ab 2007) haben das Problem mit der Gabelkrone am Unterrohr nicht mehr. Zumindest bei meinem hat die Lyrik echt viel Platz.
Hatte vorher den alten Rahmen (2006), da hatte der U-Turn-Hebel der Pike seine Spuren am Unterrohr hinterlassen.




(Bild ist vom 2007'er Rahmen mit Pike. Jetzt ist eine Lyrik drin und passt genau so.)

Ist übrigens ein Rahmen in M.
Weiß jetzt nicht, warum nicht jeder Semi-integrierte passen sollte?
An meinem ist ein FSA (von Fusion) verbaut worden.

Wenn der Rahmen hält, hast Du da ein echt Super-Rad!
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau und lass mal Bilder sehen!


----------



## missmarple (9. September 2010)

cdF600 schrieb:


> An meinem ist ein FSA (von Fusion) verbaut worden.



An meinem (2008er Rahmen) auch. Ich kann mich bei Bedarf auch nochmal schlau machen, welcher das genau ist... 

Mal was anderes: in Ergänzung zum Freak soll der Fuhrpark noch um ein (FR-)Hardtail mit vergleichbarer Geometrie erweitert werden. Die Tendenz geht in Richtung Nicolai Argon FR, Santa Cruz Chameleon. Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass es die meisten nur als Rahmen gibt, sprich nix mit Probefahrt. Daher die Frage, ob's weitere empfehlenswerte Modelle in der Richtung gibt und wie die Erfahrungswerte hinsichtlich der Rahmengröße (im Vergleich zum Freak, Größe M) sind???

Danke und Grüße,
marple.


----------



## Coon (9. September 2010)

Fusion ist Tod , es lebe Fusion!!

Halllo zusammen!

Schon schade das es um die Marke so schlecht bestellt ist.Ich bin jedenfalls voll zufrieden mit meinen Whiplash.Hatte bisher bis auf einen Lagertausch nach 2 jahren noch keine Probleme mit dem Bike.Das Fahrverhalten find ich genial , tiefer Schwerpunkt , Schluckfreudig ,antriebsneutral ,wendig.Was will man mehr?Aso sieht auch noch geil aus^^

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (9. September 2010)

missmarple schrieb:


> An meinem (2008er Rahmen) auch. Ich kann mich bei Bedarf auch nochmal schlau machen, welcher das genau ist...
> 
> Mal was anderes: in Ergänzung zum Freak soll der Fuhrpark noch um ein (FR-)Hardtail mit vergleichbarer Geometrie erweitert werden. Die Tendenz geht in Richtung Nicolai Argon FR, Santa Cruz Chameleon. Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass es die meisten nur als Rahmen gibt, sprich nix mit Probefahrt. Daher die Frage, ob's weitere empfehlenswerte Modelle in der Richtung gibt und wie die Erfahrungswerte hinsichtlich der Rahmengröße (im Vergleich zum Freak, Größe M) sind???
> 
> ...




Nicolai Helius AM (All Mountain)
Ist dem Freak sehr ähnlich, aber flexibler, da der Federweg zwischen 130, 140, 150 oder 160 oder so eingestellt werden kann. Wenn Du aller dings den Preis für den Rahmen siehts...


----------



## Backwoods (9. September 2010)

7upKG schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich weis was zum Steuersatz: Man kann leider nicht jeden hernehmen es kommt auf die Einbautiefe des Steuersatzes an, es muss kein maniac sein. Ich hab zumbeispiel ein accros drin, welchen ich aber von fusion selber bekommen hab. Weil die keinen maniac hatten.
> Die wollten ungelogen 100.- von mir.
> ...




acros ist quasi maniac bzw. eher anders herum. die maniac steuersätze werden bei oder von acros produziert.

an die einbautiefe habe ich auch schon gedacht, war aber der meinung, dass die standardisiert ist wie der durchmesset oder die winkel? mal sehen - muss mich da noch mal schlau machen.

oder ich kauf einfach den fsa orbit z und schau ob der passt. der ist gerade billig zu bekommen.

Danke übrigens an alle für die antworten

Ich denke das mit der Gabelkrone wird bei mir kein Problem sein (2010er Rahmen in L) und das Schalt- und Bremszübe am Rahmen scheuern ist "normal" und kann ja verhindert werden.


----------



## Backwoods (9. September 2010)

Coon schrieb:


> Fusion ist Tod , es lebe Fusion!!
> 
> Halllo zusammen!
> 
> ...



Was hast Du für eine Bomber in Deinem Bike?
Ich tendiere eher zur Lyrik.


----------



## missmarple (9. September 2010)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Nicolai Helius AM (All Mountain)
> Ist dem Freak sehr ähnlich, aber flexibler, da der Federweg zwischen 130, 140, 150 oder 160 oder so eingestellt werden kann. Wenn Du aller dings den Preis für den Rahmen siehts...



Das Helius ist aber "leider" auch ein Fully und kein HT...


----------



## namroN (9. September 2010)

Norco hat doch nen FR Hardtail welches nicht schlecht sein soll  

Ich fahre in meinem Whiplash nen billigen 15â¬ Cane Creek Semi, aus dem Bikeshop am Bikepark Braunlage, hat mit DC und SC gehalten bzw. hÃ¤lt immernoch. Ne 07er 66SL1 ATA schlÃ¤gt allerdings beidseitig am Unterrohr an :/

GruÃ Norm


----------



## Coon (9. September 2010)

@Backwoods 

is nee 66 RC3 von 2010  . Bin sehr zufrieden damit, Ansprechverhalten is top.


----------



## fivepole (9. September 2010)

Coon schrieb:


> Fusion ist Tod



Oh mein Gott, so sieht Fusion also in Wahrheit aus:


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (9. September 2010)

Coon schrieb:


> Fusion ist Tod , es lebe Fusion!!
> 
> Halllo zusammen!
> 
> ...



ich gestatte mir hierzu ein grinsen

du färst einen satz rocket rons auf nem whip?!?!?!


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (9. September 2010)

mir fällt gerade auf das ihr das bild beim orginal text ankuken müsst. das wurde nich mit zitiert


----------



## Backwoods (9. September 2010)

missmarple schrieb:


> Das Helius ist aber "leider" auch ein Fully und kein HT...



OOps, ich hatte wohl nur Freak ähnlich gelesen
sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (10. September 2010)

namroN schrieb:


> Norco hat doch nen FR Hardtail welches nicht schlecht sein soll



Stimmt... Ansonsten derzeit hoch im Kurs - deutsche Handarbeit: Alutech Cheap Trick. 



Backwoods schrieb:


> OOps, ich hatte wohl nur Freak ähnlich gelesen
> sorry



Basst schooo...


----------



## Skeletor23 (10. September 2010)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> nachdem mir jemand einen Freak Rahmen aus einer Garantieabwicklung megagünstik vertickt hat, ist die scheinbar austerbende Rasse der Fusion Fahrer doch um einen Biker größer geworden.
> 
> ...



Einer kommt dazu und damit wirds auch einer weniger 

Musste zwangsläufig weg von Fusion da sie mir kein Whiplash in absehbarer Zeit anbieten konnten und der Freak Rahmen den ich dann bekommen hab auch nicht in meiner Größe war.

Naja, dafür hat Backwoods jetz hoffentlich Spaß mit dem echt wunderschönen Freak Rahmen


----------



## El Papa (15. September 2010)

Zum Thema Einbautiefe der Steuersätze. Da hat Fusion mal wieder was ausprobiert, was nicht funktionieren kann. Der Lagersitz sollte innen und außen anschlagen, was toleranztechnisch quasi nicht machbar ist. Führte aber dazu, daß die Ausfräsung innen seeeeehr knapp gahalten ist und wirklich nur wenige passen. Ich hab 4 Anläufe gebraucht, bis ich einen hatte. Das war dann ein Maniac, welch Zufall . Den hat mir aber zu seiner Zeit noch Bodo persönlich für lau geschickt, da Hibike mein Problem mit Einbautiefe nicht gepeilt hat.


----------



## Freeerider81 (22. September 2010)

Ich war auch mal wieder mit meinem Whipi in den Bergen:





War einfach schön und das Whipi hat sogar 4 Tage Bikepark mit nur leichten Blessuren weggesteckt!!!!


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (22. September 2010)

nicer shot

aber das sogar stört mich etwas...


----------



## flowbike (22. September 2010)

schönes Foto, schönes Bike, schöne location


----------



## cdF600 (24. September 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal wieder:






Das Top-Wetter in den letzten Tagen muß man doch ausnutzen!
Mir macht mein Freak nach wie vor extrem viel Spaß!!!


----------



## 7upKG (24. September 2010)

fein fein, 

werd meis jetzt dann auch mal rein stellen, bekomm jetzt die tage ne joplin 
dann is eigendlich soweit fertig, achja der Kefü brauch ich nen neuen, rolle verlohren.


----------



## Coon (24. September 2010)

Kennt sich jemand mit Dämpferlängen beim Whiplash aus?

Soweit ich weis ist eine Länge von 222mm mit 70mm hub für 185mm Federweg verbaut.

Soweit ich weis kann man auch einen längeren einbauen für 205mm Federweg.Würde mir gerne einen Roco Air RC 241mm 76 hub zulegen. Hat schon jemand erfahrung damit,bzw geht des?


MFG!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (24. September 2010)

Coon schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand mit Dämpferlängen beim Whiplash aus?
> 
> Soweit ich weis ist eine Länge von 222mm mit 70mm hub für 185mm Federweg verbaut.
> 
> ...



222 und 70 stehen jedenfalls auf der Homepage

Wenn Du einen längeren Dämpfer einbaust drückst du das Hinterrad weiter raus, also nach unten. Daruch kommt das Tretlager weiter vom Boden weg. Das ist nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber der Schwerpunkt liegt auch höher. Du sitzt dann bei gleich langer Sattelstütze auch höher und bekommst die Füße schlechter auf den Boden.....

Würde ich mir gut überlegen und vorher mal ausprobieren (Dämpfer ausleihen oder ein Stück Holz verwenden (Sag berücksichtigen)

Ich hab das an meinem F7 auch gemacht, aber den Höhenunterschied durch ein 24" Hinterrad wieder ausgeglichen . Hab jetzt einen 200er statt eines 190er Dämpfer drinnen. Funktioniert seit Jahren saugut.
Die Hubverhältnisse weiss ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Backwoods (27. September 2010)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal wieder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Halllo cdF600,

ist das Freak in Größe L?
Wenn ja wüde mich interessieren, wie lange die Bremsleitung vom Vorderrad und Hinterrad ist. Könntest du das bitte mit einer Schnur mal genau nachmessen? 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## cdF600 (27. September 2010)

@Backwoods:

Kann ich bei Gelegenheit mal machen. Ist aber ein Freak in M.


----------



## Coon (27. September 2010)

@Backwoods

Danke für die Info! Wenn des ganze Bike bissl höher wird stört mich nicht.Sitz-u.Lenkwinkel müssten ja dadurch auch steiler werden.Das würde mir entgegenkommen.Ich hab mal ne mail an den Service geschrieben.

MFG


----------



## acid-driver (27. September 2010)

Coon schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne mail an den Service geschrieben.



da würde ich aber nicht mit antwort rechnen


----------



## MoP__ (1. Oktober 2010)

Coon schrieb:


> Wenn des ganze Bike bissl höher wird stört mich nicht.Sitz-u.Lenkwinkel müssten ja dadurch auch steiler werden.Das würde mir entgegenkommen.Ich hab mal ne mail an den Service geschrieben.
> MFG



Ich hab es vor einer Weile genau andersrum gemacht.
Anstelle 222mm habe ich 200x57mm eingebaut.
Das funktioniert bei mir (gerade so) ohne Anschlagen.
Macht 150mm Heckfederweg, 320er Tretlager und einen Lenkwinkel von etwa 65° (mit 140mm Gabel).
Es wird noch eine 160er Gabel eingebaut und anschließend werde ich das Teil für Sachen wie die Megavalanche benutzen (da war es auch schon mal mit 180/185mm dabei).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted139849 (14. Oktober 2010)

hab mir für mein fusion raid einen fox rp23 dämper zugelegt
frage: weiß jemand heir im forum wie die copression/ rebound tune konfiguration bei einem raid zu sein hat?
habe meinen fachhändler um kontaktaufnahme mit fusion gebeten.
nach nunmehr drei wochen haben wir immer noch keine antwort.
bitte um eure mithilfe
danke


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt mit Hope Mono Mini, XT 180/160mm, XT Rapidfire und XMD333/XTR CL/CX-Ray LRS.


----------



## Deleted139849 (24. Oktober 2010)

HERE WE GO AGAIN!!!


----------



## El Papa (24. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, so wie es aussieht handelt es sich um eine domestizierte Art. Der fehlenden Kette nach . Ich hoffe es bekommt bald regelmäßig Auslauf.


----------



## big-p-fan (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 

habe mein Freak nach langer Abstinenz, bedingt durch akuten beruflichen Zeitmangel, mal wieder aus dem Keller geholt und gestern eine Runde gedreht und ihm natürlich Besserung gelobt, dass es wieder bedeutend öfter in die freie Wildbahn darf. 
Und siehe da... wir beide verstehen uns noch blendend!  

Leider habe ich bei der Aktion auch gesehen, dass meine Kettenstrebe auf einer Seite eine hässliche und vorallem tiefe Schürfwunde hat. Dürfte wohl vom Reifen in Verbindung mit Dreck stammen. 
Mal sehen, ob es bei Fusion noch Ersatzteile gibt....


----------



## flowbike (24. Oktober 2010)

Also im Frühjahr gab's noch welche, mußt aber anrufen, auf mails antwortet da niemand mehr.

was ist denn das für ein Baujahr?


----------



## big-p-fan (24. Oktober 2010)

Sollte Baujahr 2005 sein, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## flowbike (24. Oktober 2010)

vom Rahmen her könnte das sein, nur mein Hinterbau sieht etwas anders aus, aber der ist auch von 2008 
Kannst uns ja mal auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## Deleted139849 (24. Oktober 2010)

El Papa schrieb:


> Hmm, so wie es aussieht handelt es sich um eine domestizierte Art. Der fehlenden Kette nach . Ich hoffe es bekommt bald regelmäßig Auslauf.



Nach mehr als 7000km hat es sich eine Ruhepause verdient - Pflege und Überholung incl.!
Die Kette habe ich zur Sicherheit noch nicht angelegt - damit es nicht durchbrennt!
Außerdem müssen die Zügel noch gekürzt werden, um es besser im Griff halten zu können


----------



## derfreaker (25. Oktober 2010)

mekoko schrieb:


> HERE WE GO AGAIN!!!


schöne couch, und ach ja: bike ist auch nicht übel...he mekoko:ist das noch ganz frisch??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (25. Oktober 2010)

@Backwoods:
Bin da noch eine Antwort schuldig:
Vorderradbremse:  85cm
Hinterradbremse: 140cm


Schönes Raid übrigens!


----------



## Backwoods (25. Oktober 2010)

cdF600 schrieb:


> @Backwoods:
> Bin da noch eine Antwort schuldig:
> Vorderradbremse:  85cm
> Hinterradbremse: 140cm



Jo, Danke!

Ich wollte das wissen, weil ich fast eine gebrauchte Elixir CR gekauft hätte.
Hab jetzt aber gerade letzte Woche eine neue mit ungekürzten Leitungen bei Ebay günsitg ersteigert.


----------



## Deleted139849 (1. November 2010)

derfreaker schrieb:


> ...he mekoko:ist das noch ganz frisch??



rahmen von 07, gekauft in 09
frisch geputzt - mit zahnbürste, frische anbauteile...


----------



## gemini900 (3. November 2010)

Meins, ohne Risse, ohne Dellen..


----------



## imbecile (7. November 2010)

My Whiplash Extreme


----------



## gemini900 (7. November 2010)

Was hast denn da für ein Schutzblech hinten?

Gruß M.


----------



## derfreaker (8. November 2010)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/779767]
	
[/URL]
jetz, wo anscheinend die schwingw hält: hab mir mal ne verstellbare stütze (für die ein oder andere trailstelle...)gegönnt[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/779751]
	
[/URL][URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/491237]
	
[/URL] 
sieht verbissener aus, wie`s war...


----------



## cdF600 (9. November 2010)

Ist das ein Rahmen in S ?


----------



## derfreaker (9. November 2010)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Rahmen in S ?


yes, bin 172,5 laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang mit ohne schu und strümpf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## in adversum (9. Januar 2011)

Servus, ....... letztes jahr in Spain


----------



## geländesportler (21. Januar 2011)

@ derfreaker
ist des ne 900er kink shock? in welcher länge, in welchen Stellbereich? 
zufrieden damit? 
Bin auch grad am überlegen ob ich mir ne Vario Sattelstütze holen soll, da mich der Sattel bei manchen Trails schon nervt.  
Hab auch scho die 3. schwinge in meinen Floyd aber seit nen guten Jahr hält sie jetzt anscheinend


----------



## pirate71 (26. März 2011)

cool!


----------



## larskugler (27. März 2011)

vor kurzem in Vorarlberg . . .  ;-)


----------



## larskugler (27. März 2011)

und  weils grad so schön ist . . . 





Shot at 2011-03-27


----------



## flowbike (27. März 2011)

also ich bin ja froh, keinen Schnee mehr sehen zu müssen 
Trotzdem schönes Foto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (27. März 2011)

mein leichtes im einsatz


----------



## pirate71 (27. März 2011)

Mein Fusion Raid schaut so aus:

... und gibt's auch bei E Bay


----------



## jammerlappen (11. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin nich wirklich informiert, aber mein HÃ¤ndler hat mir "Fusion Helix" LaufrÃ¤der fÃ¼r 290,-â¬ verkauft. Die wiegen genausoviel (wenn nich mehr) als meine Ryde XMB die mit nem anderen Rad gekommen sind. 

Kennt Ihr die Felgen?


----------



## cdF600 (12. April 2011)

Du kaufst dir Laufräder für 290,- ohne vorher das Gewicht zu kennen, oder das Produkt überhaupt, und informierst Dich hinterher?


----------



## jammerlappen (12. April 2011)

Ja, ich war jung, hatte nich viel Ahnung und brauchte (die) Laufräder...ich hab mich halt vom Händler beraten lassen wollen und direkt hinterher keine Waage gehabt.
Zum Kaufzeitpunkt sah ich keinen Grund misstrauisch zu sein.


----------



## Feierkater (23. April 2011)

So Umbau Fertig, das ist mein Fusion


----------



## cdF600 (24. April 2011)

Schönes Whip! Nur die Bilder lassen zu wünschen übrig.......


----------



## Feierkater (26. April 2011)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Schönes Whip! Nur die Bilder lassen zu wünschen übrig.......




Ach Bilder, die meisten sind 4.5MB und ich hab es noch nicht geschaft die zu verkleiner damit sie hier rein passen.

Aber wenigstens 1 kann ich vorzeigen


----------



## cdF600 (2. Mai 2011)

So, mal neue Bilder! Jetzt mit Kettenführung. War ein bisschen ein gefummel, aber jetzt passt es. Dadurch dass ich die KF einfach zusätzlich zwischen das Tretlager geklemmt habe, ist wahrscheinlich die Kettenlinie nicht mehr ideal. Es hat aber den positiven Effekt dass man mit dem kleinen Blatt etwas von der Kettenstrebe wegkommt. Das war schon sehr eng da. Mit KF ist das aber ein ganz neues Fahrgefühl. Das Ergebnis macht den Mehraufwand beim Umwerfer einstellen mehr als wett. Die KF hat das Potential des Freaks auf alle Fälle erweitert. Kann ich nur empfehlen.









(Sorry für die Bilder, Handy!)


----------



## derfreaker (2. Mai 2011)

cdF600 schrieb:


> (Sorry für die Bilder, Handy!)


damit man auch was sieht, einfach näher ran ans objekt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derpedda (17. Juli 2011)

Nach vier Jahren Fusion Freak: Immer noch geil


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juli 2011)

Ja, das war ein schönes Rad, aber die konstruktionsbedingte Rahmenschwäche war der K.O. 2 Stück zwei Brüche.
Deins ist wie ich sehe auch schon mindestens einmal am Hinterbau durch gewesen.


----------



## gondelfahrer (17. Juli 2011)

Auch meins hat schon ein paar Jahre rum, ganzjährig im DH Einsatz.
Kommentar anderer Fahrer (wenn sie überhaupt noch Fusion kennen  ): 
"Oh, eins was noch nicht gebrochen ist..."





SG


----------



## Backwoods (17. Juli 2011)

derpedda schrieb:


> Nach vier Jahren Fusion Freak: Immer noch geil



Sehr schönes Bike
Ich hoffe meins hält noch lange 

Ordentlich breiter Lenker, nicht zu langer Vorbau...gefällt mir gut
Nur der Racing Ralph passt nicht so ganz ins Konzept.

Was ist das für eine Sattelstütze und für ein Dämpfer?


----------



## derpedda (17. Juli 2011)

Zur Kettenstrebe: Sie ist nach drei Jahren gebrochen und innerhalb von drei Tagen hatte ich eine neue vor mir liegen. Von so einem Service können sich andere Firmen eine ganz dicke Scheibe von abschneiden 

Der BooBar passt optimal zu meinen breiten Schultern und war recht günstig.

Der Dämpfer ist ein Manitou Evolver ISX 6, davor war ein ISX4 eingebaut. 
Stütze ist eine CB Joplin.

Die Reifen passen beide nicht hier am Nördlichen Rande des Sauerlandes 
Vorne zu viel und hinten zu wenig grip 
Versuche seit Monaten die Moutain King II zu bekommen.

@gondelfahrer


----------



## Backwoods (17. Juli 2011)

derpedda schrieb:


> Die Reifen passen beide nicht hier am Nördlichen Rande des Sauerlandes
> Vorne zu viel und hinten zu wenig grip
> Versuche seit Monaten die Moutain King II zu bekommen.



Ich hab jetzt die neuen Fat Albert Front/Rear mit der Traistar und Pacestar Gummimischung drauf gemacht und finde das ein prima Kompromiss zwischen Grip und Gewicht.


----------



## babbsack (7. August 2011)

@ derpeppa: was hast du denn für ein sitzrohrdurchmesser drin bzw was für einen durchmesser fährst du denn mit der sattelstütze???

bin auch auf der suche nach ner absenkbaren für mein whiplash, da ist aber ein 30,0 sitzrohr verbaut...


----------



## missmarple (7. August 2011)

@babbsack: das Freak hat ein 30,9er Sitzrohr... An meinem hab ich die KindShock i950 (ist die ohne Versatz nach hinten, gibt's aber auch mit, das ist dann die i900) verbaut - die gibt's zwar in unterschiedlichen Längen und Durchmessern, aber soweit ich weiss, ist 30,9 der kleinste Durchmesser, der bei den Modellen angeboten wird. 

Evtl. wäre eine Variante, das Sitzrohr entsprechend auszureiben - darauf wird's zumindest bei meiner nächsten Neuanschaffung (auch 30,0 Sitzrohr) rauslaufen...


----------



## babbsack (7. August 2011)

danke caro

sowas hab ich mir irgendwie schon gedacht...
aber ich glaube das ist nicht unbedingt sinnig eine eh schon bekannt anfällige stelle noch dünner zu machen, oder??
hättest du denn wen der das machen könnte, oder ein werkzeug welches benötigt würde??

gruß michl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (7. August 2011)

Hmmm, ich bin zwar nicht Caro, fühle mich aber trotzdem mal angesprochen... 

In meinem Fall kam der Vorschlag von Jürgen/Alutech, da ich mir gerne ein CheapTrick aufbauen möchte - und der würde das Sitzrohr auch direkt ausreiben. Von daher kann ich Dir da leider nicht helfen. 
Aber kontaktier doch mal Günter/Fusion, wenn Du unsicher bist, ob das Whiplash das überhaupt abkann - der sollte Dir diesbezüglich weiterhelfen können. Ansonsten sollte eine "gescheite" Werkstatt das problemlos gegen einen Obolus in die Kaffeekasse machen können... 

Grüße,
nicole.


----------



## babbsack (7. August 2011)

okay nicole-nicht-caro (da war er wohl verwirrt war er da)

trotzdem danke
dann werd ich den günni mal kontaktieren und parallel den local-dealer meines vertrauens interviewen...

grüße und einen schönen abend noch


----------



## missmarple (7. August 2011)

Ich seh grad, dass Du auch im Rhein-Main-Gebiet wohnst: vielleicht kann Günter das auch direkt selbst in seiner "Keller-Buzze" erledigen...


----------



## babbsack (8. August 2011)

ein anruf in "meiner" werkstatt:
"joo, sattelrohr-ausreiber ham wir da, von 30,0 auf 30,9 sollte gehen..." 
"alles klar, weiß ich bescheid, bis die tage..."


----------



## derfreaker (20. August 2011)

hallo, gibts noch fusionsbegeisterte, die ein enduro-bike suchen. verkaufe mein 2007er freak (grösse "s").


----------



## SteckAchse (22. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin der Christian und ganz neu dabei, ich hab mir auch ein Fusion zu gelegt was meiner Meinung nach eine sehr gute Investition war 
Vielleicht kurz zu mir bin 24 jahre jung komme aus dem Sauerland und fahre jetzt ca seit 6 Wochen Rad.
Bisher klappt alles soweit ganz gut, hab ne Rippenprellung hinter mir und kann seit ner Woche wider schemerzfrei durchatmen 





ich wünsch euch was

Achse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muellbeutel (22. August 2011)

Wow, sehr schönes Rad 

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## bikulus (22. August 2011)

Hallo Leute
finds auch schade, dass um Fusion sso ruhig ist. Bin mit meinem Freak, vor allem dem Hinterbau super zufrieden. Enziges Manko, ich hätte gerne abgespeckt, aber das wird echt teuer und ich kriegs nicht so hin, wie ich es mir vortselle. In 1 bis 2 Jahren werd ich wohl mal schaun, was  Sache ist mit Alternativen,
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## SteckAchse (24. August 2011)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Wow, sehr schönes Rad
> 
> Viel Spaß damit



Danke für die Blumen, ich bin auch sehr überrascht wie viel Spaß das Rad macht, bin ganz stolz drauf  

@ Bikulus

ääähhh wie ist das zu verstehen "abgespeckt" .....wenn ichs richtig deute, ess mal weniger 

Achse


----------



## Feierkater (24. August 2011)

SteckAchse schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin der Christian und ganz neu dabei, ich hab mir auch ein Fusion zu gelegt was meiner Meinung nach eine sehr gute Investition war
> Vielleicht kurz zu mir bin 24 jahre jung komme aus dem Sauerland und fahre jetzt ca seit 6 Wochen Rad.
> ...



Hi hast du das Bike bei Ebay geschossen?
Sieht dem ziemlich ähnlich, was der Händler schon seit einem halben Jahr drin stehn hatte.

Grüße und viel Spass mit dem Teil


----------



## bikulus (24. August 2011)

Steckachse, nein das Abspecken bezieht sich auf mein Freak, hat fast 17kg und da wird es ganz schön zu schlepperei wenn man es bergauf trägt. 
Bikulus


----------



## insider (24. August 2011)

Vor ein paar Tagen ist bei ebay ein neues Fusion Freak in M mit Bomber 55, XT Ausstattung und Hayes Bremsen für 1011EU vom Händler weggegangen. Fusion scheint ja "fast" gar nichts mehr Wert zu sein   Naja evtl. hat der Händler das Teil ja selbst wieder ersteigert.


----------



## Backwoods (24. August 2011)

bikulus schrieb:


> Steckachse, nein das Abspecken bezieht sich auf mein Freak, hat fast 17kg und da wird es ganz schön zu schlepperei wenn man es bergauf trägt.
> Bikulus



fast 17 Kg 
wie und mit welchen teilen hast Du das geschaft
Du hast hoffentlich einen Rahmen in Größe L?


----------



## SteckAchse (25. August 2011)

@ Feierkater,

ne das hab ich nicht von ebay, hab das hier im Bikemarkt entdeckt  aber ich hatte ca vor nem halben Jahr mal aufn Whiplash bei Ebay geboten, 
das ging fÃ¼r 1450 â¬ weg!

@ Bikulus

ach so, und ich dachte schon du wÃ¤rst vielleicht ein bisschen " rund " 
ich weiÃ gar nicht wie schwer meins ist, denke so an die 16 kilo, ist auf jeden Fall sehr leicht wie ich finde 

Ich hÃ¤tte da ja mal noch ne frage, ich brauche neue Griffe, ich hab mal Ã¼ber diese Ergon Griffe nach gedacht, hat da jemand Erfahrung
oder kann mir vielleicht jemand empfehlen? Danke!!!


Achse


----------



## raschaa (25. August 2011)

NaJa, sub 17kg ist doch OK fürn Whiplash, ist ja schließlich kein Enduro, der Rahmen mit dämpfer kommt ja schon auf ca. 4,3kg...

wenn du ne partliste postest kann man gezielte vorschläge machen^^


----------



## flowbike (25. August 2011)

Die 17 kg bezogen sich auf das Freak von bikulus und das ist schon sehr viel.
Da muß man schon ordentlich hinlangen um das zu schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikulus (26. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,
hierein paar infos, warum mein Freak so shwer:
Reifen Muddy Mary
Hinten ne XT Nabe mt single trial Felge
Stahlfederdämpfer mit Piggy Pack
Antace Variovorbau
Pedale haben auch 550g
der Rest ist ganz ok. 
Nachdem ich mein Freak aber mit diesem Aufbau mit einem 66° Lenkwinkel gebracht habe, genau den will ich auch haben, wird ein Umbau mit leichten Teilen schwer bis sauteuer.
Bergab ist das Freak mit seinem Hinterbau, vor allem wegen dem Stahlfederdämpfer , echt genial. Das macht mir einen möglichen Abschied auch so schwer
Hoffe das beruhigt euch
danke und bis bald
Bikulus


----------



## Osti (26. August 2011)

Hi Bikulus,

mein Freak war ja auch mal bei 16,8kg, recht ähnlich zu deinem aufgebaut. 

Habe nun das neue Alutech Fanes, das hat nur noch knapp über 15kg mit Totem und Michelin C32+C24. D.h. mit gemäßigten Reifen dann 14,xkg. -> Fotos in meiner Galerie. 

Und es schlägt das Freak in allen Belangen. Der Hinterbau ist noch besser, es ist mit langer Gabel und flachem Winkel bei weitem nicht so stelzig. Die Umstellung war anfangs ungewohnt, da Front und Tretlager deutlich tiefer sind, aber ich finde es nun viel ausgewogener. 

Fusion hat sich mich leider nie weiter entwickelt, die bauen die Bikes noch wie vor x Jahren, dabei hat sich im Enduro-Sektor schon sehr viel getan. 

-> falls jemand ne Freak Rahmen in M sucht -> PM


----------



## Backwoods (26. August 2011)

bikulus schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hierein paar infos, warum mein Freak so shwer:
> Reifen Muddy Mary
> Hinten ne XT Nabe mt single trial Felge
> ...



Mein Freak in Gr. L wiegt genau 14,5 Kg
Hab aktuell einen Luftdämpfer drinnen, aber der Stahlfederdämpfer wiegt mit Feder und ext. Ölbehälter auch nur 330 g mehr. Wenn ich die passenden Buchsen habe kommt der rein.

Ansonsten habe ich ne alte Lyrik U-turn drinnen. Hätte gerne mal ne Fox Tallas 36 getestet 

Was viel gewicht bringt ist der ZTR Flow LRS mit Hope Pro II Naben und das ganze tubles mit Stans Dichtmilch von NoTubes.com  Die neuen Fat Albert 2.4 (keine UST version!) in der neuen Gummimischung sind auch ein guter Kompromiss was Grip und Gewicht angeht. Dein Muddy Marry haut natürlich voll rein. 

Meine Bremse Avid Elixir CR ist nicht gerade ein Fliegengewicht aber o.k
Ansonsten hab ich mir noch eine Sattelstütze und Vorbau von Thomsen x4 Elite gegönnt.

Ein bisschen Potential nach unten hab ich aber trotzdem noch.


----------



## raschaa (26. August 2011)

flowbike schrieb:


> Die 17 kg bezogen sich auf das Freak von bikulus und das ist schon sehr viel.
> Da muß man schon ordentlich hinlangen um das zu schaffen.



ooops, sorry....

jo 17kg fürn freak ist ein wenig heftig^^ meins wiegt mit gutem alten vanilla rc und tubeless auch nur 15,5... da geht auf jedenfall noch was, wobei die neuen MM echt sau schwer sind, ich hab auf meinem DHler einen 2,35 VertStar der hat 1328g gewogen


----------



## bikulus (26. August 2011)

Hi Osti
ja das Fanes hab ich mir auch schon mal angeschaut, aber wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, dann ist der Rahmen da schon rle schwer mit 3,3kg!?
Mein Favorit ist im Moment das rose Uncle Jimbo 8, aber da ich zur Zeit net soviel zum biken komme kann ich mich nicht so recht entscheiden?? Ach ja,was sicherlich ein wenig blöd ist, ich hätte gerne nen Flaschenhalter
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## Osti (27. August 2011)

bikulus schrieb:


> ja das Fanes hab ich mir auch schon mal angeschaut, aber wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, dann ist der Rahmen da schon rle schwer mit 3,3kg!?



ja, das stimmt. Die neue Carbon-Sitzstrebe soll noch mal 300gr bringen. Das Fanes AM wird auch noch mal leichter. Wenn ich noch nen bissl an Reifen und Bremsen spare, dann komme ich auf etwas über 14kg. Ist doch nicht schlecht für 180/170mm Federweg. Wenn ich die Totem noch durch eine Fox Float oder Bos Deville ersetzen, dann biste bei 13,xkg... 

ich hatte allerdings den kompletten Winter Zeit zum Aufbau und habe fleißig Gewichte verglichen und dann entsprechend auf Schnäppchen geachtet.


----------



## spex (1. September 2011)

bis auf einmal Kettenstrebe, alles noch fit und macht immer noch Spaß!


----------



## poopdog (2. September 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> Fusion hat sich mich leider nie weiter entwickelt, die bauen die Bikes noch wie vor x Jahren, dabei hat sich im Enduro-Sektor schon sehr viel getan.


----------



## SuREAL-Films (2. September 2011)

Servus hab mich heut hier angemeldet in der Hoffnung das mir einer von euch helfen kann. 

Vor kurzem habe ich mir das specialized Big hit 1 2011 gekauft und da wurden komplett x-Fusion Dämpfer verbaut.
Was ja ganz ok ist, nur ist mir die Gabel viel zu hart. 
Jetzt such ich schon seit 6 Wochen nach ner weicheren Feder für meine vengeance Gabel 170mm. 
Von Fusion heißt es das sie nicht wissen wann es neue gibt. 
Passen da vielleicht auch welche von anderen Herstellern oder hat einer eine ru
Liegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (2. September 2011)

X-Fusion hat nix mit Fusion zu tun ;-)


----------



## derpedda (3. September 2011)

Glückwunsch! Ein neues IBC Mitglied 
Versuchs mal in dieser Abteilung: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=23


----------



## SuREAL-Films (3. September 2011)

Na Klasse, da hatte ich ja nen super Einstand  ha ha
Danke für die info


----------



## aju (5. September 2011)

Nach 1,5 Jahren Pause durfte mein Whiplash am Sonntag auch mal wieder aus dem Keller:


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (14. September 2011)

ist und bleibt der geilste freerider


----------



## derfreaker (15. September 2011)

hallo gemeinde, verabschiede mich nun nach über 4 jahren aus diesem forum. mein freakiges ist nun seit gestern geschichte. bike war sicher bisher mein bestes (wenn`s nur hinterbaumässig gehalten hätte), service war, na sagen wir mal naja ausbaufähig. werd mich bikemässig wahrscheinlich unserern französischen freunden anschliessen. und tschüss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteckAchse (15. September 2011)

Morgen,

@ aju 

hömma erkenne ich das richtig, das sind doch die Gustav M oder? 
wenn ja, ich hab mir die jetzt auch hinten angeschraubt....aber glaubste ich bekomme die eingestellt, hättes du vielleicht mal nen Tipp ? 

mfg 
Achse


----------



## Steffen kuss (15. September 2011)

Hi, sieht super  aus, fast wie meines (Bild kommt später vieleicht).
Frage -> was ist das für Sattel und ist der für Lange Touren tauglich ??http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/xyxthumbs.gif
Gruß Steffen !!


----------



## Backwoods (15. September 2011)

SteckAchse schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> @ aju
> 
> ...



Ja, Ja der Aju war schon immer ein Gustl Fan - Ich kenn ihn garnicht anders.

@ aju: Mich würde eher interessieren was die reifen taugen (und wiegen). hab noch nie einen damit rumfahren sehen.

den hintergrund auf dem foto konnte ich nicht identifizieren?

hab mein freak an ostern auch mal auf den alten trails an der burg ausgeführt das nächste mal rufe ich dich vorher an.


----------



## aju (17. September 2011)

SteckAchse schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> @ aju
> 
> ...



Erst den Sattelhalter mit den 0,2er Distanzscheiben so ausrichten, dass die Scheibe mittig durch den Schlitz läuft. Dann über die Distanzscheiben unter der dem Schlitz abgewandten Schraube die Bremse so ausrichten, dass das Rad nach dem "anstubsen" frei läuft. Dabei auch darauf achten, dass sich der Schwimmsattel leicht auf dem Sattelhalter bewegen kann. Es hat sich bewährt, die beiden Führungstifte leicht zu fetten.


----------



## aju (17. September 2011)

Backwoods schrieb:


> [...]
> @ aju: Mich würde eher interessieren was die reifen taugen (und wiegen). hab noch nie einen damit rumfahren sehen.
> 
> den hintergrund auf dem foto konnte ich nicht identifizieren?
> [...]



Der Kaiser (Black Chili Version, made in Germany) kann eigentlich alles ziemlich gut. Egal ob trocken oder nass, auch tiefere Böden sind kein großes Problem. Natürlich kann er nicht ganz an die jeweiligen "Spezialisten" in ihren Spezialgebieten heranreichen. Da er bei Minusgraden im Winter nicht hart wird wie die Maxxis 42er, die weichen Michelin und Schwalbe-Mischungen, ist er zusammen mit dem 60er Dual Ply Minion hinten eine ideale Kombi wenn man nicht dauernd je nach Untergrund, Jahreszeit und Temperatur Reifen wechseln will.

Das Foto ist auf dem Heiligenberg entstanden. Warum das Whipi gerade dort steht, zeige Dir, wenn wir unsere Fusions im ODW zusammen ausführen.


----------



## SteckAchse (20. September 2011)

aju schrieb:


> Erst den Sattelhalter mit den 0,2er Distanzscheiben so ausrichten, dass die Scheibe mittig durch den Schlitz läuft. Dann über die Distanzscheiben unter der dem Schlitz abgewandten Schraube die Bremse so ausrichten, dass das Rad nach dem "anstubsen" frei läuft. Dabei auch darauf achten, dass sich der Schwimmsattel leicht auf dem Sattelhalter bewegen kann. Es hat sich bewährt, die beiden Führungstifte leicht zu fetten.



Danke danke, läuft....wenn man es mal geschnallt hat ist es auch ganz einfach


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (20. September 2011)

So dann sag ich mal hallo hier. 
Ich bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines Fusion Freak. 
Wir lernen uns zwar gerade noch kennen, aber bislang hat es mich schwer begeistert. 
Klettert schön, rumpelt super bergab, und in der Luft liegt es auch formidabel. 
Fotos gibts im Album von derfreaker  

Gruß Matze


----------



## larskugler (29. September 2011)

und weil sooo schön ist . . . .  ;-)


----------



## saturno (30. September 2011)

Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


> So dann sag ich mal hallo hier.
> Ich bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines Fusion Freak.
> Wir lernen uns zwar gerade noch kennen, aber bislang hat es mich schwer begeistert.
> Klettert schön, rumpelt super bergab, und in der Luft liegt es auch formidabel.
> ...



na dann hoffe mal, das der rahmen bzw. die kettenstrebe hält bis ihr euch richtig kennengelernt habt


----------



## bonebreaker666 (7. Oktober 2011)

So, dann gibt's zu meinem verletzungsbedingten vorzeitigen Saisonende mal aktuelle Bilder von meinem Bonebreaker, bei dem sich in letzter Zeit doch die ein oder andere Änderung getan hat und ein wenig Farbe in's Spiel kam.





Zuerst wurde Lenker + Vorbau getauscht, da mir inzwischen das Cockpit doch zu hoch war. 





Desweiteren gab's ein neues Vorderrad wegen Lagerschadens der alten Nabe,





und um hintenrum wenigstens auch ein klein wenig Farbe reinzubekommen, gab's noch einen Hope Sattelschnellspanner hier aus'm Bikemarkt.





Zu guter Letzt kamen genau pünktlich zum letzten WE (SeasonEnd in Leogang, da stammt auch der Dreck her  ) noch die Hope Lenkerenden.





Nu braucht's nur noch 'nen roten HR-Schnellspanner...falls jemand einen über hat, bitte melden! 

Nebenbei bemerkt - ein ganzer Tag in Leogang mit dem Hardtail schlaucht doch ganz schön, muss ich sagen...ich glaub', zur nächsten Saison wird doch mal ein Fully fällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muellbeutel (15. Oktober 2011)

WOW, was sehen meine Augen da eben, die Fusion Website wird geuptdatet 

Na mal sehen was daraus wird


----------



## Feierkater (16. Oktober 2011)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> WOW, was sehen meine Augen da eben, die Fusion Website wird geuptdatet
> 
> Na mal sehen was daraus wird



Ich glaube die ändern immer nur das Datum  ... seit Jahren....


----------



## Feierkater (16. Oktober 2011)

Und hier mal mein Fusion Whiplash.
Komplett neu aufgebaut natürlich auch alle Lager getauscht...






















Rahmen: Fusion Whiplash
Steuersatz: Nox Components, neu
Gabel: Marzocchi 66
Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger 6-way Dämpfer ( Wartung 2011 im März) mit neuen Bushing
Schaltwerk: Shimano
Kassette: Shimano
Kette: Shimano
Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller (und SLX 3 Fach)
Kettenblatt: NC-17 DH Super Pro 36
Kettenführung: e-thirteen mit ISCG Aufnahme
Alle Zugaufnahmen zur Montage eines vorderen Umwerfers sind vorhanden. Mit 36 Zähnen kommt man aber meistens überall hoch.

Innenlager: Truvativ Howitzer Team

Pedalle: Tioga Flat gebraucht 
Vorbau: Hussefelt 40mm
Lenker: Truvativ Husselfelt DH 31,8 Oversize
Griffe: ODI
Bremse:  Formula Oro K24 hochglanz poliert, 203mm Scheiben vorne und hinten, Bj. 2008 mit Entlüftungskit, 
Sattel: Orginal

VR Laufrad: Sun Ringle Disc 20mm; Hope Pro 2
HR Laufrad: Sun Ringle 10mm; Hope Pro 2
VR Reifen: Fat Albert 2.4
HR Reifen: Maxxis Ardent 2.4 



Das gute Stück steht einfach zu viel rum

Wenns jemand haben will mach ein gutes Angebot über PN


----------



## saturno (17. Oktober 2011)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> WOW, was sehen meine Augen da eben, die Fusion Website wird geuptdatet
> 
> Na mal sehen was daraus wird



welche denn die de oder com seite? bei der com steht das update datum september.


----------



## schneckerias (6. November 2011)

Hier mein uraltes Terminator. Hab auch noch nen Whip Ex, leider sind beide Rahmen schon geschweißt worden. Falls jemand interess hat, ich weiss jemanden der das sehr ordentlich macht.


----------



## schneckerias (6. November 2011)

Feierkater schrieb:


> Und hier mal mein Fusion Whiplash.
> Komplett neu aufgebaut natürlich auch alle Lager getauscht...
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

komme nicht zu deinem PN, ich sollte ein Schaltauge haben.

C


----------



## esmirald_h (6. November 2011)

schau mal: http://www.schaltauge.com/Fusion-Schaltauge-004


----------



## cdF600 (10. November 2011)

@ Feierkater: Hast Du die Lager selbst getauscht?
Wie hast Du die Hauptschwingenlager ausgebaut?
Die laufen bei mir nicht mehr optimal. Hab mir das mal angeschaut, aber keine Vorstellung wie man die ohne grobe Gewalt da rausbekommt!


----------



## wingover (10. November 2011)

Die Lager kann man mit einer M8 oder M10 Gewindestange auspressen.
Man benötigt ein Rohrstück (innen mind. so groß wie die Lager aussen)
und ein Druckstück (außen etwas kleiner als die Lager) mit der passenden
Bohrung für die Gewindestange.
Beide Teile sollten etwas Länger als die Schwinge sein.
Dann nur noch große U-Scheiben und Muttern.
So presse ich fast alle Lager aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (11. November 2011)

Hm! Das verstehe ich jetzt nur ansatzweise. In der Schwinge sind ja Zwei Lager verbaut. Eines rechts und eines links. Ich müsste ja von Innen nach außen pressen um die Lager herauszubekommen. Solange aber beide Lager noch drin sind bekomme ich ja das Druckstück nicht hinein.


----------



## wingover (11. November 2011)

Nein, beide (bei mir waren 3 Nadellager drin) zu einer Seite herausdrücken.
Der Austausch hat sich bei mir sehr positiv bemerkbar gemacht.


----------



## cdF600 (12. November 2011)

Ah, alles klar!


----------



## Muellbeutel (28. November 2011)

Um mal etwas Leben in die Bude zu bringen.
Mein neues ewig altes Terminator

Datum ist falsch, wurde gestern geknipsst  Scheis Al*i cam


----------



## matze600 (4. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal n Bild von meinem Whiplash hier reinstellen.





Is seit Sommer mein treuer Begleiter. Nachdem beim ersten kleinen Bikeparkbesuch die Lager kaputtgegangen sind habe ich auf Gelenklager umgebaut. 
Seit dem läuft es... hab eine 200km-12Std-Tour nach Jena auf ihm bestritten und muss sagen, der Rahmen is der perfekte Allrounder 
In Jena wurden dann natürlich die lokalen Trails getestet  Auch da macht es eine gute Figur! Mit den andren Lagern hat es jetzt auch schon mehrere Bikeparkeinsätze gemeistert. 
Trek, Tues, Torque und so hat ja jeder  mit nem Whiplash im Bikepark fällt man mehr auf  
Gruß Matze


----------



## matze600 (14. Dezember 2011)

So und hier ist ein Update.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feierkater (14. Dezember 2011)

matze600 schrieb:


> So und hier ist ein Update.



M oder L Rahmen`?


----------



## matze600 (14. Dezember 2011)

Ist ein L Rahmen.


----------



## Woodracer0815 (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo an alle Fusion Biker!!!!

Bin hier mit einer Anfrage zwar nicht richtig, aber ich suche ein Freak Rahmen in M, gerne auch defekt.

Also wenn ihr was hättet, bitte melden per Mail !!!!!!!!!!!

Super Bikes die ihr da habt


Gruss


----------



## Woodracer0815 (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Die suche hat dank El Papa ein gutes Ende gefunden

Nun kann es bald an den Aufbau gehen.( Bilder folgen )

Danke für die Interesante Angebote 

Gruss Ben


----------



## gondelfahrer (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
falls jemand Interesse an einem gut gepflegtem WhipEX hat:






http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/461809/cat/42

Mir fehlt leider die Zeit zum Biken und für den Keller ist es mir zu schade.


----------



## Krischdl (3. Februar 2012)

So, nach ein paar Wochen Sanierung, angestossen durch den klassischen Rahmenbruch ist es seit heute endlich fertig.
Mein "Neues" altes WHIPLASH. Neu aufgebaut...je länger es gedauert hat, umso mehr wurde von dem eigentlichen Vorhaben: "Rahmen schweißen und dann mit alten Teilen wieder zusammenschrauben" abgerückt....und eins kam zum anderen....hat Zeit und Euros gekostet - aber es hat sich gelohnt  ....


----------



## Krischdl (5. Februar 2012)

jungfräulich nach Wiederaufbau :

Rahmen:          Fusion Whiplash Gr. L (geschweißt, partiell verstärkt und                       neu beschichtet)                   
Gabel:             Totem Solo Air
Dämpfer:         Rocco Air WC
Steuersatz:      Reset
LRS:               Hope Pro 2 EVO / ZTR Flow
Sattelstütze:   Rock Shox Reverb 125
Kurbel / Lager: Race Face
Bremse:          Formula "The One" 2009 (Axialkolben) 203/200
Schaltwerk:     XT
Shifter:           XT
Vorbau:          Syncros
Lenker:           Reverse

Vielen Dank an Peter Engler, ohne den das Projekt nicht durchführbar gewesen wäre ! Wenn Ihr irgendwelche Probleme mit eurem Whiplash habt - er löst sie professionell !!! 100% zu empfehlen


----------



## Hans (5. Februar 2012)

sehr schön 

wenn ich die Bilder so sehe, denke ich immer mit Wehmut an meine beiden Freak´s zurück. 

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Feierkater (5. Februar 2012)

Krischdl schrieb:


> jungfräulich nach Wiederaufbau :
> 
> Rahmen:          Fusion Whiplash Gr. L (geschweißt, partiell verstärkt und                       neu beschichtet)
> Gabel:             Totem Solo Air
> ...




Da hast du ein sehr schönes Bike aufgebaut. 
Hast du es mal gewogen?


----------



## Feierkater (5. Februar 2012)

Hi hat einer von euch noch einen Whiplash Rahmen in L?

Er sollte natürlich ganz sein 

Mein S/M Rahmen ist mir bei 183 bissel zu knapp.
Und da ich es wohl nicht verkauft bekomme bau ich es halt um wenn ich einen L Rahmen finde.

Grüße 
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krischdl (6. Februar 2012)

Feierkater schrieb:


> Da hast du ein sehr schönes Bike aufgebaut.
> Hast du es mal gewogen?



amtliche Messung: 16,58 kg


----------



## cdF600 (6. Februar 2012)

Geiles Whip!
Zeig doch mal ein Detailfoto der geschweißten Stelle!


----------



## Krischdl (6. Februar 2012)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Geiles Whip!
> Zeig doch mal ein Detailfoto der geschweißten Stelle!


 
Danke 

Hier ein Bild. Die Schweißnähte im Bereich der Wippenaufnahme wurden alle abgenommen und verstärkt erneuert (hier war es gebrochen) und das zusätzliche Knotenblech wurde angeschweißt...


----------



## cdF600 (6. Februar 2012)

Schaut nach professioneller Arbeit aus. Wünsche Dir das das jetzt hält!


----------



## Feierkater (11. Februar 2012)

So mein Fusion ist verkauft. Mh is schon schade aber jetzt ia Geld fuer neue Projekte da


----------



## Michael_MTB (16. Februar 2012)

So hier mal wieder ein Bild von meinem Freak Team nach erneuter Reparatur


----------



## cdF600 (17. Februar 2012)

Schönes Freak!


----------



## cdF600 (20. Februar 2012)

So, mal meines mit neuem Lenker.
Wird erst mal so getestet, dann evtl. noch gekürzt.
Ist schon gewaltig so......


----------



## Michael_MTB (20. Februar 2012)

ich finde es gut mit dem breiten Lenker.
Selber fahre ich auch 745mm mit aufsätzen auf ca. 770
Bin der meinung das man da schon mehr Kontrolle hat wenn es schnell wird. 
Es kam aber auch schon vor das ich auf Trails die früher kein Problem waren jetzt der Lenker an einer Seite an einem Geländer und an der anderen Seite am Felsen schleift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (20. Februar 2012)

Der hat jetzt 78cm. Das sind 10cm mehr als der den ich vorher drauf hatte. Das erste Gefühl ist schon mal sehr gut. Ein echter Test steht noch aus.


----------



## 01wheeler (20. Februar 2012)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Der hat jetzt 78cm. Das sind 10cm mehr als der den ich vorher drauf hatte. Das erste Gefühl ist schon mal sehr gut. Ein echter Test steht noch aus.



Bei mir wurde das Gefühl erst besser nachdem ich den Vorbau um 30 mm kürzer gewählt hatte.
680 mm Lenker => 85 mm Vorbau 
760 mm Lenker => 55 mm Vorbau 

Gruß Frank


----------



## bonebreaker666 (18. März 2012)

Seit Montag hab' ich auch endlich mal Bilder von meinem Bonebreaker in der Luft bekommen, hier mal eine kleine Auswahl:


----------



## insider (19. März 2012)

#1..... Du solltest dich bei Air Berlin bewerben, die fliegen auch nicht besser


----------



## saturno (22. März 2012)

insider schrieb:


> #1..... Du solltest dich bei Air Berlin bewerben, die fliegen auch nicht besser



ach komm, das ist doch die startphase, später hebt er dann richtig ab, nachdem er den nachbrenner eingeschaltet hat


----------



## matze600 (13. Mai 2012)

Mein Whiplash ist von der Reparatur zurück!!! 
Einen Riesendank an Peter Engler !!!
Bilder folgen hoffentlich bald, wenn der Lack ab ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krischdl (13. Mai 2012)

matze600 schrieb:


> Mein Whiplash ist von der Reparatur zurück!!!
> Einen Riesendank an Peter Engler !!!
> Bilder folgen hoffentlich bald, wenn der Lack ab ist


----------



## arise (20. Mai 2012)

Ja, der Peter kann was ! egal ob am Rahmen was bruzeln, neue umlenkwippen fräsen oder Gabelservice...immer eine freude


----------



## matze600 (20. Mai 2012)

Ja und die Unterhaltungen sind auch wirklich sehr Informativ


----------



## captainz3 (28. Mai 2012)

Die neue Fusion Hompage ist online.
Demnach scheint's nun offiziell vorbei zu sein mit
den schönen bikes "handmade in germany".

Der Hompage nach wird nur noch B2B - Fahradteilehandel betrieben.
Service für Fusion bikes scheint es trotzdem noch...oder wieder...zu geben.


----------



## arise (29. Mai 2012)

werden angeblich im gleichem werk wie das fa.... gebruzelt ! und das neue wiplash sieht klasse aus....


----------



## raschaa (29. Mai 2012)




----------



## missmarple (29. Mai 2012)

......  ......  ......  ......


----------



## arise (29. Mai 2012)

last euch überraschen


----------



## captainz3 (29. Mai 2012)

arise schrieb:


> werden angeblich im gleichem werk wie das fa.... gebruzelt ! und das neue wiplash sieht klasse aus....



...irgendetwas scheint arise hier zu wissen....was wohl und woher wohl? Steht fa.... etwa für fanes...?

Wenn irgendetwas am "neuen w(h)iplash" dran sein sollte bin ich doch sehr gespannt!!!


----------



## arise (30. Mai 2012)

sorry, das ich mit details geize....fa steht fürs fanes...ja ! sieht auch ähnlich aus...mehr wird nich verraten...ach und sorry das ich das "h" vergessen habe...wie konnte ich nur als alter metallicafan....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (30. Mai 2012)

Glaube kaum, dass Jürgen die Kapazität hat um noch Rahmen für andere zu schweissen da er selber schon nach Taiwan auslagert.... und warum Fusion nach 3 jahren markt abstinenz jetzt mit was "tollem, neuem" kommt ist mir persönlich ein rätsel. das vorhandene konzept war doch super, der hinterbau top, nur die fertigungsqualität kam nicht mit.... die fusion bikes waren 2005-2008 in allen zeitschriften, wurden immer gelobt und bekamen super tests, darauf hat man sich mMn zu sehr ausgeruht und die offensichtlichen Probleme ignoriert...

auf die gefahr hin hier gebasht zu werden, mutmaße ich, dass es sich beim "neuen" um ein taiwan fanes-klon von der stange (a la Astro) handeln wird, aber ich lasse mich gerne überraschen.

my2cents


----------



## larskugler (30. Mai 2012)

ich finde auch heute noch ist das float link sytem von fusion sehr gut und funktioniert mindestens gleich gut wie die aktuellen systeme - wenn ich die aktuellen votec bikes anschaue . . . z.b. das v sx - ist ja fast ident mit dem freak . . . 
was bei astro frames interessant ist, das sehr viele rahmen anscheinend von denen kommen, und jeder hersteller brüstet sich mit entwicklungen . . usw . . .
aufgefallen ist mir das daher weil mich ein reign x intersessieren würde - und bei astro finde ich grad diesen rahmen ;-))
aber was solls, hauptsache spach am biken!!


----------



## arise (30. Mai 2012)

Das float link bleibt ! funktioniert ja auch super ! Es ist halt schwer in Deutschland eine Firma zu finden die Alurohre in geschwungene Formen bringt...deshalb asien...und wenn man die schweisnähte vom Fanes anschaut dann gibts auch nich viel zu meckern....


----------



## Michael_MTB (30. Mai 2012)

na hallo, was höhre ich da.
etwas neues von meiner hass-liebe Fusion???
da bin ich aber sehr gespannt.
irgendwann geht eins meiner Freaks bestimmt wieder kaputt, dakann ich mir ja wieder was nees von Fusion holen


----------



## insider (30. Mai 2012)

hey arise, jetzt lass uns mal nicht so lange zappeln


----------



## arise (30. Mai 2012)

Holt mal Popcorn.....leider wird das noch en bissle dauern... Aber sobald ich was neues weis gibts wieder ein paar infos...und evtl Bilder !(erlkönig)...möchte nich schon im voraus alles ausplaudern was noch garnich geschweist und getestet wurde....


----------



## matze600 (31. Mai 2012)

arise schrieb:


> Holt mal Popcorn.....leider wird das noch en bissle dauern... Aber sobald ich was neues weis gibts wieder ein paar infos...und evtl Bilder !(erlkönig)...möchte nich schon im voraus alles ausplaudern was noch garnich geschweist und getestet wurde....



Ohja...  ......

Hab mein Whiplash mal zusammengesteckt. Is nochn bisschen Arbeit, aber dann solltes endlich wieder rollen. Wohl deutlich besser als vorher 

Also über meine Schweißnähte kann ich optisch nicht meckern...


----------



## captainz3 (1. Juni 2012)

arise schrieb:


> Das float link bleibt ! funktioniert ja auch super ! Es ist halt schwer in Deutschland eine Firma zu finden die Alurohre in geschwungene Formen bringt...deshalb asien...und wenn man die schweisnähte vom Fanes anschaut dann gibts auch nich viel zu meckern....



Geschwungene Rohre am Whiplash...? Für einen echten Fan ist das doch eigentlich keine gute Nachricht....
Aber früher oder später hat es wohl dazu kommen müssen, um dem Marktbedarf gerecht zu werden und auch die Freunde der weniger geradlinigen Konstruktion für die fusions zu begeistern.


----------



## arise (1. Juni 2012)

naja, iss ja immer etwas geschmackssache......und so schlimm wie zb am truax wirds nich ! man stelle sich das Fanes vor mit dem float link...dann kommts so etwa hin....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (2. Juni 2012)

arise schrieb:


> Das float link bleibt ! funktioniert ja auch super ! Es ist halt schwer in Deutschland eine Firma zu finden die Alurohre in geschwungene Formen bringt...deshalb asien...und wenn man die schweisnähte vom Fanes anschaut dann gibts auch nich viel zu meckern....



wieso?? man muss die arbeit nur bezahlen dann klappts auch mit der qualität


----------



## cdF600 (13. Juni 2012)

@matze600: Das sieht ja mal sehr geil aus

Würde mich freuen wenn es mal wieder was positives von Fusion gäbe.
Ein Freak oder Whiplash mit allem was einen modernen Rahmen ausmacht
(Lenkwinkel, ISCG, etc) und zuverlässig verarbeitet wäre ziemlich genial.
Das VSX entspricht der Vorstellung ja ziemlich, ist aber halt von Votec, und was da gerade läuft ist ja auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei.....


----------



## schneckerias (13. Juni 2012)

Hi Jungs,

ich brauch Wippen für einen Terminator. Bitte melden.


----------



## captainz3 (13. Juni 2012)

...hast Du auch noch einen Terminator oder
bekommt Dein Whiplash EX nun eine Terminator Wippe...wenn das geht?


----------



## schneckerias (13. Juni 2012)

captainz3 schrieb:


> ...hast Du auch noch einen Terminator oder
> bekommt Dein Whiplash EX nun eine Terminator Wippe...wenn das geht?



Hey,

ja ich hab noch nen Terminator, hab den schweißen lassen und irgendwie sind die Wippen wie aus Geisterhand verschwunden. Deswegen bräuchte ich neue (gebrauchte) Wippen.

Grüße aus Ludwigsburg


----------



## matze600 (13. Juni 2012)

cdF600 schrieb:


> @matze600: Das sieht ja mal sehr geil aus



Danke! Ist noch nicht ganz fertig. Aber ich schleiche nurnoch um das Rad rum und freue mich jedesmal wie ein kleines Kind. 
Gestern mal kurz nen local DH gerockt  Wie auf Wolken! 



cdF600 schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen wenn es mal wieder was positives von Fusion gäbe.
> Ein Freak oder Whiplash mit allem was einen modernen Rahmen ausmacht
> ...



wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (14. Juni 2012)

Ist Dein Rahmen jetzt raw?
Hast Du das machen lassen, oder selbst Hand angelegt?
Finde die Optik ziemlich genial. Der Rahmen wirkt so viel graziler und eleganter.


----------



## matze600 (15. Juni 2012)

Ich habe den Rahmen selbst entlackt, würde es aber eher nicht mehr selbst machen. Es geht zwar relativ gut und einfach, mit dem richtigen Abbeitzer, aber kostengünstig ist es nicht wirklich.
Der Abbeitzer kostet um die 15 und es ist schon einiges an Aufwand. Chemisches Entlacken ist zudem besser, da es auch an Stellen kommt, die man mit dem Pinsel nicht erreichen kann.
Es war trotzdem ein tolles Erlebnis die Pulverschicht abzuziehen 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1146140]
	
[/URL]

Ich liebe Metall allgemein und am Fahrrad besonders! Schön wenn man es sehen kann 
Den Rahmen werde ich so erstmal fahren. Wenn ich mal Zeit habe und nicht zum fahren komme, dann werde ich ihn noch Glasperlstrahlen lassen, für die Optik und die Haltbarkeit.


----------



## Krischdl (15. Juni 2012)

hey Matze, das ist ja mal extrem schick geworden


----------



## cdF600 (15. Juni 2012)

Kannst Du mal ein Detailbild, vor Allem von den Schweißnähten, machen? Dein Rad gefällt mir mal ausgesprochen gut. Sowas könnte ich mir fast für mein Freak als Winterprojekt vorstellen. Was hast Du an den Lagersitzen gemacht? Hast Du im Anschluß neue Lager eingepresst?


----------



## matze600 (15. Juni 2012)

Freut mich, dass es euch gefällt 









Es ist eine verbesserte Wippe mit Gelenklagern verbaut. 



cdF600 schrieb:


> Was hast Du an den Lagersitzen gemacht?



Wie meinst du das? 



cdF600 schrieb:


> Sowas könnte ich mir fast für mein Freak als Winterprojekt vorstellen.



Im Winter "machen" oder im Winter fahren? Letzteres kann wegen Streusalz und Feuchtigkeit schnell zu starker Oxidation führen.
Da lass lieber den Lack dran.


----------



## cdF600 (16. Juni 2012)

Beides eigentlich. Im Winter machen, aber natürlich auch fahren. Da gehen die Meinungen bei den Raw-Fans ziemlich auseinander. 
Mit den Lagersitzen meinte ich, ob Du die Lager drin gelassen hast, oder die Lagersitzhe irgendwie abgeklebt hast.


----------



## arise (19. Juni 2012)

sooo, hab euch ja versprochen euch etwas auf dem laufendem zu halten....also das ganze verschiebt sich etwas...angeblich wurde der produktionsauftrag nun doch an ne andere firma vergeben....grund ???? Anstatt im juli,august wird das neue nu erst im herbst in die testphase gehn....sieht so aus als  ob es in frankreich hart rangenommen wird....ob es zur eurobike reicht ist fraglich....abwarten....
Ja das raw sieht klasse aus...falls es anfängt zu oxidieren dann einfach mit etwas stahlwolle behandeln und.....sieht dann wieder aus wie neu;-)


----------



## mokka_ (19. Juni 2012)

raw kann ich nur bestätigen wenn ich auch ein 601 fahre


----------



## cdF600 (25. Juli 2012)

@arise: Und? Gibts was Neues?


----------



## arise (26. Juli 2012)

ne...leider noch alter stand ! nächste woche sehe ich ein paar bekannte nasen....werd mich mal wieder kundig machen wie weit das projekt vortgeschritten iss ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (27. Juli 2012)

webseite nix mehr beiks, nur noch parts, das ist wohl das entgültige aus.


----------



## babbsack (31. Juli 2012)

saturno schrieb:


> webseite nix mehr beiks, nur noch parts, das ist wohl das entgültige aus.



so seh ich das auch...


----------



## sochris (4. August 2012)

So, meins frisch geputzt nach 2 Wochen Schlammschlacht


----------



## b2410 (6. September 2012)

Hallo,

da ich auf der Suche nach einem Freak-Rahmen bin (bei eBay nichts gefunden und im Forum auf meine Anfrage auch keine Antwort), war ich am Montag bei meinem Händler - ehemaliger Fusion-Händler hier in Chemnitz.
Er hat bei Fusion angerufen und gleich den Chef dran gehabt. Nach einem Angebot für ein Auslaufmodel kam er dann mit der Spache raus. Im Oktober/November sollen die Prototypen erst für die Homepage fotografiert werden und dann zum Test nach Frankreich. Im Januar/Februar soll es dann fertige Rahmen geben. Er hat auch etwas zur Ausstattung gesagt: Float-Link bleibt, Freak mit konischem Steuerrohr und Steckachse für den Hinterbau. Für das neue Whiplash gäbe es schon 300 Vorbestellungen und der Firma würde es gut gehen. Im neuen Jahr wollen sie wieder richtig angreifen.

P.S. Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Freak-Rahmen oder Komplettbike.


----------



## cdF600 (10. September 2012)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt.
Was hat er Dir denn für ein Angebot gemacht?


----------



## raschaa (10. September 2012)

b2410 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ...schnipp...
> 
> P.S. Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Freak-Rahmen oder Komplettbike.



Hätte da was in M, bei interesse PN


----------



## arise (10. September 2012)

wenn ich dürfte.....wären hier en paar blaupausen zu sehen....dann wär ich aber auch bald en kopf kürzer....das warten wird sich aber lohnen...sehen megageil aus..moderne geos und sinvolle details


----------



## Muellbeutel (10. September 2012)

300 Vorbestellungen... mhja, vllt für Ersatzteile 

Wenns wirklich was wird wünsch ich den jungs viel Erfolg.


----------



## b2410 (11. September 2012)

raschaa schrieb:


> Hätte da was in M, bei interesse PN




Danke fürs Angebot, brauche aber Größe L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael1989 (21. September 2012)

Hi.. 
Konnte mir ziemlich günstig einen Whiplash Rahmen ergattern..und wird von mir komplett generalüberholt ! Und wollte euch jetzt mal fragen was für eine Einbaubreite hat den der Hinterbau fürs HR ??? 135mm oder 150  (Frage nur deshalb weil ich den Rahmen noch nicht bei mir habe) 

Danke für die Info 

Grüße Michael


----------



## raschaa (21. September 2012)

135


----------



## Michael1989 (21. September 2012)

Aha Ich danke 

Noch ne Frage..: Das Whiplash ist ja sonst mit 185/185mm ausgestattet,jetzt habe ich aber Bilder gesehen wo das Whiplash auch mit ne DC Gabel 203mm aufgebaut ist !! Kann man das machen oder muss dann auch der Dämpfer gewechselt werden ? Ist das Whiplash eigentlich bis 203mm freigegeben..


----------



## Michael_MTB (24. September 2012)

Das Whiplasch kannst du bedenkenlos mit DC fahren. wenns ein Whiplash EX ist dann sowieso das hat ja auch 203 mm so ist es der Tschugg damals gefahren (bei der Rampage)


----------



## raschaa (24. September 2012)

jo, das geht....

2007er whip




2009er whip


----------



## Michael1989 (24. September 2012)

Ah sehr gut,danke für die Rückmeldung..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arise (25. September 2012)

gibt noch die mglk in dein normales wplash ne andere wippe einzubauen ,so das du hinten auch 200mm hast


----------



## Michael1989 (25. September 2012)

Echt das geht auch !!! Welche Wippen kann ich den einbauen ?  Aber schon mal ne überlegung wert.


----------



## arise (25. September 2012)

hast ne pm....


----------



## Michael1989 (27. September 2012)

Da der Whiplash R. ja schon ein BigBike ist...stehlt sich mir die Frage,ob man auf grund der Steifigkeit des Hinterbau auf Steckachse umrüsten kann ? Also Ausfallende auf x12 Steckachse umrüsten.


----------



## Mutant-Rider (29. September 2012)




----------



## Michael1989 (29. September 2012)

Schick so ganz in Schwarz ....ist das noch ne SC Manitou Gabel mit 200mm ?? 
Sind relativ selten geworden die Gabeln.

Habe die gleiche LX Kurbel - Welche KB Größe fährst du ?? Momentan habe ich ein NC17 Blatt mit 38 Zähnen drauf.


----------



## Mutant-Rider (1. Oktober 2012)

Richtig, die Gabel hat 203mm Federweg, es ist ein Holzfeller 38T Kettenblatt verbaut.


----------



## Michael1989 (1. Oktober 2012)

Und welche Übersetzung fährst du hinten ?? Ich wollte mir ne Kassette 11-36T dran klatschen..auch geil wäre 11-42T von SRAM aber sind momentan viel zu Teuer..

Schön dein Aufbau  Meiner wird so ähnlich werden,einfach schlicht Schwarz aber mit ner 180er Lyrik oder Totem mit Absenkung und noch den einen oder anderen Berg hoch zu kommen.


----------



## Mutant-Rider (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab eine Dh Kassette verbaut PG950 11-26.


----------



## Michael1989 (4. Oktober 2012)

Juhu der Rahmen ist heute angekommen  Geiles Teil.. !! muss zwar noch auf ein paar Teile warten,in der Zwischenzeit wird der Rahmen neu Lackiert - anschließend wird der  Aufbau mit den Komponenten überdacht..dann kann der Aufbau beginnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (5. Oktober 2012)

Da wollen wir doch mal Bilder sehen!


----------



## Michael1989 (5. Oktober 2012)

Jo evtl stelle ich eine kleine (Alt/zu Neu - Aufbau Doku ) rein. 

Ok fange ich mal an !! Hier die Ersten Bilder : 








Der Rahmen wurde auch schon nachgeschweißt (könnte sogar der Peter gewesen sein ) das weiß ich aber nicht.. Die nächsten Bilder kommen erst nach dem Wochenende wenn der Rahmen lackiert ist  Bitte steinigt mich jetzt nicht,nur weil ich den Rahmen anders aussehen lassen möchte. Ich sage es lieber vorher direkt


----------



## alu-arne (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe für die (schrumpfende) Fangemeinde hier einen Klassiker im bikemarkt zu verkaufen.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/60849-fusion-whiplash-rahmen-gr-l-xl

habs immer geliebt...aber 2 sind eins zuviel....


----------



## big-p-fan (4. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

kann mir jemand sagen, welche Oberrohrlänge das Fusion Freak in der 05er Version hat? (Größe M) 
Ich finde im Netz keine Geometriedaten mehr. 

Falls jemand noch das Datenblatt hat, wären die anderen Daten ebenfalls interessant. 

Danke.


----------



## spex (5. November 2012)

big-p-fan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, welche Oberrohrlänge das Fusion Freak in der 05er Version hat? (Größe M)
> Ich finde im Netz keine Geometriedaten mehr.
> ...



Größe M laut Katalog 2005:
Sitzrohr = 470 mm
Oberrohr= 578 mm


----------



## captainz3 (6. November 2012)

spex schrieb:


> Größe M laut Katalog 2005:
> Sitzrohr = 470 mm
> Oberrohr= 578 mm



Hat irgendjemand von Euch noch Kataloge oder Datenblätter der Jahrgänge in .pdf oder ähnlichen Formaten? Oder hat irgendjemand eventuell die Fusion Hompage Seiten mit den letzten bikes (Jahrgang 2010) lokal gespeichert?


----------



## Muellbeutel (2. Dezember 2012)

Hab eben noch den von 2008 gefunden.

http://www.free-wheelz.com/pages/fusioncatalog2008.pdf


----------



## captainz3 (3. Dezember 2012)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Hab eben noch den von 2008 gefunden.
> 
> http://www.free-wheelz.com/pages/fusioncatalog2008.pdf



PERFEKT! Ich danke Dir!


----------



## spaceschleim (28. Dezember 2012)

nach fast 1,5 jahren wieder aufgebaut:





die winterpokal-aufholjagd kann beginnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insider (28. Dezember 2012)

viel zu schade für den Winterpokal


----------



## Bikerredstar (7. Januar 2013)

Hallo Fusion-Gemeinde,

kennt jemand diesen Rahmen und kann mir vielleicht was zu Geometrie und Gewicht erzählen?
Merci!


----------



## bonebreaker666 (7. Januar 2013)

Ich vermute mal, daß das einfach ein umlackierter Stahlrahmen eines x-beliebigen Herstellers ist, der selbst gelabelt wurde. 
Ich wüsste nicht, daß Fusion je einen solchen Rahmen im Programm hatte...


----------



## Bikerredstar (8. Januar 2013)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, daß das einfach ein umlackierter Stahlrahmen eines x-beliebigen Herstellers ist, der selbst gelabelt wurde.
> Ich wüsste nicht, daß Fusion je einen solchen Rahmen im Programm hatte...



...die Vermutung hatte ich auch. Ich kann mich nur an den "Bonebreaker" erinner, aber das ist ja schon fast 10 Jahre her...oder?


----------



## raschaa (8. Januar 2013)

und die sind reihenweise gebrochen....


----------



## saturno (8. Januar 2013)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, daß das einfach ein umlackierter Stahlrahmen eines x-beliebigen Herstellers ist, der selbst gelabelt wurde.
> Ich wüsste nicht, daß Fusion je einen solchen Rahmen im Programm hatte...



ja, den rahmen haben die sicher zugekauft und gelabbelt, siehe hier:

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=11355&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=100830155526


denke die rahmen kamen aus polen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (8. Januar 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> und die sind reihenweise gebrochen....



fusion steht für garantierte brüche


----------



## raschaa (8. Januar 2013)

nee, die kamen aus taiwan, waren baugleich mit glaube irgend 'nem poison teil....

muss allerdings mein freak verteidigen, baujahr 2005 und immer noch in einem stück und ja, ich schone es nicht^^

allerdings wird es in ca. 6 wochen von einem Ion16 abgelöst und darf seinen wohlverdienten ruhestand antreten


----------



## bonebreaker666 (8. Januar 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> und die sind reihenweise gebrochen....




Ha, und meiner hält und hält und hält  

...ob's vielleicht dran liegt, daß es eigentlich ein Vorserienmodell ist?
Wenn in hoffenlich naher Zukunft der Umbau abgeschlossen ist, gibt's von dem ollen kleinen schwarzen auch mal wieder ein bildtechnisches Update.


----------



## Muellbeutel (12. Januar 2013)

Zur übrigen Diskusion. Ich fahr die beiden Handmades bisher ohne größere Probleme. Beide Ramen haben bei mir bisher gehalten, und ich glaube mein Raid ist soweit sogar noch eins mit original...?  Zmd 3 Jahre ganz, ist doch was 

Bischen neues verbaut.
Wer erkennts? 









Habe mir nun aber doch noch ein polnisches HT für alle Fälle zusammen gebrutzelt. Die beiden Kettenstreben flexen schon arg und Haarrisse schon gefunden...  Kommen demnächst zum Schweißen, Verstärkungsbleche dran.


----------



## captainz3 (12. Januar 2013)

Meine 3 Fusions halten auch während sich bei einem RM Switch SL, welches ich vorher hatte ein Riss unter dem Dämpfer gebildet hatte.

Meine Theorie ist die folgende: Fusion hat glaube ich grundsätzlich eine etwas "verzerrte" Modellpalette. Von daher würde ich das Whiplash z.B. eher als Enduro sehen...zwar mit viel Federweg..aber Enduro! Dafür sprechen Bauart und Rahmengewicht (zumindest zur Bauzeit des alten Whiplah). Dementsprechend wird es auch wie ein Enduro behandelt.
Mein Whiplash EX und der Terminator haben beide nochmal eine Verstärkung (aufgeschweißte keine Platte) am Sitzrohr (....in der kritischen Zone). Ich glaube, dass erst nachdem die Probleme schon latent bekannt waren die Rahmen so gebaut wurden. Ich habe da auch schon andere Bauweisen gesehen.

Ansonsten kann man glaube ich hart aber geschmeidig fahren (ohne den Willen unbedingt sich und sein Material zu shreddern)...dann wird alles gut.


----------



## saturno (12. Januar 2013)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Bischen neues verbaut.
> Wer erkennts?



ein neuer schwalbe schlauch


----------



## raschaa (12. Januar 2013)

ich hätte jetzt auf die griffe getippt


----------



## saturno (12. Januar 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> ich hätte jetzt auf die griffe getippt



ne, beim nochmaligen hinschauen ist es mir aufgefallen. er hat einen hebie superstand mittelständer angebuat. genial, wie er das wohl mit der befestigungsplatte gelöst hat


----------



## Muellbeutel (12. Januar 2013)

Sogar die ökologisch abbaubare Pressspanversion. Der Heißkleber hält gleichzeitig noch einige Schweißnähte zusammen 


Jaa, einen neuen Schlauch hinten hab ich mir auch gegönnt, 450g Rohgummi. Um den Gewichtsausgleich zu garantieren, setze ich dabei auf den neuen 31 Speichen Standart. Mut zur Lücke 
Nebenbei, nicht ganz so relevant, gabs ne "neue" gabel. Die Boxxer hat den Kampf gegen den Rahmen verloren


----------



## El Papa (13. Januar 2013)

Umlenkwippe freigefräst oder nachgebaut? Mit neuer Geometrie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muellbeutel (13. Januar 2013)

Ne, ist ein ganz alter Rahmen von Wagenknecht, da waren Wippe und Kettenstrebe noch anders. Der hat den an jemanden aus dem Forum (quert zopi oder so!? ) verkauft und irgendwann ist er dann bei mir gelandet... 

Wobei ich die Wippe gelungener finde als die späteren.
Nochmal Bild mit Farbe


----------



## Michael1989 (21. Januar 2013)

Meins


----------



## Muellbeutel (8. März 2013)

Kein neuer Rahmen, aber neues Leben für den thread. Es fehlen noch der neue Steuersatz, Schaltkäfig, Kette und die Sitzgarnitur.
Zum hinstellen reichts


----------



## Michael_MTB (10. März 2013)

Servus, 
nun mal updates zu meinem Fusion Freak Team.







Die Gabel habe ich mit einer 2013er Soloair einheit umgebaut und ein wenig mit Öl und Fett experimentiert. Vom Ansprechverhalten bin ich sehr positiv überrascht. 
An der Kurbel habe ich den Alu Bash entfernt und einen selbstgebauten Makrolon-Taco an die Kefü montiert.
Als Steuersatz ist jetzt ein Works-Components -1,5° Steuersatz verbaut.
Den Zug der Variostütze habe ich im Oberrohr verlegt. Der Zug geht am  Steuerrohr in den Rahmen und verläßt das Oberrohr kurz vor dem  Sattelrohr.
Der laufradsatz ist neu und auf Tubeless umgebaut.
Als leztes habe ich mir Mud-Fender gebaut und montiert. Sehr praktisch  aber gefällt mir optisch nicht und wird sobald es wieder trockener ist  entfernt.


----------



## Michael1989 (17. März 2013)

Schönes Freak  Aber die Wippe sieht komisch aus...so blass !


----------



## Michael_MTB (18. März 2013)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> Schönes Freak  Aber die Wippe sieht komisch aus...so blass !



Die wippen wurden Original mit einem schlechten pigment eloxiert und sind über die Jahre ausgeblichen. innen ist das rotnoch besser. ich werde sie wohl mal neu eloxieren lassen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. März 2013)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


>



Raw schaut gut aus

Lässt du es so oder wird´s noch eloxiert/gepulvert??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Michael1989 (19. März 2013)

Von gestern,kleine Ausfahrt gemacht..mit getravelter Gabel auf 200mm


----------



## Muellbeutel (19. März 2013)

Ah, Chris. Ich lass das gute Stück in Raw, sieht klasse aus und ich wüsste nicht welche farbe ich sonst wählen sollte. Außerdem gerade kein Geld mehr über.  Passt so auch gut zum Grün und Rot der anderen Räder.
Die MZ passt super in den Rahmen, bisher nur Feldweg damit gerollt (dann kam der Umbau), aber Bergab (und Bergauf dank eta) dürfte das gut gehen.
Bilder komplett gibts zu Ostern. Vielleicht auch mit Raw Pudel und UMF vom Kumpel. 

Schönes Freak und Whipi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muellbeutel (1. April 2013)

Fahrfertig und endlich Sonne


----------



## Michael1989 (1. April 2013)

@Muellbeutel : Gefällt mir dein RAW look... Aber noch geiler sähe es aus..wenn das Casting der Bomber in Raw wäre. 

Das Raw-Raid !


----------



## InoX (20. April 2013)

Hier mal ein Slash a-team. Mit nur 85 mm Federweg.


----------



## 7upKG (24. April 2013)

kaum zu glauben. So schöne Freaks, die immer noch fahren. Lob an alle


----------



## jayblack (7. Mai 2013)




----------



## larskugler (7. Mai 2013)

suuuuuuper schön!!!!
da bekomm ich grad "heimweh" ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muellbeutel (7. Mai 2013)

Uiuiuuiiii  Ich muss neidlos zugestehen das mein Raw-Raid nicht so konsequent hochwertig durchgezogen ist. 
Verstellbarer Steuersatz, oder Knick in der Optik? Wie liegts so im DH?


----------



## bonebreaker666 (7. Mai 2013)

Hammergeile Optik, die Kiste! Wenn sich's auch noch so fährt, wie's ausschaut, dann kann man dich nur beglückwünschen.


----------



## captainz3 (1. Juni 2013)

Oh nein!  Ich hoffe, dass das jetzt kein Rohrkrepierer wird....
....der Countdown ist abgelaufen:

http://www.fusion-bikes.de/fusion/index.php

Aber wo bleiben die bikes...?


----------



## raschaa (1. Juni 2013)

jetzt läuft er wieder....
bis mitternacht


----------



## InoX (1. Juni 2013)

Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## matze600 (2. Juni 2013)

Zu geil! 
schaut echt so aus als hätten sie die Probleme mit sinnvollen Verstärkungen aus der Welt geschafft.
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass sie halten was sie versprechen!


----------



## InoX (2. Juni 2013)

Ich finde auf der Seite nur ein Bild und nahezu keine Informationen. Muss man so etwas mit einem Countdown ankündigen?


----------



## Dakota (2. Juni 2013)

Hab mit Spannung auf diese Info gewartet:

*Dieser Bereich befindet sich gerade im Aufbau. *


----------



## captainz3 (2. Juni 2013)

Dakota schrieb:


> Hab mit Spannung auf diese Info gewartet:
> 
> *Dieser Bereich befindet sich gerade im Aufbau. *



Ojehmine...Ojehmine......nun wird's gerade etwas peinlich.

Vor meinem Inneren Auge hatte ich schon die neuen Modelle in Glanz und Gloria präsentiert...Fanfarenstöße im Hintergrund....ein virtueller Vorhang der sich langsam öffnet....stattdessen....


----------



## Dakota (2. Juni 2013)

nicht ganz humorfrei finde ich auch im Impressum folgenden Satz:

*Die Inhalte unserer Seiten wurden mit größter Sorgfalt erstellt*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze600 (2. Juni 2013)

Jo, hab gestern ewig darauf gewartet und dann sowas...
Naja, überflüssige Aktion, was für mich am Ende zählt sind die Bikes.
Die sind hoffentlich frei von Pfusch


----------



## o_0 (2. Juni 2013)

Ich war auch sehr enttäuscht.
Sicher unterm Strich zählen die Bikes, welche mich zumindest von der Optik her recht gut ansprechen, übrigens wenn mann ein wenig auf der "Home"-Seite verweilt sieht man mehrere Bilder, oben rechts in der Ecke ist ein Symbol welches die Restzeit des aktuellen Bildes anzeigt.
Aber für eine Marke, die so lange inaktiv war so einen verpatzten Start mit Rechtschreiben- und Grammatikfehlern ohne Ende, stimmt besser mal die Qualität, denn so ein unprofessioneller Auftritt stärkt mein Vertrauen in diese Marke nicht. 
Dann lieber ein neues Votec..


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Juni 2013)

Habe die olle Möhre mal wieder vom Haken genommen und durch den nassen Wald getrieben.
Dafür, daß dies mein BiR (Bike in Rente) ist, geht sie wirklich noch flott. So wie sie seit 3 Monaten am Haken hing, ohne jede Schmier- und Einstellmaßnahmen, funzt sie immer zuverlässig.





Btw, Baujahr 2005 !!!
Über die Jahre: Gabel aufgemotzt, größere Bremsscheibe vorne, Reverb rein, von 3-fach auf 2-fach umgebaut, HR ersetzt da Lager gefressen. Lenker breiter, Vorbau kürzer. Halt all den neumodischen Kram


----------



## Skeletor23 (2. Juni 2013)

o_0 schrieb:


> Ich war auch sehr enttäuscht.
> Sicher unterm Strich zählen die Bikes, welche mich zumindest von der Optik her recht gut ansprechen, übrigens wenn mann ein wenig auf der "Home"-Seite verweilt sieht man mehrere Bilder, oben rechts in der Ecke ist ein Symbol welches die Restzeit des aktuellen Bildes anzeigt.
> Aber für eine Marke, die so lange inaktiv war so einen verpatzten Start mit Rechtschreiben- und Grammatikfehlern ohne Ende, stimmt besser mal die Qualität, denn so ein unprofessioneller Auftritt stärkt mein Vertrauen in diese Marke nicht.



jo und dann riesen Countdown auf den 01.06 und die Homepage ist heut am 02.06 immer noch "gerade im Aufbau".
Wenn man so lange inaktiv war und so viel schlechte Presse hatte sollte man das irgendwie besser machen.


----------



## Backwoods (2. Juni 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Habe die olle Möhre mal wieder vom Haken genommen und durch den nassen Wald getrieben.
> Dafür, daß dies mein BiR (Bike in Rente) ist, geht sie wirklich noch flott. So wie sie seit 3 Monaten am Haken hing, ohne jede Schmier- und Einstellmaßnahmen, funzt sie immer zuverlässig.



BiR ist gut. Aber warum nicht ausser Dienst 

Meins war heute auch draußen, aber der Boden war viel flüssiger als bei Dir - hab leider kein Foto.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Juni 2013)

Moin! 
Naja, als ich mitten im Bach stand und der Boden schön flüssig war, habe ich auch kein Foto gemacht, erst als ich wieder draussen war 

Bikes nehme ich eigentlich nicht Ausser Dienst. Es sei denn ich verkaufe es. Das Freak wurde ersetzt durch ein 601. Dreck ist egal, ich mach auch neue Räder dreckig. Aber ab und zu will ein ruhendes Bike auch bewegt werden. Ich war schon mit dem Freak in Finale Ligure und mit dem 601 - welches definitiv besser geht da es ruhiger läuft.


----------



## Ben-Der (3. Juni 2013)

Hallo, 

hier mal ein Bild vom neuen Whiplash...... 






Gruß Ben


----------



## Ben-Der (3. Juni 2013)

------ gleich nach das Freak Team hinterher......






Gruß Ben


----------



## Michael1989 (3. Juni 2013)

Naja..über die Farben lässt ja Diskutieren,aber Grün auf Lila wäre jetzt nicht meins.. Dennoch weiß mir das Design vom Rahmen zu gefallen. 

Gibt es schon Eckdaten zu den Neuen Modellen ? Würde mich mal interessieren wie das Neue Whiplash in den Geo-Maßen ausfällt zu meinem 07er 

----

Bei mir wird aber in kürze an der Front aktualisiert  Marzocchi 888 RCV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## babbsack (3. Juni 2013)

captainz3 schrieb:


> Ojehmine...Ojehmine......nun wird's gerade etwas peinlich.
> 
> Vor meinem Inneren Auge hatte ich schon die neuen Modelle in Glanz und Gloria präsentiert...Fanfarenstöße im Hintergrund....ein virtueller Vorhang der sich langsam öffnet....stattdessen....



Ganz ganz bitter...
Dafür gibt es Testseiten, wenn man es selber nicht kann dann sollte man halt die Kohle in die Hand nehmen und jemanden damit beauftragen der es professionell macht.
Wenn das bereits der Fall war, Firma wechseln!!!

Aber doch nicht einen großen Countdown ins Netz stellen wo nichts als heiße Luft rauskommt.
90% der Seite befindet sich im Aufbau, da fragt man sich was in der Zeit des großen Countdown passiert ist.
Gerade aufgrund der Aussage dass "alle paar Stunden täglich" aktualisiert wird.
Der nächste Countdown ist ja schon wieder in den FAQ online

Wenn man sich hier die Vorschreiber so durchliest könnte man sagen: das Ding ging mal schön in die Hose!!! 
Und das hier ist nur ein kleiner Teil des weltweiten Netzes der den Countdown vielleicht sogar mit Vorfreude abgewartet hat.

Ganz nebenbei: Dass nicht jeder Schnick Schnack für Tablets und mobile Endgeräte eingebaut werden kann widerlegen ja wohl zahlreiche gut funktionierende Internetauftritte...
Dass der Spaß nicht ganz billig bzw. einfach ist, ist eine andere Sache...

Und um wieder zum Anfang zu kommen: Mit einer TESTSEITE hätte man auch die Inkompatibilitäten mit Endgeräten und Browsern bereits im Vorfeld ausschließen können...

Nun genug der Kritik, ich warte mal den 17.06.2013 ab


----------



## raschaa (3. Juni 2013)

sehe ich ähnlich, nach dem etwas unrühmlichen "Abgang" der Marke Fusion hätte man wesentlich professioneller beim Relaunch auftreten müssen. Erst 'nen mords Countdown und dann der gespannten Öffentlichkeit einen Auftritt präsentieren der gerade mal zu 10% fertiggestellt ist und darüberhinaus NIX. Warum bspw. keine Story bei MTB-News mit den neuen Bikes usw. usw.

irgendwie habe ich meine zweifel ob das was wird.


----------



## matze600 (3. Juni 2013)

Ich finde es so schade, dass bei Fusion wohl nur Pfeifen im Marketing sitzen... Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn die Bikes ihr Geld wert sind, dann ist mir egal was auf der Homepage steht.
ABER wenn ich lese, was die beim Whiplash als Text verbrochen haben, dann wird mir schlecht 
Die Whips waren mMn ihrer Zeit (leider nicht die Standfestigkeit) voraus  
Hoffentlich Klappt es diesmal, noch gebe ich die Hoffnung nicht auf.


----------



## raschaa (3. Juni 2013)

naja, ich bin zu der marke gewechselt die kein marketing braucht, weil die qualität und der service für sich sprechen^^


----------



## saturno (3. Juni 2013)

matze600 schrieb:


> ABER wenn ich lese, was die beim Whiplash als Text verbrochen haben, dann wird mir schlecht
> Die Whips waren mMn ihrer Zeit (leider nicht die Standfestigkeit) voraus
> Hoffentlich Klappt es diesmal, noch gebe ich die Hoffnung nicht auf.





die erste serie war gut, die hielten auch, danach nur gebastel um "was neues" auf der messe präsentieren zu können.

textverfasser ist sicherlich der kindergarten um die ecke


----------



## raschaa (3. Juni 2013)

ach die letzte serie Whips war auch ok, nur haben die nicht mehr viele verkauft weil der ruf schon am a.... war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael1989 (3. Juni 2013)

Die älteren Fusion´s sind echt rar geworden,die meisten sind verschrottet worden oder dergleichen..wer aber noch ein Funktionierendes besitzt oder ein gut repariertes kann sich noch glücklich schätzen


----------



## arise (3. Juni 2013)

freak team auf dem ersten vergleichstest gegen fanes e2....

das wetter schaut immernoch so aus


----------



## Michael1989 (3. Juni 2013)

In schwarz sieht es schon 10x besser aus...Was kostet das den jetzt so wie es da steht ?


----------



## arise (3. Juni 2013)

muste einen der ca 20 händler fragen.....eine nummer haste ja


----------



## zaches (4. Juni 2013)

es wird so langsam.....


----------



## Michael1989 (4. Juni 2013)

Aha soll das mal ein 4x Bike werden ?


----------



## zaches (4. Juni 2013)

eher was zum rumhüpfen auf dirts und slopestyle. aber sicher findet
es seinen weg auch mal auf eine xxxx bahn 




Michael1989 schrieb:


> Aha soll das mal ein 4x Bike werden ?


----------



## Michael1989 (7. Juni 2013)

Hier meins nochmal..mit update ! :


----------



## captainz3 (19. Juni 2013)

auch ein update von meinem "mittleren Hobel" mit neuer Kurbel-/Bash-/ Kettenblatt Einheit.


----------



## Muellbeutel (25. Juni 2013)

schönes Whipi!


Ich bräuchte einen neue (alte) Kettenstrebe für den Terminator, meine ist komplett durch. Nichts zu machen.
Hat jemand noch eine rum liegen, oder gobts bei Fusion noch Teile (an die insider)? Lack und Zustand (bis auf risse ) ist egal, hauptsache hält.
Wäre super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7upKG (26. Juni 2013)

das kenn ich doch  

rot past gut. ich drück dir die daumen das es noch lange freude bereitet.


----------



## captainz3 (26. Juni 2013)

7upKG schrieb:


> das kenn ich doch
> 
> rot past gut. ich drück dir die daumen das es noch lange freude bereitet.



Das wünsche ich mir auch, denn ein minimal-Riss ca. 5 mm am oberen Ende der oft betroffenen betroffenen Nahstelle zwischen Blech und Rohr (linke Seite) ist bereits sichtbar. ich habe es heute morgen gerade zum Alu-Schweisser meines Vertrauens gebracht und ihm entsprechende Bilder dagelassen wie es im Nachhinein mal aussehen soll....zumindest hat er sehr zuversichtlich gewirkt. Bin gespannt ob es klappt.


----------



## Michael1989 (27. Juni 2013)

Hast du Ihm das Bild gezeigt...das von mir (Türkiser Rahmen) ! Hoffentlich bekommt er wieder sauber hin..wäre dir zu wünschen .

Wenn er fertig geschweißt ist..zeig mal Bilder.


----------



## captainz3 (27. Juni 2013)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> Hast du Ihm das Bild gezeigt...das von mir (Türkiser Rahmen) ! Hoffentlich bekommt er wieder sauber hin..wäre dir zu wünschen .
> 
> Wenn er fertig geschweißt ist..zeig mal Bilder.



Es ist bereits fertig! 
Habe es mir gerade angeschaut, konnte es aber noch nicht mitnehmen (transportieren). Die Bilder vom Türkisfarbenen Rahmen hatte ich dagelassen. 
Mein Schweisser hat nun aber auch das Blech nach oben hin verlängert. Sieht nun schon sehr stabil aus. 
Die Naht nicht ganz so dezent wie beim Türkisfarbenen Rahmen aber auf den ersten Blick auch kein hässliches Geschwür....und der Preis.... stimmt auch
Am Samstag bin ich schon damit auf dem Weg in die Schweiz...eventuell gelingt es mir morgen aber noch ein paar Bilder einzustellen.


----------



## Michael1989 (27. Juni 2013)

Super  das ging ja fix.


----------



## 6ix-pack (27. Juni 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen, an welcher Stelle ich bei einem *2010er Fusion Freak* auf Risse achten muss? 

Könnte da recht günstig eins bekommen...

Hat vielleicht jemand Bilder dazu?
(Habe in diesem Thread nur die letzten 10 Seiten gelesen und nur von den R.I.P.-Meldungen und Brüchen gehört, aber keine Bilder gesehen...)

Wäre toll, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!


Hier die Bilder des zukünftigen Bikes:








Viele Grüße
der hoffentlich-bald-Freak-Besitzer
6ix-pack


----------



## captainz3 (27. Juni 2013)

hier ist der entstehende Riss an meinem Whip EX. Entsprechend den Bildern die ich kenne scheint das auch die häufigste Stelle für Risse an anderen Fusion Modellen zu sein:


----------



## Muellbeutel (28. Juni 2013)

Wenns wirklich ein 2010er ist, hast du gute chancen verschohnt zu bleiben. Die letzten Räder sollen wieder stabiler gewesen sein.
Heißt es. 

Beliebte Schwachpunkte bei allen Modellen (hab kein Freak) sind eigentlich diese beiden:
Ecke 1:
Das untere Ende des Sitzrohres, Schweißnaht Sitzrohr auf die beiden gebogenen Rohre, wo der Dämpfer durch die Sitzstrebe verläuft.
Bei dem ersten Bild Mitte Oben, direkt unter dem Lager zwischen Schwarzer wippe und roter Druckstrebe.

Zweite Ecke, die Kettenstrebe. Erstes Bild, Mitte unten, rechts vom Tretlager. Dort wo die Fachwerk-Wabenkonstruktion unter der Dämpferaufnahme an dem waagerecht verlaufenden Rohr mit den Kettenstrebenrohren Verbrutzelt ist. Mir gerade zerrissen.

Schon zu spät für Bilder, gibts sicher morgen 


Nebenbei: Es gibt noch fusions die laufen, und bis auf die typischen Schwachstellen laufen die Rahmen auch gut, meine 2 haben auch einiges hinter sich, riss ist unschön, aber reparabel. 
Es wird sich bei älteren Rahmen nunmal normal nur im Forum gemeldet, wenn etwas kaputt geht.


Edit: Ha, da war ja einer schneller. Das bild beschreibt Ecke 1


----------



## Michael1989 (28. Juni 2013)

Jep wie mein Vorredner es eigentlich schon sagt..geht bei älteren Baureihen von 05-bis 08/09 ..unten das sogenannte "Gusset" kaputt ! Dort wo der Dämpfer durch geht.

War bei mir der fall..aber der Vorbesitzer hat den Rahmen auch schweißen lassen..ist auch ziemlich gut geworden. 

Jedoch nur die eine Seite  Die andere Seite kann auch noch brechen,aber hoffe mal die hält noch ne weile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (28. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte 3 Brüche am Freak:

Kettenstrebe rechts:





Sitzrohr:





Oberrohr:






Das Oberrohr war mein erster Bruch. Das war ein 2006'er Rahmen. Ich erhielt daraufhin einen neuen Hauptrahmen.
Als Nächstes war die Kettenstrebe dran. Die hatte mir mein Händler damals direkt beim Kauf getauscht, um Sicher zu gehen dass ich damit keine Probleme bekomme 
Nachdem mein neuer Hauptrahmen von 2010 dann am Sattelrohr riss, bin ich umgestiegen.

Den charakteristischen Riss am "Blech" hatte ich nie!

Wenn das Bike wirklich günstig ist, mach es. Es gibt auch jede Menge Freaks die gehalten haben. Ein haltbares Freak halte ich nach wie vor für ein top Enduro! Ich hätte den Rahmen niemals getauscht, wenn es haltbarer gewesen wäre!

Nur das mit dem Baujahr kann ich nicht so ganz glauben. 2010 sahen die Decals ganz anders aus, und das Lager mit dem der Umlenkhebel am Rahmen befestigt ist war 2010 anders:

alt (2006'er Rahmen:





neu (2010'er Rahmen):






Ab 2007 hat der Rahmen imho 165mm Federweg. Davor 155mm. Vor 2007 wurden die auch mit Pike verkauft, später mit Lyrik oder Domain.
Bei einem Custom-Aufbau heisst das natürlich nichts.


----------



## captainz3 (28. Juni 2013)

Hier sind die Bilder....ich hoffe da hält jetzt erstmal:


----------



## Michael1989 (28. Juni 2013)

Sieht gut aus ..Haste die Schweißnähte direkt wieder Matter Farbe über lackiert..man könnte fast meinen da wär gar nichts.


----------



## captainz3 (28. Juni 2013)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus ..Haste die Schweißnähte direkt wieder Matter Farbe über lackiert..man könnte fast meinen da wär gar nichts.



Hat der Kollege Schweisser direkt für mich erledigt...und sich sogar noch ein bisschen entschuldigt, da man die Farbe leider auch nie so ganz übergangslos hinbekommt...ich habe auch gestaunt. Ich hatte zwar selbst die Idee, da man bei Matt Schwarz nicht so viel falsch machen kann...aber wie gesagt: War bereits erledigt.


----------



## Michael1989 (28. Juni 2013)

Hat er gut hingekriegt...kann man auf alle fälle so lassen..Die meisten Schweißer sind Meister ihres Fachs..aber das Lackieren würden die nicht machen...Zur Not bekommt man sowas auch selber hin.


----------



## 6ix-pack (28. Juni 2013)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Ich hatte 3 Brüche am Freak:
> 
> Kettenstrebe rechts:
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für eure Infos! 

Werde mir das Radl besonders genau anschauen!
Aber ich glaube, der Preis ist alleine für die Komponenten schon gut.
Also werde ich zuschlagen.

(ist sowieso für meine Dame gedacht - da ist vorerst nicht mit "artgerechter Haltung" des Bikes zu rechnen - und zur Not passt es mir auch noch...) 

gruß
6ix-pack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael1989 (28. Juni 2013)

Was soll es den Kosten ? Hast du ne Part-list..


----------



## captainz3 (28. Juni 2013)

30,- .
Ist aber wohl mehr so ein Hobby / Freundschaftspreis, da ich auch schon vorher mal mit einer anderen Sachen bei Ihm war....(Sattelstütze aus Rahmen rausgebrochen / Bremsaufnahme an der Gabel ausgenudelt) 

Eine Parts List habe ich nicht.

Der Mann ist schon recht alt und vermutlich in Rente.
Seine Schlosserei scheint er (auch nach den Anwesenheiten zu urteilen)
nur noch zum Spaß zu betreiben.... dort restauriert er in seiner Freizeit Motorrad Oldtimer mit denen er dann rumfährt oder vermutlich auch auf diverse Treffen geht. 
Ab und zu scheint er auch schon ein Oldtimer Flugzeug repariert zu haben. jedenfalls stehen da auch Flugzeugmotoren rum und man sieht ihn auf einem Foto, wie er in einem Mini Doppeldecker sitzt und gerade abhebt.

Ich würde sagen, ich habe einfach mal Vertrauen...auch ohne Parts-List.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (28. Juni 2013)

Also für DEN Preis würde ich sofort zuschlagen! Selbst wenn es i'wo schon einen kleinen Riss hat - lässt sich ja i.d.R. gut & haltbar schweißen.


----------



## merch (28. Juni 2013)

@6ix-pack
Wie schon geschrieben, das ist kein 10er, eher 05/06 (sieht aus wie mein altes). Kettenstrebe ist allerdings neuer, habe diese Version nach 2 gerissenen Streben so um 08 erhalten. Das alte Freak ist nach wie vor gut, nur von der Geo her nicht mehr "modern". Da gibt es heute schon besseres .... aber wenn der Preis stimmt, machst du nichts falsch. 

Gruss merch


----------



## 6ix-pack (29. Juni 2013)

@merch: 

Alles klar - danke für die Info!


----------



## cdF600 (29. Juni 2013)

30 Euro? Sofort zuschlagen. Da kannst Du nichts falsch machen!


----------



## eddy 1 (29. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube die 30euro beziehen sich aufs schweißen lasssen


----------



## endurobikeshop (29. Juni 2013)

erhältlich
www.radsport-siegerland.de


----------



## endurobikeshop (29. Juni 2013)




----------



## Michael1989 (29. Juni 2013)

bild geht immer noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endurobikeshop (29. Juni 2013)

weis nicht wie---schau in meinen alben )


----------



## endurobikeshop (29. Juni 2013)

testfahrten
www.radsport-siegerland.de
anmelden dafür unter

[email protected]


----------



## Muellbeutel (29. Juni 2013)

gibt doch noch zwei extra threads für mehr infos und bilder 



> eddy 1:
> 
> Ich glaube die 30euro beziehen sich aufs schweißen lasssen


Der war gut 


Damits ein Bilderthread bleibt, mein Raid beim spielen im heimischen Mischwald.
Neu: Mehr Latte im Vorbau, eine Feder mehr in der Gabel (2), zentrierte Laufräder und neue Verschleißteile an der Bremsanlage.


----------



## 7upKG (2. Juli 2013)

captainz3 schrieb:


> Das wünsche ich mir auch, denn ein minimal-Riss ca. 5 mm am oberen Ende der oft betroffenen betroffenen Nahstelle zwischen Blech und Rohr (linke Seite) ist bereits sichtbar. ich habe es heute morgen gerade zum Alu-Schweisser meines Vertrauens gebracht und ihm entsprechende Bilder dagelassen wie es im Nachhinein mal aussehen soll....zumindest hat er sehr zuversichtlich gewirkt. Bin gespannt ob es klappt.



das ist dann schon der zweite Bruch, hatte ja schon nen austausch Hauptrahmen und denn hab ich nicht lang gefahren. 

Tut mir leid, aber wenns jetzt hält um so besser


----------



## 6ix-pack (4. Juli 2013)

there's a new FREAK in town! 





Eben abgeholt...

Keine erkennbaren Risse, allerdings Aufblühungen am Sattelrohr direkt über der Wippe. 
Meint ihr, das macht was?

Bin mal auf das Gesicht meiner Frau morgen früh gespannt! 


Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## 7upKG (4. Juli 2013)

mir gefällts. fürn 80ger ist des sowas von cool.
und für des gesparte Geld dann man schöne sachen kaufen.

als erstes würd ich geld für ne teleskopstütze aus geben. 30.9 und unbedingt mit fernbedienung.


----------



## 6ix-pack (4. Juli 2013)

Was meinst du mit 80ger?


6ix-pack


----------



## Michael1989 (4. Juli 2013)

Hey sehr geil  .. 

Punkt 1 - Sehr guter LRS hast du da..wollte ich mal geholt haben.
Punkt 2 - Mindestens ne 150 oder 160er Gabel besorgen.
Punkt 3 - Eine Sattelstütze mit 30,9mm passt nicht ..da das Rohr ein Maß von 30.0mm hat,so jedenfalls bei dem Whiplash . 

Auf jedenfall ist noch Luft nach oben..


----------



## merch (4. Juli 2013)

@6ix-pack
Das Freak hatte ein 30.9 Sitzrohr, zumindest mein altes; geich wie die Specis. Was meinst du mit "Aufblühungen"? Auf der Innenseite oberhalb der Wippe ist das Sitzrohr mit einem aufgeschweissten Gusset verstärkt, falls du das meinen solltest. 
Zur Gabel, mE passt die Pike sehr gut, vor allem zu den alten Modellen. Die Lyrik hat mir wegen dem daraus resultierenden zu hohen Tretlager und dem zu flachem Sitzwinkel nie gepasst ... aber eben immer Geschmacksache. Viel Spass mit dem Bike.

Gruss merch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael_MTB (4. Juli 2013)

richtig,
Freak hat 30,9 Sitzrohr und Whiplash 30,0
Wegen Gabel: wenn 160er dann einen Winkelsteuersatz verbauen (-1° oder -1,5°). dadurch wird der Sitzwinkel wieder steiler und der Radstand länger. So verbesserst du wieder die Klettereigentschaften und kannst trozdem sehr gut bergab ballern.





hier ist -1,5° verbaut und das trettlager ist auf 365mm, das geht sehr gut zu fahren.

MfG Michael


----------



## Michael1989 (4. Juli 2013)

Ok..dann vergesst was ich gemeint habe bzgl. des Rohr-maß ! 
 Das Freak hat die 30,9 .. oh man wieso hat das Whiplash nicht das gleiche maß bekommen..so hätte ich meine Reverb in 2 Bikes benutzen können.

30.0mm  So was beklopptes !


----------



## bonebreaker666 (4. Juli 2013)

Die 30.0 sind echt ein blödes Maß, kenne ich aus meinem Bonebreaker nur zu gut...
 @Michael MTB: netter Hobel, black is beautiful!


----------



## Michael1989 (4. Juli 2013)

Jo Thx


----------



## merch (4. Juli 2013)

Winkelsteuersätze gabs zu jener Zeit noch nicht. Falls der Einbau einer 160er Gabel in Frage käme würde ich einfach noch beachten, dass das alte Freak und das Freak Team in der Grundauslegung unterschiedlich waren von der Geo. 

Gruss merch


----------



## cdF600 (5. Juli 2013)

Ich würde die Gabel erst mal fahren. Die Pike ist super! Teleskopstütze, wenn's passt einen kürzeren Vorbau und Du hast ein super Trailbike! Die Pike würde ich wenn, dann nur aus Gewichtsgründen tauschen. Und dann gegen eine leichte 150'er.
Da hast Du echt ein Schnäppchen gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7upKG (5. Juli 2013)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit 80ger?
> 
> 
> 6ix-pack



hast du nicht 80 ausgegeben?


----------



## 6ix-pack (6. Juli 2013)

Nee, es waren schon etwas mehr als 80,- Euro! 

Aber die Ausstattung sowie der sehr gepflegte Zustand rechtfertigen den bezahlten hohen, dreistelligen Betrag.

Jetzt geht's erstmal an die abstimmungsarbeit der Federung, ganz schön viele luftkammern in beiden fedelementen!
Die Pike mit den 140mm wird erstmal bleiben. Das radl will jetzt Gefahren werden.


----------



## 6ix-pack (8. Juli 2013)

merch schrieb:


> @_6ix-pack_
> Was meinst du mit "Aufblühungen"? Auf der Innenseite oberhalb der Wippe ist das Sitzrohr mit einem aufgeschweissten Gusset verstärkt, falls du das meinen solltest.
> 
> Gruss merch



Hallo merch,

Aufblühungen: der Lack oder das Pulver "quellen" an einigen Stellen punktartig auf - als würde das Alu darunter korridieren und sich nach außen mehr Platz verschaffen. Wirklich abplatzen tut es nicht.
Es sieht aus, als hätte die Lackierung kleine Pöckchen...

Ist das die Vorstufe vom Riss? 

Ich will mal versuche, das zu fotografieren - man erkennt es leider sehr schlecht auf Bildern.

BTW: mittlerweile sind die Laufräder, die Gabel, der Vorbau, die Sattelstütze gecleant und die ganzen überflüssigen Aufkleber vom Vorbesitzer auf dem Rahmen auch runter.

Jetzt sieht es noch besser aus.

Bilder folgen! 

Gruß
6ix-pack


----------



## Michael1989 (8. Juli 2013)

Klingt ja nicht rosig da mit deinem Lack ! joa lade mal Bilder mit einer guten Belichtung hoch.


----------



## 6ix-pack (8. Juli 2013)

Hier ist das Bike:










Hier die Detailaufnahme des Sattelrohrs:




Sattelrohr ist sauber (Hinterbau hat dreckige Wasserspritzer)
Man sieht ganz gut die rissige Beschichtung sowie rechts davon  ein paar Steinschläge im Klarlack.

Wenn man mit dem Finger drüber fühlt, ist es da irgendwie dicker!? 
Das meine ich mit Aufblühungen.

- Meint ihr, da könnte bald was passieren?



Wie gefällt es euch generell? Was würdet ihr noch verändern?
(Nein, lt. der Besitzerin wird nicht sofort der gesamte Rahmen lackiert )

Viele Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## Backwoods (8. Juli 2013)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Wie gefällt es euch generell? Was würdet ihr noch verändern?
> (Nein, lt. der Besitzerin wird nicht sofort der gesamte Rahmen lackiert )
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 6ix-pack



- kürzerer vorbau; 60 oder 70 mm

- auf alle fälle die hörnchen am lenker weg

- die gerköpfte sattelstütze gegen ne gerade tauschen. du sitzt auf dem freak eh schon weit hinten. am besten gleich ne vario stütze nehmen; z.b. RS reverb

- ich war mit dem RS monarch 2.1 total unzufrieden und hab deb gegen einen fox float getaucht (R langt da eigentlich). Der RS nutzt den Federfeg entweder nie aus oder sackt dauernd durch. auch das ansprechverhalten find ich schlechter als beim fox.

- eventuell noch die nobby nic gegen maxxis ardent oder fat albert tauschen


----------



## raschaa (8. Juli 2013)

richtige pedale wären nicht schlecht und ja, der monarch 2.1 iss fürn boppes, der geilste dämpfer ist immer noch der alte fox vanilla rc falls man irgendwo so einen noch in 200x57 ergattern kann... alternativ monarch rc3 plus oder eines der manitou evolver


----------



## cdF600 (9. Juli 2013)

Bei mir haben sich Risse nie so angekündigt. Um Sicher zu gehen müsstest Du an der Stelle mal den Lack entfernen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Juli 2013)

Kann mich nur anschließen:

- kürzerer Vorbau mMn aber eher ein 45er Syntace Superforce
- Hörnchen weg
- Vario Stütze
- richtige Reifen nach Einsatzzweck z.B. VR Conti Baron 2,3 u. HR Maxxis Ardent 2,4
- 3.tes Kettenblatt weg und dafür Bash drauf
- neue Pedale z.B. Wellgo MG 
- anderer Dämpfer 

Da hier ja aber der "Zeigt her Eure Fusion" Thread ist anbei ein Bild von meinen Ex- Fusions - wobei das Raid straht hier im Forum ja wieder in neuem Glanz.... und raw steht ihm gut





Da das Bild von 2008 ist, sind bei mir auch fast alle o.g. Sünden noch zu sehen  

Gruss
chris


----------



## Michael1989 (9. Juli 2013)

Ist das da eine alte Braune 36er Fox Van R ? Die sind mittlerweile ziemlich selten geworden..sowie unsere Fusions hier !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Juli 2013)

Nee. is keine Van sondern eine alte braune RC2 mit 150mm FW..... läuft aber immer noch top




Das Thema Fusion hab ich aber wie man sehen kann ad acta gelegt.

Gruss
chris


----------



## bikulus (9. Juli 2013)

ich würd den lack entfernen und schauen was da los ist . Alu korrodiert und kann somit auch Festigkeit verlieren. Kannst ja mal bei Fusion nachfragen, die waren früher immer top beim Service
Viel Spass damit
Bikulus

beim Anblick eines Freak kmmen immer viele tolle Gedanken hoch, war für mich damals ein Traum bike


----------



## Michael_MTB (10. Juli 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> ... der geilste dämpfer ist immer noch der alte fox vanilla rc falls man irgendwo so einen noch in 200x57 ergattern kann... alternativ monarch rc3 plus oder eines der manitou evolver



ich habe auch schon einiges an Dämpfern in meinen Freaks auspropiert, Fox rp2, manitou swinger air 3way, manitou swinger coil 3way, manitou metel bis ich zum derzeitigen Fox dhx air4 gekommen bin. habe ihn von Dirty Boy hier aus dem Forum. Er hat die trennkolbenstellung sowie das Öl und die shims geändert. So geht der echt genial im Freak. Den swinger air 3way kann ich aber auch empfehlen.

gruß michael


----------



## InoX (10. Juli 2013)

bikulus schrieb:


> ich würd den lack entfernen und schauen was da los ist . Alu korrodiert und kann somit auch Festigkeit verlieren. Kannst ja mal bei Fusion nachfragen, die waren früher immer top beim Service
> Viel Spass damit
> Bikulus
> 
> beim Anblick eines Freak kmmen immer viele tolle Gedanken hoch, war für mich damals ein Traum bike




Auf meine Anfragen gibt es derzeit überhaupt keine Reaktion. Vielleicht haben die so viel mit der 2014er Kollektion zu tun...


----------



## cdF600 (11. Juli 2013)

Auf der Website ist irgendwo hinterlegt wann Günther Amend dort ist. Versuche es mal mit einem Anruf bei dem. Da hast Du imho die größten Chancen was zu erfahren (so war das zumindest in der Vergangenheit bei meinen direkten Kontakten zu Fusion).


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Juli 2013)

Oder schick ne Mail mit ein paar Bilder direkt an ihn: [email protected].

Solange die Bikes gehalten haben waren sie auch ganz spassig!!




Gruss
chris


----------



## saturno (11. Juli 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Oder schick ne Mail mit ein paar Bilder direkt an ihn: [email protected].
> 
> Solange die Bikes gehalten haben waren sie auch ganz spassig!!
> 
> ...



ne noch besser, direkt in seinem bikeshop

http://www.bike-activ.de/


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Juli 2013)

Wusste ich nicht.... aber wo du Recht hast

Gruss
chris


----------



## 6ix-pack (12. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps,

einige davon werde ich mit Sicherheit umsetzen.

Teurere wie den Dämpfertausch werden vorerst zurückgestellt, da das Bike von meiner Dame eher im Touren/Allmountain-Sektor eingesetzt wird.
Mal schauen was sich daraus ergibt - sie ist auf jeden Fall total MTB-infiziert! 

Da hier ja Bilder rein sollen:






Viele Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael1989 (12. Juli 2013)

Achja das gute Gerät war für die Dame gedacht ! Da fällt mir ein..du könntest es ihr zu einem Light All Mountain aufbauen. 

Als erstes würde ich die Gabel mir vornehmen.. Ne Revelation DualAir U-Turn 150mm mit 20er Achse. Schön Leicht ! Mit dem passenden Psi Druck auch schnell auf Gewicht der Dame abgestimmt,und sie nutzt den vollen Federweg.

50mm Vorbau.. und ein 700mm Lenker..müssten für die Breite bestimmt ausreichen für die Dame. 
--

Wie viel wiegt das Bike eigentlich jetzt ?


----------



## Muellbeutel (12. Juli 2013)

Die Pedale solltest du dennoch nicht vergessen. Normale Flats gibts in Leicht und günstig auch zu genüge. 
Einfach erstmal fahren und in ruhe probieren. 

Ich hab auch lange gebraucht um Mr. Nice's Sünden zu beheben. 
Aber nun läufts Rädle auch wie ich es mag, und nicht wie es die Foren gern hätten 

Dazu:
Ihhh, Luftgabel! Da fängts denn schon an


----------



## endurobikeshop (13. Juli 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Auf meine Anfragen gibt es derzeit überhaupt keine Reaktion. Vielleicht haben die so viel mit der 2014er Kollektion zu tun...




hallo
was sollen sie dir auch sagen??
der erste weg ist doch erstmal zu deinem fusion händler, von dem du das Bike her hast, und der dafür zuständig ist........
fusion bikes ist kein versender , hat also den support über Händler vor Ort
der sich dann schnellstens mit fusion-bikes in verbindung setzen wird.
solltest du probleme haben einen zu finden vor ort, werde ich dir gerne helfen

gruß
frank


----------



## endurobikeshop (13. Juli 2013)

zum Dämpfertausch.........
Es wird in ein paar wochen ein Dämpferupgrade geben für die älteren fusion bikes.
ebenso auf wunsch neue Kettenstreben die das bike noch fluffiger werden lassen.

Diese Kits werden über die fusionHändler ausgeliefert, die dafür die Rahmennummer der Bikes brauchen


----------



## saturno (19. Juli 2013)

endurobikeshop schrieb:


> hallo
> was sollen sie dir auch sagen??
> der erste weg ist doch erstmal zu deinem fusion händler, von dem du das Bike her hast, und der dafür zuständig ist........
> fusion bikes ist kein versender , hat also den support über Händler vor Ort
> ...



oha, wieviele fusion händler gibt es denn noch????? von denen, die die marke mal im programm hatten, haben die meisten die nase voll, gerade wegen dem beschissenen support in sachen rahmen/kettenstrebenbruch......


----------



## debo (20. Juli 2013)

Na klar, ich geh einfach zum nächsten Fusion Händler.
Nach 2 defekten Rahmen und 2 defekten Schwingen hat auch der Händler aufgegeben.
Ein Fusion wird bestimmt nicht mehr gekauft. Bin total enttäuscht von dieser Firma, die ja Referenz Produkte abliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael1989 (20. Juli 2013)

Ich finde es gut das eine Firma sich nochmal aufrappelt um nicht Totgeweiht zu werden. Die neuen Rahmen sehen echt toll aus..kann ich nicht anders sagen.
Aber ich glaube die begehen jetzt schon den ersten Fehler !!  FrÃ¼her wurden ja schon astronomische Summen verlangt..ok damit man sich ja spÃ¤ter auch abgefunden..bei einer Edelschmiede wie Nicolai oder AluTech ist das ja nicht anders.

Da aber Ã¼ber die Jahre das Image dieser Firma so tief in den Keller gesungen ist,finde ich es nun mehr als fragwÃ¼rdig..warum Fusion jetzt zum Neuanfang wieder so extrem hohe Summe fÃ¼r einen Raid oder Whiplash Rahmen verlangt. 

Die Zusammenstellung der Rahmen erfolgt doch bestimmt in den Fern-Ost LÃ¤ndern so wie es die meisten tun.
Davon abgesehen hÃ¤tte ich doch bedenken ob diese Taktik aufgeht !! Nach all den Jahren was passiert ist.

Bei der Preispanne von 2399â¬ bis .... werden sich doch viele zu denken geben,nur eingefleischte Fans,bleiben und unterstÃ¼tzen finanziell das ganze.


----------



## Backwoods (20. Juli 2013)

Damit es auch ein Bilderthreat bleibt hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem





Bis jetzt hälts gut  War erst vor kurzem Monte Altissimo und Sentiero 601 am Gardasee fahren.

Der Rahmen ist aus 2010.


----------



## endurobikeshop (21. Juli 2013)

krasse farbe
und jetz keine blöden komment´s für den hinteren reifen ;-)


----------



## Backwoods (21. Juli 2013)

Macht nichts  nur zu.  Ich nehme auch gern Vorschläge entgegen.

Ooops dachte vorhin am handy das der Kommentar meinem Bild galt


----------



## Freemax (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

Bin auf der suche nach einem gebrauchten whiplash rahmen oder whiplash als komplettbke!
Nur be ider Rahmengrösse bin ich mir unsicher, bin 183cm groß, s/m oder doch eher L?

Danke


----------



## Deleted 104857 (27. Juli 2013)

Mahlzeit,
hat jemand noch die Geodaten vom 'alten' Freak EX parat?
Wäre echt super.


----------



## captainz3 (27. Juli 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> hat jemand noch die Geodaten vom 'alten' Freak EX parat?
> Wäre echt super.



Hier auf der letzte Seite des 2008er Katalogs findest Du alle Geo-Daten...

http://www.free-wheelz.com/pages/fusioncatalog2008.pdf


----------



## Deleted 104857 (27. Juli 2013)

Klasse, vielen Dank.


----------



## raschaa (28. Juli 2013)

Freemax schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bin auf der suche nach einem gebrauchten whiplash rahmen oder whiplash als komplettbke!
> Nur be ider Rahmengrösse bin ich mir unsicher, bin 183cm groß, s/m oder doch eher L?
> ...



wenn es vor 2009 ist dann definitiv L, erst mit dem update-rahmen ende 09 gab es dann s,m,l als getrennte rahmengrössen. mir war mein 07er L bei 189 einfach zu klein


----------



## Freemax (28. Juli 2013)

Ok, danke Schon mal! Waren die whiplash Rahmen ab '09 denn weniger anfällig für Rahmenbrüche?

Wenn ich einen Rahmen ab 09 finde, brauche ich dann auch L oder reicht dann M ?

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael1989 (1. August 2013)

Ich für bald sagen nimmt eher L ! Sollte das Oberrohr dir doch etwas zu lang vorkommen,kann du das wieder mit einem Stummel Vorbau ausgleichen.

Sieht eigentlich eher besser aus,als mit S/M und lange Vorbau.


----------



## Backwoods (19. August 2013)

Das Freak hat neue Pedale bekommen 













Wenn die auch nur halb so lange halten wie die Azonic A-Frames ist's o.k. (12 Jahre)

Das spart fast 300g und jetzt sind 14,9 Kg.


----------



## OllerBomber (25. August 2013)

Hallihallo liebe Gemeinde 
Ich fahre jetzt seit knapp einer halben Saison ein 2008er Terminator, ich bin restlos begeistert! 
Nun wollte ich mal fragen ob ich mir da Gedanken wegen Rissen/Brüchen machen sollte, und wenn ja wo muss ich nachgucken? Ich will nicht das mir mein Schätzchen unterm hintern wegbricht  
Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Michael1989 (27. August 2013)

Auf jedenfall mal nach jeden Ride der Rahmen auf evtl. Risse untersuchen,die Betroffenen Bereiche liegen am Dämpfer,Schwinge,Kettenstrebe,Obere Sattelrohr. 

Ein prüfender Blick kann nicht schaden..


----------



## OllerBomber (27. August 2013)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall mal nach jeden Ride der Rahmen auf evtl. Risse untersuchen,die Betroffenen Bereiche liegen am Dämpfer,Schwinge,Kettenstrebe,Obere Sattelrohr.
> 
> Ein prüfender Blick kann nicht schaden..




Okay vielen dank, dass Model ist jetzt aber nicht so als Koladose bekannt oder? Sieht finde ich allgemein wahnsinnig Stabil aus  Ich schau sowieso jedes mal nach ob irgendwo was ist


----------



## captainz3 (27. August 2013)

OllerBomber schrieb:


> Okay vielen dank, dass Model ist jetzt aber nicht so als Koladose bekannt oder? Sieht finde ich allgemein wahnsinnig Stabil aus  Ich schau sowieso jedes mal nach ob irgendwo was ist



Ja! Ist einigermaßen stabil...es gibt im Forum aber auch Berichte über gerissene Terminator. Aber es gibt ja manchmal Ersatzteile (z.B. wenn Wippe betroffen) und ausreichend Beispiele wie man bei Bedarf am besten schweißen lassen kann.

Zeig doch mal ein Foto von Deinem Terminator, wenn Du mal dazu kommst....nur so aus Interesse....


----------



## captainz3 (27. August 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendjemanden aus dem Forum, der sich einen der 2014er Rahmen zugelegt hat?


----------



## OllerBomber (27. August 2013)

Tadaaaa, bitte nicht's böses, ich bin da sehr.. labil 

Es bekommt im November eine Boxxer (WC oder R2C2 falls das jemanden interessiert)

Danach soll es auch irgendwann mal nen neuen anstrich bekommen..
Ich bin davor noch nicht al zu viele Rahmen gefahren (welch wunder, ich bin erst 16) und bin mit diesem bisher absolut zufrieden, gibt echt nichts was er nicht kann

Nichts gegen die Qualität, ich kann da nichts für!!


----------



## Michael1989 (28. August 2013)

Wow sieht fett aus  Bei dir sieht die Boxxer so dünn im Bike aus  machen wohl nur die 35er Rohre. Bei meiner 888er sieht das ganze ne ecke aggressiver aus. 
Jedoch gefällt mir die Bauart vom Vorbau der Boxxer besser als der wie ich Sie haben muss. Bin leider wegen der 2-loch Bohrung auf die Zocchi Vorbaus angewiesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OllerBomber (28. August 2013)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> Wow sieht fett aus  Bei dir sieht die Boxxer so dünn im Bike aus  machen wohl nur die 35er Rohre. Bei meiner 888er sieht das ganze ne ecke aggressiver aus.
> Jedoch gefällt mir die Bauart vom Vorbau der Boxxer besser als der wie ich Sie haben muss. Bin leider wegen der 2-loch Bohrung auf die Zocchi Vorbaus angewiesen.



Danke 
Ist ja noch ne Domain  Ich bekomm anfang November dann ne Boxxer 
Finde das Bike so aber erstaunlich "leicht", diese ganzen Neuen Racegurken wiegen ja tonnen..


----------



## endurobikeshop (31. August 2013)

captainz3 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendjemanden aus dem Forum, der sich einen der 2014er Rahmen zugelegt hat?




ich
---saugeil


----------



## captainz3 (31. August 2013)

ok...Aber wenn ich es richtig interpretiere bist Du doch Fusion Händler und Fahrradgeschäft Inhaber....?

Aber konntest Du bereits einen der neuen Rahmen verkaufen? Im Forum (ich glaube in einem Beitrag von Arise) war doch von mehreren 100 Vorbestellungen für's Whiplash die Rede. 

Wo sind die ganzen "Neu-Besitzer"....?


----------



## Backwoods (31. August 2013)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie fest (Nm) die Schrauben angezogen werden müssen mit denen die Wippe am Sitzrohr befestigt ist?
Der Rahmen ist ein 2010er Freak.

Vielleicht gibts ja auch ein Dokument in dem alle Anzugsmomente aufgelistet sind.

Bei mir sind die in letzter Zeit alle 30 Km locker und dann knarzt es und der Dämpfer klappert .

Ansonsten nehm ich halt loctite.


Thx


----------



## endurobikeshop (1. September 2013)

captainz3 schrieb:


> ok...Aber wenn ich es richtig interpretiere bist Du doch Fusion Händler und Fahrradgeschäft Inhaber....?
> 
> Aber konntest Du bereits einen der neuen Rahmen verkaufen? Im Forum (ich glaube in einem Beitrag von Arise) war doch von mehreren 100 Vorbestellungen für's Whiplash die Rede.
> 
> Wo sind die ganzen "Neu-Besitzer"....?




bei mehreren 100 würde es zum massenprodukt verkommen.
Gut das es nicht so ist.  wer will das auch?

es sind schon einige in unserer gegend am fahren....bisher nur gute rückmeldungen.
egal ob Freak oder Whip.
nicht jeder der ein neues Bike kauft ist auch www-nerd ;-)


----------



## Jojosan (6. September 2013)

endurobikeshop schrieb:


> nicht jeder der ein neues Bike kauft ist auch www-nerd ;-)



Obwohl die Tendenz immer mehr Richtung WWW geht, möchte ich doch kurz mein Fusion hier vorstellen, das komplett aus Teilen aus dem Einzelhandel zusammengebaut wurde (der Rahmen ist aus dem Jahr '05):





Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b2410 (7. September 2013)

Hier ein paar Bilder von meiner Armada:






das Gästeklo





der Nobel-Hobel





der kleine Wilde





und das schwere Gerät


----------



## cdF600 (9. September 2013)

Na das ist ja fast die komplette Palette.....


----------



## endurobikeshop (14. September 2013)

hier mal meine beiden neuen


----------



## KaiW88 (23. September 2013)

Hallo 

Ich gehöre nun auch zu den "Freaks", habe mir hier auf dem Bikemarkt ein Fusion geschossen  Bin mal gespannt, bisher habe ich (speziell von den früheren Baujahren) nur Gutes gehört. Aber erstmal in die Materie kommen, bin quasi blutiger Anfänger mit etwas Schiss (Bei der 5. Tour Unfall gehabt mit Armbruch...).

Macht auf jeden Fall einen klasse Eindruck.

An dieser Stelle direkt eine Frage. Weiß jemand was für ein Federweg genau das Baujahr 12.2004 (Also Modelljahr 2005?) hinten hat? 

Liebe Grüße,
Kai


----------



## larskugler (23. September 2013)

Hallo Kai,

das 2004 / 2005 sollte 152mm am Hinterrad haben.
Ist ein Super tolles Enduro, hatte lange Spaß damit!!


----------



## KaiW88 (23. September 2013)

super, danke für die fixe Antwort


----------



## endurobikeshop (2. Oktober 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/243435-fusion-freak-team-2014


----------



## Muellbeutel (11. Januar 2014)

Heute mal wieder Vollgefedert zum Vereinsbuddeln geeiert. Nach dem vielen HT-fahren fühlen sich auch 130mm FW endlos an... 
Die neue Strebe mit "Farbe ist egal, kommt sowieso ab"-Lackierung fand ich doch zu schade zu entlacken. 
Greez an Frank vom Endurobikeshop!


----------



## Michael1989 (13. März 2014)

Heute habe ich auch mein Whiplash in die Natur entführt  Fahrwerk und kleinkram angepasst.. Jedoch wäre mir meine Sattelstütze heute beinahe zum Verhängnis geworden  Bin mit der Hose an der Sattelspitze hängengeblieben,.. und zusätzlich ist mir noch der Schraubenkopf an der oberen Brücke abgerissen ...  
Egal hat heute trotzdem Spaß gemacht und das Wetter hatte auch gepasst


----------



## wubu (31. März 2014)

Das alte 2005er Raid für die Freundin neu gepulvert und mit vorhandenen Teilen aufgebaut:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muellbeutel (31. März 2014)

schöner flitzer!


----------



## Mr. Nice (31. März 2014)

Ja,ja die Raids waren auch ect top... solange sie gehalten haben!






Wirklich sehr schade...

Gruss
chris


----------



## Bikefritzel (1. April 2014)

Also ich bin ja mit meinem Raid nach wie vor sehr zu frieden.
Was mich noch interessieren würde: Sind die immer an der gleichen Stelle gerissen oder gar gebrochen?
Oder gabs da mehrere neuralgische Stellen?

Würde da gerne immer mal wieder ein Auge draufwerfen.


----------



## wubu (1. April 2014)

Gib bei Google mal "fusion raid riss" ein. Meins hält noch, bin nicht so viel damit gefahren. Dafür ist die Wippe nach 1,5 Jahren zerbröselt!





Bei fahrfertigen 60 Kg und harmlosen Gelände glaube ich nicht, daß es unter der Freundin zusammenbrechen wird. Das Fahrverhalten ist top! Sie ist auch total begeistert.


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. April 2014)

Bei mir waren´s zweimal Wippe - einmal beim Raid  und einmal beim Freak - sowie einmal am Sattel-/Oberrohr beim Freak




Gruss
Chris


----------



## Muellbeutel (1. April 2014)

Ja noch 2 Stellen.
Schweissnaht Oberrohr-Sitzrohr.
Und die Kettenstrebe reißt gerne mal. Hier die alte von meinem Terminator, kommt aufs selbe hinaus.
Ersatz gibts aber bei Fusion, also nicht verrückt machen lassen.




Beim meinem Raid hält mit der 2ten Kettenstrebe noch alles zusammen, bei "aktiver" Fahrweise. 

Edit. Ach huch, ja... Das erklärt dann wohl auch die leicht unterscheidliche Färbung bei der Raid-wippe. ;-)


----------



## spaceschleim (2. April 2014)

meins mal wieder.... noch nicht ganz fertig... =)

weiss jemand, wo ich nen neuen Lagersatz herbekomme?


----------



## cdF600 (2. April 2014)

Sind ganz normale Industrielager, die Du in jedem Online-Kugellagershop füe schmales Geld bekommst. Gibt hier auch irgendwo einen Beitrag wo die genauen Bezeichnungen der Lager angegeben sind.


----------



## Muellbeutel (2. April 2014)

698 RS am Umlenkhebel. Zwischen 4 und 8, Raid und Terminator sind zmd unterschiedlich.
HK 1412 am Hauptlager (2Stück)
HK 1010 an den Ausfallenden der Druckstrebe (2stück), die bekommsteallerdings nur direkt bei Fusion. Und ich warte da gerade auf meine Bestellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spaceschleim (2. April 2014)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> 698 RS am Umlenkhebel. Zwischen 4 und 8, Raid und Terminator sind zmd unterschiedlich.
> HK 1412 am Hauptlager (2Stück)
> HK 1010 an den Ausfallenden der Druckstrebe (2stück), die bekommsteallerdings nur direkt bei Fusion. Und ich warte da gerade auf meine Bestellung.




ja super. Also schraube ich auch mal noch auf, und checke die Nummern.... konntest Du direkt bei Fusion bestellen, oder muss das uebern Haendler?  Meiner hat seit Jahren kein Fusion mehr und da gabs glaube ich auch Beef......


edit:

das hk1010 habe ich bei elektro conrad gefunden:

http://www.conrad.ch/ce/de/product/...SC&WT.srch=1&gclid=CM_LnOewwb0CFQoYwwodybsAkQ


----------



## raschaa (2. April 2014)

sind alles standard lager die du überall im netz kaufen kannst, würde aber dem guten stück wenigstens skf, ina, fag oder so gönnen und nicht den china müll den du in 3 monaten wieder wechseln kannst...


----------



## spaceschleim (2. April 2014)

macht sinn.  1000 dank nochmal... bin bei neuen Sachen immer etwas schuechtern... will den scheiss ja auch nich ausbauen, bevor ich neue hab.... naja.... dann mal noch nen angenehmen resttag!!


----------



## raschaa (2. April 2014)

so, nach mehreren Jahren treuen Begleitens habe ich es nun verkauft...
wir hatten schöne Zeiten zusammen 





bj. 2005... immer noch alles heile!


----------



## Muellbeutel (2. April 2014)

Heyja, stimmt die nadelhülsen Hk1010 selber gibts auch im netz, nur auf die Innenringe in passenden Maßen bin ich noch nicht gestoßen.


----------



## cdF600 (3. April 2014)

Im Hauptlagersitz (HK1412) sind rechts und links jeweils 1 Lager vorgesehen. Da passen aber (so war das bei meinem Freak) genau 4 Stück nebeneinander rein. Ob das Sinnvoll ist muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Einerseits hat man größere Reibungswiderstände, aber auch eine größere Lastverteilung und dadurch geringere Belastung/Verschleiß der Lager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muellbeutel (8. April 2014)

Noch ein Bild vom selben Raid für diese Seite.


----------



## schneckerias (8. April 2014)

Hi,

hat jemand von euch zufällig 2 Wippen für ein älteres Whiplash übrig? BJ müsste glaub ich 05-07 sein.

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## b2410 (20. April 2014)

Hier mal ein paar neue Bilder vom Gästeklo, leider keine erfreulichen.
Mein Dealer hat bei Fusion angerufen, sie haben noch Ersatzrahmen.
Habe mich aber entschieden ihn schweisen zu lassen.


----------



## dahansiradler (28. April 2014)

Das kleine schwarze für meine Frau.... Hat mich nicht ausgehalten ....


----------



## cdF600 (29. April 2014)

Bin ja mal gespannt, wann hier ein neues Fusion eines Endkunden auftaucht......


----------



## arise (29. April 2014)




----------



## spaceschleim (30. April 2014)

hey... das sieht gut aus! was ich bisher von den neuen gesehen habe.... naja... aber das ist cool....wuerde ich gern mal testfahren.....

 partliste und gewicht? =)


----------



## cdF600 (2. Mai 2014)

Schönes Bike! Mir gefallen die neuen Fusion-Rahmen. Wenn die Preise nicht so fern von gut und böse wären.....


----------



## arise (2. Mai 2014)

so wie es da steht 15,8 kg bei größe m. für ein bike mit 185 hinten und 180 (aufgeblasense 55er ti ) vorne ganz respektabel.


----------



## elMattze (5. Mai 2014)

Rahmen: Fusion Freak Bj 2005
Gabel:Rock Fox Talas RC 2
Dämpfer:Fox DHX 4.0 (2011)
Sattelstütze:Rock Shox Reverb 125mm (2012)
Kurbel:Truvativ Hammerschmidt 170 (schwarz matt)
Trigger:2Fack X9 / 9Fach X.0. mit x9 Deckel
Bremsen: Elixir Griffe / Vorn Avid Code /Hinten Elixir
LRS: Easton Havoc 2010
Kassette: XT
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Crank Brothers Cobalt 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elMattze (5. Mai 2014)

Rahmen: Fusion Freak Bj 2005
Gabel:Rock Fox Talas RC 2
Dämpfer:Fox DHX 4.0 (2011)
Sattelstütze:Rock Shox Reverb 125mm (2012)
Kurbel:Truvativ Hammerschmidt 170 (schwarz matt)
Trigger:2Fack X9 / 9Fach X.0. mit x9 Deckel
Bremsen: Elixir Griffe / Vorn Avid Code /Hinten Elixir
LRS: Easton Havoc 2010
Kassette: XT
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Crank Brothers Cobalt 2


----------



## Michael1989 (6. Mai 2014)

Hey Leute,! 

Ich möchte meine Fusion Whiplash Rahmen 2007 inkl. Dämpfer /Steuersatz /Tretlager verkaufen ! Bevor ich ihn endgültig in den Bikemarkt setzte,frage ich vorher mal hier in der Fan-Runde ob einer an meinen Interesse hätte. 

Rahmen wurde neu geschweißt und komplett neu Lackiert (vor ca´2 Jahren) Rahmen hat Größe S/M ! Bilder sind in meiner Gallery zu sehen unter " Fusion Whiplash " 

Jut ^^ Bei Fragen mich fragen .. 

Grüße Michael


----------



## dual-mdc (4. Juni 2014)

Im "Retro" LOOK!


----------



## bonebreaker666 (5. Juni 2014)

Cool, schaut gut aus! Einzig der weisse Sattel gefällt mir persönlich nicht, aber ist ja Geschmacksache.

Was wiegt das gute Stück?


----------



## dual-mdc (5. Juni 2014)

das teil wiegt 14kg.
der sattel ist auch keine schönheit. aber da findet sich mal noch was schönes.


----------



## ironhead (27. Juli 2014)

Und hier mein Freak, weil es immer noch so schön ganz ist (kopf-auf-Holz) Baujahr 2005


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juli 2014)

Kopf auf Holz oder Klopf auf Holz


----------



## ironhead (28. Juli 2014)

egal, Hauptsache es hilft


----------



## RolandMC (28. Juli 2014)

ironhead schrieb:


> egal, Hauptsache es hilft


 Stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze600 (6. August 2014)

Hey,
nach netter Beratung im Selbstbauthread habe ich mein Fusion endlich wieder aufgebaut. Da es in einer Woche nach Saalbach gehen soll habe ich noch eine LEV eingebaut.
Bis dahin werden noch leichtere Laufräder (HopePro2, Supra30) eingespeicht und evtl. kommt noch eine 180mm Lyrik rein. Dann sollte das Gewicht auch recht gut aussehen.





Gruß Matze


----------



## Backwoods (31. August 2014)

Da im Freak Threat nichts mehr los ist hier die Frage:
Wo bekomme ich für mein Fusion Freak (Rahmen Bj. 2010) ein neues Schaltauge?

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## captainz3 (2. September 2014)

Hi backwoods,

ich habe meine Whiplash Schaltaugen von "Rad+Tat". Wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist einfach mal nach Freak Schaltauge und Baujahr über das Kontaktformular anfragen und ich bin fast sicher, dass man Dir dort eines anfertigen wird:

http://www.schaltauge.com/Fusion-Schaltaugen


----------



## Muellbeutel (2. September 2014)

Ich hätte auch eins vom Raid über. Älteres BJ. Entspräche beim obigen link dem Schaltauge 004, aber der preis ist ja sowieso im Rahmen.

Bilderthread... Eine Woch PdS überlebt. Die meisten Lager haben allerdings den Schlammtod erlitten.


----------



## Backwoods (3. September 2014)

captainz3 schrieb:


> Hi backwoods,
> 
> ich habe meine Whiplash Schaltaugen von "Rad+Tat". Wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist einfach mal nach Freak Schaltauge und Baujahr über das Kontaktformular anfragen und ich bin fast sicher, dass man Dir dort eines anfertigen wird:
> 
> http://www.schaltauge.com/Fusion-Schaltaugen


 
Besten Dank!
Ich denke das 004 er sollte passen.


----------



## Ebi1510 (3. September 2014)

Hallo Fusion Gemeinde
Habe ein Frak Bj. 2008.
Fahre zur Zeit Fat Albert 2,4 und der streift an der Kettenstrebe, aber nur aud einer Seite.
Wenn ich das Rad leicht schief einbaue ist der Abstand gleich aber das hält der Schnellspanner nicht.
Habe auch schon 0,4 mm Belche eingesetzt aber dan lässt sich das Rad schlecht ausbauen.
Habe bei Fusion angefragt, es giebt eine neue Kettenstrebe bzw. Hinterbau für 265€.
Hat den schon jemand verbaut? Ist es sein Geld wert?
Danke für Infos.
Bin immer noch vom Freak und seien Fahreigenschaten begeisert, trotz nur 26" Ha Ha.
Gruß
Markus
PS Bilder mit Daten folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (4. September 2014)

Lass dir doch das hinterrad so zentrieren, dass es mittig in der schwinge ist. ist zwar dann immer noch knapp, besonders mit schlamm/matsch aber deutlich billiger als ein hinterbau....


----------



## captainz3 (4. September 2014)

....oder andere Reifen einsetzen. Ich könnte auf Anfrage z.B. noch einen Satz minion 2.35 bzw. sogar 3 Reifen abgeben.
Die passt auf jeden Fall! Ich fahr den Minion 2.35 selbst hinten im Whiplash und der funktioniert prima!

Das Hinterrad asymetrisch zentrieren habe ich auch mal machen lassen. Leider haben die Speichen dann eine ganze Weile
geknackt und geknistert und nachdem ich nach einigen Wochen / Montaten nichts mehr gehört habe war auch so ziemlich wieder der
Ursprungszustand erreicht und ich konnte es doch wieder vergessen mit dicken Reifen zu fahren.


----------



## raschaa (4. September 2014)

captainz3 schrieb:


> Das Hinterrad asymetrisch zentrieren habe ich auch mal machen lassen. Leider haben die Speichen dann eine ganze Weile geknackt und geknistert und nachdem ich nach einigen Wochen / Montaten nichts mehr gehört habe war auch so ziemlich wieder der Ursprungszustand erreicht und ich konnte es doch wieder vergessen mit dicken Reifen zu fahren.



Na, da hat sich aber einer beim zentrieren nicht mit ruhm bekleckert....


----------



## Backwoods (4. September 2014)

Hinterrad assymetrisch zentrieren hätte ich auch vorgeschlagen. Jedes Specialized Big Hit ist schon so ausgeliefert worden.
Meins funzt so seit mehr als 10 Jahren.

Du kannst das auch fix selber machen. Wenn Du keinen Zentrierständer hast einfach Laufrad im Rahmen lassen, sa dass es sich frei drehen kann. Ist bei deinem Problem eh besser als im Zentrierständer. Eine Speiche markieren an der du immer anfängst. Dann mit dem Speicheschlüssel auf der einen Seite 1/4 Umdrehung lösen und gleich gegenüber 1/4 Umdrehung anziehen. Das ganz dann so lange wiederholen bis das LR in der Mitte läuft.

Alternativ würde ich den Fat Albert sowieso gegen einen 2,35 (?) Hans Dampf tauschen! Ist m.E. der bessere Reifen. Hab ich bei meinem Freak schon vor längerer Zeit gemacht.


----------



## raschaa (4. September 2014)

genau so!


----------



## migges (4. September 2014)

Guten Abend
Bin mir nicht sicher ob die Kettenstrebe mit Dämpferaufnahme vom Raid Passt,aber falls ja ich hab noch eine neue unbenutzte im Keller hängen die ich nicht mehr Brauch.Wäre günstig zu haben.


----------



## Ebi1510 (4. September 2014)

Hallo an Alle
Danke für die Antworten.
Denke die beste Lösung ist eine 2,35 Hans Dampf SG TLR aufziehen.
Frage an Captains3 
Der große unterschied zwichen Whipslash und Freak, bist Du beide Rahmen gefahren?
Gruß
Markus


----------



## captainz3 (5. September 2014)

Ebi1510 schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle
> Danke für die Antworten.
> Denke die beste Lösung ist eine 2,35 Hans Dampf SG TLR aufziehen.
> Frage an Captains3
> ...



Hallo Markus,

ich kenne nur die Fusions Whiplash, Whiplash EX und Terminator.
Aber ich nehme nicht an, dass der Reifen im Whiplash weniger Platz hat
als im Freak. Ich bin auch den Hans Dampf noch nicht gefahren aber dafür den
Fat Albert und der ist im Vergleich zu den Minion 2.35 ein Ballon.
Zudem gefällt mir die Characteristik des Minion besser...irgendwie etwas knackiger bei
ausreichendem Grip und guten Allroundeigenschaften auf festen und (etwas) loserem Untergrund.
Aber wie schon oft gesagt ist das mit den Reifen ja ein bisschen Geschmackssache...


----------



## Ebi1510 (8. September 2014)

Hallo 
So jetzt mein 2009 aufgebautes FREAK
Rahmen in L
MAVIC Crossmax SX TL Laufräder
Schwalbe FAT ALBERT Front/Rear in 2,4 TLR Snake Skin, aber bald Hans Dampf Hinten in 2,35 SG
Shimano XT Kurbel umgebaut auf 2 Fach 22/36, e-th. Bashguard, Shimano BB 70 Inennlager.
Sram X9 Trigger
Shimano Umwefer
Sram XO Schaltwerk Rot/Carbon
Sram XO Kasette mit Rotem Spyder 11/34
AVID Juicy 7 203/180 mm
Rock Shox Reverb Stütze 125 mm
Specialized Format 143 SL Sattel
FOX RP 3 Dämpfer
Rock Shox Lyrik 2Sep 160mm oder U-Turn je nach Laune und Funktion
Race Face Atlas Lenker
Truvativ Hussefelt Vorbau 40 mm
Ergon GE1 Griffe
Acros AI 22 Steuersatz
Bionicon C Guide Führung
Sixpac ICON Pedale

Gewicht wie auf den Fotos: 14,8 kg auf der Personenwage.


 

Das Bike für alles Tour und Bike Park, wie gesagt immer noch begeistert von den Fahreigenschaften.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Backwoods (8. September 2014)

Ich drück mal den virtuellen Gefällt mir Button

Ist meinem ja ziemlich ähnlich, nur rot statt grün und 100 bis 200 g leichter
Das liegt vermutlich an den XT/X0 Teilen. Ich fahr kostengünstiger mit SLX/X9

Den RP3 brauchst Du aber nicht wirklich?
Ich wüsste nicht wann/wo ich meinen Hinterbau blockieren wollte

Funktioniert die 2Step? Was bringt das an Gewicht im Vergleich zur Lyrik (mit U-Turn?)?

Meine Fat Albert habe ich gegen Hans Dampf getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ebi1510 (8. September 2014)

Hallo Danke für den Button.

Hatte am Anfang die 2Step drin, hat aber dann den Federweg nicht mehr freigegeben.
Danach auf u-Turn ungebaut, bin aber leicht ca. 68 kg und selbst mit Gelber Feder im BP (Leogang) immer noch 20mm Federweg über.
Im IBC günstig ein 2 Step erworben und wieder umgebaut, finde das Absenken einfach besser und schneller, bei U-Turn drehst Du die Feder nur bei langen Anstigen runter , bei 2 step Hebel umlegen und drücken = 115 mm.
Gewicht ist gleich, bewegt sich im Bereich nicht merkbar. Da sind die 60ml Doc Blue in einem Reifen schwerer.
Fahr den RP mit wenig Druck und Up Hill macht sicht der Hebel schon bemerkbar. Habe den Rahmen so bekommen und mich nicht beschwert.
Gruß
MArkus


----------



## Backwoods (9. September 2014)

Mit wieviel Druck/Sag fährst Du den RP?
Ich bin nicht viel schwerer als Du und fahre mit 150 psi. das macht dann 12 mm Sag bzw. 22 %

Meine U-Turn schraube ich total selten runter. Auch nciht bei langen Anstiegen. Das Freak ist auch bei 160 mm ne super Bergziege. Eher bei ganz steilen kurzen Stücken, wenn man sowieso fast nicht mehr treten kann und schieben auch nicht langsamer wäre.


----------



## Ebi1510 (9. September 2014)

Hi Backwoods
100PSI Normal im BP 120PSI. dabei nutze ich den Federweg kompl. aus, d.h. der O-Ring ist nach der Tour ganz unten.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## sporty (24. November 2014)

Bye bye Baby, babe bye bye


----------



## b2410 (27. November 2014)

Das Gästeklo hat die Saison nach der Reperatur durchgehalten.

Der Riss wurde zweilagig verschweißt, verschliffen und neu gepulfert.


----------



## Muellbeutel (24. Dezember 2014)

Noch ein vorerst letztes Mal, mein Terminator in Morzine.
Nach dem Urlaub waren die Lager hinüber und der Hinterbau verzogen. 

Der Rahmen hat durch einen Reichmann R.I.P. denke ich einen würdigen Nachfolger gefunden.


----------



## Michael_MTB (28. Januar 2015)

hier mal  meine 3 Fusion Bikes, das Whiplash ist neu dazu gekommen, die anderen beiden habe ich schon einige Jahre













gruß Michael


----------



## arise (28. Januar 2015)

Schöne Sammlung


----------



## 6ix-pack (29. Januar 2015)

Michael_MTB schrieb:


> hier mal  meine 3 Fusion Bikes, das Whiplash ist neu dazu gekommen, die anderen beiden habe ich schon einige Jahre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wirklich schicke Sammlung 

Wie teilst du die Bikes in Einsatzbereiche auf?

Von oben nach unten:
- DH/Freeride
- Enduro
- Tour


Auf den ersten Blick sieht ja alles recht ähnlich aus. 
Wo werden die Bikes bewegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael_MTB (29. Januar 2015)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Wirklich schicke Sammlung
> 
> Wie teilst du die Bikes in Einsatzbereiche auf?
> 
> ...


 
Also das ist so bei mir:

Das RAW Whiplash habe ich mir erst die letzten Wochen aufgebaut und ist als Park/Freeride/Spaßbike gedacht. Ichahbe den Rahmen umsonst bekommen und hatte auch die meisten Teile im keller so das dies kein großer finanzieller Aufwand war.
Für DH und Bikepark habe ich noch ein Devinci Wilson.

Mit dem mitleren Freak Team hat meine Fusion Leidenschaft 2008 angefangen und dies bewege ich auf Flowtrails wie am Geißkopf oder im Trailcenter Rabenberg (nur 40 km von mir  ) aber auch auf der täglichen Hausrunde, Endurorennen und was sonst so anfällt. Über die Jahre habe ich es immer weiter modifiziert und an meine Bedürfnisse angepaßt.

Das untere Freak Team habe ich 2009 als Rahmen mit einem Riß in der Kettenstrebe (wie üblich) sehr günstig über ebay bekommen, habe es geschweißt und für meine Freundin aufgebaut. Der derzeitige Aufbau ist aber etwas anders, ich habe esnoch etwas leichter gemacht mit einer BOR Kurbel und 1490gr Laufradsatz. Ich ntze das Rad wenn ich an einem Marathon-rennen an den Start gehe da es recht leicht ist und 2-fach Antrieb hat.

gruß Michael


----------



## Backwoods (29. Januar 2015)

Mir gefällt das mittlere am besten 
Was ist das genau für ein Dämpfer den Du dort verbaut hast?


----------



## Michael_MTB (29. Januar 2015)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das mittlere am besten
> Was ist das genau für ein Dämpfer den Du dort verbaut hast?



Danke das ist ach mein liebling.

Der Dämpfer ist ein FOX DHX Air, er hat aber mit einem Originalen nicht mehr viel gemeinsam. Ich habe ihn von Dirtyboy hier aus dem Forum. Er bietet Service für Federelemente an und macht auch custom tunings. Der hier hat eine kleinere Luftkammer anderes Öl und eine geänderte Dämpfung. Ist bis jetzt das beste was ich in dem Rahmen gefahren bin und ich hatte schon 5 andere Dämpfer im Einsatz.

Auf dem Bild erkennt man  das es ein Fox ist:




gruß Michael


----------



## Hans (30. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

Bin selber auch schon drei Fusion Freak gefahren, absolut geile bikes
Wenn der Rahmen nicht immer brechen würde


----------



## Michael_MTB (30. Januar 2015)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bin selber auch schon drei Fusion Freak gefahren, absolut geile bikes
> Wenn der Rahmen nicht immer brechen würde


 
Alle meine 3 Fusion sind bereits geschweißt und an den kritischen stellen verstärkt.






kann mir da zum Glück immer selbst helfen.


----------



## captainz3 (30. Januar 2015)

Auf mattschwarz oder gar raw lässt es sich natürlich gut ausbessern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grandoldnowi (14. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt nicht den großen Überblick und möchte deshalb hier fragen, was denn nun mit den "Neuen Fusionbikes" ist ?
Gibt es die fahrräder jetzt noch, oder hat es sich schon wieder erledigt ?


----------



## snorre (15. Februar 2015)

Hehe - manche stellen sich genau diese Frage seit ca. 7 Jahren (mich eingeschlossen).


----------



## captainz3 (15. Februar 2015)

Nee...die gibt es wohl. Sind aber glaube ich ziemlich selten....
Dazu kommt noch die Verwirrung mit der Fusion Homepage, die seit fast einem Jahr eingefroren scheint.
Dafür ist Fusion in Facebook aktiv und da gibt es derzeit so im Monats-Takt neue Bilder:

https://de-de.facebook.com/pages/Fusion-Bikes/480796815302636


----------



## bonebreaker666 (21. Februar 2015)

Die neuen Fusion's sind definitiv erhältlich, bin selbst schon eins probegefahren (von meinem Dealer: bike aktiv in Groß-Krotzenburg).


----------



## snorre (22. Februar 2015)

Klar gibts die noch. Ich hab mein Freak Nov. 2007 gekauft. Es war eine Odyssee!!! Erst war der Rahmen da, dann auf einmal weg, dann wieder da nur in anderen Farben, usw. Chaotisch!  Hab mich damals hier ausgeheult: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-freak-thread.253535/page-26#post-4146563
Dann war prötzlich das Gewinde in der Wippe kaputt. Entweder Bastellösung (ist es dann geworden) oder für teures Geld eine neue Wippe.
Ich hab mich dann im August 2008 gegen Fusion für ein Giant ReignX entscheiden. Meiner Meinung nach eine gute Entscheidung (ich habs heute noch immer für Bikepark-Besuche)





Gefühlt hat sich seitdem bei Fusion nichts verändert. Die Homepage ist immer noch grottig, bzw. nicht auf dem Laufenden.
Aber ich kann das nicht so recht beurteilen, da ich nicht bei Fusion auf Facebook unterwegs bin. Vielleicht stimmt jetzt wenigstens die Kommunikation mit den Kunden.

Abgesehen von den echt geilen Bikes, ist für mich (sollte sich nicht grundlegend was ändern) die Firma Fusion erst mal raus. Für das gleiche/weniger Geld bekomm ich Bikes, 
a) die auch funktionieren
b) deren Firma einen besseren oder zumindest durchsichtigeren Support liefern.
Ich denke mal, das geht vielen anderen, alten Fusionisten auch so.


----------



## Ebi1510 (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Hat jemand Info ob bei Fusion noch jemand da ist?
Hatte Günter eine Mail geschrieben aber nach 2 Wochen noch immer keine Antwort bekommen.

Suche von der Wippe die Endkappe und Anlaufscheibe, verloren im Bike Park.

Gruß
Markus


Siehe Foto.


----------



## schneckerias (1. Oktober 2015)

Sagt mal ist Fusion noch am leben?


----------



## captainz3 (1. Oktober 2015)

Würde ich auch gerne wissen...Viel von den 2014er bikes wurden sicherlich nicht verkauft. Preislich sind die ja nicht so ansprechend und auch vom Design her eher gewöhnungsbedüftig. Zu Weiterentwicklung und Werbung scheint sich auch nicht mehr viel zu tun. Ich nehme mal an, dass der Terminator eines der seltensten jüngeren Rahmen ist... ;-)


----------



## grandoldnowi (15. Oktober 2015)

Die Frage nach der Firma Fusion hatte ich hier auch schon mal gestellt...nun ja, ich habe mich dann mal 
dahintergeklemmt und versucht ein Bike/Händler dieser Marke zu finden.
Trotz telefonischem Kontakt -sehr merkwürdig, man wird von den angegebenen Nummern auf der Homepage an andere Nummern weiterverwiesen- passierte dann letztendlich nichts und aber auch wirklich gar nichts !!!!!!!
Nach persöhnlichem Gespräch mit dem "Chef" wurde mir zumindest eine E-Mail mit Antworten für den geplanten Erwerb eines Freak und/oder eines Whiplash fest zugesagt.....es kam auch nach erneuter Anfrage nichts....unglaublich !!!
Nach diesem "tollem Service" bin ich dann zur Konkurenz gegangen und wurde da dann auch prompt und sehr gut bedient.
Ich konnte nach dem Erwerb dann doch nicht davon ablassen, dies zumindest in einer Mail dem "Chef" von Fusion mitzuteilen...siehe da, es geschah ein Wunder und ich bekam eine Antwort, in der mir mit Bedauern mitgeteilt wurde, dass ich doch jederzeit ein oder zwei Bikes der Marke Fusion hätte kaufen können....traurig, traurig das Ganze....aber nach diesen Erlebnissen, ist meiner Meinung nach die Firma Fusion, im Bereich Neubikes, nicht mehr existent !!


----------



## Ebi1510 (16. Oktober 2015)

Hallo
Kannst Du mir bitte die Mail Adresse schicken.
Hatte wegen Ersatzteile angefragt und auch keine Antwort erhalten.
Siehe Eintrag auf Seite 74.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captainz3 (27. November 2015)

Was neues von mir... 
Habe kürzlich eines von den 2009er Whips erworben und neu aufgebaut.


----------



## arise (27. November 2015)

FETT !!!


----------



## Muellbeutel (27. November 2015)

Schöner Freerider!


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Dezember 2015)

Freerider?? Das sieht doch nach AM aus   Echt schick 

Schade, dass die Rahmen leider früher oder später immer die Grätsche gemacht haben.... also zumindest bei mir- ansonsten würde ich heute immer noch auf meinem Raid bzw. Freak unterwegs sein


----------



## captainz3 (1. Dezember 2015)

ok...mal ein paar Eindrücke und Daten zu meinem neuen Gefährt:
- Gewicht: 15,5 kg mit Pedale
- Federweg vorne 180mm mit der MZ RC2 Ti hinten ca. 205 (Whip XT-Wippe)
- Achtung jetzt kommts (...ich habe es mehrfach gemessen...): Radstand: 1190 mm !!! (Team Rahmen?)
- Lenkwinkel....bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie und ob ich den exakt messen kann ist jedenfalls flacher als bei den ganz alten Fusions.
- Zehnfach Kassette 11-42 und Vorne Race Face narrow-wide 30er Kettenblatt

Das Ding fährt wie auf Schienen und fühlt sich bergab mehr nach downhill an als mein Terminator.
Dafür lässt es sich nicht so leicht aus Hinterrad ziehen.

Der Rahmen wirkt stabiler als bei den (ganz) alten Fusion Whiplash.
An der kritischen Stelle (unterhalb der Sattestütze) ist die Schweißnaht zwischen gusset und Rohr 
dicker und länger als es bei meinem Whip XT gewesen ist.

Bislang bin ich sehr zufrieden....bin mal gespannt, ob er sich bewährt.
Hat denn noch jemand hier Erfahrungen mit den letzten in Deutschland gefertigten Whiplash gemacht?


----------



## raschaa (6. Dezember 2015)

paar tage her, aber...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5334928&postcount=1057
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-fusions.164364/page-44#post-5365844
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-fusions.164364/page-45#post-5390362
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-fusions.164364/page-45#post-5390824
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...thread-fuer-immer.231775/page-32#post-6224378

ein tolles bike! irgendwie bedauere ich meins verkauft (eigentlich verschenkt, weil es zu der zeit nix mehr wert war) zu haben. fehlte eigentlich nur ne iscg aufnahme um es komplett zu machen...

Irgendwie kapiere ich die politik der marke überhaupt nicht... falls es Fusion überhaupt noch gibt...
mitte der 2000er waren fast sämtliche bikes von denen testsieger, bei qualität und kundenservice leider nicht. annstatt die probleme die da waren einfach nach und nach zu lösen, haben sie den laden jahre lang daherdümpeln lassen und dann mit überteuerten, in asien gefertigten rahmen probiert sich im premium-sektor zu etablieren, wohlgemerkt nachdem der ruf schon vollständig am a**** war... sorry, aber das konnte nicht gut gehen, auch wenn ein herr "endurobikeshop" sich bei wiedereinführung der marke große mühe gegeben hat hier im forum anderes zu propagieren...


----------



## captainz3 (6. Dezember 2015)

Hi Raschaa! Danke für die Info!
Ich nehme mal an, dass Deines auch nicht gerissen war als Du es "verschenkt" hast.

ISCG ist mir nicht mehr so wichtig, nachdem ich gemerkt habe wie schön das mit 1 x 10 funktioniert.
Ich habe nun nochmal die Laufräder getauscht (hatte einen ZTR Flow King / Kong Laufradsatz auf dem bikemarkt geschossen) und Enduroreifen aufgezogen und liege nun sogar bei 13,8-13,9 Kg! Ich bin echt ziemlich glücklich mit dem Ding!


----------



## raschaa (6. Dezember 2015)

Nee, war noch heile 
Ich habe es sogar hier im Bikemarkt vor einigen wochen mal zum verkauf gesehen... hätte es mir vllt. einfach zurück holen sollen....

viel spaß noch mit deinem und mach dir mal keine sorgen, ich glaube das ding hält was aus.


----------



## Ebi1510 (29. Dezember 2015)

hallo

Hat jemand noch zufällig Teile der Umlenkung zu verkaufen?

Suche die Endkappen siehe einige Posts zuvor.
Oder hat jemand von Fusion in letzter Zeit eine Antwort erhalten?
 Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (29. Dezember 2015)

Lass dir doch so'ne kappe einfach drehen....


----------



## Ebi1510 (9. Januar 2016)

Hallo
Mal eine Frage an alle Fusion Leute:
Habe mir ein  CREST Rahmen gekauft für die verlorene Kappen der Wippe.
Beim zerlegen ist mir aufgefallen  das bei meiner Wippe Nadel Lager ( 10mm) und in der Alten Crest wippe Kugellager (14mm) verbaut sind.
Wenn ich nun meine modifiziere ist die Gefahr das sie bricht da?
Danke für eure Einschätzungen und Hilfe.
Markus


----------



## shedim (29. März 2016)

Hi.

Ich weiß, die Frage gehört eher nicht hier in den Thread, aber hier gibt es ja einige Whiplash-Besitzer/-Fachmänner. Es geht um ein Whiplash aus 2006. Da sollten bald mal die Lager (wieder) erneuert werden. Welche Lager benötigt werden, habe ich schon herausgefunden. Aber ich habe keine Infos über die Anlaufscheiben gefunden (wie viele, wo welche hingehören, welche Maße). Könnt Ihr mir da weiter helfen? Wollte alles erst auseinander bauen, wenn ich alle Teile da habe und der Lagertausch "schnell" erledigt ist und ich nicht das Bike tagelang auseinandergebaut rumstehen habe. Und wo kauft Ihr die Lager und Scheiben generell?

Danke schon ein mal und weiterhin viel Spaß mit Euren Fusions 
Sandra


----------



## Mitzi (3. Oktober 2016)

hallo Leute
hier gibt es noch ein Freak was rollt.


----------



## Mitzi (3. Oktober 2016)

und es rollt immer noch


----------



## Hans (3. Oktober 2016)

Wie oft geschweißt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (4. Oktober 2016)

ich habe im bekanntenkreis 2 freaks (ja, die fahrräder, nicht die bekannten  ), beide noch ungeschweißt.....


----------



## Michael_MTB (4. Oktober 2016)

raschaa schrieb:


> ich habe im bekanntenkreis 2 freaks (ja, die fahrräder, nicht die bekannten  ), beide noch ungeschweißt.....



Ich hatte 2 Freaks (eins fährt nocht meine Frau) und ein Whiplash - alle 3 geswchweißt 
Im direkten Freundeskreis - 2x Terminator, 1x Strangler, 1x Floyd - bis auf das Strangler alle geschweißt und mit dem ist mein Kumpel auch 10m doubles gesprungen.

Mir haben die Räder immer gefallen von optik und technik aber die Haltbarkeit.....

Was ist eigentlich aus dem Neustart von Fusion geworden?


----------



## raschaa (4. Oktober 2016)

Michael_MTB schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus dem Neustart von Fusion geworden?



scheinbar wars nix... genaues weiß ich auch nicht, aber es macht jedenfalls den anschein als hätten sie sich nicht am markt (wieder) etablieren können. wer die fusion gechichte kennt, den wirds schwerlich wundern....


----------



## cdF600 (6. Oktober 2016)

Naja, war aber ein bisschen abzusehen. Zu schwer, zu teuer und leider als 26" gerade am sterben war noch darauf gesetzt.


----------



## Backwoods (6. Oktober 2016)

Mein Freak von 2010 läuft auch noch prima und bis jetzt jedenfalls ohne Schweißen 
Es war Ende August Anfang Septemper gerade mal wieder in Finale.



Ich bin aber am überlegen auf ein Mondraker Dune umzusteigen. Wenn's nur nicht so teuer wäre.....
Gibts hier jemand oder kennt ihr jemand der von Fusion auf Mondraker umgestiegen ist?
Den Float Link haben die auch, aber halt nicht als echter Viergelenker.
Was gibts sonst noch für Rahmen mit schwimmend gelagertem Dämpfer?


----------



## Michael_MTB (7. Oktober 2016)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Mein Freak von 2010 läuft auch noch prima und bis jetzt jedenfalls ohne Schweißen
> Es war Ende August Anfang Septemper gerade mal wieder in Finale.
> 
> 
> ...


Da fällt mir auf die schnelle Trek, Votec, Propain oder auch von Conway das WME ein.
Das Conway WME ist verdammt nah an den Fusion´s


----------



## Mitzi (7. Oktober 2016)

@Hans 
einmal nach neun Jahren mikro Risse am Knotenblech...natürlich an der Schwinge.
Für Bikepark,Alpen überquerung und Bikepacking...abgesehen von vielen vielen homies nicht so schlecht.
Die Schwinge habe ich aber auch immer im Auge gehabt ;-)


----------



## schneckerias (7. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

hab ein Whiplash EX Rahmen, den ich gerne verkaufen will. Hab ihn vor ungefähr 5 Jahren schweißen lassen und der Rahmen hält seither Bombenfest.
Bei Interesse, kann ich euch gerne Bilder und weitere Infos zukommen lassen.


----------



## captainz3 (7. Oktober 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich noch jemanden, der ein Fusion Strangler sein eigen nennt?


----------



## Faulerwilli (29. Oktober 2016)

Ja ich hab eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captainz3 (2. November 2016)

Faulerwilli schrieb:


> Ja ich hab eins.



Wie schön! Fährt sich bestimmt prima, oder? 
Ist das vergleichbar vom Fahrgefühl mit irgendeinem anderen Fusion, das Du kennst bzw. vergleichbar mit einem ganz anderen bike?
bzw. benutzt Du das noch oft oder ist das eher ein Sammlerstück?


----------



## Faulerwilli (2. November 2016)

Hallo
Fährt sich echt klasse. Ich benutzte es eher auf recht holprigen 4X strecken da es meinen Hardtail 4X von RB-Bikes Bandit sehr ähnlich ist. Sie sind beide sehr wendig, leicht und vom antritt super. 
Ich hab auch noch ein Whiplash, die sehen sich zwar ähnlich und sind beide sehr antriebs neutral aber sonst kann man die beiden nicht vergleichen.
Aber weil meine 11 jährige Tochter mit mir und meinen 9 jährigen Junior dieses Jahr mit in den Bikepark wollte, hab ich ihr das Strangler mit einem 24" Laufradsatz und mit pinken parts umgebaut zum Tussybike. Naja jetzt muss ich ihr für nächstes jahr wohl oder übel ein DH aufbauen wenn ich meins wieder haben will


----------



## 6ix-pack (2. November 2016)

Fusion freak nach dem Umbau mit farbwechsel.

Der Besitzerin gefällt's! [emoji12]


----------



## xSophie (2. Dezember 2016)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Fusion freak nach dem Umbau mit farbwechsel.
> 
> Der Besitzerin gefällt's! [emoji12]



Geht die Sattelstange noch ein Meter höher? 

Sieht echt toll aus das Bike


----------



## xSophie (6. Dezember 2016)

@6ix-pack Baust du auch eins von meinen um? So voll auf ich wär ultra wichtig -  Was ich natürlich auch bin


----------



## Backwoods (21. Mai 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe noch einen Fusion Freak Rahmen in Gr. L im Keller liegen, den ich nicht mehr brauche. Der Rahmen ist Baujahr 2010. Ich habe das Bike im Winter 2010/11 aufgebaut und bin es bis Ende 2016 gefahren.

Wenn den jemand haben mag, oder ihr jemand kennt einfach melden.

Ansonsten stelle ich den Rahmen demnächst in den Bikemarkt und in Ebay Kleinanzeigen ein.

Den Rahmen gibts mit FSA Orbit Steuersatz, Shimano Hollowtech Innenlager (SLX od. XT?), XT E-Type Umwerfer, Hope Sattelklemme, Marsh Guard als Schutz für den Dämpfer, neues Schaltauge (nicht montiert, das montierte ist leicht angeschlagen) und 2 Dämpfern: Fox Float R (montiert) und Monarch Plus 2.1 (Tuning C). Der Monarch ist der origanl mit dem Rahmen ausgelieferte und kaum eine Woche gefahren. Also so gut wie neu. Die Buchsen vom Monarch sind mittlerweile auf dem Fox drauf und noch gut in Schuss.

Bei Fragen einfach melden. Fotos muss ich sowieso noch machen.


----------



## captainz3 (2. Februar 2019)

Fusion Strangler im Rahmendesign "boehmi" uphillfähig aufgebaut.


----------



## 8000wattt (11. Februar 2020)

Fusion Freak Team, vor ca. einem Jahr ersteigert.


----------



## 8000wattt (11. Februar 2020)

Heute erste Enduro Ausfahrt des Jahres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Louis_Noir (22. April 2020)

Habe heute zufällig die MTB-Videos vom Confluence Trail in Auburn CA entdeckt, den ich mit meinem Fusion Strangler viele Male runtergeschreddert bin ... seinerzeit wahrscheinlich das einzige Fusion in den USA. Lebe nun schon lange nicht mehr da aber das Fusion hängt noch bei mir an der Wand und sieht wochenends immernoch die Müggelberge.


----------



## captainz3 (22. April 2020)

Oh! Der Strangler von Bobby Root und dann auch noch tourentauglich aufgebaut. Ist das ein aktuelles Bild? D.h. Sieht der heute immer noch so aus? Hast Du den direkt von Bobby Root übernommen?


----------



## migges (22. April 2020)

Mein 

altes,nicht mehr in meinem Besitz?
Und nochmal im Doppelpack.


----------



## Muellbeutel (22. April 2020)

Mein Raid überm Arbeitstisch.


----------



## Louis_Noir (22. April 2020)

captainz3 schrieb:


> Oh! Der Strangler von Bobby Root und dann auch noch tourentauglich aufgebaut. Ist das ein aktuelles Bild? D.h. Sieht der heute immer noch so aus? Hast Du den direkt von Bobby Root übernommen?



Wow, mit meinen Augen hätte ich die Bobby-Root-Signature auf dem Bild nicht erkannt. Das Bike war genauso wie von Bobby übernommen (habe es ihm seinerzeit abgekauft und hatte das Vergnügen ihn kennenzulernen) ... hatte lediglich Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe und die Schwalbe Nobby Nic gegen Conti Diesel ausgetauscht - weil die Trails dort ziemlich geröllhaltig sind. 



Gewundert hatte ich mich über die 160 Disc-Brakes am Bobby-Setup ... aber gut - wenn man sie halt nicht benutzt ;-)
Heute ist das Bike noch tourentauglicher


----------



## captainz3 (22. April 2020)

Interessant. Insbesondere, da der Strangler offensichtlich schon immer für Touren genutzt wurde und Du Dich trotz deiner Größe auch dafür entschieden hast. Ich habe meinen auch tourentauglich aufgebaut. In der modernen Variante mit 11-fach Kassette und vario Stütze. Fährt sich prima..allerdings fahre ich ihn selten, da meine Frau ihn nun nicht mehr hergeben will. An Beschleunigung, Wendigkeit und Direktheit kenne ich nichts Besseres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Louis_Noir (22. April 2020)

Da stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu ... gut ich bin schon auf Enduros ein klein wenig souveräner über verblockte Downhill-Trails gebrettert, aber trotz des recht stattlichen Federwegs pedaliere ich mit dem Fusion problemlos den Berg auch wieder hinauf. Außerdem ist die Beschleunigung fantastisch ... und wenn das Vorderrad mal wirklich in's rutschen kommt kriege ich es in Sekundenbruchteilen wieder abgefangen. Ich kenne kein Bike mit größerer Bandbreite ... und es sieht auch noch verteufelt gut aus. 

Mit Vario-Stütze wäre es noch ein wenig ...  variabler. Welche hast Du verbaut?


----------



## captainz3 (22. April 2020)

Ich hatte zuerst die kindshock eten (ist auf dem Bild etwas weiter oben zu sehen) die ist aber etwas zu schwer und hat nur 10cm Verstellbereich. Nun ist die Thomson Elite dropper verbaut. Leichter, aber dafür mit 12 cm. Man benötigt eben eine 27.2er Stütze und eine entsprechende Reduzierhülse zum Ausgleich...da ist die Auswahl etwas eingeschränkt.


----------



## Louis_Noir (22. April 2020)

Danke Dir für den Tip. Da muß ich morgen mal nachmessen. Weiß gar nicht mehr wie der Original-Durchmesser ist. Da die Truvativ-Stütze die ich zum Touren einsetze viel zu lang ist, um sie für Downhill-Trails wirklich tief genug abzusenken, habe ich die Original-Kore-Stütze mit montiertem Fizik-Gobi-Sattel bereitliegen, falls ich mal nur einfach ein bißchen rumräubern will. Naja, eher so eine mittelpraktikable Lösung.


----------



## Christoph1980 (4. Mai 2020)

hallo zusammen,
an meinem freak ist ein Umlenkhebel gerissen. Hat evtl noch jemand einen zu viel?


----------



## Christoph1980 (4. Mai 2020)

Ich trenne mich auch von dem Rad, falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## Evets27 (7. September 2021)

Hallo

ich habe nicht den ganzen Fred durchgelesen, aber ich suche immer noch Infos über ein FUSION Slash SL.
Ich könnte seeehr günstig eins bekommen. Muss zwar komplett auf Vordermann gebracht werden, wurde nicht sehr gut behandelt und hat ausserdem kurz bis zu den Knien im Wasser gestanden.

Fusion Slash SL
Bremsen gleube ich von Magura, Felgen sind Mavic Crossrides, SRAM x-o Schaltung und eine Rock Shox SID Team Gabel

Hat einer Infos über so ein Bike für mich ?
Lohnt es sich das neu aufzubauen ?
Was haben die Teile damals +- gekostet ?
ja ich weiss Fragen über Fragen
Wäre aber über jede Info und Hilfe dankbar

Danke
Evets


----------



## captainz3 (18. September 2021)

Hi! Ich glaube das mit dem Slash als 26er Hardtail ist schon eine rechte Liebhabersache.

Das charakteristische an den Fusion bikes ist ja der Float-Link, welcher im Slash als Hardtail ja nicht vorhanden ist.
Klar ist die Ausstattung nicht schlecht..aber eben auch alt.

hier ist ein komplettes Slash zu 150,- € angeboten:









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Rüdesheim finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## captainz3 (22. März 2022)

Habe einen alten Whiplash Rahmen mit interessantem selbstgefrästem Umlenkhebel erstanden. Dieser hat 3 Bohrungen und müsste entsprechend der Übersetzung 180, 200 und 220 mm Federweg ergeben. Vielleicht erkennt das ja jemand wieder und kann mir noch mehr über den Rahmen und den Umlenker berichten… 🙂


----------

